#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-15
<anemus> Stare i z Tesco
<anemus> nawet szalony shell spassa poszedł spać...
<witkol> dzień dobry wieczór :))
<anemus> https://kdm.cyfronet.pl/Zeus/WebHome  :D
<LukaszST> czesc
<Stirlitz> o cześć spass
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ja bym go kopnal
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: seen spass
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: spass was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 days, 3 hours, 53 minutes, and 20 seconds ago: <spass> dzień dobry cześć i czołem...
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<bialy663> dżem dobły
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> fajnie, że dziś jest wolne
<Wizard> niefajnie, że mam pustą lodówkę :D
<Stirlitz> niefajnie za to ze mamy kaca
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: odezwał się ten, co małpek nie pije :D
<Stirlitz> nie pije, jak juz to małpy, duzy juz jestem
<BlessJah> jak porownac dlugos czegos (w bitach), w porownaniu do typu char, bo mi umknelo
<BlessJah> w cpp
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: macie kaca, znaczy obaj piliscie
<BlessJah> sizeof
<BlessJah> hum... "elo" to 4 znaki? liczy tez null character?
<Ashiren24> raczej
<BlessJah> Ashiren24: tak sie bawie
<BlessJah> w koncu do tego przysiadlem
<Wilku> Wie ktoś czy da się poprawić godzinę w irssi bez rozłączania się? Tzn. zmieniłem strefę czasową i w systemie jest już dobra, ale irssi nie zaktualizowało automatycznie
<Wizard> man irssi
<Wilku> Argh...
<Wizard> no co?
<Wizard>  /reloadcośtam
<Wizard> co ty, w gimnazjum jesteś?
<Wizard> na talerzu musisz mieć podane?
<mrlukasz_>  tak juz jez w zyciu
<mrlukasz_> wszystko łątwo
<mrlukasz_> :)
<Sir_Herrbatka> ave tux! \o
<Wizard> ave, ave..
<Wizard> masz linuksa od tygodnia?
<Wizard> :P
<Sir_Herrbatka> eeee od dwóch lat :P
<Wizard> :]
<Sir_Herrbatka> forum jest przywracane z kopii zapasowej?
<Wizard> jakie forum?
<Sir_Herrbatka> ubuntu.pl
<Sir_Herrbatka> ktoś wczoraj zhackował ubuntu.pl
<Wizard> znowu?
<Sir_Herrbatka> strona główna jest już przywrócona
<Sir_Herrbatka> forum nie
<Sir_Herrbatka> Wizard: a to już kiedyś się coś takiego zdażyło?
<Wizard> chyba dwa razy
<Sir_Herrbatka> no to to będzie trzeci -_-
<Wizard> :D
<Sir_Herrbatka> no cóż, nie ma to znaczenia
<Sir_Herrbatka> każdego w końcu zhackują
<Sir_Herrbatka> tylko pytanie jak szybko się podniosą ;]
<Wizard> nie używam tego forum
<Wizard> jest to centrum znubienia :D
<Sir_Herrbatka> no ja nie powiem, gdyby nie pomoc na forach w czasach 9.04 nie zrobiłbym u siebie dźwięku
<Sir_Herrbatka> oczywiście problem by nie wystąpił gdyby nie PA ale mniejsza o to
<Wizard> a co? pebkac?
<Sir_Herrbatka> Wizard: sry nie parsuję twojego zdania
<Wizard> problem exists between keayboard and chair?
<Sir_Herrbatka> niet
<Sir_Herrbatka> problem istnieje w PA które kijowo działało
<Sir_Herrbatka> ustawiłem, zepsuło się
<Sir_Herrbatka> ustawiłem znowu, zepsuło się
<Sir_Herrbatka> jakieś przestery
<Sir_Herrbatka> duże zużycie procka
<Sir_Herrbatka> odinstalowanie PA = błogość
<Sir_Herrbatka> ale to było 2 lata temu, może teraz PA działa ok
<Sir_Herrbatka> tak czy owak na swoją reputację zasłużyło
<BlackHat> Jak połączyć dwa łącza internetowe
<BlackHat> ?
<BlessJah> BlackHat: masz pod reka nieco kabla osmiozylowego, zaciskarke i dwie koncowki 8p8c???
<BlackHat> y chodzi mi o wifi
<BlessJah> wifi!=lacze internetowe
<BlackHat> yhy
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: widze cie!
<BlackHat> dwie sieci wifi
<BlackHat> w jedna
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlackHat> hym czy sie opłaca
<BlessJah> nadaj im ten sam essid i to samo haslo
<BlackHat> obie 32MB
<BlessJah> nie ma sensu
<BlackHat> oki
<BlessJah> masz dwa oddzielne lacza 32 mega?
<BlackHat> yhy
<BlessJah> g czy n?
<Dreadlishowaty> jednak moge
<BlackHat> g
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: cheater
<Dreadlishowaty> BlessJah: cloaka zdejme i nie musze
<Dreadlishowaty> zbanują mnie na nick to i tak wejde z innego
<Dreadlishowaty> zbanują mnie na identa - pff jaka trudność zmienić
<Dreadlishowaty> zbanują mnie na ip - wejde z innego
<Dreadlishowaty> iznt dat simple much?
<BlessJah> za co cie zbanowali?
<Dreadlishowaty> czekaj
<Dreadlishowaty> zobacze loga
<Dreadlishowaty> a
<Dreadlishowaty> za nazwanie parapetami
<Dreadlishowaty> to z parapetem to do wintera było
<Dreadlishowaty> z resztą
<Dreadlishowaty> który też ma bana
<Dreadlishowaty> z resztą :D
<BlessJah> 1407 -!- 3 - #ubuntu-pl: ban
<BlessJah>           *!*@unaffiliated/dreadlish [by
<BlessJah> Stirlitz!~dziadek@unaffiliated/stirlitz, 1873638 secs ago]
<BlessJah> wlasnie widze, sporo osob maja bana a siedza
<Dreadlishowaty> jaka sieć takie bany
<Dreadlishowaty> moge wejść z hosta samu.pl i da mi cloaka na gateway/shell/samu.pl/* czy jakoś tak
<Dreadlishowaty> i po ich banie
<BlessJah> trollujesz w tej chwili
<Dreadlishowaty> w tej chwili die do wc
<grek> czes
<grek> wie ktos moze czy do vboxa mozna podpiac fizyczny dysk - tak zeby narzedzia dyskowe windowsowe dzialaly - mam padniety dysk segate  + bubel z błednym firmware segate daje jakies narzedzia do wymiany firmware ale na win, a win choc bylo wbudowane w kompa nie ma wiec moze na virtualboxie dalo by sie ?
<grek> czy jedynie instalacja win na jakas mala partycje + gratis skasowwanie gruba
<nosferathoo> grek, uruchom jak root, powinno sie dać, na pewno da się podpiąć fizyczne urządzenie usb
<Dreadlishowaty> qemu
<grek> no wlasnie tylk nie kojaze zeby urzadzenia sata gdzies sie wybieralo a partycji nie da sie nawet zamontowac tej padnietej
<grek> ale nikt nie robil zadnych operacji na fuzycznym dysku na win na vboxie rozumiem
<bialy663> nope, zwykle odpalałem z płytek bootowalnych
<grek> z windowsa botowalnego ?
<bialy663> diagnozowanie z ultimatebootcd
<bialy663> a widnowsy bootowalne też są
<grek> no mi nic nie pomorze jedynie wymiana tego firmware zeby cos zaczac bo dysk to bubel
<jacekowski> grek: w sumie sie da
<jacekowski> grek: ale to nie do konca dziala
<jacekowski> grek: wiec mozesz probowac
<jacekowski> grek: ale ryzykujesz ze popsujesz bardziej
<grek> no nie to zainstaluje ta winkupe
<Wizard> cześć
<Ashiren24> ohayou
<Foxik> siemka
<Foxik> mam problemy z instalacją cs
<Foxik> ns
<Ashiren24> nyoro~n
<Foxik> Kłopot z uruchomieniem się cs może być spowodowany brakiem czcionki?
<Foxik> mi uruchamia sie cs, jest tło, jest muzyka, ale menu nie wyskakuje
<Wizard> ojojoj
<Wizard> co to jest cs?
<Foxik> centrum społecznościowe
<Foxik> :D
<Wizard> nie znam
<Foxik> to jest gra, a w pełni nazywa się counter strike :P
<Wizard> aha
<Foxik> ale to co pisałem, wyżej ma jakiś sens? w googlach czytałem, że  pewina osoba też tak miała, co wy o tym myślicie, gra może sie nie uruchomić przez brak czcionki?
<majkel> witam
<majkel> mam pytanko odnosnie ubuntu na notebooki
<majkel> nie dziala mi grafika jak trzeba na dell inspirion mini rozdzielczosc tylko 800x600
<majkel> i nie wlacza sie to notebookowe menu
<Foxik> życie :D
<Ashiren24> jaka graficzna
<majkel> intel jakis
<majkel> zaraz na google sprawdze to powiem dokladniej
<Foxik> na google spr swoja karte?
<Foxik> jednak google dużo wie
<Foxik> :D
<majkel> Intel GMA 500
<majkel> takie cos dziwne
<Foxik> haha
<majkel> jak to ruszyc
<Foxik> dosyp węgla ;D
<majkel> sam se dosyp
<grek> jest jakies rozwianie automatyczne na sciagniete pliki z kodowaniem windows - teraz mam gwiazdki nie moge nawet zmienic nazwy bo plik /katalog niby nie istnieje
<Ashiren24> mb
<Ashiren24> mv*
<grek> lub do zmuszenia kde do brania w "" nazw plikow w taki sposob powinien radzic sobie z tymi plikami
<grek> bo to bug w sumie jest
<grek> jest plik ale nazwy nie mozna mu zmienic , usunac
<grek> bo wtedy juz go nie ma
<grek> wg systemu
<grek> przez mc mozna on jakos radzi sobie
<foreste> czesc
<majkel> hej pomoze mi ktos z ta grafika
<majkel> dell mini 1010 gma 500
<Ashiren24> a wiec
<majkel> ma tylko tryb 800x600 unity mi nie odpala
<Ashiren24> glxinfo :?
<majkel> juz sprawdzam
<anemus> nie ma co, z pulsbo są jaja
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/zrzutekranu127.jpg/
<foreste> ;d
<majkel> command not faund :/
<anemus> majkel: poszukaj coś o Emgd drivers
<majkel> google
<majkel> z pendriva smiga ladnie wszystko z tym unity nawet
<anemus> do natty zdaje się jakieś repo treba dodać
<anemus> znaczy ppa
<anemus> o jest
<anemus> majkel: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd
<anemus> masz tam instrukcję jak to zrobić w 11.04
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/zrzutekranu128.jpg/
<anemus> foreste tandetne
<majkel> dzieki zrobilem tak i kolejny problem
<majkel> po restarcie ustawilo mi klawiature na usa i nic nie dziala touchpad tez
<majkel> tzm myszka nie rusze ani wpisac sie nic nieda
<grek> ukjlad kalawiatury w gdm mozesz zmeinaic przy logowaniu przeciez
<blessjah_> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<blessjah_> łódź?
<Kwpolska> blessjah_: dziala
<blessjah_> Kwpolska: dziwne
<blessjah_> ale skoro dziala, to sie nie bede nad tym zastanawial
<BlessJah> działa, działa, tylko multisession w putty by sie przydało
<m477> co to jest, w polaczeniu ssh, 'hepix: >>>>> AFS token is going to expire in 37 minutes <<<<<'
<jacekowski> AFS?
<jacekowski> to jakis serwer uczelniany
<jacekowski> czy cos takiego?
<Matan[M]> bry
<m477> jacekowski: nie uczelniany ale cos w ten desen, a jaki to ma zwiazek?
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<Szatan> bry Czarodzieju Wizard
<Wizard> cześć Szatan
<jacekowski> m477: bo normalne shellownie nie maja AFS
<m477> i co to jest?
<jacekowski> taki sieciowy system plikow
<m477> nic mi to nie mowi ale spoko
<BlessJah> andrew filesystem
<m477> to juz wiem czedmu nie moglem nic znalesc na ten temat ;p
<crusty> '
<Wizard> ping
<Szatan> l0st
<Wizard> tja
<Wizard> właśnie próbuję zrobić router wifi z AP WAP54G
<Wizard> ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia? :D
<Szatan> Wizard: linksys?
<Wizard> Szatan, ta
 * mati75 
<Factum> siema
<Factum> o/ Wilczek
<Wilku^> Factum: o/
<Factum> \o
<Wilku^> Wilczek i Wilku to ta sama osoba ;)
<Factum> domyslic mi sie udalo rycerzu dzielny
<Wilku^> Hehe :>
<Factum> nadal tyton palisz, bracie?
<Wilku^> Ja? Jam nigdy nie palił =]
<Factum> oj, wybaczze mej sklerozie pierdolonej :P
<Factum> dawno mie tu nie bylo i zapomnialo sie troszki mnie
<bastetmilo> Factum: nie klnij.
<Factum> przepraszam ;)
<Wilku^> bastetmilo: Przekleństwa jednak ubarwiają trochę język :]
<Wilku^> Oczywiście w umiarkowanych ilościach ;)
<bastetmilo> Wilku^:  wydaje mi się, że polski jak bardzo bogaty język może być barwny i bez przekleństw.
<Factum> a przy barwy jezyka okazji, przeprosic was bracia musze znakow polskich brakiem, aczkolwiek Gill Bates ukradl z mobilnego systemu mego ogonki od liter
<Wilku^> Twe niewieście lico piękne rzecze słowa, albowiem słuszność w nich zawarta jest
<Wilku^> :P
<bastetmilo> Factum: musisz przeprosić nas brakiem polskich znaków? Serio? To chciałeś napisać?
<Factum> tak jest
<bastetmilo> chcesz nas przepraszać brakiem?
<bastetmilo> czy ty w ogole czytasz co napisałeś?
<Factum> nie, a za brak przepraszac nalezy
<Wilku^> Lol
<Factum> jezyka przodkow naszych w tejze chwili uzywam, stadze wyrazow kolejnosc nastala taka
<Wilku^> Chodzi raczej o ich brak :P
<LnxMen> cześć
<Factum> witajze strudzony czlowiecze
<bastetmilo> Factum: nadal nie widzisz co źle napisałeś, co?
<Factum> ujrzaly me oczy powod Twej rozterki, aczkolwiek me przeslanie zle wacpan zrozumial
<LnxMen> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/458973/ // trochę nie ten kanał, ale tam nie da się uzyskać odpowiedzi
<LnxMen> ogólnie pacman nie działa :P
<bastetmilo> Factum: na dodatek zmieniłeś mi płeć.
<bastetmilo> Factum: i przesłanie dobrze zrozumiałam, co nie znaczy że będę się godzić na takie kaleczenie języka.
<Factum> bastet, to nie bylo kaleczeniem jezyka naszego
<Factum> a specjalnie w zlej kolejnosci ustawione
<LnxMen> bastetmilo: płeć żeńska? sory, ale pierwszy raz widzę dziewczynę interesującą się Linuksem
<Factum> tak, zapomnialem sam ze jest dziewczyna, o co zdazyla sie juz przyczepic jak widac
<Factum> nie wiem czemu wrogo jakos do mnie dzis jest nastawiona, kiedys rozmawialismy normalnie
<bastetmilo> Factum: nie dosyć że kaleczysz jezyk (nie o kolejność chodzi, a o sformułowanie złe), to jeszcze mylisz mi płeć i nick.
<LnxMen> oj no, po prostu nigdy nie czytała "Pana Tadeousza"
<LnxMen> Pana Tadeusza* :D
<LnxMen> czy Ogniem I Mieczem
<Factum> Jezu, o co Ci chodzi kobieto?
<bastetmilo> LnxMen: jak ja czytałam Pana Tadzia to ty glisty nosem w piaskownicy wciągałeś jeszcze.
<LnxMen> bastetmilo: sformułowania w "tymże" jego języku są jak najbardziej poprawne :P
<LnxMen> bastetmilo: skąd ten wniosek o moim wieku?
<bastetmilo> LnxMen: serio? "przeprosic was bracia musze znakow polskich brakiem" od kiedy przepraszanie brakiem jest poprawne?
<LnxMen> aa chyba, że o to Ci chodzi
<LnxMen> to ja przepraszam, że wtrącam się do tematu nie znając powodu "kłótni" :>
<bastetmilo> LnxMen: "płeć żeńska? sory, ale pierwszy raz widzę dziewczynę interesującą się Linuksem" - wynika z tego, że mało jeszcze widziałeś. Ergo, młody jesteś.
<Factum> i przestaw kolejnosc teraz na jezyk czasow biezacych
<LnxMen> taa?
<bastetmilo> Factum: dawaj, przestawiaj kolejność.
<Factum> przeprosic was musze brakiem polskich znakow
<LnxMen> może u mnie nie ma takich fajnych dziewczyn
<Factum> lepiej brzmi?
<LnxMen> [ / kobiet :P
<bastetmilo> Factum: nadal przepraszasz brakiem.
<LnxMen> a daj mu spokój :P
 * Factum ma wrazenie ze bastetmilo ma zespol napiecia przedmiesiaczkowego zwany potocznie choroba wscieklych krow
<bastetmilo> Factum: nie bądź szmatą.
<LnxMen> czasem po tym jak ktoś pisze, można poznać mniej więcej człowieka :P
<LnxMen> I nie stosowanie znaków diakrytycznych też można pod to podciągnąć :)
<Factum> lnxmen, pisze poprawnie na co dzien
<Factum> a wiedzialem ze o ogonki sie przyczepisz
<LnxMen> nie przyczepiam się... tylko powiedziałem to co myślę
<Factum> ale jak napisalem wczesniej, mam telefon na windowsie, brak polskiego romu, i polskich liter
<LnxMen> zarzuciłem Ci coś gdzieś?
<Factum> na komputerze pisze poprawnie
<Factum> wiec zarzuciles
<LnxMen> gdzie?
<Factum> przed chwila :)
<LnxMen> nie
<LnxMen> wyciągnąłem wnioski, ale nigdzie nie zwracam się do Ciebie
<bastetmilo> LnxMen: uderz w stół, a nożyce się odezwą.
<Factum> niestety WM mi skopiowac nie pozwala
<LnxMen> dobra nie tłumacz się już :P
<bastetmilo> Factum: ale on nie powiedzial tego do ciebie. Ja też nie zawsze mam pliterki...
<Factum> ale chodzi mi o to jak napisales o wnioskach z czyjegos pisania i zarazem podciagnales pod to brak znakow diaktrycznych
<LnxMen> dobra
<Factum> a w tej chwili jestem jedyna osoba bez PL znakow
<LnxMen> gramatyka, ortografia I zarazem znaki diakrytyczne
<LnxMen> chodzi Ci o to, że napisałem o tym w osobnej lini?
<Factum> wiec o mnie mu chodzilo, niestety wnioskow nie ukazal
<LnxMen> nie wiem, jak Ty to zinterpretowałeś, ale ja nie chciałem tego :P
<Factum> niewazne zreszta
<Factum> ide bo nuda wieje, brak kogokolwiek z kim zawsze rozmawialem tu, poza bastetmilo ktora dzis zachowuje sie w stosunku do mnie conajmniej tak, jakbym jej matke nalesnikiem zabil
<LnxMen> ehh no, jak tak się do niej zwracasz :)
<Factum> a ktos inny wysnuwa wnioski o mnie na podstawie jezyka jakiego uzywam
<bastetmilo> Factum: oj, obraziłeś się? Jak mi przykro.
<LnxMen> no nie wyciągnąłem wniosków o Tobie
<Factum> lnxmen, ona taka jest do mnie od momentu jak sie tylko odezwala dzis odkad jestem na kanale
<LnxMen> może źle to ująłem
<LnxMen> "oj, obraziłeś się? Jak mi przykro." czyżby ironia? :D
<bastetmilo> Factum: ja nadal tu jestem.... Zwrocilam ci tylko uwage, ze zle sformulowales zdanie, a nie od początku. Bądzmy konsekwentni, no.
<Factum> sam widzisz jak do mnie mowi
<Factum> wiem ze jestes, nie jestem slepy
 * bastetmilo brzydko mówi, no. Czepia się i jest ironiczna. 
<Wilku> Factum: Nie "przepraszam brakiem" tylko "przepraszam za brak", bo z "przepraszam brakiem" wynika, że w ramach zadośćuczynienia za coś piszesz bez polskich znaków diaktrycznych, tylko nie piszesz za co przepraszasz i co ten brak ma nam dać :P
<Factum> Wilczku mialem inny przekaz w tych slowach, po prostu zostal zle odczytany
<bastetmilo> Wilku: no weź. No czepiasz się biedaka... przecież on miał "inny przekaz". ;)
<LnxMen> tak jak mój :P
<Factum> bastetmilo, mozesz sie odpieprzyc ode mnie??
<bastetmilo> Factum: nie klnij, bo zawołam opa.
<Wilku> Chciałeś przeprosić za brak polskich znaków w twoich wypowiedziach używając archaizmów ale ci to nie wyszło
<Factum> dobra, kanal o linuxie kanalem o linuxie, ale jestescie zbyt mocno szczegolowi
<Factum> a ja wam chyba przeszkadzam
<LnxMen> Linuksie ! :P
<bastetmilo> LnxMen: obawiam się, że w chwili obecnej obie formy juz są dopuszczalne :(
<Factum> lnxmen, niestety nie korzystam z polskiej odmiany nazwy tego systemu
<LnxMen> bastetmilo: chyba nie
<Factum> a dokladnie tak jak napisales, ze wzgledu na to iz system nazywa sie linuX, nie linuKS uzywam oryginalnej nazwy
<LnxMen> kurde
<Factum> a, to nie Ty napisales
<bastetmilo> LnxMen: chyba jednak tak. Sama ostatnio się na to nadziałam :(
<LnxMen> w mianowniku piszemy: Linux
<LnxMen> ale  jeżeli odmieniamy, np. Linuksa to nie ma już "x"
<Factum> wg Wikipedii w odmianie Linux jest przez ks
<LnxMen> nie patrzę się na wiki
<LnxMen> wiem jak mnie uczyli
<bastetmilo> LnxMen: obie formy juz są dopuszczalne. Też sie sprzeczałam... i dostałam źródłami.
<Factum> aczkolwiek wiem ze obydwie formy sa poprawne
<Factum> ale pomijajac to, mam to gdzies... brakuje tu tych osob ktore byly zawsze o tej porze ok. miesiac temu - wieje nuda
<LnxMen> skoro tak uważasz - to czemu ciągle tu jeszcze jesteś?
<Factum> bastetmilo jesli chcesz, mozesz mi dalej cisnac, i rzucac ironiami
<Wilku> Nom
<bastetmilo> Factum: więc zabieraj grabki i zabierz się do innej piaskownicy. Nikt cie tu nie trzyma.
<Factum> lnxmen, wlasnie mialem napisac do Ciebie nq, ale widze zes kolejny ktory sie czepia - mozesz czepiac sie dalej
<LnxMen> nie ...
<LnxMen> po prostu Cię nie rozumiem
<LnxMen> narzekasz na coś, a ciągle czegoś używasz
<LnxMen> to tak jakbym ja miał używać załóżmy pralki, na którą klnę, ale nie chcę jej wymienić
<Factum> dobrze, mam domysl sie sam gdzie Twoje zdanie tak jak i bastetmilo, najbardziej w tej chwili dziwi mnie fakt ze po raz pierwszy spotykam sie z taka spolecznoscia Ubuntu, bo zawsze userzy byli otwarci na innych i przyjacielsko nastawieni
<LnxMen> może trochę głupi przykład
<LnxMen> nie używam Ubuntu
<LnxMen> to po 1
<LnxMen> :D
<bastetmilo> nie używam Ubuntu.
<bastetmilo> Ba! Ja nawet nie mam Linuksa. :)
<Factum> szkoda ze Wilczek poszedl, jak bedzie to pozdrow go ktos ode mnie
<Factum> niedobranoc
<LnxMen> cześć :P
<LnxMen> ja mam - Gentoo Linux'a
<bastetmilo> tu mało kto ma Ubuntu.
<LnxMen> ja nie używam Ubuntu, zbyt dużo programów dostaję wraz z systemem, a ja lubię sobie poskładać sam system
 * Matan[M] ma
<LnxMen> "cegiełka po cegiełce"
<LnxMen> :D
<bastetmilo> LnxMen: hm. Ja akurat bardzo Ubuntu lubie i cenie sobie (nie, no kocham Ubu i tyle :))
<LnxMen> bastetmilo: ja nie powiedziałem, że go nie lubię :P
<LnxMen> bo wielu ludzi przekonuje się do Linuksa właśnie poprzez Ubuntu
<LnxMen> dla mnie już na początku Ubuntu było hmm... zbytnio jak Windows
<LnxMen> szukałem innej alternatywy
<LnxMen> dlatego moim pierwszym systemem był debian
<LnxMen> instalowałem go 2 tygodnie
<LnxMen> ale jak go zainstalowałem... to była ta satysfakcja
<LnxMen> później poczułem to samo dopiero, kiedy zainstalowałem Gentoo...
<bastetmilo> Ja nie mam czasu i chęci na instalowanie czegokolwiek 2 tygodnie.
<bastetmilo> u mnie ma działać od razu.
<LnxMen> ale to nie było 2 tygodnie czystej instalacji... tylko nauki systemu, którego używałem
<LnxMen> po raz pierwszy jak coś nie działało dostawałem konkretny log/wiadomość
<LnxMen> to była taka nauka logicznego myślenia :P
<m477> zainstalowalem python-usb z repo i nie mam pojecia jak to zaimportowac
<LnxMen> python
<m477> import pyusb nie dziala
<LnxMen> help()
<LnxMen> modules
<LnxMen> I poszukaj tego
<LnxMen> masz?
<LnxMen> m477: .
<m477> nie
<m477> nie ma czegos takiego jak help(modules)
<LnxMen> w terminalu
<LnxMen> wpisz
<LnxMen> python
<LnxMen> później w konsoli python'a // help()
<LnxMen> I - modules
<LnxMen> to nie ma prawa nie działać
<LnxMen>  :D
<m477> no mam ale ile tego jest
<LnxMen> to są wszystkie twoje moduły do python'a
<LnxMen> znajdź odpowiedni z usb
<m477> nie widze pyusb
<LnxMen> nie koniecznie się to tak nazywa
<m477> a no to jak mam to znalesc ?
<LnxMen> jeżeli tam tego nie ma, to raczej tego nie zaimportujesz
<LnxMen> znaleźć
<LnxMen> szukaj czegoś co ma w nazwie usb
<m477> no szuakm ale ...
<m477> torche tego jest
<LnxMen> posegregowane alfabetycznie ^^
<m477> moze do pliku tego wejd i dam grepa? :>
<m477> wejde*
<m477> tzn folderu
<LnxMen> to nie jest folder?
<m477> a?
<LnxMen> tzn?
<LnxMen> gdzie chcesz wejść?
<m477> gdzie sie znajduja te moduly
<LnxMen> no to próbuj :P
<m477> a jak mam dwa pythony to moze w drugim to jest? :>
<LnxMen> nieee
<m477> czy to jakis podstep?
<m477> czemu nie?
<m477> mam 2.6 i 2.7
<LnxMen> jeżeli zainstalowałeś to przed chwilą
<LnxMen> I wpisujesz python
<m477> y
<LnxMen> uruchamia Ci się domyślna wersja python;a
<LnxMen> czyli ta, do której został doinstalowany moduł
<LnxMen> co why?
<LnxMen> co y?**
<m477> aha
<m477> y=yes=tak
<LnxMen> tak dobra
<m477> no to w takim razie co mam zrobic
<LnxMen> jest też inne tłumaczenie yyyyy = przytakiwanie
<m477> y\
<m477> LnxMen: na bank nie ma w tych modulach nic co ma w nazwie usb
<LnxMen> w tych modułach masz coś takiego jak d2xx
<LnxMen> ?
<m477> tez nie
<LnxMen> bo czasem nie koniecznie moduł się nazywa tak jak pakiet
<LnxMen> skąd masz ten moduł?
<LnxMen> bo w repo archa nie ma czegoś takiego
<LnxMen> import usb.core // normalna komenda do importowania
<m477> repo ubuntu
<LnxMen> tzn jeśli na pewno zainstalowałeś ten moduł
<m477> probowalem
<m477>  import usb.core
<m477> Traceback (most recent call last):
<m477>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<m477> ImportError: No module named usb.core
<LnxMen> ehh
<LnxMen> ja Ci podałem standardowy moduł, jakiego nazwa jest wykorzystywana
<LnxMen> jeśli Ci go python nie widzi to nawet nie masz szans na użycie tego :P
<m477> http://readthedocs.org/docs/pvdevtools_doc/en/latest/devel/drivers/usb/libusb/pyusb/tutorial.html#who-s-who
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3qpgznu> (at readthedocs.org)
<m477> tutaj tez tak to importuja
<m477> a to i to niby pyusb jest
<LnxMen> dziwne
<LnxMen> u mnie wszystko działa
<LnxMen> usb - moduł, który mam po zainstalowaniu
<LnxMen> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pyusb/files/PyUSB%201.0/1.0.0-alpha-1/pyusb-1.0.0-a1.zip/download
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3j5tcgp> (at sourceforge.net)
<m477> i jak to zainstalowac?
<LnxMen> może przeczytaj plik README?
<LnxMen> tam na 10000% będzie napisane
<LnxMen> aa ee tego
<LnxMen> umiesz to rozpakować w ogóle?
<LnxMen> m477: I jak? znalazłeś README?
<m477> no ciezko nie znalesc
<LnxMen> I co zainstalowałeś?
<m477> nie
<LnxMen> sudo python setup.py install
<LnxMen> tak trudno było?
<LnxMen> tylko wykonaj to z katalogu który rozpakowałeś
<m477> zainstalowalo
<m477> jako 'usb'
<LnxMen> tak
<LnxMen> dalej sobie poradzisz?
<m477> dziwne ze z repo nie szlo
<m477> z?
<LnxMen> pewnie szło...
<LnxMen> ale tylko libusb
<LnxMen> :P
<LnxMen> z wykorzystaniem modułu
<m477> moze byc ciezko
<m477> i tak dzieki
<LnxMen> kk
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-16
<m477> jak sie nazywala virtualna maszyna do C?
<anemus> hmm C zawsze było kompilowane do kodu maszynowego
<anemus> czyżby się coś w tej materi zmieniło?
<m477> no cos slyszalem ze sa tak jak do javy
<DaZ> po co.
<anemus> pewnie szumnie nazwane interpretery
<anemus> słyszałem, że mozilla chce wrąbać coś takigo dla C++ w FF
<anemus> ale sensu nie widzę
<DaZ> chrome juz chyba ma [;
<DaZ> chociaz detali to nie znam.
<m477> VM niby wykozystuje  lepiej mozliwosci konkretnych prockow
<anemus> m477 wręcz odwrotnie
<m477> czyzbym cos pokrecil?
<m477> nawet czytalem cos na wiki i to mialo jakas swoja nazwe
<m477> chodzi o jakies usprawnienie do C
<m477> czego pierwotnie nie ma, a nowsze czy tam wyzszego poziomu jezyki maja
<m477> tzn wydawalo mi sie ze o VM chodzilo
<anemus> wyższe języki mają takie usprawnienia, że łatwiej się w nich pisze
<m477> anemus: nie ma http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LLVM
<anemus> ale to tak na prawdę kompilator
<anemus> taka alternatywa gcc
<m477> i to 'dziala' ?
<en0x> hmm
<anemus> m477 są porównania llvm z innymi na phoronix
<anemus> poczytaj, całkiem fajne i śledzą rozwój na bieżąco
<anemus> niektórzy twierdzą, że clang/llvm to przyszłość ;>
<en0x> a no clang++
<anemus> clang jako frontend i llvm jak backend "kompilatora"
<anemus> w sumie to llvm faktycznie może działać jako vm dla kodu pośredniego
<anemus> ale na bardzo naprawdę niskopoziomowo
<anemus> tfu bardzo niskopoziomowo
<anemus> ale tego się raczej nie używa w taki sposób jak javy
<anemus> raczej w "stylu gentoo" ;P
<lisu> powitać
<tar-gz> o/
<tar-gz> o/
<lisu> \o
<tar-gz> lisu: o.
<tar-gz> o/
<lisu> pora smołe wychylić
<tar-gz> lucek?
<tar-gz> lucek  to Ty?
<lisu> jaki lucek?
<tar-gz> Lucyfer]
<tar-gz> Niby kto inny  z rana na kace wali  smołe?
<lisu> kaca? jakiego kaca? jak ktoś jest pijany, to jak moze miec kaca? no chyba ze moralniaka ;]
<tar-gz> Hmmm, jeszcze żeś mości Panie nie strzeźwiał?
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<tar-gz> Wizard: hail!
<Wizard> \o
<Matan[M]> bry
<LukaszST> czesc
<Wizard> cześć Matan[M]
<Wizard> cześć LukaszST
<tar-gz> ale sobie spsułem ubuntu
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: co zrobiles?
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: mam chyba z  5 DE zainstalowanych
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: brawo.
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: wywal wszystkie
<tar-gz> prościej chyba będzie wywalić ubuntu
<tar-gz> i kdm musze wywalić.
<tar-gz> archa chyba postawie
<Wizard> tar-gz, żółta kartka
<Wizard> tar-gz, najprościej jest odinstalować libx11-6
<Wizard> reszta poleci na zależnościach
<tar-gz> Wizard: i to mi wywali wszystkie środowiska?
<Wizard> potem sobie odpalasz apt-get autoremove i ew resztę deborphanem
<Wizard> a nie?
<tar-gz> e to ja KDe  chce zostawić
<Wizard> i wszystkie programy i całe iksy niemal
<tar-gz> reszte wypierdielić
<Wizard> to sobie potem doinstalujesz
<Wizard> potem instalujesz kubuntu-desktop i masz w miarę porządek
<Wizard> tak jest najszybciej chyba
<Wizard> oczywiście to jest metoda dla ludzi myślących i wiedzących co to jest libx11-6
<tar-gz> ;]
<Wizard> możesz też popróbować wywalanie innych bibliotek, jak libgtk, ale znając ubuntu, to kde pewnie ma je w zależnościach
<tar-gz> Szkoda, bo nawet fajnie sobie skonfigurowałem kde
<Wizard> przecież konfiguracja jest w katalogu domowym, nieuku
<Wizard> jak je wywalisz, to pliki zostaną
<Wizard> boże, skąd wy się bierzecie?
<tar-gz> nie, nie w domowym
<tar-gz> w /usr/share
<Wizard> i tam zmieniałeś jakieś pliki? o_O
<Wizard> kurczę, całe życie myślałem, że ~/.local/share
<tar-gz> tam wrzucałem wszystkei themes, icons i inneś pierdołos
<Wizard> eh.. czy to były paczki deb?
<Wizard> czy z palca wrzucałeś?
<tar-gz> sreb paczki były
<Wizard> no cóż :)
<Wizard> żysie
<tar-gz> paczki *.deb bym wrzucał  do  /usr/share/themes
<tar-gz> ?
<DaZ> wut
<shpaq> mornin'
<DaZ> morgen
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłł
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: o/
<Wilczek> Ale wy macie problemy od rana... ._.
<PoKrAk> moze ktoś chce sie poglowić ??
<PoKrAk> jest sobie UTM na ENDIAN za nim sobie stoi serwer poczty z dns z domena swoją plus zduplikowana domena główna zeby widział serwery poczty
<fi9o> A ja jestem glodny, o! I ide zaraz na sniadanie.
<PoKrAk> poczta przestała dochodzić na serwer poczty i wraca ze zwrotką Relay access denied z serwera poczty poczta wychodzi na serwer w sieci za endianinem
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: autoryzuj smtp albo dodaj do zaufanych serwerow
<jacekowski> proste
<PoKrAk> jak to zrobić w endianinie ??
<PoKrAk> 
<PoKrAk> bo przez chwile to działało
<PoKrAk> i nie wiem czy po postawieniu dns`a to sie nie zrypało
<jacekowski> google
<jacekowski> ja cie za raczke prowadzic nie bedzie
<PoKrAk> siedze w google nad tym od czwartku
<jacekowski> no to znasz problem
<jacekowski> i jak go naprawic
<jacekowski> czyli albo dodac do zaufanych hostow
<jacekowski> albo autentykowac sesje smtp
<PoKrAk> jakbym doszedł do rozwiązania problemu to bym gitary nie zawracał
<jacekowski> wiec teraz poszukaj jak to zrobic w indianienie
<jacekowski> bo ja indianina nie uzywalem
<Wizard> jacekowski++
<Vorbis^> hasło do szyfrowanego kontenera mi nie wchodzi O.o
<m477> witoą
<Wizard> dziędobry
<Wizard> (kiedyś jedno dziecko tak mamie na sprawdzianie napisało, ale mieliśmy zlew z tego)
<AaaA> jacekowski: autentykowanie nie istnieje;) jest uwierzytelniane
<BlessJah> Wizard: twoja mama jest nauczycielką?
<AaaA> ktos sobie tak kiedys wymyslil:) w sumie malo logicznie i zostalo:)
<Wizard> BlessJah, tak
<BlessJah> w liceum?
<BlessJah> :>
<Wizard> w podstawówce
<Wizard> http://xkcd.com/937/
<tar-gz> no tak  w sumie klawisz [4]: a [F4] to po pijaku  to samo
<PoKrAk> nie była to kwestia autentykacji :D
<PoKrAk> cholerny amavis zawisł
<PoKrAk> małe pytanie czy w nagłówku  e-mail pole X-SPAM-CTCH-RefID powinno być puste??
<PoKrAk> bo widze ze wiadomość clamav sprawdził
<PoKrAk> a sladu po spamskanie nie widze
<Wizard> czytaj logi
<PoKrAk> w tym indiancu nie loguje wszystkiego
<PoKrAk> chyba ze redhat ma inaczej
<PoKrAk> Wizard: chyba ze znasz jakiegos rozsądnego UTM`a opartego na debianie :D
<Wizard> UTM?
<Wizard> z serwerów pocztowych to używałem tylko postfiksa z dovecotem
<Wizard> + do tego filtry do clamav i dspam
<Wizard> o ile dobrze kojarzę
<jacekowski> dspam jak ja go uzywalem to jakos obsysal
<jacekowski> fajnie szybko dziala
<jacekowski> ale nie potrafilem go doszkolic zeby skutecznosc mial jako taka
<Wizard> jacekowski, do tego blacklisty wystarczają
<Wizard> znaczy dspam i blacklisty i twój penis ma spokój
<jacekowski> teraz uzywam standardowego spamassasina
<jacekowski> i tyle
<jacekowski> mam zapas proca
<jacekowski> wiec moze mielic
<Wizard> no mnie jakoś ten spamassasin się nie spodobał
<jacekowski> a kombinowanie dspama do mojego setupu mija sie z celem
<Wizard> ale nie pamiętam co mu było
<jacekowski> Wizard: konfiguracja
<jacekowski> strasznie niewygodna
<Wizard> no ta, po co ruszać, jak działa
<Wizard> dspam był dość prosty w obsłudze
<Wizard> za to spamassasin miał nawet plugin, który ocrem obrazki skanował
<jacekowski> no ja mam tera zimbra cala z SA i wypasem
<jacekowski> a na dodatek MfE czy tam activesync ma
<jacekowski> wiec mam emaile/kontakty/kalendarz na telefonie
<jacekowski> synchronizowane od razu
<jacekowski> w ogole takie cos mega wygodne bo minuta konfiguracji telefonu
<jacekowski> i mam od razu maile kontakty i wszystko w telefonie
<jacekowski> nie trzeba przepisywac recznie albo kopiowac
<jacekowski> no i jak zgubie to remote wipe jest
<Wizard> może jeszcze złodzieja razi prądem?
<jacekowski> trzeba by cos wykombinowac
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ajfony wybuchaja zlodziejowi w twarz
<lisu> BlessJah: ajfony się obrażają
<lisu> BlessJah: foha strzelają x] hehe
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jaki apps po stronie telefonu masz do active synca, i jaki to protokol czy cos, to bym tez cos takiego poszukal
<BlessJah> lisu: z tym strzalem jestes blisko prawdy
<lisu> BlessJah: mówisz tak bo miałeś empiryczne doświadczenia, czy tylko ze 'słuchu'?
<BlessJah> lii
<BlessJah> grrr
<BlessJah> lisu: tak, jeden ajfon mi wybuchl jak koledze mowilem ze jakosc zdjec obsysa, mialem pol twarzy poparzone, dobrze ze w lewej rece trzymalem telefon
<BlessJah> drugi w kieszeni, jak wszedlem do sklepu nokii
<lisu> BlessJah: z tego co napisałeś, to ty chyba juz jaj nie masz ani mózgu.
<BlessJah> a co do razenia pradem, pewnie dlatego ta cala afera z traceniem zasiegu - antety zaprojektowano tak, zeby zlodziejowi 20kV puscic nimi
<BlessJah> lisu: po pierwszym fochu nauczylem sie trzymac ajfona z dala od zywotnych organow
<lisu> łomatko, baw sie dalej klockami lego
<BlessJah> eh, wiesz przeciez ze bym ajfona nie kupil
<BlessJah> wiesz?
<anemus> BlessJah: to może te "darowane" eksplodowały nie same z siebie ;P
<BlessJah> wlasnie, ciekawe ile telefonow eksploduje po zamieszkach w londynie
<BlessJah> :D
<Kwpolska> uhh... polskie locale do androida ssie.
<vjarek> siema jak sie macie ?
<anemus> http://fakty.interia.pl/ciekawostki/news/11-latek-poskarzyl-sie-policji-ze-musi-pomagac-mamie,1681459
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3pjpnnn> (at fakty.interia.pl)
<Wizard> vjarek, słabo
<vjarek> to tak jak ja
<m477> w grep'ie operatory logiczne dzialaja?
<Wizard> m477, w sensie?
<Wizard> na pewno w egrepie działają
<m477> no np grep x || y
<Wizard> egrep "x|y"
<Wizard> tylko on używa regeksów, nie wiem jak to w zwykłym grepie działa
<Foxik> witajcie bracia w niedoli z systemem ubuntu ;D
<Foxik> mam pewien problem, a więc chciałbym sobie pograć na ubuntu, jednak żadna gra mi nie chodzi, nic, nul, zero i te instalowane przez wine i te do linuxa
<BlessJah> Foxik: urbanterror, warsow, assaultcube, tremolous, te FPS (wszystkie multiplayer) stestowalem i dzialaja
<Foxik> a mi nie działa
<Foxik> :/
<Foxik> instalowałem assault w synaptic
<Foxik> i nic
<BlessJah> a polecam UT, na silniku quake, realizm ucierpial na rzecz grywalnosci, oraz warsow, fajna konwencja komiksowa
<BlessJah> jaki masz komunikat o bledzie?
<Foxik> ale czy nie rozumiesz, ja nie mogę żadnej gry uruchomić
<Foxik> własnie nie mam
<Foxik> :(
<BlessJah> odpal w konsoli
<Foxik> jak uruchomię gre to jest czarny ekran i nic, nic i nic
<Foxik> nawet jak otwieram przez konsole, a potem trzeba zresetować bo do systemu nie wrócę
<BlessJah> rozumiem ze zadnej, i nie wierze, masz w defaulcie karciane czy kulki ktore na pewno dzialaja
<BlessJah> ktore gry testowales
<Foxik> te na kulki działają
<Foxik> :D
<Foxik> i karty też
<Foxik> a  zainstalowałem assaultcube i tremolous
<Foxik> i nic
<BlessJah> sproboj odpalic w oknie, nie na pelnym ekranie
<BlessJah> poza tym zawsze mozwsz sie na tty przelaczyc i ubic proces
<Foxik> nie nie mogę
<Foxik> cirl+alt+ np f1, f
<Foxik> 2
<Foxik> itd. do f7
<Foxik> ale nie moge
<BlessJah> zablokowali w ubuntu???
<Foxik> co?
<BlessJah> tty
<Foxik> nie
<Foxik> tylko mozna otworzyc od f1-f6, a f7 zamyka
<BlessJah> no, otworzyc i co sie pojawia?
<BlessJah> znowu reseta robi?
<dzezz> moze formata :)
<BlessJah> ano ubuntu z newbie robi n00bów, cena bycia userf-friendly
<BlessJah> *dążenia do bycia user-friendly
<dzezz> :)
<BlessJah> kto ma ubuntu i chce pomoc foxikowi? nie wiem jak nazywaja sie glowne procesy gier
<BlessJah> odpalajac gre rowneczesnie z killem po sleepie rozwiazaloby problem koniecznosci resetow i pozwoliloby na swobodna inwestygacje w kwestii poprawnosci wykorzystywanych przez niego driverow
<Foxik> witam jeszcze raz
<BlessJah> masz na pewno dobre sterowniki do grafiki?
<Foxik> ja? mam sterowniki od ubuntu te zainstalowane w system,ie
<Foxik> nie ma sterowników na moja karte do linuxa
<BlessJah> ati?
<Foxik> ta
<Foxik> :/
<BlessJah> moze nie byc
<Foxik> ale opengl chodzi
<Dreadlishuwa> ok
<BlessJah> sproboj odpalic gre w oknie
<Foxik> jak? :P
<Dreadlishuwa> co on ma za dziwaczne drivery?
<BlessJah> -windows -nofullscreen, nie wiem jak, sprawdz w manualu
<Dreadlishuwa> -window jak już
<BlessJah> Dreadlishuwa: też
<BlessJah> rozpedzilem sie
<Foxik> ja nie mam zainstalowanych sterow do plyty głównej, moeze przez to?
<BlessJah> ale, to byloby w sumie rozwiazanie
<Foxik> hm?
<BlessJah> stery do mobo?
<Foxik> do mobo?
<BlessJah> jest jakas mobo ktora potrzebuje sterow
<BlessJah> ?
<BlessJah> Foxik: kernel sie tym zajmuje
<Foxik> tak moja
<Foxik> aha
<Foxik> nie ogarniam
<Foxik> kernel trza instalować
<Foxik> ?
<BlessJah> nie, kernel aka jadra to jest linux
<Foxik> a to spox
<BlessJah> tutaj jeszcze purysci sie spieraja, gdzie konczy sie linux, a zaczyna distro, ale to ich problem
<BlessJah> ja badz co badz nie potrafie ci pomoc
<BlessJah> nie z ubuntu
<Dreadlishuwa> linux się kończy wtedy jak mu się zarąbie inita
<BlessJah> Foxik: do gier najlepiej winde mimo wszystko
<Dreadlishuwa> popierdzam
<BlessJah> Dreadlishuwa: szczegolnie jak z systemd posadziles
<Foxik> no nie gadajcie ...  tyle to ja sam wiem, bo mialem winde przez 6 lat
<Foxik> :?
<BlessJah> miales czy masz nadal?
<Dreadlishuwa> BlessJah: ta dzie
<Dreadlishuwa> BlessJah: czy tak czy tak - nawet systemd ma proces o pidzie 1
<Dreadlishuwa> BlessJah: chociaż dla mnie to śmierdzi międzynożnem
<BlessJah> Dreadlishuwa: trolluj kogo innego
<Dreadlishuwa> czy ja trolluje?
<Dreadlishuwa> ja nikogo nie trolluje
<Dreadlishuwa> tylko mówie że mi to śmeirdzi
<BlessJah> zaraz bedziesz pierwsza osoba z ignorem za pseudomerytoryczny trolling, w przeciwienstwie do reszty flooderow spamerow flamerow i reszta tałatakstwa
<Dreadlishuwa> dostane bana za to że nie lubie systemd?
<BlessJah> za miedzynoże
<Dreadlishuwa> ehh
<Dreadlishuwa> dobra
<Dreadlishuwa> bo znowu sie robi strasznie grubo
<Dreadlishuwa> trzeba sie wyżyć na czymś
<BlessJah> bbl
<Foxik> kurde nie ogarniam jak urchomic aplikacje w oknie
<Foxik> :/
<TheNumb> Foxik: jaką aplikację w oknie?
<Foxik> gre
<Foxik> :?
<TheNumb> ;?
<Foxik> wpisuje w terminal odpowiednie polcenie do otworzenia gry, ale chciałbym ją otworzyc w oknie
<Foxik> bo jak normalnie twieram to jest czarny ekran
<Foxik> i nic
<Foxik> musze resetować
<Foxik> ja spr czy karta graf jest ok?
<Foxik> przzez terminal
<jacekowski> BlessJah: Mail For exchange w nokii
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale bb i inne tez to maja
<BlessJah> zaraz obczaje
<BlessJah> adres serwera?
<BlessJah> jakas subdomena czy flowna?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jakie to ma przewagi nam imap/smtp?
<BlessJah> musze znalezc innego klienta od razu, ten od nokii obsysa
<jacekowski> BlessJah: remote wipe/jedno polaczenie/synchronizacja maili/kontaktow/kalendarza
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i natychmiastowo dostajesz maile
<jacekowski> i ze to dziala po http to przez duzo wiecej firewalli przechodzi
<BlessJah> push email
<BlessJah> port 443?
<BlessJah> tak mi sie automagicznie skonfigurowalo
<BlessJah> niby jestem online, a nie chce odebrac starych maili
<BlessJah> po imapie doszlo, po exchange nie
<jacekowski> to zle skonfigurowales
<jacekowski> zaloguj sie przez webmaila
<jacekowski> i zobacz czy urzadzenie masz na liscie
<jacekowski> w ustawieniach
<Foxik> jest ktoś?
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gdzie w tych ustawieniach sa urzadzenia?
<jacekowski> moment
<Foxik> mam pytanie KDE źre mi  ok 330 mb z 512, czy to może byś problem, przez który gry mi nie chodzą
<BlessJah> tak
<jacekowski> Foxik: nie
<jacekowski> Foxik: gry nie chodza bo to linux
<BlessJah> jacekowski: urban terror?
<Foxik> na linuxie nie chodzi nawet gry na linuxa
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak masz ta pelna wersje
<jacekowski> BlessJah: webmaila
<BlessJah> mam
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ta z menu po lewej w ustawieniach
<jacekowski> BlessJah: czy masz to z menu na gorze
<BlessJah> na gorze
<BlessJah> wersja podstawowa
<BlessJah> i bez ajaxa webmail obsysa
<jacekowski> to wez ta pelna odpal
<jacekowski> i wtedy po lewej masz mobile devices
<BlessJah> na komorce?
<BlessJah> zaraz zrobbie
<BlessJah> przelaczylem na ajaksa a nadal mam html
<jacekowski> 2-13308650/590/1069_ 37.313930.0230.29242.19 85.221.220.99ns204913.ovh.netOPTIONS /Microsoft-Server-ActiveSync?User=blessjah%40jacekowski
<jacekowski> do zlego hosta ci tenteguje
<BlessJah> a do jakiego powinien?
<jacekowski> mail.jacekowski.org
<jacekowski> musisz recznie wpisac hosta
<BlessJah> kk, juz
<jacekowski> ale domena dalej jacekowski.org zostaje
<jacekowski> a user samo blessjah powinno dac rade
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> chwila
<BlessJah> poszlo
<jacekowski> 2-13308659/670/1145K 37.41221814.436.36114.44 85.221.220.99mail.jacekowski.orgPOST /Microsoft-Server-ActiveSync?User=blessjah%40jacekowski.or
<jacekowski> lepiej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na webmailu tez calego nie musze i po imapie?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mam domain i servername
<jacekowski> nie musisz
<BlessJah> ktore z mailem, ktore bez?
<BlessJah> *mail.
<jacekowski> jak nie podasz to domyslnie jest @jacekowski.org
<BlessJah> ok
<jacekowski> jak inne domeny chcesz to musisz z domena
<jacekowski> ale ty nie masz konta w innych domenach wiec nie ma problemu
<jacekowski> hmm, nokia E500?
<BlessJah> ktore z mail, domain czy serverna,e
<BlessJah> tia
<jacekowski> w zasadzie mozesz wszystko samym username + haslo robic
<BlessJah> kk
<BlessJah> pobiera cale maile, nie?
<jacekowski> zalezy jak ustawisz
<jacekowski> chyba zalacznikow nie pobiera
<jacekowski> i trzeba potem nakliknac zeby pobral
<jacekowski> ale to sie chyba tez da zmienic
<BlessJah> mam 70 mega maili, mam nadzieje ze nie zapcha mi komorki
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i kontakty tez mozesz sobie zsynchronizowac z serwerem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i kalendarz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ktore domain czy servername moze byc bez mail. ?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wiec jak zmienisz telefon, to tylko wpisujesz dane serwera i masz spowrotem wszystko
<jacekowski> BlessJah: adres serwera zawsze mail.jacekowski.org
<BlessJah> fajnie
<BlessJah> servername znaczy
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> domainname moze byc puste ale jak wymaga to jacekowski.org
<BlessJah> cholera, teraz ani usunac nie moge ani zmienic ustawien tego echange
<BlessJah> klient nokii obsysa
<BlessJah> udalo sie
<BlessJah> not so straightforward as it could be
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to scierwo po mms sie laczy, mimo ze ma wifi juz podpiete
<BlessJah> w dodatku nie ma mozliwosci wymuszenia zapisu na karte
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to ze sie laczy po gsm to tak ma byc
<BlessJah> ile gsm zre pradu w porownaniu do wifi?
<jacekowski> znacznie mniej
<jacekowski> z wifi trzeba sie komunikowac co chwile
<jacekowski> z gsm w polsce sieci sa chyba ustawione na 36 minut
<jacekowski> wszedzie indziej porownywalnie
<BlessJah> czyli polaczenie gsm praktycznie nie zre nic?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> o
<jacekowski> tzn. dopoki sie nie komunikuje
<BlessJah> no tak
<BlessJah> a komunikuje co 36 minut
<BlessJah> czyli tyle co nic
<jacekowski> badz czesciej jak email przyjdzie
<jacekowski> bo telefon siedzi i czeka az siec cos wysle
<BlessJah> jak przyjdzie tak
<jacekowski> bo polaczenie z serwerem jest utrzymane
<BlessJah> byleby mi kasy nie zezarlo, poza pakietem mam 12gr za 100kb
<jacekowski> to sobie popatrz ile to zuzywa
<jacekowski> w iphonie i windowsowych telefonach to jest chyba najlepiej zaimplementowane
<jacekowski> bo po gsm siedzi i czeka
<BlessJah> mam symbiana
<jacekowski> i jak jest wifi to sie podlacza na chwile do wifi sciagnac nowego emaila
<jacekowski> i potem odlacza sie
<jacekowski> i tylko czeka na powiadomienia po gsm
<jacekowski> i ew. jak nie ma gsm to sciaga
<jacekowski> jak nie ma wifi*
<BlessJah> ja tak staram sie to ustawic, zeby bez mojej zgody nic sie nie polaczylo
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nokia mail services
<BlessJah> sciaga z max 10 kont i daje pushem
<BlessJah> to chyba se to wlasnie zapuszcze
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mam jakos z poziomu webmaila dostep do zuploadowanych kontaktow etc?
<jacekowski> no masz
<jacekowski> w kontaktach
<jacekowski> chyba ze sie jeszcze nie zsynchronizowaly albo nie wlaczyles synchronizacji kontaktow
<BlessJah> wlaczylem wszystko
<BlessJah> synchronizacja jest obustronna
<BlessJah> ?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> tylko pamietaj zeby pierwsza synchronizacje ustawic telefon->serwer
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> a to moze mi skasowac kontakty z komorki?
<jacekowski> tez
<jacekowski> jak zle ustawisz
<jacekowski> pierwsza synchronizacja wazne
<jacekowski> wazna*
<BlessJah> to wlasnie skasowalo
<jacekowski> ehh
<BlessJah> da sie cofnac?
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> nowa komorka, ale sporo waznych numerow zdazylem wpisac
<jacekowski> to mozesz w komputerze pisac
<jacekowski> szybciej bedzie
<jacekowski> i sie przesle do komorki
<BlessJah> nie mam ich nigdzie zapisanych
<BlessJah> tzn czesc odzyskam
<jacekowski> masz backup telefonu?
<BlessJah> nie
<jacekowski> zrobiony ovi suitem?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> backup mialem w przyszlym tygodniu obczaic
<BlessJah> ovi sync
<jacekowski> nie mialem takiego problemu jeszcze
<jacekowski> zawsze sobie pilnowalem w ktora strone to chce miec synchronizowane
<BlessJah> nokia zrypala, bo nie mialem mozliwosci ustawic w ktora strone synca
<jacekowski> miales
<jacekowski> to jest takie samo MfE jak w innych telefonach
<jacekowski> to jest tam w ktorejs zakladce
<jacekowski> tylko w iphone sie nie da
<jacekowski> w iphone zawsze czysci telefon
<BlessJah> ustawianie serwera mialem dopiero jak ten wyciagniety z adresu malowego nie zadzialal
<jacekowski> mozna bylo recznie od poczatku
<BlessJah> automagicznie dokonalo pierwszej synchronizacji
<BlessJah> nie, automagicznie od poczatku jest
<jacekowski> u mnie dalo sie potem to gdzies naklikac
<BlessJah> co teraz?
<BlessJah> recznie ze swistkow wydlubuje numery i zgaduje kto zacz, jak ktos dzwoni?
<jacekowski> no mniej wiecej
<jacekowski> nigdy takie cos mi sie nie stalo
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> od jednego najwazniejszego numeru mam sms-a
<BlessJah> srednio wazne mam mozliwosc popytac, albo sa zapisane w starej komorce
<jacekowski> to nie kliknij sobie remote wipe
<qrq> Witam
<jacekowski> w ogole, jak juz sobie zapiszesz
<jacekowski> to kliknij to remote wipe
<jacekowski> i powiedz jak to dziala
<jacekowski> bo ja nie chcialem tego testowac bo nie chcialo mi sie wszystkiego przeinstalowywac
<jacekowski> a to podobno robi factory reset
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tiaaa
<jacekowski> no sprawdz
<BlessJah> moja nokia ma dwa poziomy, soft reset i hard reset
<BlessJah> soft przywraca ustawienia
<jacekowski> to sprawdz co to zrobi
<BlessJah> hard formatuje pamoec do stanu fabrycznego
<qrq> BlessJah Symbian?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co dziwne, wiadomosci sms nadal rozpoznaje od konkretnego nadawcy (te co sa w pamieci)
<qrq> Swojego czasu bardzo dobry system :)
<BlessJah> nadal bardzo dobry
<BlessJah> jacekowski: sproboje usunac skrzynke MfE, moze kontakty tam sa jeszcze
<jacekowski> mozliwe
<qrq> Symbian ma zamknięty kod?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> qrq: symbian dalej jest najlepszy
<qrq>  jacekowski Czemu?
<jacekowski> bo jest szybki
<jacekowski> dziala
<BlessJah> nie ma, ale sproboje reboota jeszcze
<BlessJah> jacekowski: moja komorka ma niby 600MHz, a x-plore pokazuje 192, niewazne jak ja obciaze
<BlessJah> musze znalezc inny apps sprawdzajacy taktowanie
<BlessJah> i wtedy stestowac
<BlessJah> kurwa, kalendarz tez mi wyczyscilo
<qrq> A jak emulacja konsol na symbianie? :)
<jacekowski> no dziala
<qrq> Mam na myśli takie konsole do grania :D
<BlessJah> jacekowski: popsules, wiecej ci sie nie dam bawic moja komorka
<jacekowski> qrq: no dziala
<jacekowski> qrq: gameboya gralem
<jacekowski> qrq: i nes
<jacekowski> i innych kilka
<qrq> ..
<qrq> Chodzi mi o PS2
<qrq> Xbox :D
<jacekowski> ps2 to ci nic nie zaemuluje
<qrq> Dziwne
<qrq> PS2 ma 233 MHZ
<jacekowski> no i?
<jacekowski> czyli potrzebujesz przynajmniej 10x tyle zeby zaemulowac
<qrq> No właśnie :)
<qrq> No nie mów mi że nie ma jeszcze telefonów 2 GHZ :D
<jacekowski> to sam procek
<jacekowski> do tego dodaj emulacje grafiki
<qrq> Tak to jest jak produkuje się na ilość :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: popsules :(
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> ide do domu
<qrq> Naprodukowali krzemu i teraz trzeba ciągnąć na tym gównie :)
<BlessJah> ak, zostaw mnie z tym balaganem
<BlessJah> od dzisiaj liste kontaktow i reszte smiecia trzymam w 3 niezaleznych kopiach, z czego jedna drukowana
<BlessJah> dobrze ze odebrane i wyslane sms a takze log polaczen pamieta i numer i nazwe
<qrq> W sumie ja tam uważam że telefon jest do dzwonienia :D
<qrq> A teraz mało kto go używa do dzwonienia
<BlessJah> qrq: nie moj, moj ma byc ultramobilnym komputerem o srednich mozliwosciach
<BlessJah> z mobilnym internetem i func
<BlessJah> *funkcja dzwonienia
<qrq> I po co to wszystko?
<BlessJah> qrq: zeby nie targac 3kg laptopa
<BlessJah> albo ircowac pozycji pollezajec (jak w tej chwili)
<BlessJah> qrq: nie mam ani jednej gry na tym telefonie, nie o taki komputer mi chodzi
<BlessJah> nie mam tez zreszta mp3 ani filmow, ale mp3 byc moze sie zmieni
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq> Słuchałem muzyki na Nokii X6
<qrq> Ale
<BlessJah> ale?
<qrq> Wróciłem na stary "audiofilski" discman :D
<qrq> Bo X6 nie mogła uciągnąć Senheiserów
<BlessJah> qrq: jak kupie wieksza karte pamieci (bylo 2gb gratis do telefonu), to pewnie skorzustam z 3,5mm jacka
<qrq> I wogóle wkurzało mnie jak ktoś mi dzwonił :D
<qrq> A ja sobie muzyki słucham
<BlessJah> swietna rzecz, zwykly prosty mini jack w komorce
<BlessJah> dobra, bo mam sporo szukania i pisania
<qrq> A teraz słucham muzyki i nikt nie dzwoni w trakcie :D
<BlessJah> bbl
<qrq> Oki doki
<Admc`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEvKFHtuayA
<Admc`> nakręcone w 2010
<m477> czemu obraz w filmach mi sie zrobil jakby go przepuscic przez zielony pryzmat O.o
<qrq> A na czym oglądasz?
<m477> vlc /mplayer
<qrq> Dziwne
<m477> nom
<qrq> Szczególnie dlatego że VLC korzysta z własnych bibliotek kodeków
<m477> ale to chyba nie prze zsterowniki
<m477> bo w totemie gdzie nie ma obrazu tylko sam equalizer to tez tak jest
<m477> skoleji w jakims programie do edycji obrazu dziala normalnie o.O
<m477> http://i.imgur.com/f5Cy5.png tak to wyglada, powie ktos o co chodzi?
<Wizard> huh
<Wizard> skoleji
<Wizard> 3 błędy w jednym zwrocie
<Wizard> m477, żółta kartka
<m477> Wizard: piątek trzynastego
<m477> ale o co chodzi?
<Wizard> o temat kanału
<Wizard> szanuj polski język
<Wizard> pisanie w miarę poprawnie się w to *wlicza*
<Wizard> a ty zrobiłeś 3 błędy w zwrocie, który ma 6 liter
<m477> ?
<m477> skolei, k*
<Wizard> sjp.pwn.pl
<Wizard> zajrzyj tam, proszę
<m477> za dluga lektura
<jacekowski> z kolei
<m477> tak mi google poprawilo -,-
<Wizard> ręce nie są w stanie tak nisko upaść ;)
<m477> bo sa przykrecone do ramion ;o
<Wizard> pojęcia nie mam czemu te filmy tak się zachowują, one są wszystkie kodowane tym samym i w tym samym kontenerze?
<m477> nie rozumiem
<Wizard> czy to jest ten sam kodek i ten sam kontener wideo?
<m477> ktos tu wyzej napisal ze vlc uzywa wlasnych niby
<Wizard> pytam się o pliki, nie o vlc
<Wizard> japierdziu
<m477> .avi
<m477> wszystko
<Wizard> to kontener
<Wizard> a kodek?
<qrq> Pewnie Xvid
<m477> jak to sprawdzic?
<Wizard> pewnie niech sprawdzi
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Jak w HD to pewnie dvix
<m477> nie
<qrq> Dawno nie widziałem filmu w SD ww dvix
<qrq> Z dvix
<Wizard> są jeszcze inne..
<qrq> No są
<Wizard> m477, choćby file
<Wizard> zazwyczaj pokazuje sporo informacji
<m477> xvid-fqm?
<qrq> :D
<Wizard> jak nie, to może ffmpeg ma jakieś opcje?
<m477> qrq: :D
<qrq> To serial prawda?
<m477> :D
<qrq> FQM to nazwa release'u
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> -vo gl sprawdz
<jacekowski> albo -vo xv
<qrq> I w tytule miałeś nazwę kodeka :)
<jacekowski> albo -vo x11
<qrq> xvid
<Wizard> jacekowski, to nie są czasem opcje mplayera?
<Wizard> :>
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> sprawdzic
<jacekowski> ale vlc ma podobne
<m477> qrq: no raczej nie, tylko przy tym bylo cos 'wiecej' napisane
<Wizard> w sumie..
<jacekowski> bo mowil ze ma problem z vlc
<jacekowski> mplayerem tez*
<qrq> Jaki jest tytuł pliku? :D
<Wizard> ah
<m477> eh
<qrq> Jest tam napisane xvid?
<jacekowski> to nie ma nic do rzeczy
<jacekowski> nie widzisz ze napisy tez sa zielone
<jacekowski> czyli vo jest zle
<jacekowski> chyba ze to hardsub ale nie wydaje mi sie
<jacekowski> bo fqm nie robi hardsubow
<qrq> A jak inne pliki video?
<m477> jacekowski: mam wklejic wynik czy co?
<jacekowski> m477: zrob mplayer -vo gl nazwa_pliku.avi
<jacekowski> m477: i zobacz czy dziala
<m477> wkleic*
<jacekowski> m477: i sprawdz z -vo xv i x11 tez
<m477> jacekowski: -vo x11 tylko dziala
<m477> gl sie nie uruchamia
<jacekowski> jest zielono?
<m477> xv bez zmian
<m477> nie
<jacekowski> czyli x11 dziala i xv dziala?
<m477> xv jest zielony
<Wizard> hmm
<jacekowski> no to przelacz na x11 wszystko
<jacekowski> i tyle
<m477> k, thx
<m477>  a czemu tak sie moglo stac
<jacekowski> duzo mozliwosci roznych
<jacekowski> kombinuj co zmieniles
<jacekowski> to znajdziesz
<jacekowski> ale mi sie nie chce
<m477> w ustawieniach nic raczej nie zmienialem
<m477> napewno nie kodekow
<m477> no nic
<jacekowski> to nie kodeki
<jacekowski>  kodeki sa ok
<jacekowski> to problem sterownikow i tego kierunku
<m477> no to sterow tym bardziej nie ruszalem
<jacekowski> cos ruszales
<m477> w sumie to mozliwe ze cos sie kopnelo, od tygodnia prawie codziennie mi sie system sam zawiesza
<m477> pieknie ...
<m477> znow zawias
<Ashiren24> nyoro~n?
<Ashiren24> to windows?
<BlessJah> 9
<jacekowski> linux
<jacekowski> linux tez sie zawiesza
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zasadniczo nie linux ale userspace
<BlessJah> newbie nie rozrozni, ty powinienes
<jacekowski> nie
<Wizard> zasadniczo wyjątkowo BlessJah ma rację
<jacekowski> kernel tez ma bugi
<BlessJah> jakis ciul zajal mi blessjah@ovi.com
<Wizard> pfff
<jacekowski> i tez sie czasami cos wywali
<Wizard> no oczywiście
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak
<BlessJah> ale rzadko
<Wizard> ale to jest niezwykle rzadkie czasem
<jacekowski> ale tez
<jacekowski> windowsowy kernel tez sie rzadko zawiesza
<BlessJah> Wizard: powiedz mi kiedy nie bede mial racji, wyjdzie taniej
<Wizard> tak, na pewno to właśnie kernel mu siе wiesza
<jacekowski> chyba ze jakis 3rd party driver cos miesza
<Wizard> no nie
<jacekowski> ale pod linuxem moze byc dokladnie to samo
<Wizard> BlessJah, ty rzadko masz rację
<Dreadlishuwa> windowsowy kernel wiesza sie przez drivery
<Dreadlishuwa> najczęściej
<BlessJah> Wizard: i vice versja
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale on ma opa
<BlessJah> i?
<Dreadlishuwa> i tak bj ma racje
<BlessJah> Dreadlishuwa: nie odzywaj sie trollu
<BlessJah> :>
<Dreadlishuwa> BlessJah: nazywasz mnie trollem bo nie lubie systemd
<Dreadlishuwa> brawo.
<Wizard> ale z was dzieciuchy
<BlessJah> juz ci powiedzialem czemu nazywam cie trollem
<Dreadlishuwa> to popatrz między nogi
<Dreadlishuwa> co tam masz?
<m477> tylko ze ostatnio codziennie mi sie wywala system
<Wizard> m477, patrzyłeś w logi jakieś?
<m477> nie..
<Wizard> no to pfff
<Wizard> niech ci się wywala ;)
<Dreadlishuwa> niewiedza kosztuje wywalanie sie systemu :D
<BlessJah> m477: to je sprawdz
<m477> no i czego mam szukac?
<BlessJah> m477: zasadniczo wszystkiego tuz przed zwisem
<Wizard> przyczyny
<Wizard> chyba umiesz czytać? :>
<BlessJah> najlepiej sprawdzaj z jakiegos livecd to wtedy cala koncowka cie bedzie interesowac
<Wizard> ee
<Wizard> niekoniecznie?
<m477> mi te logi nic nie mowia
<BlessJah> Wizard: zakladam ze po zwisie przestaje sie dopisywac, ewentualnie reboot jest na tyle szybko, ze jest w koncowce jeszcze
<m477> ogolnie zawias polega na tym ze muzyka leci mysz dziala i nic poza tym, nawet powloki nie da sie przelaczyc
<qrq> Ktoś wie czy Interplay ma prawa do Fallouta?
<m477> sprzedali tej firmie co F3 zrobila?
<m477> interplay juz nie istnieje
<BlessJah> m477: sysrq
<BlessJah> jesli masz wlaczony
<BlessJah> nawet jesli obraz zamrozilo i nie widac, to to *musi* zadzialac
<m477> oco to
<BlessJah> o ile jest wlaczone
<BlessJah> m477: aka magic key, google it
<qrq> Jak nieistnieje jak wydają gry :)
<m477> fakt
<m477> 'Interplay restarted its in-house game development studio and plans on developing sequels to some of its classic IPs contingent, after Fallout was sold to Bethesda Softworks.'
<AaaA> m477: zawsze jeszcze Ci zostaje SSH:)
<m477> skad wezme drugi komputer?
<AaaA> m477: nie wiem:)
<AaaA> moze byc komorka;)
<m477> AaaA: a to dziekuje za dobra rade :)
<AaaA> nie ma problemu;)
<m477> nie mam neta w niej
<BlessJah> mail od yahoo
<BlessJah> ktoś korzysta?
<r_a_f> mail od yahoo is ok
<BlessJah> r_a_f: na podstawie praktyki czy tak slyszales?
<r_a_f> mam z 10 lat
<r_a_f> jeszcze jako xyz.co.uk
<r_a_f> bo kiedys nie bylo pl
<r_a_f> w ogóle to jest cały zestaw usług netowych, z których oczywiście korzystać nie trzeba, ale są
<BlessJah> r_a_f: @ovi.com jest powered by yahoo! i nie wiem czy oplaca mi sie wbijac w caly suit ovi czy tylko z synca skorzystac
<r_a_f> ajz mailem nigdy nie miałem problemu - jakiś czas temu musiałem wywalić prawie wszystko bo uzbierał  się wielki śmietnik
<r_a_f> ale nawet z tym 1000 mailów nic złego się nie działo
<BlessJah> no mi sie kolejny mail do kolekcji zaraz zbierze, musze sie tego zaczac pozbywac
<Wizard> 1000 maili to śmietnik?
<Wizard> tyle to ja dostaję w miesiąc :/
<r_a_f> to kondelencje
<BlessJah> Wizard: on nie kupuje viagry
<BlessJah> to nie dostaje
<Wizard> ale to nie wiagra, tlyko pracowe
<BlessJah> jestes resellerem?
<Wizard> reczym?
<Wilczek> seler, takie warzywo
<Wilczek> :P
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> cześć Wilczek
<Kwpolska> Wizard: `translate en pl reseller
<Wilczek> Wizard: Hej :)
<Wilczek> `translate en pl reseller
<Wizard> Kwpolska, ty jak zwykle się mądrujesz
<Wilczek> Musi być g
<Wilczek> `g translate en pl reseller
<Wizard> :>
<Kwpolska> Wilczek: nie musi.
<Kwpolska> Wizard: sam mam supybota.
<Wilczek> Przekliniak: ping
<Wilczek> :P
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> mnie lubi, was nie
<Kwpolska> 20:11 <@Kwpolska> `tr en pl reseller
<Kwpolska> 20:11 <@KwBot> Kwpolska: sprzedawcy
<Kwpolska> hah
<Wizard> do dupy to twoje tłumaczenie
<Wizard> Kwpolska, czy ty czasem nie masz tu bana?
<Dreadlishuwa> no
<Wizard> znaczy, nie powinieneś mieć?
<tar-gz> ;]
<Dreadlishuwa> Wizard: jak połowa innych
<BlessJah> 2012 -!- 14 - #ubuntu-pl: ban *!*Kwpolska@vps.rocik.net [by  holmes.freenode.net, 13990973 secs ago]
<Wizard> tja..
<BlessJah> 2012 -!- 2 - #ubuntu-pl: ban *!*@*/winter [by  jacekowski!jacekowski@jacekowski.org, 1539017 secs ago]
<BlessJah> 2012 -!- 3 - #ubuntu-pl: ban *!*@unaffiliated/dreadlish [by  Stirlitz!~dziadek@unaffiliated/stirlitz, 1981912 secs ago]
<Quintasan> :O
 * BlessJah jak zawsze uczynny kiedy trzeba dokopać bliźniemu
<Quintasan> Ktoś tu omija bana?
<Dreadlishuwa> spostrzegawczy jesteś
<Wizard> no Dreadlishuwa i Kwpolska
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> omijają
<Wizard> znaczy Dreadlish nie wiem za co bana dostał, ale Kwpolska powinien stąd wylecieć na zbity łeb od ręki :)
<tar-gz> skoro ja nie mam bana to znaczy, że mnie lubicie! ;]
<BlessJah> ovi sync sucks, ładnie sie na kompie grupami manipuluje, ale sie grupy nie chce przeniesc na komorke
<BlessJah> tar-gz: to znaczy ze byles zbyt cicho, zeby zalezc im za skore
<Dreadlishuwa> tar-gz: kto cie lubi ten cie lubi
<Dreadlishuwa> a kto ma z ciebie polewe to inna robota :D
<tar-gz> BlessJah: nie bo ja trollem jestem bagiennym i męczydupą straszą
<BlessJah> swoja droga az dziw ze mnie nikt jeszcze (poza cze sterem, ale to inna historia) banowac nie chcial
<Quintasan> Właśnie tak się zastanawiam co mam z wami zrobić.
<Wizard> znaczy z kim?
<BlessJah> Wizard: no ze mna i prawdopodobnie jackiem
<Quintasan> Dreadlishuwa i Kwpolska
<BlessJah> nah
<Dreadlishuwa> przez te wasze gadanie o banach zamiast "Jak zdobyć debiana" przeczytałem "Jak zdobyć bana"
<Quintasan> Za coś musieli dostać te bany.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: mam sprawdzic logi?
<Wizard> Quintasan, Kwpolskę to banuj z miejsca, on jeszcze nigdy sensownego zdania nie powiedział :)
<BlessJah> te stare bany pozdejmowac by juz mozna
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Weź zobacz za co Dreadlishuwa ma bana
<Wizard> a Dreadlish to nie wiem za co dostał
<tar-gz> Ciekawe czy dalej mam bana na #linux-pl
<Wizard> pewnie za pyskowanie o archu
<Dreadlishuwa> mehlold
<BlessJah> kurcze, jak ja te sekundy na date wtedy przeliczyłem?
<Dreadlishuwa> na #archlinux-pl bana mogą sobie wsadzić w dupe
<Dreadlishuwa> na #archlinux.pl jest pełna kulturka
<Quintasan> No za pieprzenie o Archu na kanale powinien być kop a nie ban
<Dreadlishuwa> == ide coś zjeść
<BlessJah> 07-24.log:2140-!- mode/#ubuntu-pl [+b *!*@unaffiliated/dreadlish] by Stirlitz
<Dreadlishuwa> albo za to że nazwałem wintera parapetem
<Wizard> Quintasan, on robi to ustawicznie
<BlessJah> nie przeliczałem, grepowałem logi
<Wizard> Stirlitz, ping
<BlessJah> Wizard: a ja? o mnie nie zapominaj!
<Dreadlishuwa> Wizard: ustawicznie - od kiedy mnie zjechałeś to ani razu
<Wizard> nie przypominam sobie :>
<Dreadlishuwa> hmm
<Wizard> ah, tak, BlessJah, tak
<tar-gz> Wizard mnie nie lubi ;-(
<BlessJah> Wizard: ej, nie mów mi że zapomniałeś
<tar-gz> a ja mam ubuntu, a on dalej mnie nie lui
<BlessJah> straciłeś w moich oczach jako op
<Dreadlishuwa> finish him! keyboard cat
<Dreadlishuwa> ide coś realnie zjeść
<BlessJah> Quintasan: 2120-!- Dreadlish [dreadlish@unaffiliated/dreadlish] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<tar-gz> a to da się jeść "nierealnie" ?
<BlessJah> 2120< Dreadlish> ejjjj
<BlessJah> 2120< Dreadlish> jak w tym waszym ubuntu sie włącza xinerame na fglrx?
<BlessJah> 2121-!- Dreadlish [dreadlish@unaffiliated/dreadlish] has left #ubuntu-pl ["typowe podejście debila - i tak mi nie odpiszecie parapety"]
<Wizard> :D:D:D:D
<tar-gz> Bana mu!
<Quintasan> Dreadlishuwa: Jak będziesz znowu pierdział jaki to Arch nie jest na supporcie to znowu dostaniesz
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ale arch wlasnie taki jest
<BlessJah> zaraz
<BlessJah> Dreadlish o archu mowil?
<Quintasan> No ponoć za to bana ma
<tar-gz> BlessJah:  masz archa?
<BlessJah> mam
<tar-gz> na stos Cie1
<BlessJah> Quintasan: miał bana, z to co ci wkleiłem
<BlessJah> 2121-!- Dreadlish [dreadlish@unaffiliated/dreadlish] has left #ubuntu-pl ["typowe podejście debila - i tak mi nie odpiszecie parapety"]
<Quintasan> A, to masz, szansa na poprawę.
<Wizard> dobra, używa ktoś lyksa?
<BlessJah> Wizard: linksa?
<Wizard> lyx
<BlessJah> lynx'a?
<BlessJah> kiedys tam sprobowalem i szybko sie na elinks przerzucilem
<Wizard> lyx, taki edytor
<BlessJah> a, ok
<Wizard> bo:S
<BlessJah> extra/lyx 2.0.0-3 An advanced open-source document processor.
<Wizard> sam jesteś extra
<BlessJah> o, jak miło, nie złamało wiersza
<BlessJah> Wizard: repozytorium extra
<Wizard> nie ma takiego
<BlessJah> Wizard: repozytorium archa jest podzielone na core, extra i...
<BlessJah> mam kontynuowac?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Jaki tu mamy kanał? :>
<Wizard> na #arch-pl
<BlessJah> Quintasan: podobno wsparcia, ale nikt nikogo nie wspiera
<Wizard> więc zgodzisz się, BlessJah, że nie ma repozytorium extra?
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie, jest i ja mam z niego stuff
<Quintasan> BlessJah: wsparcia dla Ubuntu, polecam czytać całe zdanie
<BlessJah> Quintasan: pozwol mi cos sprawdzic zanim kopniesz
<Quintasan> Nie zamierzam Cię kopać, mówię Ci tylko że możesz to samo zrobić na #arch-pl czy tam gdziekolwiek jest wsparcie dla Arch'a
<Quintasan> Na pewno więcej osób Ci pomoże.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: patrzac wstecz, jacekowski wspierał m477, wczesniej jacek skasowal mi ksiazke adresowa z komorki, a jeszcze wczesniej ja wspierałem foxika
<BlessJah> jak dlugo bede wspieral zagubionych ubunciarzy, tak dlugo uwazam ze mam prawo pieprzyc na tym kanale o czymkolwiek, a tym bardziej o archu
<Wizard> pfff
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nie byłoby to logiczne?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie.
<Wizard> jak długo będę strzelał do Niemców tak długo mam prawo mówić, że wojna wciąż trwa
<Quintasan> #ubuntu-pl-offtopic chyba trzeba zarejestrować
<Wizard> ot, twoje rozumowanie
<BlessJah> Wizard: jesli bedziesz kopal kazdego kto nie mowi o archu, to zostana tutaj sami operatorzy i sami bedziecie musieli ich wspierac
<BlessJah> Quintasan: TEN kanał jest offtopem
<Wizard> a nie powinien być
<Wizard> już to mówię od dawna
<Quintasan> I czekaj, KTO ten offtopic robi?
<BlessJah> zrobienie jednego na wsparcie a drugiego na offtop najprawdopodobniej spowoduje calkowita cisze na tym kanale
<Wizard> tak jest np na #fedora i nikt się nie przejmuje
<Wizard> a przecież ty nie używasz ubuntu, więc co ci zależy?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: poki tutaj jest offtop chce mi sie siedziec, mi i nie tylko, a kiedy tu siedze, czuje sie zobowiazany pomoc jakiemus biednemu buntkowi, chyba ze ktos inny juz go obrabia
<Quintasan> No i dobrze, jak ktoś będzie miał konkretne pytanie to zapyta i całkiem możliwe że dostanie odpowiedź a nie dyskusję na temat sytuacji geopolitycznej Polski
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> Quintasan: grepnij logi, kiedy komus nie pomoglismy, bo akurat dyskutowalismy o sytuacji geopolitycznej polski?
<BlessJah> erm, on naprawdę szuka?
<BlessJah> qermit: gdzie, kiedy, bo az nie wierze
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ale się narobiło
<Kwpolska> 17:52 < BlessJah> kurwa, kalendarz tez mi wyczyscilo
<Wizard> qermit, nie powinieneś prasować garniaka, czy coś?
<BlessJah> qermit: to było to?
<BlessJah> qermit: brachu, masz refleks, któregoś dnia przejedzie cie cofający walec drogowy
<BlessJah> :>
<Dreadlishuwa> mój sens życia legł w gruzach
<Dreadlishuwa> czy jak mu tam
<Dreadlishuwa> ździchu
<BlessJah> Wizard: pewnie wrócił do prasowania
<BlessJah> to już ostatni raz, już niedługo będzie mial od prasowania ludzi :D
<Wizard> hmm
<anemus> Quintasan: problem w tym, że offtop przyciąga tu pomocnych ludzi
<anemus> taka polska natura
<BlessJah> anemus: w sumie od pewnego czasu o niczym innym nie mowie
<anemus> BlessJah: wiem, wspieram cię ;P
<Wizard> a bo wy z jednego obozu jesteście, cykliści jedni
<anemus> Wizard: po prostu fakty
<anemus> w polsce bez marchewki nic nie osiągniesz
<anemus> *Polsce
<tar-gz> Wizard poszedł zupe gotować to mozemy potrollować!
<Wilczek> trololololololololujemy :P
<Matan[M]> http://polygamia.pl/Polygamia/1,107165,10124206,Battlefield_3___to_jest_wojna__Ludzie_zbieraja_szczeki.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3twhpjg> (at polygamia.pl)
<Matan[M]> pograłby
<Wilczek> Matan[M]: torrenty.org Polecam. Wilczek.
<Wilczek> ;P
<Dreadlishuwa> ee panie
<Dreadlishuwa> piractwo to jest
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: milcz
<Dreadlishuwa> poza tym torrenty.org sux
<tar-gz> Matan[M]: redtube.org Polecam. tar-gz.
<Dreadlishuwa> są dużo lepsze trackery
<Wilczek> Niet :D
<Matan[M]> plebs gamingowy nie ma tukej głosu
<Dreadlishuwa> czyli ty
<Matan[M]> trzeba ino do jesieni czekać
<Matan[M]> Dreadlishuwa: się znawca odezwał
<Wilczek> tar-gz: gaytube.com :P
<Matan[M]> co nawet nigdy na pegasusie nie grał bo za młoda dupa jest
<Dreadlishuwa> plebs gamingowy imo osoby grające
<Dreadlishuwa> Matan[M]: Te!
<Dreadlishuwa> ~ty mnie nie obrażaj
<tar-gz> Wilczek: a nie dzięki, a co premium tam masz?
<Dreadlishuwa> grałem przez jakieś pierwsze 7 lat swojego zycia
<Wilczek> tar-gz: Nie, ale zbieram na premium :D
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> pany, zostawcie swoje preferencje seksualne poza kanałem, proszę :<
<tar-gz> Nie chce wiedzieć  co dajesz wzamian,,,,
<Wilczek> Wizard wrócił, O o...
<Wilczek> tar-gz: xD
<Wizard> no wrócił, wrócił
<Wizard> nie mam weny
<Wilczek> Wizard: Co dajesz za reklamowanie się na kanale
<Wilczek> W sensie stron
<Wilczek> Bo nie wiem czy warto :P
<Wizard> nic nie daję
<Wizard> to nie mój kanał
<tar-gz> Wilczek: a co Ty dajesz?
<Wilczek> tar-gz: Za co?
<qermit> BlessJah: bo ja jestem jak hiszpańska inkwizycja, nikt sie mnie nie spodziewa
<Wilczek> qermit! Oo x2
<tar-gz> Wilczek: ogólne
<tar-gz> BlessJah:  chyba jak dziecko
<tar-gz> albo jak spóźniajacy się okres
<Wilczek> tar-gz: No nie wiem...
<tar-gz> jesteś tutaj persona non grata
<BlessJah> tar-gz: co ja?
<tar-gz> a nie, nie Ty
<tar-gz> kermid
<tar-gz> Słabo widze
<tar-gz> ogólnie to  widze zbytdobrze
<tar-gz> ... podwójnie
<qermit> tar-gz: metanolek sie piło
<anemus> qermit: za dużo Monty Pythona
<anemus> w dzieciństwie ;P
<tar-gz> qermit: nie pije byle czegp
<tar-gz> denaturat sączyłem
<tar-gz> Wyborny! Zaiste wyborny!
<Matan[M]> przaśny
<tar-gz> skowyrny
<anemus> nie dziwne, że cytaty z Sexmisji takie słynne...
<tar-gz> yestowaliście plasma-naplet-daisy ?
<anemus> ja nie testuję napletów, to pytaj Admc`
<Admc`> kiepski żart
<anemus> wiem
<tar-gz> ale jaki życiowy
<anemus> Jakoś nie mogę się przekonać do apletów plasmy
<Wizard> :S
<tar-gz> Admc`: a Ty homo jesteś o.O?
<Wizard> kurczę, to Admc` też jest homoseksualistą?
<Admc`> nie jestem homo, zacznijmy od tego
<Wizard> w sumie mnie to nie interesuje i jestem nawet przeciwny, ale nie wolno go obrażać
<Wilczek> Jak to nie?
<Wilczek> Bi to też homo
<Wilczek> :P
<Admc`> nie
<Wizard> pełna gama
<Admc`> po za tym nie chce mi się z wami o tym gadać
<Admc`> bo postrzegacie mniejszości przez pryzmat ich orientaji
<Admc`> orientacji*
<tar-gz> Admc`: przyznaj  sie pociskałeś jakiegoś faceta?
<Matan[M]> lol
<anemus> jak zmusić dolphina do zamontowania czegoś po ssh?
<Matan[M]> pogonił mu kota
<Admc`> no właśnie
<Admc`> o to mi chodziło
<qermit> Admc`: mam alergię na "orientacja" i "mniejszości" i "parytet"
<qermit> wybacz
<BlessJah> qermit: parytet dla cyklistów!
<Wizard> hmm, ja w sumie też
<Wizard> :D
<tar-gz> To  w końcu to jest pedał czy nie?
 * Matan[M] jest rasistą i seksistą i ma wyjechane
<Wizard> najbardziej mnie rozwala, jak homoseksualiści żądają legalizacji związków
<Wizard> tak jakby zomo za to pałami lało
<tar-gz> Kastracja!
<qermit> tar-gz: a wygląda jak to - http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/01/guitar-hero-pedals-react.jpg ?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3qd9dve> (at www.blogcdn.com)
<Admc`> Wizard: ja niczego nie żądam, to mała grupa się wychyla
<Admc`> tak samo jest z kibicami
<Admc`> i z nastolatkami
<qermit> Admc`: z nastolatkami? gej+pedofil?
<Matan[M]> facet faceta to i ja bym zakazał
<Admc`> qermit: szkoda mi cię
<qermit> ale żeby kibic był gejem to jeszcze nie słyszałem
<Matan[M]> ale jak dwie dziewczyny
<Matan[M]> :]
<qermit> Matan[M]: a widziałeś ładne lesby?
<Admc`> nie rozumiecie albo jaja se robicie
 * qermit nie widział
<Matan[M]> qermit: widział... ale to raczej było experimental niż stable
<Wilczek> xD
<qermit> Matan[M]: ja nie widzialem, a duzo raczej widzialem
<tar-gz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnlCbT5d1C8
<Wizard> hmm, kwestia osobista
<Wizard> nie powinna być poruszana publicznie
<Matan[M]> tak jak religia
<Wizard> a już zwłaszcza na #ubuntu-pl, to nie #socjologia ;)
<Wizard> eh
<Matan[M]> a nie z polski większe państwo kościelne jak z watykanu, niedługo w kościołach zaczną krzyczeć żeby papieża do PL na stałe sprowadzić
<Enlik> ani #gimbusy-muwionce-o-zeczywistosci
<Admc`> to przestańcie robić sobie żarty, mnie tam nie obchodzi co w robicie w domach. Po prostu ktoś się kiedyś mnie o to zapytał, a wy już wielką aferę robicie.
<Wizard> Admc`, masz rację
<Wizard> nie przejmuj się, ze mnie też się kiedyś śmiali, żę linuksa używam :)
<Wilczek> :P
<anemus> Admc`: w sumie przepraszam, że zapoczątkowałem tą głupią dyskusję
<Wilczek> Standard :D
<anemus> nie mieło pić do ciebie ale do literówki tar-gz
<anemus> *miało
<Admc`> Wizard: "linux to gówno!" czy może "przecież na linuxie nie ma gier!"
<Matan[M]> zgroza mode ON
 * Matan[M] odpala strone orange
<Admc`> albo "na linuxie nic nie działa"
<Wilczek> Admc`: Ja mieć tak samo
<Matan[M]> albo "wracaj plebsie na windowsa bo si szlachta linuksem dopierd..."
<Wizard> Matan[M], NIE RUSZAJ, ja tam kiedyś pisałem!
<Dreadlishuwa> NIE RUSZAK
<Dreadlishuwa> samu (c)
<Wizard> cycki.tk
<Wizard> Admc`, u mnie działa
<Wizard> już ponad 10 lat ;)
<Admc`> przypomniam sobie 1999, to był dobry rok
 * Admc` słucha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKF2GjRAUtE
 * anemus uważa że 1996 to był dobry rok 
<Dreadlishuwa> wtedy sie jeszcze zajebista ludność rodziła
<Wizard> rodziła?
<Dreadlishuwa> i tak wszyscy wiemy że u każdego rokurodzenia+1 to już zjeby
<Matan[M]> japierdlę... strona orange jest taka ujowa.... aż dziw bierze że AMG.net nie upadło
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: to ty chyba nie wiesz jakie teraz są aparaty
<anemus> ech wtedy pierwszy raz działałem na systemach like unix
<Enlik> u mnie zawsze coś u nich nie działa, notorycznie - zakładka z zestawieniem rozmów
<Dreadlishuwa> Matan[M]: możliwe
<Dreadlishuwa> wiem tyle co w szkole widze
<Matan[M]> chłopak 10 lat już JP a gimnazjalistka z nikonem od starych to już fotograf profesjonalista
<anemus> Matan[M]: dowiedzieć się coś online via orange to koszmar
<Dreadlishuwa> matko boska
<Matan[M]> anemus: fajne jak te konsultantki dzwonią do mnie z propozycjami :D
<Matan[M]> sobie jajca robię
<tar-gz> a jak  do niech strzelasz z wiatrówki to już jestes morderca
<anemus> Ale by sprawdzić transfer to mozna się pochlastać
<Matan[M]> -mam dla pana propozycję -no wie pani, ja jeszcze nie żonaty ale jak pani będzie cicho i ta druga się nie dowie to jakoś was dwie uciągnę :D
<Wizard> Matan[M], a skąd ty wiesz, że to AMG.net robi?
<Matan[M]>     powered by AMG.net
 * Admc` jest w playu i nawet reklam via sms nie dostaje
<Wizard> pracowałem tam 3,5 roku :/
<Matan[M]> Wizard: w AMG?
<Wizard> tja
<Wizard> przy czym przy orange trochę ponad rok :/
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: wyjdź! przez ciebie nie mogę nawet faktury pobrać
<Wizard> :D
<Matan[M]> tabfail...
<anemus> o orange działa...
<Dreadlishuwa> co to orange?
<Matan[M]> działa nie działa
<Wizard> jak zwykle ;)
<Matan[M]> lecą sobie w...
<Matan[M]> 5 innych się załadowało a orange dalej ledwo ledwo
<Admc`> Matan[M]: przecież wilka nie ma
<anemus> znaczy strona
<Admc`> poszedł się położyć
<Matan[M]> Admc`: tabfail
<anemus> bo jeśli chodzi o umts to u mnie raczej ok
<Matan[M]> a wziąłbym zetafona jakiego
<Matan[M]> i tak mam zawsze w popie ponad 50zł na koncie
<Matan[M]> to co mi szkoda
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mam juz kopie na ovi sync, ale odeszla mi ochota na eksperymenty z MfE
<Matan[M]> internet z dupy...
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> fajnie
<BlessJah> bo moj z kablowki
<anemus> używa ktoś dolphina do dostępu via ssh do zasobów?
<anemus> zawsze mi się wywala po podaniu hasła
<anemus> znaczy wywala, że nie może podłączyć
<anemus> a potem jak łącze z konsoli to serwer szaleje
<jacekowski> w ogole, nalalem diesla do mojego wozu
<anemus> jacekowski...
<jacekowski> i 6.8l i to sporo spalone jak auto stalo albo jak testowalem MAFa i przyspieszalem i hamowalem ostro
<jacekowski> 6.8l/100km
<qrq> Ja wlewam rzepak :D
<jacekowski> bede lal slonecznikowy
 * Matan[M] też
<jacekowski> jak znajde skad tani miec
<anemus> jacekowski: a to diesel czy benzyna? ;P
<jacekowski> diesel
<jacekowski> 2500l mozna legalnie na rok
<jacekowski> bez placenia dodatkowych podatkow
<Matan[M]> opel astra combi 1.7 TD '97 i spalanie mam 6-7l/100km
<Matan[M]> 5l roślinniaka za 10zł
<anemus> w nowych to nie przejdzie
<Matan[M]> no w nowych nie
<jacekowski> w nowych tez sie da tylko mieszac trzeba wiecej diesla
<Matan[M]> ale jak by nie patrzeć pierwszy diesel właśnie na rośillniaku śmigał
<jacekowski> a podobno sie da nawet bez mieszania jak podgrzewasz wstepnie
<Matan[M]> tak samo jak pierwszy benzyniak na etanolu
<qrq> Chyba że nową skodę hybrydę
<anemus> bez mieszania to stare diesle z komorą wstępną łykały
<Cyr4x> siema
<Cyr4x> powiedzcie mi jak zmusić xdg-open do otwierania konkretnego typu linków?
<Cyr4x> mam ten typ dodany w gconf w url-handlers
<Cyr4x> i ustawioną aplikację, która ma go otwierać
<BlessJah> jacekowski: do starego diesla mogles naszczac, pod warunkiem ze wczesniej jakiegos siarczanego jabola wypiles :>
<BlessJah> jacekowski: do nowego lepiej lej prawdziwe paliwo i placz na stacjach
<BlessJah> płać*
<jacekowski> moj to jest taki starszy model
<jacekowski> sam silnik to bodajze 20 letnia konstrukcja
<jacekowski> uaktualniona potem zeby dodac elektronike
<BlessJah> wlasnie ta elektronika moze sie udlawic olejem
<BlessJah> przeplywometry filtry, kiedys sie to robilo inaczej
<jacekowski> nie ma takiego czegos
<BlessJah> a tani olej dostaniesz w smazalniach
<BlessJah> oni musza utylizowac
<jacekowski> BlessJah: filtrowac trzeba
<BlessJah> a ty bedziesz musial przefiltrowac porzadnie
<jacekowski> no wlasnie, filtry i wszystko
<jacekowski> i rownie dobrze moge olej z tesco lac
<jacekowski> a poza tym, ty nawet prawa jazdy nie masz
<BlessJah> skad wiesz?
<jacekowski> bo mowiles kiedys chyba
<jacekowski> a poza tym, ty lat nie masz
<BlessJah> skad wiesz?
<jacekowski> bo mowiles
<BlessJah> a kiedy?
<jacekowski> nie pamietam
<BlessJah> to czemu twierdzisz, ze mowilem?
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> away
<BlessJah> CYA guys
<anemus> kde, strefa czasowa ustawiona, godzina również i się po każdym restarcie rozłazi
<anemus> jak to wyprostować?
<Ashiren24> wyprowadzic sie tam, gdzie pokazuje domyslna strefe
<Wilku> Ashiren24++
<anemus> mam
<anemus> Local time is now:      Wed Aug 17 23:16:53 CEST 2011.
<anemus> Universal Time is now:  Wed Aug 17 21:16:53 UTC 2011.
<anemus> i po restarcie +2h
<anemus> tak jakby zamiast utc przyjmował cest
<anemus> gnome, unity, xfce, lxde zawsze rekonfig tzn pomagał
<anemus> a kde4 nie
<anemus> ech niefajni jesteście, idę na #gentoo-pl, może zanim bana dostanę to ktoś pomoże ;P
<jacekowski> anemus: to wszystko ustawienia
<jacekowski> anemus: ktory czas ma w biosie trzymac
<jacekowski> anemus: i upewnij sie ze zapisuje go spowrotem prawidlowo
<LnxMen> Cześć
<LnxMen> nie wiecie może jak dodać emoty do pidgina?
<DaZ> nie potrzebujesz emot do pidgina
<LnxMen> ale inne
<LnxMen> nie standardowe
<Enlik> DaZ++
<qrq> Czytaliście o tym projekcie NASA związanym z Europą?
<qrq> W sensie księżycem Jowisza
<qrq> Chcą wystrzelić na orbitę Europy sondę która to wystrzeli w powierzchnię Europy sondę
<qrq> I przebije się przez 100 km lodu
<Enlik> ni
<Enlik> ale pomysł na ryb pod lodem Europy ciekawy
<Enlik> *łowienie
<qrq> O wiele ciekawszy niż "lot" człowieka na Marsa
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> lol?
<Dreadlish> nie mam bana?
<Enlik> qrq: bardziej ciekawy wynik badan niz samo wystrzelenie imo
<qrq> Całokształt ciekawy
<Enlik> lot i powiązane będzie się jakoś szczególnie wyróżniał?
<qrq> Nierozumiem
<Enlik> (nawet jeśli nie, jest wiele zagadkowych rzeczy z tym związanych wszakże)
<qrq> Europa to Europa :)
<Enlik> no czy start/lot/lądowanie, przygotowanie do lotu - czy będzie w dużym stopniu inne niż te na Marsa
<Enlik> dotyczące Marsa
<qrq> Tego nie wiem
<qrq> Zapewne nie
<Enlik> przynajmniej nie aż tak z punktu widzenia tych, ktorzy sie tym NIE zajmują (np. my)
<qrq> Dlatego ja nie wypowiadam się o możliwych kwestiach technicznych
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Bo nie mam o tym zielonego pojęcia
<Enlik> ;)
<qrq> Napewno oszacowanie trajektori lotu obiektu wystrzelonego w kosmos to prostych zadań nie należy
<qrq> do
<qrq> A wręcz odwrotnie
<foreste> czesc
<Enlik> jasne
<Enlik> siedem
<Dreadlish> no cześć
<foreste> kto bawil z kiernelem 3.0.xx ?
<Enlik> ja się nie bawiłem, ja używam
<Dreadlish> wszyscy którzy robili upgrade na sidzie albo na reszcie distro
<Dreadlish> ja też używam
<foreste> ja mam sida
<Enlik> przykro mi
<Enlik> :P
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> ale dziwne - za archa robią najazd a za debiana i reszte nie ;d
<foreste> ale upgrade robie raz w miesiacu
<Dreadlish> ja robie raz na tydzień bo przez miesiąc za dużo się nazbiera
<Enlik> Dreadlish: was?
<Dreadlish> i jak na gentoo to skompiluje
<foreste> jak mam pozostaly transfer
<foreste> na playu
 * Dreadlish sie cieszy że ma neta a nie proteze
<foreste> Dreadlish:  :M
<foreste> nie zalamuj mnie
<Dreadlish> wiem
<Dreadlish> nie twoja wina
<foreste> bo niemam  mozliwosci miec neta
<foreste> z kabelka
<Dreadlish> s/niemam/nie mam/
<foreste> a do slupa mam ok 150m
<Dreadlish> no to robisz hryje w tepsie i modlisz sie żeby to coś dało
<foreste> ale sasiad nie pozwala kabla przez podworko daC
<Dreadlish> nawiedzony jakiś?
<qrq> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Horizons
<foreste> wiesz jakie jaja siasiadami mam ?
<foreste> sprawy tocza sie nawet w nsa
<foreste> tak nam dowalaja
<qrq> w 2015 ma dotrzeć do Plutona
<Dreadlish> foreste: to ty znajdź jakąś podpierdółke na nich
<qrq> Szybko coś
<foreste> Dreadlish:  nimy to moi dziadkowie mieli problem
<foreste> saduja z nami w sumie ze 40 lat
<foreste> a z moimi rodzicami ok 20
<Dreadlish> to ja szczerze współczuje
<foreste> moj tato ma zawodowke elektryk
<Dreadlish> ja z jednej strony mam babke 90lat, z drugiej strony "świętą rodzinkę", naprzeciw fajnego gościa, na ukos wujka, dalej jakiś gość z yamahą
<Dreadlish> i tak tam
<foreste> a mosi znac prawo karne administracyjne budowlane cywilne etc
<Dreadlish> w skrócie - musi znać prawo
<foreste> jedynie siasiadow dobrych obok mamy ktorzy odzielaja od zlych
<foreste> a przy drugiej strony mamy plot z drugimi siasiadami co nam dowalaja
<foreste> przy jednej stronie mamy plot ze 2 metry betonowy bez szczelin
<foreste> bo tak nam  dokuczali
<foreste> dodatku trza walczyc nadzorem budowlanym
<foreste> bo podejmuja bledne deczyzje
<foreste> naruszenie skarzacym prawa budowlanego
<foreste> Dreadlish: ` slodko to ja niemam  ;]
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ja mam cicho
<Dreadlish> jeszcze sflashuje 2 iphony i będę miał 100zł
<foreste> jeszcze siasiedzi obrazaja mnie od kalek etc
<Dreadlish> moja babka by im raz polazła z siekierą
<Dreadlish> to albo by nie zyli
<Dreadlish> albo by sie wyprowadzili
<foreste> to jeszcze katechetka to mowi ktora 1 rzedzie siedzi w kosciele
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> :)
<Dreadlish> ja też
<blachovski_> witam
<szymon_g> witaj imka
<szymon_g> kurde :/
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-17
<foreste> co wydajniejsze compiz czy kwin ?
<anemus> kwin
<anemus> ale przy normalnych ustawieniach, jak obciążysz bardziej kartę
<anemus> to na prowadzenie wysówa się compiz
<DaZ> wysuwa
<lisu> powitac
<m477> powitac
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<lisu> kurde, ubuntu one dla windows jest ciągle "comming soon" ;/ jakies wiesci macie kiedy planują wystawić do pobrania?
<lisu> niby beta jest, przetestujemy.
<Wizard> przetestował ;)
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu> jeloł
<Quintasan> Dobry
<lisu> http://www.google.pl/logos/2011/pierre_de_fermat-2011-hp.jpg
<lisu> zboczenie linuksowe - > debian + kawałek logo ubuntu
<Dreadlish> no
 * Matan[M] ma ostrą chcicę na BattleField'a 3
<moozg> Matan[M]: W pełni cię rozumiem, aczkolwiek nie będę miał czasu popykać :)
<Matan[M]> moozg: do alfy się dostałeś?
<moozg> niee, jak się pojawi dopiero, wtedy już wiem że nie będę miał czasu
<moozg> a alfą nie chcę sobie robić apetytu więc nawet bym nie próbował jak bym miał
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wilczek> 11:03 -!- Irssi: 1 new messages in awaylog:
<Wilczek> 21:48 #ubuntu-pl: < Matan[M]> Wilczek: wyjdź! przez ciebie nie mogę nawet faktury pobrać
<Wilczek> Ale, że o co chodzi :D ?
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: a przeczytaj linijkę/2 niżej
<Wilczek> Aha, standard
<Wilczek> ;)
<jacekowski> http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/cryptanalysis/aes.aspx
<jacekowski> jeszcze kilka lat i AES padnie calkiem
<jacekowski> bo atak ktory opisuja jest kilka tysiecy razy szybszy niz bruteforce
<jacekowski> co nie zmienia faktu ze i tak jeszcze za powolny
<eddd> jacekowski: ....
<Matan[M]> wowowo FireFox 6.0
<Wilczek> Matan[M]: Windowsiarz jesteś, że się z numerków cieszysz?
<Wilczek> Teraz to by była wersja bodajże 4.4 i nikt by na to nie zwrócił uwagi...
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: nie, ani nie windowsiarz ani ni z numerków się nie cieszę
<Matan[M]> cieszę się że bugi poprawili 2 co mnie kurw...
<AaaA> znow nowy FF?:)
<qrq> FF = Final Fantasy? :D
<qrq> Firefox?
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: znudzi im sie
 * BlessJah ma nadzieje ze opera nigdy nie wezme udzialu w wyscigu o numerek
<firemark> weźmie
<firemark> co google daje, to kazdy bierze do buzi
<jacekowski> BlessJah: opera ostatnio z numerkami w sumie zwolnila
<jacekowski> BlessJah: 11 juz chyba z 2 rok jest
<jacekowski> tylko bylo 11.00 11.3 i teraz 11.50
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to znaczy ze 12 bedzie mialo cos rewolucyjnego
<jacekowski> 9 mialo acid2 pelny
<jacekowski> 10 acid3
<jacekowski> 11 dodatki
<BlessJah> whats next?
<jacekowski> pewnie JS jeszcze bardziej przyspiesza
<jacekowski> bo chrome teraz poprawili i jest na rowni z opera
<BlessJah> no wszystko bedzie szybsze
<BlessJah> ale musi byc jakis krok milowy
<qrq> Opera?
<BlessJah> tak
<qrq> Przecież Opera strasznie pożera na Linuxie
<qrq> Emulacja a nie optymalizacja :0
<qrq> :)
<BlessJah> nie bardziej niz reszta
<qrq> Nie? :D
<qrq> Na Windowsie jest ok
<qrq> Ale na ubuntu strasznie zamula
<jacekowski> na linuxie kazda przegladarka jest wolniejsza
<jacekowski> nawet firefox sie odpala dluzej na linuxie
<BlessJah> na ubuntu wszystko zamula
<jacekowski> i dziala wolniej
<qrq> Tak
<jacekowski> w maemo to ladnie rozwiazali, browserd
<jacekowski> siedzi sobie demon i czeka
<jacekowski> a potem sie odpala tylko frontend
<qrq> Ale Opera ZNACZNIE wolniej :)
<jacekowski> zreszta konqueror mial to jeszcze dluzej
<jacekowski> siedzi sobie konqueror ukryty niewidoczny
<jacekowski> klikasz guzik i sie pokazuje
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<Wilczek> AaaA: Jak już chcesz używać skrótu, to prawidłowy skrót od Firefox to Fx. Nie FF, nie FX, ani nic innego...
<jacekowski> Wilczek: a gowno prawda
<Wilczek> jacekowski: O.o
<jacekowski> Wilczek: to ze tfurcy sobie tak wymyslili nie oznacza ze tak bedzie
<firemark> Fx to skrót czegoś innego raczej
<PoKrAk> FF = FireFox
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jesli nokia maemo/meego porzuci na rzecz windowsa, to bedzie porazka
<firemark> tyllko hm, Firefox to nie fire-fox tylko firefox
<Wilczek> Fx = *F*irefo*x*
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a bo ja wiem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: maemo bylo uz kilka lat
<jacekowski> w N8x0
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: łognisty lisu
<firemark> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Panda
<jacekowski> i jakos nie zdobylo duzo userow
<AaaA> Wilczek: dla mnie moze byc nawet red panda;)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a n8x0 nie byly, w porownaniu do symbianow, drogie?
<firemark> to jest firefox ;p
 * Matan[M] by N9 kupił ale już traci zaufanie do Nokii
<jacekowski> BlessJah: troche drozsze
<qrq> Kiepskie procesory dzwięku Nokie posiadają :D
<jacekowski> N900 tez duzo userow nie mial
<jacekowski> qrq: ekhm
<jacekowski> qrq: kodek w nokiach jest taki sam jak praktycznie w kazdym innym telefonie
<jacekowski> w roznych wersjach ale to jest ostatecznie to samo
<jacekowski> wolfson w jednej z milionie roznych wersji
<qrq> Na gsmarena są niezłe komplekoswe testy dzwięku
<qrq> kompleksowe :)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i na maemo kiepsko jednak z softem bylo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: symbiana dostaniesz za 300PLN pewnie
<BlessJah> a jak jest z s60?
<jacekowski> znacznie lepiej
<jacekowski> maemo nigdy sie nie wybilo tak jak inne platformy
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: S60v3 jest już zamkniętą gałęzią
<Matan[M]> V5 jeszcze niby się gdzies pojawia
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: erm, g prawda
<jacekowski> wiec szczerze mowiac, z biznesowego punktu nie dziwie im sie ze ubijaja platforme
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: jaki ostatni model widziałeś z v3
<jacekowski> ale z drugiej strony, teraz do meego mieli intela i troche lepsze szanse
<BlessJah> v5 jest porzucany, bo jest ^3 i anna
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: E5
<jacekowski> tylko ile to by im pomoglo
<jacekowski> BlessJah: e5 to stary telefon
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: co ty panie pierdlisz, jeszcze v5 pachają w te tanie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ile ma? rok?
<qrq> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n8-review-523p5.php
<jacekowski> ponad
<Matan[M]> ^3 dopiero teraz zaczynają w tanie pchać
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: jest s^3 i anna
<qrq> W sumie z tego co tu piszą to jest tak samo jak w iphonie 4G :D
<Matan[M]> 500 to pierwszy z serii tanich ^3
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: co mi po Anna jak zaraz Bella będzie
<BlessJah> nie interesowalem sie dokladnie, moze masz racje
<jacekowski> wiec niestety, dla nokii ciagniecie symbiana i wp7 jest najlepsza opcja biznesowo
<BlessJah> ale v3 jeszcze nie zdechlo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czemu nie meego?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: już v3 nigdzie nie pchają ci mówię
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo nie ma aplikacji, uzytkownikow, niczego
<Matan[M]> jak już to s40/s50 w serii Touch & Tape
<jacekowski> BlessJah: N900 i N8x0 sie nie sprzedawaly za dobrze
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: widział N950? ja bym bardziej wolał jak N9
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i nie bylo komercyjnych aplikacji praktycznie nic
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak sie symbian zaczal, tez nie bylo
<jacekowski> tak
<BlessJah> meego to debian
<BlessJah> maemo*
<jacekowski> to nie jest debian
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak z meego
<jacekowski> to ma apta
<jacekowski> i tyle
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na bazie
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> uzywa apta i dpkg
<jacekowski> i tyle wspolnego z debianem ma
<firemark> qrq: w każdej dystrybucji opera jest zwolniona
<firemark> qrq: też nie wiem do cholery czemu
<Matan[M]> maemo miał .deb meego ma .rpm
<jacekowski> meego jeszcze nie ma
<jacekowski> nie bedzie zadnego telefonu z meego
<jacekowski> przynajmniej na razie planow nie ma
<qrq> firemark Wogóle kod Opery jest otwarty na Linuxie?
<jacekowski> qrq: nie
<firemark> qrq: rofl nie
<qrq> No to jest emulacja
<firemark> o_o?
<jacekowski> qrq: jaka emulacja?
<jacekowski> qrq: co ty pier****?
<firemark> jaka emulacja?
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: co ty panie pyrdlisz
<qrq> No normalna :)
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: nie ma w planach zadnego telefonu z meego
<jacekowski> qrq: to jest natywna binarka
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: N950 developerom rozdają jak resztki z magazynu a N9 już zapowiedziana jest i ma być zaprezentowana pod koniec roku
<firemark> "51-letni Craig Smallwood, który spędził w latach 2004-2009 więcej niż 20 tysięcy godzin grając w tę grę, twierdzi, że na chwilę obecną nie jest on w stanie normalnie funkcjonować w społeczeństwie. Nie jest w stanie wykąpać się, ubrać ani w cywilizowany sposób komunikować z innymi ludźmi."
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: N9 i N950 to harmattan
<qrq> Tak jak Picasa :P
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: maemo 6
<BlessJah> qrq: tak, opera ma wbudowane wine, dlatego jest taka wolna
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: cha cię poyebauo, MeeGo 1.2
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: ma cale API meego ale to dalej maemo
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: kurwa, wiem co mowie
<Matan[M]> czekaj czekaj, ja zaraz zajrzę
<qrq> BlessJah Mnie już by nic nie zdziwiło :)
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: a no... niby prawda co mówisz
<Vorbis^> N9 bedzie niedostępne w usa
<Matan[M]> czyli w takowym razie to co LG krzyczał to od 1.3 zaczną wypuszczać te maszynki czyli po grudniu
<Matan[M]> Vorbis^: się dziwisz, jak tam WP7 chcą pakować
<jacekowski> ide pracowac
<Vorbis^> a jakiś inny producent oprócz nokii przymierzał sie do meego?
<Matan[M]> Vorbis^: LG o ile mi wiadomo
<Matan[M]> Samsung niby coś też się upominał
<Matan[M]> no ale jak jest wsparcie Intela i AMD to powinien być niedługo wysyp
<qrq> Z tym kodem to prawda :D
<Matan[M]> od 1.2 albo 1.3 o ile mi pamięć podpowiada to mają już zacząć wydawać smartphoney i tablety
<Matan[M]> netbooki już zaczynają wypuszczać (ASUS, Acer, Samsung)
<szymon_g> witam
<qrq> Nowy firefox?
<szymon_g> :)?
<qrq> Co oni tak szaleją z tymi numerami
<szymon_g> ah, no, premiere bedzie mial za pare dni
<szymon_g> ale juz jest do sciagniecia. calkiem fajnie dziala btw
<szymon_g> thunderbird nowy tez juz jest
<qrq> Jest w reopzytoriach?
<qrq> repozytoriach
<szymon_g> nie wiem. nie mam ubuntu
<qrq> Jest :D
<szymon_g> w oficjalnych repach?
<qrq> Tak
<szymon_g> to fajnie :)
<qrq> Widzę że już testują 7-mkę
<qrq> -_-
<qrq> A pod koniec roku premiera 8-mki
<Vorbis^> a stabilnego 64 bit na windows nie ma dalej pewnie
<szymon_g> nie ma- bo i po co?
<qrq> Nierozumiem czemu tak zmieniają numery
<szymon_g> qrq, chca "dogonic" chrome
<qrq> Pytałem poważnie :)
<szymon_g> (tak jak, oidp, slackware kiedys chcial 'dogonic' RH)
<szymon_g> oj, ja tez odpowiedzialem powaznie (ok, w miare ;))
<qrq> A jak niby oni to oficjalnie tłumaczą?
<szymon_g> latwiej im wprowadzac jakies zmiany zapewne- przy szybszym modelu rozwoju
<szymon_g> wiesz- zmiany ktorych nie za bardzo wypada wwalic w jakies podwersje etc (tak sadze)
<qrq> Śmieszne to trochę
<qrq> To tak jakby Ubuntu wydawał release co miesiąc :)
<qrq> W sensie Cannonical
<qrq> Canonical :)
<Vorbis^> szymon_g, a używasz 32 czy 64 bitowej wersji przeglądarki na swojej fedorze?
<szymon_g> no, wydaje co 6 roku. nie wazne- gotowa czy nie :/
<szymon_g> Vorbis^, 64 bitowa, sciagniety tarrball od mozilli
<Vorbis^> a po co?
<szymon_g> dzisiaj sie pomecze, by to jakos bardziej normalnie wwalic do systemu
<szymon_g> ? nie mam 6 w repie
<Vorbis^> ale po co 64 bit a nie 32
<szymon_g> *repach
<szymon_g> coz- nie bede sobie javy i flesha 32 bitowego instalowal dodatkowo
<szymon_g> a tak- mam jedna wersje zainstalowana
<qrq> Tak wogóle to nowy kernel wprowadza jakieś rewolucyjne zmiany? :D
<szymon_g> nowy w sensie 3.0 czy nadchodzacy 3.1?
<qrq> 3.0
<szymon_g> zadnych szczegolnych
<szymon_g> w sensie: rewolucyjnych
<qrq> Żadnej mega optymalizacji?
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Dobra
<qrq> Nie było pytania :D
<qrq> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.0
<BlessJah> qrq: 3.0 wyszlo bo bardzo dlugo nikt nic rewolucyjnego nie wymyslil a numerki wydaly sie linusowi za duze
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Ilu wogóle developerów pracuje nad jądrem?
<BlessJah> qrq: google
<qrq> Arrr
<BlessJah> sa statystyki na deva, firme, ilosc commitow, linii kodu, wszystko jest
<BlessJah> nie wiem gdzie, a nie chce mi sie szukac
<arek77> Blowjah, ale kolega chce postrzymać rozmowe
<arek77> kogo obchodzi jądro linuxa :D
<szymon_g> zegnam
<Matan[M]> na forum sie włamujom
<Matan[M]> krakery jebane
<Matan[M]> i teraz weź w 20 serwisach hasła pozmieniaj :|
<AaaA> Matan[M]: kto Ci kazał mieć takie samo haslo?;)
<Vorbis^> Matan[M], jak ty dbasz o bezpieczeństwo!
<Matan[M]> AaaA: za to jest teraz motywacja do zastosowania mojego 25 znakowego hasła :D
<Matan[M]> przez tydzień się go uczyłem na pamięć ale nie ma bata :)
<AaaA> Matan[M]: są mnemotechniczne metody ulatwiajace zapamietanie wielu hasel;) spróbuj z najczesciej uzywanymi, na reszte jakis sejf
<Matan[M]> AaaA: oj tam oj tam, byle mi mniejszej klawiatury nie dali to napiszę hasło z zamkniętymi oczami :P
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<Matan[M]> 25 znaków a gugiel twierdzi że hasło jest łatwe :|
<Biszkopcik> moze dales proste slowa ;P
<Vorbis^> to dodaj cyferki i pare wykrzykników
<Matan[M]> dałem inne
<Matan[M]> no ale czy bpt69jvc88mcycyvpfjv2brmg to łatwe hasło?
<jacekowski> tak
<Matan[M]> :|
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: http://xkcd.com/936/
<BlessJah> juz tak
<Matan[M]> może...
<Biszkopcik> 256 znakow wez
<firemark> Matan[M]: ja doszedłem do wnoisku, że zamiast haseł wpisywać zdania
<firemark> Matan[M]: powiedzy ze jablko12!
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<Biszkopcik> to jest zdanie?
<grek> cze
<grek> wie ktos cos na ten temat
<grek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=149775
<firemark> to z bruteforce będzie ok 70^9
<firemark> kombinacji
<gjm> sToLzPoWyLaMyWaNyMiNoGaMi69
<firemark> a zdanie 'marcinjestnajgorszymprogramistanaswieciE'
<julek> czesc
<firemark> to bedzie 50^40 kombinacji
<firemark> ciut więcej.
<Gethiox> mogę powywalać np "initrd.img-2.6.32-33-generic" z /boot ?
<gjm> tak, najlepiej wszystkie
<gjm> :>
<Gethiox> no ok
<gjm> Gethiox: żartowałem
<gjm> lol
<Gethiox> aha :D
<Gethiox> bo przy aktualizacji woła o miejsce
<gjm> wywal te których nie używasz
<Gethiox> czyli jedno najnowsze zostawić?
<gjm> albo najlepiej (dla ciebie) zainstaluj Ubuntu Tweak i weź "Sprzątanie Systemu" czy jakoś tak
<gjm> wyczyść stare jądra
<gjm> cache apt'a
<gjm> i co tam się da
<Gethiox> ok, słyszałem o tym ubuntu tweak i jakoś nie było potrzebne, ale teraz jak polecasz to wypróbuję, dzięki :)
<gjm> nie to że polecam, ale wnioskuję że jesteś początkujący
<gjm> można niby to zrobić ręcznie, ale po co?
<grek> ubuntu tweak jest bardzo fajny
<grek> troche opcji jeszcze brakuje ale i tak jest ok
<grek> a co z moim problemem jest jakies rozwiazanie http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=149775
<BlessJah> juz tak
<eddd> grek: moze system kontroli wersji co?
<eddd> najlepiej rozproszony.
<eddd> mercurial, git.
<grek> kontroli wersji ?
<grek> ja mowie o problemie z prawami
<grek> ktos zaklada plik
<grek> w publicznym miejscu
<grek> dostaje 755
<grek> i dupa
<grek> inna osoba nie moze nic zrobic z tym plikiem
<grek> przez to w kolo walczenie o te prawa
<grek> chodzi o pliki zakladane z ssh i sftp
<grek> o spowodowanie zeby mialy prawa jak user ma w /etc/profile
<grek> a nie 755 jak ssh sobie woli
<eddd> ssh ma umask w konfigu
<grek> a mozesz mi wskazac gdzie to jest
<grek> w /etc/init.d/ssh
<grek> mam
<BlessJah> grek: czemu nie uzyjesz gita?
<BlessJah> zostal stworzony wlasnie po to
<grek> umask 002
<grek> jak gita
<grek> git to jest do wersjonowania chyba
<grek> a ja mam magazyn danych glownie fotki
<grek> w  /etc/init.d/ssh mam umask 002  nie wiem jaki ma byc zeby bylo 775 podobno taki ale to nie dziala
<grek> pliki tworza sie 755
<BlessJah> grek: mozesz fotku w tym trzymac
<grek> ale to robi kopie wersji ?
<BlessJah> tak
<grek> jak tak to nie moge bo tego jest bardzo duzo 1,3 TB
<grek> i wiekszosc zmian to kasowanie , dodawanie, przenoszenie do katalogow
<grek> nie chodzi o edycje pojedynczego
<grek> sam dostep przez ssh sftp jest wygodny tylko te popieprzone prawa
<grek> juz zastanawiam sie czy nie zrobic partycji fat32, zamontowac ja jako 777 i ona nie uzywa praw nadanych z tego co pamietam ale to chyba najglupsze rozwiazanie
<grek> ale obecne prawa prawie uniemozliwiaja kozystanie z danych
<grek> ciagle problemy z prawami - tzn zawsze ten sam - maile zmiena prawa w tym katalogu a to tym
<grek> i tak w kolo
<grek> chyba zeby kazdy logowal sie jako jeden user ale to tez kompletny bezsens chyba tak widze kto co robil itd
 * Matan[M] odkąd w kontaktach otagował wszystkich imionami i nazwiskami nie wie z kim rozmawia :| (trzeba będzie Avatary ze zdjęciami twarzy pododawać)
<grek> wydaje mi sie to wrecz nieprawdopodobne ze sa takie problemy
<grek> z podstawowa funcjonalnoscia serwera plikow, no chyba ze ja cos zle rozumiem ale co ?
<Biszkopcik> Matan[M]: Imie (Nick) Nazwisko
<Matan[M]> Biszkopcik: nie chce mi się dodawać trzeciej kolumny dla tylu kontaktów ;)
<Biszkopcik> cierp
<Matan[M]> no nic, najwyżej się pomylę i zacznę pisać sprośne smsy zamiast do dziewczyny to do siostry ciotecznej :|
<Biszkopcik> tu chodzi o komorke?
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<Matan[M]> Biszkopcik: tak ;)
<Biszkopcik> ja myslalem ze o xmpp lub podobne cus
<Matan[M]> Biszkopcik: w XMPP/GG/EMAIL też wszystkich otagowałem imię_nazwisko[user@host] to jeszcze czasem załapię do kogo piszę, ale zdjęcia to by się mi przydały
<Matan[M]> bo ja za bambusa nie mogę zapamiętać imion i nazwisk
<firemark> może spróbuj z lewą?
<firemark> qrwa
 * Matan[M] do teraz tak na prawdę nie wie z kim chodzi/ł do szkoły
<firemark> niescrollowany
<firemark> przepraszam ;p
<AaaA> zagali mnie w fabryce i mi się wątek urwał
<AaaA> Matan[M]: z tymi haslami to nie jest takie trudne;)
<Wizard> привет
<Matan[M]> Wizard: бpЫ
<Wizard> Matan[M], czemu piszesz sprośne smsy do siostry?
<Matan[M]> Wizard: do dziewczyny l)
<Matan[M]> jednakże odkąd otagowałem wszystkie kontakty pod imię i nazwisko nie za bardzo wiem z kim piszę/rozmawiam
<Wizard> twoja dziewczyna nazywa się tak samo, jak twoja siostra?
<Wizard> ja od zawsze wpisuję pod imieniem i nazwiskiem, jak inaczej mam wpisywać?
<PoKrAk> czym sie odpalało menu gnome
<PoKrAk> wcielo mi paski
<PoKrAk> :/
<Matan[M]> Wizard: siostra CIOTECZNA, ale i tak lipa deczko, imiona takie same nazwisko na pierwszy rzut oka podobnie wyglądające
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> co za różnica, siostra jest siostra
<Wizard> najpierw się jej nie lubi, potem jak się dorasta i jej koleżankom rosną cycki, to się ją zaczyna lubić
<Wizard> ;P
<Matan[M]> Wizard: dla mnie wszystko poniżej statusu kuzynka (włącznie) ma status nietykalności ;)
<Wizard> hmm, w sumie, rodzina powinna się wspierać
<Wizard> a nie pisać sobie sprośne smsy :D
<Matan[M]> Wizard: ale co to za rodzina jak brat siostry nie wydyma ;D
<Wizard> wiesz co, pogadamy innym razem
<Matan[M]> Wizard: taki czarny humor a ty już się bulwersujesz ;)
<Wizard> nie bulwersuję się
<PoKrAk> jak przywrócic pasek gnome ??
<Foxik> siema
<dejwit> cześć
<Wizard> PoKrAk, wywalił się, czy usunąłeś ostatni panel?
<Wizard> cześć dejwit
<PoKrAk> nic nie usowałem poprostu znikł
<dejwit> kto mi pomoże: chcę aby po wpisaniu np. "program" uruchomił się pewien skrypt znajdujący się np. "~/program.sh"
<PoKrAk> umiesc go w /bin  lub /sbin
<PoKrAk> i po krzyku
<Wizard> albo zrób alias
<Foxik> dzisiaj sobie siedze spokojnie przed kompem i nagle, czarny ekran smierci i napisem : Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (NULL) o co w tym biega?
<PoKrAk> albo ln-s linkujesz dowolna nazwe w /bin lub  /sbin
<dejwit> przenoszenie raczej nie wchodzi w grę, bo chcę też większe programy w taki sposób odpalać
<dejwit> ok, spróbuję :)
<PoKrAk> ln -s
<Wizard> Foxik, polega to na tym, że kernel chciał odwołać się do pola w strukturze, której wskaźnik był NULL
<Wizard> dejwit, jak większe programy?
<Wizard> aliasy zazwyczaj nie działają w gui
<PoKrAk> Wizard: to jak m ozna odzyskam menu ?
<Wizard> ps ax | grep gnome-panel co wypluwa?
<PoKrAk> PoKrAk: ze jest
<Wizard> no to słabo :D
<Wizard> to nie wiem
<Wizard> ściągnij go z KILL
<dejwit> powiedzmy, że mam Matlaba (ok 6Gb), który jest odpalany skryptem, w którym więkość pakietów jest przez "./katalog/plik.rozsz"
<dejwit> Wizard, przepraszam za nie zwracanie się do Ciebie bezpośrednio
<Wizard> proszę
<Wizard> nie wiem co w tym za problem widzisz
<Wizard> :>
<PoKrAk> oo killem go pomogło
<PoKrAk> :D
<dejwit> hm, teoretyczny widzę
<dejwit> ale w końcu... zwróciłem się z pytaniem, więc nie wiem
<dejwit> spróbuję więc przenieść sam skrypt odpalający ;-)
<Wizard> dejwit, ja mam taką propozycję, zrób sobie w /usr/local/bin skrypt, który robi:
<Wizard> cd /katalog/gdzie/masz/tego/matlaba
<Wizard> exec ./matlab.sh
<Wizard> i po problemie
<Foxik> wracając do mojego pytania to jak włączam KDE to to sie pokazuje mi sie ten czarny ekran, dodatkowo komp głośno chodzi i nie da sie gier uruchomić ma to ze soba jakiś związek?
<PoKrAk> tak komp moze byc dead
<Wizard> zapewne sterowniki do karty graficznej instalowane z palca przy małym pojęciu
<Wizard> bądź tak, jak PoKrAk napisał
<Wizard> a to, że jest głośny komp, to akurat może być wina brudu
<Foxik> kurde
<PoKrAk> rozebrac wyczyscic kondensatory obejrzec
<PoKrAk> zlozyc sprawdzic
<PoKrAk> diagnostyke zapuscic
<Wizard> PoKrAk, ja bym raczej odinstalował te sterowniki :D
<anemus> memtesta przedewszystkim
<Wizard> jakiego memtesta?
<Foxik> czeka mnie robota
<Wizard> nullpointer mu wylatuje na kde
<anemus> ale Wizard ma chyba rację
<Wizard> kde odpala jakieś syfy w stylu xcomposite
<Foxik> chyba nie
<PoKrAk> przedewszystkim odinstalowac kde :D
<Foxik> serio?
<Wizard> PoKrAk, żółta kartka
<PoKrAk> bawił sie ktos moze z jupstream proxy
<LukaszST> czesc
<PoKrAk> upstream
<Foxik> czesc
<Wizard> cześć LukaszST
<Wizard> PoKrAk, jeszcze raz komuś bedziesz tak "pomagał", to wylatujesz :>
<Wizard> Foxik, tak na serio, to instalowałeś jakieś sterowniki do grafiki ręcznie, czy nie?
<Foxik> nier
<Foxik> na tym systemie nie
<Wizard> hmm, menedżerem sterowników cudzych?
<anemus> jaka grafika?
<Foxik> nie instalowałem żadnych sterowników, menadżeram też nie
<Foxik> anemus, Radeon x1050
<Wizard> Foxik, daj glxinfo | grep -i dri
<Foxik> nic nie wyskakuje
<dejwit> Wizard: mam zabezpieczony /usr/local/bin (możliwy do modyfikacji przez su), przez co jak wrzucę i zmodyfikuję przez su to później muszę skrypt też odpalić przez su
<Wizard> Foxik, daj glxinfo | grep -i render
<Wizard> dejwit, że co?
<Foxik> direct rendering: Yes
<Foxik> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV370
<Foxik>     GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,
<Foxik> prosze
<Wizard> gallium
<Wizard> uchowajcie bogowie
<dejwit> Wizard, modyfikować /usr/local/bin może tylko root (super user)
<anemus> hehehe
<Wizard> dejwit, no i?
<dejwit> Wizard, nie mogę tam wrzucić pliku/skryptu bez sudo. A jak wrzucę z sudo, to potem mogę odpalać skrypt tylko przez "sudo skrypt"
<Wizard> dejwit, ogarnij się
<dejwit> bash: /usr/local/bin/skrypt: Brak dostępu
<Wizard> chmod +x
<Wizard> :S
<dejwit> :o
<Wizard> jak nie jest wykonywalny, to jak ma się wykonać?
<Wizard> słyszał o czymś takim? że program musi być wykonywalny, żeby się wykonywał?
<dejwit> soo truee
<dejwit> hm, wydawało mi się, że zmieniłem prawa
<dejwit> i całkowicie o tym zapomniałem
<Foxik> omg
<dejwit> dziękuję ^^
<Wizard> proszę
<Wizard> :P
<Foxik> a wracajac do mnie
<Foxik> ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: opanuj sie
<Wizard> jestem opanowany, BlessJah
<BlessJah> Wizard: właśie widzę, jak noba traktujesz
<Wizard> tak jak wczoraj mówiłem, moja mama jest nauczycielką. I od niej zaczerpnąłem pewną ideę
<Wizard> nic tak nie mobilizuje, jak opieprz
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> przynajmniej nie nazywam go "nobem"
<Biszkopcik> przez jedno 'o'
<Foxik> hej Wizard, co z mym problemem?
<Wizard> Foxik, no nie wiem, nie wlepiłeś żadnego logu, nic, zero informacji
<Wizard> wbrew temu, co mój nik mógłby sugerować, nie wyczaruję ci rozwiązania
<Wizard> BlessJah za to potrafi
<Wizard> a ja idę zrobić sobie jakąś namiastkę obiadu
<Foxik> ej ludzie
<Foxik> wstawie teraz dłuższy tekst
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:25:59	mati-desktop	kernel	[  394.480990] CPU0: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 104)
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:25:59	mati-desktop	kernel	[  394.481013] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:26:00	mati-desktop	kernel	[  395.153024] CPU0: Core temperature/speed normal
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:29:24	mati-desktop	kernel	[  599.988081] [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:31:00	mati-desktop	kernel	[  695.739610] CPU0: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 241)
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:31:00	mati-desktop	kernel	[  695.922870] CPU0: Core temperature/speed normal
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:31:54	mati-desktop	kernel	[  749.988067] [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:36:12	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 1007.408489] CPU0: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 279)
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:36:13	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 1008.273325] CPU0: Core temperature/speed normal
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:39:25	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 1200.000039] [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<BlessJah> Foxik: za to nalezy sie kop
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:43:37	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 1452.395392] CPU0: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 290)
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:43:37	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 1452.489780] CPU0: Core temperature/speed normal
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:45:39	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 1574.988067] [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<czesmir> hahhahaha
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:53:33	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 2048.051886] CPU0: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 292)
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:53:33	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 2048.087057] CPU0: Core temperature/speed normal
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 16:56:55	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 2250.000046] [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 17:00:20	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 2455.509596] CPU0: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 296)
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 17:00:20	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 2455.682548] CPU0: Core temperature/speed normal
<Foxik> 17/08/2011 17:03:09	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 2624.988038] [Hardware Error]: Machine
<Foxik> bardzo czesto pojawia się tu CPU i temperature, czy to znaczy ze procesor sie grzeje
<BlessJah> Foxik: ingnore, a radze szykowac sie na kopa
<Foxik> co?
<BlessJah> ignore obejmuje tez kicka?
<BlessJah> czy tylko party/joiny?
<Wizard> ło kurwa
<BlessJah> Wizard: obudziłeś się?
<BlessJah> Wizard: refleks qermita...
<Wizard> wybacz BlessJah, jadłem, nie widziałem
<BlessJah> Wizard--
<BlessJah> op ma świecić przykładem, a nie robić szopki z kickowaniem saego siebie
<Wizard> wypsło mi się ;P
<Wizard> poza tym coś ci się pomyliło
<Wizard> op ma pilnować porządku
<BlessJah> i świecić przykładem
<Wizard> śwecenie przykładem jest dla prymusów (a potem ich spuszczają w ubikacji na przerwie)
<BlessJah> przykład czy prymusa?
<BlessJah> prymus to male zwierzątko futerkowe?
<Wizard> mniam, mięsko oddzielone mechanicznie z kurcząt
<Wizard> palce lizać
<firemark> Wizard: selfowned z kickiem za słownictwo
<BlessJah> *pasztet z puszki
<BlessJah> Wizard: poldrop czy jak toto żółto-niebieskie sie teraz nazywa?
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie wiem, carrefour :>
<BlessJah> Wizard: moze lepiej rzeczywiscie nie wiedziec?
<Wizard> spoko, mi nie przeszkadza
<Wizard> przynajmniej wiem, co jem
<kklimonda> ma ktoś pomysł na krzesło do biurka za 700-900zł?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: a co, dostales dofinansowanie z unii i nie masz jak wydac?
<Quintasan> w Dżysku jest President za 500zl
<Quintasan> calkiem wygodne
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie, muszę kupiś sobie biurko i fotel by nie zabić sobie pleców
<kklimonda> w ikei widziałem bardzo fajne za 700zł dzisiaj
<Quintasan> Tylko czy wygodne :P
<kklimonda> no tyle ile posiedziałem, i z opinii jakie czytam, to wygodne
<kklimonda> http://powerprice.pl/produkt,19310/president-fotel-gabinetowy taki president?
<kklimonda> to z ikei jest takie: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00103102
<kklimonda> fajnie tyłek na nim siedzi, i głowę można oprzeć
<julek> czesc
<kklimonda> hej
<kklimonda> ho
<AaaA> ten ikei chyba lepszy
<AaaA> nie zaparzysz sobie d
<AaaA> :)
<kklimonda> aa, ten president to w ogóle [tfu] "ekoskóra"
<kklimonda> to nie ma bata
<kklimonda> bo faktycznie bym sobie i tyłek, i plecy odparzył ;)
<anemus> Prawdziwa skóra jest ok
<anemus> ale wygodny do siedzenia nie zawsze znaczy wygodny do kompa
<anemus> nie mogę znaleźć swojego by ci odradzić, ale bardziej przypomina ten z powerprice.pl
<kklimonda> anemus: wg. opinii to krzesło z ikea się nadaje i do 10+ godzinnych sesji przy kompie
<julek> a moje siedzisko ma chyba ze 100 lat
<julek> tzn. na pewno ponad 80
<tar-gz> Hail!
<scx> Potrzebuje utworzyc partycje FAT32 na karcie pamieci
<scx> czy w cfdisk powinienem wybrac typ 0B czy 0C?
<scx> karta jest mi potrzebna do aparatu cyfrowego
<Ashiren24> mkfs.vfat
<BlessJah> scx: vfat, lepiej uzyj gparted a najlepiej sformatuj ja w aparacie
<BlessJah> kazdy aparat ma opcje formatowania karty
<scx> BlessJah: gparted sypie bledami
<BlessJah> zdaza sie
<BlessJah> jakie to bledy?
<scx> tzn tworzy partycje, ale pozniej jest problem z praca na takiej partycji
<scx> "Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder"
<nn52> jak sprawdzić jaka paczka zawiera libdvdcss.so.2 ?
<BlessJah> nn52: musisz zabawić się z gdebi chyba
<nn52> lucid to 11.04?
<anemus> nm52 w repo medibuntu
<nn52> ok juz mam
<nn52> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nn52> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<nn52> i po problemie
<BlessJah> uuu, windows sie zrebootowal?
<nn52> rafowi?
<BlessJah> piesek sie obrazil za to ze mu kazalem isc, bo mnie wkurza?
<BlessJah> nn52: mi
<BlessJah> w vboksie
<nn52> BlessJah, ja używam XP na vboksie
<BlessJah> 7 bym nie wcisnal
<nn52> ja też nie :)
<nn52> za wysokie progi.
<BlessJah> mi zal po prostu miejsca na tak duzy obraz
<BlessJah> poza tym nie wiem jak by sobie poradzil z vboksowa gfx
<nn52> w zasadzie ja gram na Windows Xp na virtualboxie :P
<BlessJah> no masz, maszynka do formata
<BlessJah> zwiesil sie
<nn52> mnie tez sie wieszała maszynka , aż system plików poszedł i to całkowiecie..
<nn52> kurde, jak sprawdzić gdzie jest zamontowana płyta? do choinki
<nn52> wkładam płytę DVD , i na pulpicie jest napisane WOLF_DVD , ale w media go niema
<nn52> kurde... wkurzyłam się , ustawie ścierzki na sztywno w fstab
<AaaA> ale sie zawiodlem na androidzie:)
<nn52> cio się stało?
<AaaA> sie okazalo ze cos co jest oczywiste tam nie istnieje;)
<AaaA> nie mozna ustawic kolejnosci/priorytetow sieci wifi
<AaaA> przelacza sie losowo/w zaleznosci od sily sygnalu miedzy ssid
<kurcze_989764321> w configu kernela |Maximum number of CPUs| odpowiada za ilość rdzeni?
<nn52> za ilość procesów jak nazwa wskazuje , więc  chyba tak,
<kurcze_989764321> to dla dual core jak dam 2 powinno być dobrze")
<Ashiren24> yhy
<AaaA> nie no jakiś obłęd
<AaaA> z ta sieciowoscia androida:D
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was korzysta z http://preyproject.com/ ?
<tar-gz> qermit: jesteś?
<mrlukasz_> witam
<mrlukasz_> jest tu jakis znawca simlockow w telefonie lg
<tar-gz> mrlukasz_:  o/
<tar-gz> ja znam jednego
<tar-gz> nawet spoko kolo tylko dużo pije
<mrlukasz_> :)
<mrlukasz_> potrzbuej sciągnav ale za free
<mrlukasz_> :)
<mrlukasz_> kodem
<anemus> mrlukasz_: patrzyłeś na neta?
<mrlukasz_> nie mam programu do LG gt505 :(
<tar-gz> mrlukasz_: idź se na #lg
<mrlukasz_> tar-gz: a jaet po polsku
<mrlukasz_> :)
<tar-gz> no pewno
<tar-gz> idź, idź
<mrlukasz_> co to za kanał
<mrlukasz_> 3 ludzi
<mrlukasz_> :D
<tar-gz> Magiczny
<mrlukasz_> no fest
<tar-gz> tam Voldemort urzęduję
<Matan[M]> jaki polecacie e-book reader?
<Wizard> żaden
<Wizard> wole papierowe
<Matan[M]> Wizard: ja papierowych juże mam za dużo, cała ściana przeznaczona na biblioteczkę :| coś lżejszego by mi sie przydało
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> ha, mój program wyciągający grafikę z crossfire zadziałał już za 4 razem
<AaaA> Matan[M]: mam chyba deja vu albo Ty symultanicznie pytasz:)
<Wizard> nie wszyscy siedzą na stu kanałach
<Wizard> i od razu rodzi to podejrzenie, że Matan[M] jest szpiegiem jakiegoś gentoo
 * Matan[M] ma łubudubuduntu postawione
<Wizard> wiesz, postawić, to ja mogę sobie nawet freedos
<Pechowiec> o/
<Wizard> cześć Pechowiec
<dwe11er> freedos akurat jest fajny
<Wizard> już nie piszesz w php?
<Pechowiec> Wizard: aktualnie nie
<Pechowiec> ale kto wie :>
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> bo kiedyś taki phpechowiec przychodził
 * Pechowiec zmienił hostname na zombie :>
<dwe11er> pewnie go za pehape na dzielni powieźli
<Pechowiec> Wizard: zastanawiam sie nad zrobieniem ze starego kompa (200MHz, 384mb ram) serwera :)
<Wizard> a co chcesz na nim serwować?
<Wizard> bo 200MHz to nie poszalejesz :)
<AaaA> Pechowiec: szkoda pieniedzy na prad:)
<Wizard> jak to ma być shell, to jeszcze obleci
<Pechowiec> Wizard: dopisze sobie o CV "Doświaczenie w administrowaniu serwerami linux : X lat"
<Wizard> khm..
<Wizard> raczej reanimacja starego sprzętu
<AaaA> kto wie moze w nasa cie zatrudnia:)
<Pechowiec> AaaA: -.-
 * Pechowiec na samą myśl o pracy dostaje mdłości
<Pechowiec> trzeba wreszcie wybrać jakiś zawód a ja za cholere nie mam pomysłu :)
<Pechowiec> ** :(
<AaaA> najlepiej jakas uczciwa praca
<dwe11er> socjalistom mówimy stanowcze won
<Wizard> może jakiś mało wymagający
<AaaA> bez komputerow
<AaaA> np ogrodnik
<AaaA> moze drwal?
<dwe11er> śmieciarz
<AaaA> tez pozyteczna
<Pechowiec> AaaA: ogrodnik to zalezy gdzie, na drwala sie nie nadaje
<Pechowiec> AaaA, dwe11er: myślałem raczej o umysłowej pracy
<AaaA> znaczy, że co, że niby głową w mur?
<AaaA> nie warto:>
 * Pechowiec nie pamięta AaaA z starych czasów
 * AaaA w ogóle ma amnezję
<dwe11er> Pechowiec: wiesz, możesz wyrzucać śmieci i liczyć całki po ich powierzchniach
<AaaA> lepiej po objetosci;)
<AaaA> to się bardziej liczy w praktyce zawodowej
<dwe11er> a najlepiej oblicz całkę po 11 wymiarach z wrzechświata
<dwe11er> wszechświata*
<Wizard> albo, Pechowiec możesz iść do wojska
<Pechowiec> Wizard: nie rajcuje mnie karabin
<Wizard> będziesz jeździł do ciekawych krajów, takich jak Bośnia, Czad, Afganistan, Irak czy gdzie tam jeszcze USA będzie miało interes
<Wizard> Pechowiec, a kto mówi o karabinie?
<Wizard> możesz strzelać z czołgu
<Wizard> tylko Polska nie ma czołgów
<Wizard> ale to najwyżej będziesz udawał, że strzelasz
<Pechowiec> Wizard: hm...  zostaje kawaleria :>
<Wizard> no to nie wiem.. możesz zostać kierowcą MPK
<dwe11er> Pechowiec: zostań grafikiem, zamień się w kreta
<Wizard> będziesz codziennie wstawał o 4 i woził ludzi do pracy
<firemark> o phpowiec :D
<Wizard> i cieszył się, jak się denerwują ze spóźnienia
<AaaA> to juz lepiej phpowiec tylko ze nie widac jak sie denerwuja
<Pechowiec> Wizard: to jest jakaś myśl
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> albo będziesz źle przełączał przystanki, żeby przyjezdni wysiadali w czarnej d** w najgorszej dzielnicy :D
<AaaA> z drugiej strony jak nie widzisz kogo denerwujesz jest szansa ze cie nie znajda:) a tak z szoferki moga wywlec
<Wizard> i tam, przecież błąd ludzki, przypadkiem się przełączyło
<Wizard> ooo, albo możesz, Pechowiec, w zoo pracować
<Wizard> będziesz się np. opiekował uchatkami
<AaaA> w sumie to kazda firma jest jak zoo;)
<Wizard> kuwa, tyle możliwości, że sam się zastanawiam
<Wizard> :D
<Pechowiec> :D
<Wizard> ciekawe ile taki kierowca mpk zarabia
<Pechowiec> myśle ze to kokosy nie sa
<AaaA> pewnie na łapowkach i sprzedwanej na lewo ropie glownie zarabia
<AaaA> ;>
<Pechowiec> a pozatym trzeba zrobic prawko kat. D
<Wizard> a za co kierowca MPK może brać łapówki?
 * Pechowiec dunno
<Wizard> meh
<Wizard> Guaranteed Penis Enlargement :S
<Wizard> taki mail mi wpadł
<Pechowiec> Wizard: hm.. mi takie emaile nie przychodzą...
<Wizard> musiał się dspam popsuć
<bt4> re
<abbus> qm
<qermit> kick Matan[M] slownictwo
 * qermit is back
<Matan[M]> qermit: oj tam oj tam, stare dzieje ;]
<qermit> tam oj tam oj
<qermit> Matan[M]: widzisz, przez takich jak ty muszę logi z całego dnia przeglądać
<Matan[M]> qermit: pseprasm psepana :<
<qermit> Matan[M]: przeproś kobiety które tu są
<Matan[M]> qermit: że niby kogo? kobiety? ;D toć żadnej przeca tu nie ma ;)
<qermit> myśl tak dalej
<Matan[M]> przepraszam gjm
<Matan[M]> qermit: solved?
<Matan[M]> eee offline mode on
<jacekowski> qermit: co to kurwa ma byc?
 * Pechowiec hides
<jacekowski> qermit: i jeszcze sie musialem teraz przez to brzydko wyrazic
 * mati75 
 * Pechowiec 
<qermit> jacekowski: 12:30
<jacekowski> qermit: i co z tego?
<qermit> jacekowski: i nie musiałeś
<jacekowski> qermit: szacunek
<jacekowski> qermit: do ludzi ktorzy tu dluzej od ciebie byli
<qermit> nie wiem o co chodzi
 * qermit kopie wszystkich
<Dreadlish> qermit: kartofle też?
<kartofle> Co o mnie gadacie?
<qermit> Dreadlish: wole buraki ale kartofle też mogę kopać
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> a marchewke?
<Dreadlish> bo mi trza wykopać
<kAmach> Hi, jakiś gracz minecrafta jest? Otrzymuję komunikat o braku pamięci i nie potrafię tego rozwiązać, a próba przeznaczenia dla Javy więcej ilości RAMu nic nie daje.
<Dreadlish> kAmach: wyłącz firefoxa
<kAmach> Zbędne usługi i procesy są nieaktywne, pozatym bardziej wymagające aplikacje działają bezproblemowo, a tu problemem jest albo pamięciożerna java albo błędny kod gry?
<szymon_g> witam
<Dreadlish> kAmach: ile masz tego ramu
<kAmach> 1 GB RAMu +512 SWAP
<Dreadlish> to sie walnij w dżądra
<Dreadlish> na 1gb odpalać minecrafta
<kAmach> ?
<Dreadlish> zrobi out of memory z palcem w tyłku
<Dreadlish> jak odpalasz na ubuntu
<Dreadlish> samo ubuntu wpierdzielić potrafi ~800mb ramu
<kAmach> OpenSuSE 11.4 + KDE 3.5.10
<Dreadlish> to updatnij sobie jave
<Dreadlish> albo przeinstaluj
<Dreadlish> czy jak tam
<Dreadlish> a kde 3.5 takie niewinne nie jest
<Dreadlish> wpieprza co widzi
<kAmach> No dobra, ale nie wydaje mi się by to coś dało.
<szymon_g> Dreadlish, no, na 120 mb spokojnie sobie kde3.5 dziala
<szymon_g> z chatem i multischowkiem
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: a jak bardzo dysk rżnie?
<szymon_g> niekoniecznie. jak jest preload zainstalowany toto wszystko i tak w pamieci jest ;)
<szymon_g> gdzie trza wrzucic plugin do xchata?
<szymon_g> w .xchat nie ma katalogu na nie :|
<Dreadlish> !g xchat plugins
<Dreadlish> `g xchat plugins
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: xchat.org • View forum - Scripts and Plugins: <http://forum.xchat.org/viewforum.php?f=4>
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: przekliniak rzekł
<szymon_g> http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=11474 o.O
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-18
<lisu> gooooood - morning vietnam
<tar-gz> Ten świat schodzi na psy...
<tar-gz> Sieght Hail!
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> tar-gz, co to miało być?
<Wizard> :>
<lisu> Wizard: zaszczekał.
<tar-gz> Wizard: ma #pclinuxos-pl  dostałem bana za to, że pedała zwyzywałem od... pedałów.
<Wizard> bywa
<Wizard> trochę to z kulturą na bakier
<Wizard> ale ja na przykład nie uznaję poprawności politycznej
<tar-gz> ;]
<Wizard> i innego robienia wody z mózgu
<tar-gz> Wizard: Sieght Hail!
<Wizard> weź sobie chociaż do słownika zajrzyj jak to się pisze
<tar-gz> ZIGT HAJL
<qermit> Wizard: 6
<tar-gz> niedobrze ze mna jak od rana już pije ...
<tar-gz> qermit: o/
<tar-gz> Jaki minecraft jest popsuty...
<Wizard> qermit, cześć
<Wizard> ty nie powinieneś już flaszek wozić? :>
<Wizard> żebyś się na własny słub nie spóźnił :)
<Wizard> ślub*
<tar-gz> qermit: żenisz się dziś czy za mąż wychodzisz?
<qermit> Wizard: a to dopiero sobota
<Wizard> a bierzesz ślub w kościele? tak z pełną pompą?
<tar-gz> qermit: ale Ty głupi jesteś
<TheNumb> o/
<Derpella> Witam, zainstalowałam sobie 10.10 i coś poszło nie tak podczas aktualizacji do 11. Uruchomiłam naprawianie pakietów, ale z jakiegoś powodu paski narzędzi w kółko się resetują.
<TheNumb> Derpella: lepiej od razu zainstaluj sobie 11.04.
<lisu> Derpella: witaj, uruchomiło ci się unity, czy może nie masz sterowników i odpaliło się gnome z paskami jak w 10.10? Wnioskując po wypowiedzi chyba jednak paski masz - gnome. Proponuję aby usunąć pliki konfiguracyjne, które są w ukrytych katalogach. Tylko nie wszystkie, bo straci się wtedy ustawienia całego systemu.
<Derpella> unity ponoć nie działa, próbowałam trybu classic- to samo, musi być gnome... mogę poprosić co mam wpisać dokładnie do terminala?
<TheNumb> Derpella: swoją drogą, fajny nick ;-)
<lisu> Derpella: nie potrzebujesz terminala, wchodzisz w katalog domowy, włączasz opcję wyświetlania ukrytych plików i katalogów i niektóre z tych katalogów ukrytych (ukryte katalogi to te z kropką w nazwie, która to kropka jest pierwszym znakiem nazwy katalogu), później możesz usunąć je wszystkie (te z kropką) ale stracisz ustawienia personalne systemu.
<Derpella> lisu: w tym problem, że nie mogę nigdzie wejść
<lisu> Derpella: naduś kombinację klawiszy alt+f2 wpisz nautilus - uruchomi się menedżer plików
<Derpella> lisu: prawdopodobnie najbardziej zamieszanych w problem .gconf i .gvfs nie mogę usunąć, bo zajęte, jest jakieś polecenie do usunięcia ich brutalnie?
<lisu> Derpella: można usunąć, ale najpierw odmontuj w tym nautilusie zasoby systemowe samby/windowsa -> wtedy można będzie usunąć .gvfs
<Derpella> lisu: jak?
<lisu> jeśli chodzi o .gconf to najlepiej przejść to trybu tekstowego naciskając ctrl+alt+f1, później polecenie: sudo su, trzeba podać hasło, następnie rm -rf /home/NAZWAUZYTKOWNIKA/.gconf
<Derpella> ok
<lisu> tylko nazwe uzytkownika własną trzeba podać
<Derpella> jestem w trybie awaryjnym, mam terminal pod nosem
<lisu> no to można terminalem
<lisu> tylko trzeba być super użytkownikiem
<TheNumb> lisu: a gksu nautilus nie da rady?
<lisu> TheNumb: również da rade.
<Derpella> nie mogę usunąć .gvfs bo "jest katalogiem". czy parametr -f już tego nie uwzględnia?
<lisu> Derpella: nie wiem, daaaawno nie czytałem manuala do rm x]
<lisu> Derpella: -f --force
<lisu> Derpella: a może rm -rf /home/NAZWAUZYTKOWNIKA/.gconf/* da rade?
<Derpella> gconf już wywaliłam
<lisu> a gvfs?
<lisu> tak samo zrób z gvfs
<Derpella> -r kasuje katalogi, co to ma być za błąd "jest katalogiem"?
<lisu> -r usuwanie rekurencyjne.
<Derpella> no właśnie, wyskakuje mi "jest katalogiem" :p wylezę z tego trybu awaryjnego i wejdę w normalny tekstowy
<lisu> alt+ctrl+f1
<lisu> później zalogować się
<lisu> później sudo su
<lisu> później /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Derpella> o to chodziło
<lisu> później usuń w cholere .gvfs i sprawa załatwiona.
<Derpella> zastopowałam gdm i czary ekran z mrygającym _, resetować czyc zekać?
<Derpella> ctrl-c nie działa, btw
<lisu> Derpella: alt + f1
<lisu> alt+f2 ewentualnie
<Derpella> dziękuję, usunęłam i zobaczymy jak pójdzie
<lisu> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Derpella> ciągle mruga
<lisu> o0 to nie wiem, zrestartuj gada całkiem
<Derpella> to co, reinstalować?
<lisu> sudo reboot
<Derpella> zrestartowałam już
<Derpella> zamiast gdm start
<lisu> Derpella: alt+ctrl+f8
<lisu> albo f7
<lisu> nie pamietam
<Derpella> ale że co to robi?
<PoKrAk> hello
<lisu> Derpella: przechodzi do X'ów
<Derpella> znowu czarny ekran
<lisu> f7? f8? f9?
<lisu> hehe
<PoKrAk> lisu co psujesz ?
 * PoKrAk nie ma jeszcze veny
<lisu> PoKrAk: powitać, a próbuje pomóć Derpella'i
<Derpella> chyba za bardzo rozwalone, jak kocham gmerać i nie reinstalować, tak muszę
<PoKrAk> a w czym problem po krótce bo nie chce nmi sie całości czytac
<PoKrAk> a z xsami juz kilka wojen wygrałem
<Derpella> mryga mi pulpit
<PoKrAk> oki
<PoKrAk> ;po pierwsze xorg.conf masz czy standartowe ustawienia
<Derpella> resetują się paski narzędzi non stop
<PoKrAk> i jaki system ubu debian ?
 * lisu w koncu kawusie zrobil sobie
<PoKrAk> i czy stery standart czy w łasnościowe
<Derpella> świeżo poinstalowany ubu, z 10.10 do0 11 rozwalona instalacja
<Derpella> z płytki minimalnej
<PoKrAk> oki to tak wchodzisz do konsoli
<PoKrAk> wylazisz z xsów
<Derpella> ok
<PoKrAk> i dajesz /etc/init.d/dgm stop a jak masz gdm3 to /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop
<PoKrAk> tfu
<PoKrAk> ma byc tak  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lisu> PoKrAk: to juz przerabiane było.
<PoKrAk> konfigurowanie xorga ??
<lisu> Derpella: płytki minimalnej? nie z oficjalnego desktop-i386.iso ?
<PoKrAk> przez X--configure ?
<Derpella> zatrzymane
<PoKrAk> to dajesz z roota
<PoKrAk> X --configure
<Derpella> z ubuntu.pl, nie moge wypalać dvd więc mniejszą wzięłam
<PoKrAk> i powie ci ze utworzył plix xorg.conf.new bodajze
<Derpella> tylko że za radą lisa wywaliłam wszystkie ustawienia z home
<PoKrAk> i wchodzisz do katalogu root
<PoKrAk> cd /root
<PoKrAk> cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PoKrAk> resetnij kompa profilaktycznie bo nie zawsze działało ponowne uruchomienie gdm
<PoKrAk> i oblookaj co dalej
<Derpella> poczekaj, po x -configure wywaliło mi błędy
<PoKrAk> nie pamietam czy configure daje sie z - czy -- sprawdz oba
<Derpella> nie, inne błędy
<Derpella> nie składni
<PoKrAk> no to jusz wiesz zze masz babola
<PoKrAk> i po komunikatch błędu szukaj
<Derpella> failed to load module vmwgfx
<PoKrAk> brakuje ci jakis modułów np na packages.debian.org szukaj w jakich paczkach sa dane moduły i je doinstaluje
<Derpella> nie, ja reinstaluję, za bardzo się pochrzaniło
<Derpella> już naprawiałam pakiety
<Derpella> świeży lapek, więc ez dramatów
<lisu> Derpella: polecam totalny `format` i 11.04
<PoKrAk> to w takim razie oszukaj jak usunąć całego gnome i uzyj opcji purge
<PoKrAk> jak to usuniesz
<PoKrAk> to deborphanem pousowaj niedobitki
<Derpella> nie mogę 11.04, bo nie mam jak nagrać dvd
<PoKrAk> i wtedy zapodaj instalacje od nowa
<PoKrAk> a po cio ci dvd
<PoKrAk> masz neta to po sieci wsio pocioagniesz
<Derpella> jeśli jednak reinstalnę, czy ext4 wymaga swapa?
<lisu> 11.04 nie jest na dvd
<Derpella> bo się nie rzucał
<Derpella> nie znalazłam wersji na cd
<PoKrAk> bez swapa teoretycznmie pojdzie
<lisu> Derpella: 11.04 jest na cd. ubuntu.com
<PoKrAk> tam sie bawicie i udrujecie
<PoKrAk> zujcioe pszczoły i jechane
<Derpella> ?
<PoKrAk> wywalic całe xsy ghnome i xorg
<PoKrAk> i poczyscic
<Derpella> szysko wywalę
<PoKrAk> zainstalowac od nowa i po krzyku :D
<Derpella> i swapa se zrobię, tylko nie było zamontować partycji w /swap
<PoKrAk> samo sie montuje
<Derpella> i nie wiem czy w ogóle będzie z niej korzystało
<PoKrAk> mtab i fstab
<Derpella> och, ok
<PoKrAk> zes swapa jak ma bedzie korzystac
<PoKrAk> czy ktos ma doswiadczenie z iscsi?
<lisu> PoKrAk: a po cholere ci to to
<PoKrAk> a potrzebne
<PoKrAk> bo na iscsi mam miec skrzynki pocztowe
<lisu> wspolczuje
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: trololololo.
<PoKrAk> dostałem do stworzenia alternatywe komercyjnych rozwiązan do zrobienia na linuxach i iscsi na pokazówke
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: miałem kiedyś rps w ovh z dyskiem po iscsi :<
<TheNumb> Bida z nędzą.
<PoKrAk> poczte z utmem i spam blokerem ozeniłem teraz musze utma zmusic do korzhystania z zewnetrznego proxy i połaczyc iscsi serwer z kilentem
<PoKrAk> zmirrowac mailboxy na scsi
<lisu> PoKrAk: chyba coś takiego jak open-iscsi był projekt, ale tylko "nagłówki" czytałem, nie wnikałem w to.
<PoKrAk> i bede miał gotowe
<PoKrAk> lisu to mam
<PoKrAk> juz poinstalowane
<PoKrAk> lecz klient z serwerem nie gada :/
<lisu> ciche dni... x]
<PoKrAk> ta
<PoKrAk> taa do 22 chce miec wsio gotowe żeby gotowe rozwiązanie presesowi pokazac
<lisu> PoKrAk: tym bardziej wspolczuje, ale niestety nic nie doradze, znam sie na tym jak na obsłudze iphona, którego w ręce... nie miałem... a może miałem, nie pamiętam x]
<PoKrAk> ja tez sie nie znam i sie poznaje
<PoKrAk> bo jak sie nie pozanam to nie bede wiedział
<PoKrAk> a rozwiazania ciekawe
<suitch> czesc
<lisu> pytanie za 100 pktów, czy ekg2 pociągnie wysłanie msg o godzinie powiedzmy 11 w czwartki? czy trzeba skrypt pisać?
<lisu> dobra to byly 2 pytania
<shpaq> mornin'
<[M]> bry
 * PoKrAk juz nie bangla dziś z gtym wszystkim
<PoKrAk> jaką regułe powinienem dodac fo firewalla/nat zeby cały ruch (poza pocztą) przekierowywał do proxy w tej samej sieci a dopiero ruch z proxy wypuszczał w świat ??
<tar-gz> ja tam tylko wiem jak usztywnić mlecza
<PoKrAk> to mało przydatny jesteś
<Dreadlish> ale to bardzo przydatna rzecz
<AaaA> export http_proxy i tak dalej
<tar-gz> Proponuję zapoznanie się z tym filmem instruktażowym http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB8O2BneE2M
<PoKrAk> ano
<PoKrAk> qna nie wiem jak to ugryzc poustke w glowie mam
<PoKrAk> czy routingiem czy natem czy port forwardingiem\
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> wsadź standardowo routing na proxy
<Dreadlish> a maila przekieruj tam gdzie ma być
<PoKrAk> oo nergal niewinny :D
<AaaA> jak usztywnić miecza?
<tar-gz> a z tym to już do Admc`
<AaaA> PoKrAk: a o co konkretnie się rozchodzi?
<PoKrAk> mam utm za nim jest serwer poczty z dns i perwer proxy
<PoKrAk> i chce zeby ruch odnossnie np stron www przechodził przez proxy i dopiero w swiat przez utm
<AaaA> a czemu na hostach nie ustawic proxy?
<AaaA> znaczy zeby korzystali z proxy
<PoKrAk> bo to ma byc bezobsługowe
<AaaA> a o skryptach slyszał?
<AaaA> w takim razie po co proxy jest?
<PoKrAk> chce to na routerze ustawic po co w skrypty sie bawic
<AaaA> przeciez nie po to zeby je omijac bez sesnu
<AaaA> zrezygnuj z proxy i masz rozwiazanie
<PoKrAk> zrodlo 10.10.40.0 cel 10.10.40.149 usługa http protokuł tcp port 80
<PoKrAk> jakie rozwiazanie
<PoKrAk> ma byc proxy
<AaaA> czyli ze co nie zarzadzasz tym proxy czy jak?
<AaaA> a jakis dhcp tam masz co nim trzadzisz?
<PoKrAk> zarzadzam wszystkim
<PoKrAk> dhcp mam z utm`a
<PoKrAk> i treaz kombinuje jak przekierowac przez utma ruch z http najpierw na proxy pozniej spowrotem w swiat na utm
<AaaA> to ustaw wpad w opcjach dhcp i sie klienci sami dowiedza
<AaaA> to jest opcja 252
<qermit> o co chodziło tar-gz
<AaaA> wtedy bedzie wilk caly i owca najedzona
<AaaA> bedziesz mial jakas kontrole nad klientami bo chyba po to masz proxy
<AaaA> jak im to puscisz od razu na poziomie routera to nie poznasz kto jest kto;)
<AaaA> no moze poznasz ale bedzie skomplikowanie:)
<PoKrAk> w dhcp mam dnsy ntp wins
<PoKrAk> no i gateway
<PoKrAk> hmmm
<PoKrAk> qna
<AaaA> no to jeszcze ustaw wskazanie na proxy
<PoKrAk> bo utm ma opcje upstream proxy ale nie chce to zagrac
<PoKrAk> aaaa nie ma takiej opcji w dhcp
<AaaA> a co to za dhcp?
<AaaA> dhcpd?
<PoKrAk> AaaA: to jest utm endian na redhacie zarzadzalne z poziomu www
<PoKrAk> gotowiec
<AaaA> no to vendora pytać:D
<PoKrAk> chyba ze polecisz jakiegos innego utma darmowego
<PoKrAk> bo endian ma troche błędów
<AaaA> chyba nawet na tym co masz ta sie zrobic
<AaaA> option tftp-server-name "http://$GREEN_ADDRESS";
<AaaA> option bootfile-name "download/snom/{mac}.html";
<AaaA> tylko sprawdzic jak opcje 252 ustawic i wrzucic gdzies skrypt dla kleintow
<PoKrAk> znalzłem jeszcze innego utm`a ubiq-free
<PoKrAk> zobacze jeszcze jakie on ma opcje moze bedzie lepszy od endianina
<AaaA> http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/automatic-proxy.html
<PoKrAk> endian za duzo błedów ma :/
<AaaA> no jest darmowy dlatego:D
<AaaA> polacz z tym
<AaaA> http://docs.endian.com/services.html#dhcp-server
<AaaA> i moze sie uda to pchnac:D
<PoKrAk> JESZCZE ubiq sprawdze
<PoKrAk> moze bedzie mniej toporniejszy
<suitch> qermit: czemu uciekles z domu?
<AaaA> support to tego ubiq wyglada zalosnie
<AaaA> nie spodziewaj sie za duzo:)
<AaaA> Last Update
<AaaA> 2010-03-24
<PoKrAk> AaaA: a znasz jeszcze jakieś ??
<qermit> suitch: do pracy
<AaaA> fortinet baracuda ale placic trzeba:)
<AaaA> sprobuj ustawic to co ci powiedzialem
<PoKrAk> zawszemoge z proxy endiana skorzystać ale musze poszukać czy sarg`a mozna z nim  ozenic
<AaaA> a co ma debian do wiatraka?
<PoKrAk> sarg to nakładka na sqiuda z raportami
<PoKrAk> ale to ma inne troche
<PoKrAk> a generalnie cjhciałem wywalić proxy na zewnątrz,  zeby mieć wieksze mozliwosci konfiguracyjne
<AaaA> no ale co jest problemem tak na prawde?
<AaaA> tylko to zeby propagowac ustawienia do uzytkownikow?
<AaaA> czy jeszcze cos wiecej
<AaaA> bo z tego co mi powiedziales to zbudowalem sobie taki model:
<AaaA> mala siec firmowa na 10 pecetow
<AaaA> i komus sie nie chce im ustawiac ustawien przegladarki
<AaaA> PoKrAk: spisz?
<PoKrAk> AaaA: robie srodowisko poglądowe: zammieniki dla komercyjnych rozwiązań darmowe on linux
<PoKrAk> poczta, utm, spam bloker antywirus
<PoKrAk> iscsi
<PoKrAk> i pewnie bede to powiekszał jeszcze
<PoKrAk> a na[pewno beda chcieli wiedziec czy dane usługi mozna wypchnac na zewnetrzne maszyny
<PoKrAk> i czy docelowo to bedie dla 10 czy dla 1000 nie ma w tym momencie znaczenia
<PoKrAk> ma byc proste uniwersalne itp
<PoKrAk> utm jest jeden teraz drugiego musze postawic zebny je porownac i pokazac ze jest alternetywa
<AaaA> mysle ze jednak ma:) inne jest issue jak nie dziala 10 osobom inne jak 1000;)
<PoKrAk> narazie uesrow barak ma byc pogladowe
<PoKrAk> a jak bedzie znana ilosc userów docelowych dla danego rozwiazanie wtedy bedzie to dostosowywane do ilosci userow
<PoKrAk> pogladowo bedzie do 10 userow i ma byc z automatu
<PoKrAk> nic tonarazie odpuszczam zenetrzne proxy i za iscsi sie zabieram bo bledami sypie i sie laczyc nie chce
<PoKrAk> jak to zrobie to musze poczte prerobic bo w zalozeniu mailboxy na iscsi maja byc
<AaaA> powodzenia zycze:)
<PoKrAk> jak narazie ma to rece i nmogi poza bugiem w endianinie z conexant filter co nie wstaje :/ a nie wiem czy dobrze działa jak sie go z reki zapusci
<PoKrAk> contekst filter tfu
<PoKrAk> czy jak sie to zwie
<qrq> Witam
<PoKrAk> danguardian jenym slowem
<lisu> przez tydzien nie ruszałem ubuntu, kurwa.... ponad 100 MB upgrejdów, matko, ale gówno produkują, upgrejdują, a i tak to wsztstko gówno daje.
<lisu> łomatko, 82 wiadomości, albo usune konto, albo dam wszystko 'prezczytane' jak tak można na litosc boska
<morfeusz888> cześć
<Foxik> siema
<qermit> siema
<morfeusz888> cześć
<Foxik> przeczyscilem kompa, nasmarowałem procesor pastą chłodzącą i wciąż mi pokazuje ze mi sie proc nagrzewa
<qermit> może źle interpretujesz wyniki
<Foxik> 18/08/2011 13:46:29	mati-desktop	kernel	[ 1754.615752] CPU1: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 5030)
<qermit> Foxik: a gdzie twój komp stoi?
<Foxik> pod biurkiem
<Foxik> ale może "oddychać"
<qermit> może nie ma dostępu do świerzego powietrza
<BlessJah> Foxik: masz to samo na windowsie?
<Foxik> nie mam na kompie  windy
<BlessJah> zainstaluj cos monitorujacego temperature
<Foxik> ale jak miałem, to taki program alarmował, że CPU ma 72 stopnie C
<banex> yo
<Foxik> siema
<BlessJah> najlepiej logujacego
<BlessJah> najlepiej prosta petla w bashu
<PoKrAk> na szybko iscsi ktos robił ??
<AaaA> a jaki masz target?
<PoKrAk> chodzi o to ze nie moze sie zalogowac do tarheta
<PoKrAk> jak na kliencie dodac usera zeby przy starcie sie logował
<PoKrAk> z/w
<PoKrAk> znalałem zalogowało mi :D
<nn52> wie ktoś gdzie jest dokładnie php5.conf??? ;/
<nn52> powinien być w mods-avabile , lecz go tam niema.
<BlessJah> nn52: man find
<BlessJah> nn52: masz?
<BlessJah> nn52: find /etc -name php5.conf
<nn52> lepiej zadziałało "php -i | grep php5.ini
<BlessJah> to po co pytasz?
<BlessJah> :>
<nn52> zapomniałam tej komendy... xd
<nn52> przypomniała mi się ;/ w nieodpowiednim momencie jak zwyke.
<PoKrAk> w /etc/php5/apache2
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: wędkę dawaj zawsze
<nn52> zna ktoś dobry server mailowy? + nakładka graficzna?.
<PoKrAk> zalezsy
<PoKrAk> ja wlasnie kombinuje zeby mailboxy z /home/ do /mail przerzucić i marnie to mi idzie :/
<PoKrAk> pomimo , że w postfixie zmieniłem mail_spool_directory na /mail
<nn52> yhym
<PoKrAk> a pytanie jeszcze jaki serwer pocztowy dłubiesz i jaką nakładke
<nn52> u mnie właśnie wolała bym by było ~/mail/  dla każdego usera
<PoKrAk> ja tez tak chce ale nie w katalogu domowym :D
<nn52> narazie zadne , ale myśle na postfix
<nn52> aktualnie konfiguruje ftp
<PoKrAk> postfix prosty i szybki
<nn52> dla
<nn52> ~/<user>
<nn52> proftpd jjest super :)
<nn52> apache2 , lightpd lepsze , lecz konfiguracja .htaccess to terror
<PoKrAk> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/7287-Postfix-instalacja-i-konfiguracja tu masz opis postfixa instalacji
<nn52> jaj , sporo tego.
<PoKrAk> szybko idzie w kilkanascie min masz postfixa działajacego postawionego pozniej ozenic go z dnsem i spamassasinem i clamavem
<soee> jets ktos obeznany w mysqlu etc?
<nn52> soee , zalezy o co chodzi
<nn52> spamassasinem i clameven? , co to ?
<soee> nn52, podesłał mi gosc plik w którym mial byc zrzut bazy danych
<nn52> nom
<soee> plik ma rozszerzenie .dump i nie za bardzo wiem co to jest
<nn52> o.O
<nn52> .dump?
<soee> tak
<nn52> da się to otworzyć jakims edytorem teksotwym?
<soee> jak go otworzyc to wszystko jakies zakodowane
<nn52> lub otworzyć jako archiwum
<soee> moment
<soee> ark nie rozpoznaje tego
<nn52> no.... ok ,spróbuj  przez phpmyadmin zrobić import. ( czy coś wykona w ogóle)
<nn52> Rozszerzenie naprawdę niewiele tutaj zmienia.Pytanie co jest w środku, a zapewne zwykły dump stworzony przy pomocy mysql_dump więc wystarczy zmienić rozszerzenie.
<nn52> lub jesli się do , wczytać przez mysql_dump.... o ile jest taka opcja , skoro da się export , to może import się da.
<soee> netsjanek, bledy wywali
<nn52> mysqldump -B testowa -u root -p > dump_testowa.dump  <- napewno takie coś użył ;]
<nn52> ale 2gą stronę... nie wiem... może mysqldump -B testowa -u root -p <  baza.dump
<nn52> spróbój " mysqldump -B testowa -u root -p < dump_testowa.sql ", ja by to tak zrobiła... :P
<PoKrAk> spamassasin filtr antyspamowy clamav antywirus
<PoKrAk> a i jeszcze amavis
<nn52> mysql -h host -u usr -phaslo baza > dump.dump chyba nic nie da.
<PoKrAk> qna :/ iscsi teraz sie wykrzaczył
<nn52> soee, http://wklejto.pl/103181 proszę , Funkcja php do wczytania dumpa....
<nn52> na 50% pomoże ;)
<soee> hmm to chyba nie jest wcale dump mysql
<nn52> to może być dump , ale bazy MS
<nn52> ale nie
<nn52> bo dumpy
<nn52> MS SQL mają .bak
<soee> nn52, pierwsze 3 linijki:
<nn52> soee, mam nadziej że umiesz podpinać funkcje i je wykorzystywać ^^
<nn52> to może być też dump z lamppa
<soee> no nic pierwszego nie idzie nawet skopiowac :) tu mas zwycinek tego co jest czytelne: http://pastebin.com/C3GSFYjt
<nn52> mysql -u #username# -p #database# < #dump_file# || Użytej tej komendy mimo wszystko
<soee> cały plik jets praktycznie zakodowany: 
<nn52> pokaz co wypluje
<nn52> mysql -u #username# -p #database# < #dump_file#
<nn52> i co wypluwa
<nn52> przykładowo:
<nn52> mysq>mysql -u nenik -p dle_warez < ~/public_html/moja_baza_danych.dump
<soee> ERROR 1064 (42000) at line 1: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'PGDMP
<nn52> kurde
<nn52> musze to przemyśleć ....
<mrlukasz_> witam
<mrlukasz_> poszukuje programu w którym mógł bym jednoczęsniej zmiecic rozmiar zdjecęć
<nn52> paint.. :P
<BlessJah> mrlukasz_: wielu zdjec naraz?
<BlessJah> imagemagick potrafi
<BlessJah> :>
<mrlukasz_> BlessJah: tam wile zdjec naraz
<BlessJah> w terminalu masz imagemagick
<mrlukasz_> a co to
<mrlukasz_> jest
<BlessJah> taki tam pakiet do manipulacji
<BlessJah> ja tym glownie zmieniam rozmiar i dodaje watermarki do wielu zdjec naraz
<BlessJah> ale toto w terminalu jest
<nn52> On pewnie wole coś z GUI
<mrlukasz_> a niem nic w graficznym
<nn52> woli*
<mrlukasz_> :)
<mrlukasz_> no wole
<mrlukasz_> :)
<nn52> no właśnie , do masowego na pingi nie znam , ale do pojedyńczego dobre jest pain ew. gimp
<Gethiox> ja używałem do takiego czegoś Phatch, ma GUI
<mrlukasz_> ja mam 50 zdjec
<mrlukasz_> to jest co zmieniac
<Gethiox> tylko nie pamiętam czy jest w oficjalnych repo
<BlessJah> resize-o-matic?
<BlessJah> a wpisywales wogole to w google albo centrum oprogramowania?
<Gethiox> mrlukasz_, http://www.ubucentrum.net/2009/04/phatch-masowa-edycja-wielu-obrazow-i.html
<nn52> ja lece
<nn52> bd
<nn52> potem
<Gethiox> Nie mogę uruchomić gnome-system-monitor, uruchamiany z konsoli wypluwa "Unicestwiony", natomiast z roota (sudo) uruchamia się prawidłowo
<BlessJah> adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2008/05/resize-and-rotate-images-easily-with.html
<BlessJah> mrlukasz_: ^
<Diabelko>  /b 11
<Diabelko> kur
<foreste> czesc
<tar-gz> foreste: o/
<foreste> ma ktos melodyjke do testu audio
<foreste>  tzn stereo
<foreste> 2.0
<foreste> czy idzie z dwoch kanalow czy jednego kanalu idzie audio
<bialy663> speaker-test -c 2
<bialy663> @ foreste
<bialy663> or speaker-test -t wav -c 2
<marti> witam, jak mozna w wvdial ustawic 3G only, badz 2G only, zeby nie bylo na auto?
<foreste> bialy663:  dzieki :)
<AaaA> marti: poszukaj cos o ZTE AT commands:)
<[M]> hmmm... coś mi się Monitor systemu (2.30.0) zjepsuł :| jak tylko chcę przełączyć w kartę procesu to sie crashuje
<czesmir> zzzzzz
<nn52> hej
<nn52> kolega próbował mi pomóc , lecz nic z tego , pomógł by mi ktoś ?. Mam problem z PHP chyba , kompletnie nie wiem co  ,a kolega też nie.
<nn52> btw. soee jesteś?
<nn52> soee, wpisz "gzip -dl nazwa" przed importem.
<qrq> Cedega jest darmowa
<qrq> LOL
<Admc`> O.o
<Admc`> PlayOnLinux 4.0 i tak jest lepszy
<Admc`> nowa wersja dodała funkcje jakich mi brakowało
<qrq> Czyli?
<nn52> Cedega jest za free? , wole samo Wine
<qrq> http://gametreelinux.com/
<nn52> chce ktoś wprowadzić chwilowy hao na serverze www? :D
<nn52> haos ( ze zdjęciami)\
<nn52> http://www.varlog.pl/2011/03/administratorzy-tez-maja-poczucie-humoru/  <-- dobre :D Trza spróbować :d
<qrq> https://gametreedeveloper.com/linux
<qrq> Too bad że nie ma kodu źródłowego
<qrq> Bo tak to trochę lipny development :)
<qrq> Wiadomo że fo aplikacji Cedega się nie nadaje
<qrq> do aplikacji
<qrq> Cóż
<qrq> Jedynie mogę współczuć ludziom którzy wydawali pieniądze na licencję Cedegi :D
<nn52> qrq, a kasa poszła do macOS
<nn52> php fusio ma zrypany skrypt chyba
<nn52> na apache2 / lighttpd  to samo "Może być ona wyłączona na potrzeby konserwacji lub nieprawidłowo skonfigurowana." , kumpel pytał się po forach , i nic....
<nn52> Admc`,PlayOnLinux ssie, za przeproszeniem.
<Admc`> nn52: konkret podaj
<Admc`> i podaj lepszą alternatywę
<Admc`> nie płatną
<nn52> Admc`, lagi w grach , opóźnienie w każdej grze , alter = WINE , czyste Wine , tam wszystko działa o dziwo poprawnie...
<Admc`> nn52: odziwo u mnie nie ma w ogóle lagów w żadnej grze
<Admc`> wniosek: coś zjebałeś u siebie
<nn52> a u mnie są , lekko zrywa dźwięk.
<nn52> Nie nie , nie zjebałam , czyste po instalacji POL robi jajeczka , a Wine chodzi wyśmienicie.
<nn52> na PoL nie działa poprawnie punkbuster ^^ ( wwala z serva an Wolfenstein) , a na Wine nie kicka ...
<nn52> temu uważam że PoL nie wiele robi....
<nn52> samo Wine jest bardzo dobre..
<nn52> chociaż  Vineyeard było spoko.
<Admc`> izolacja środowisk i możliwość wyboru dowolnej wersji wersji wine to mało?
<Admc`> mam aplikacje która działa tylko na wine 1.0.1
<nn52> kij z tego , jak się wszystko rżnie...
<Admc`> mam też taką która działa tylko na wine 1.2.3
<Admc`> tylko u ciebie
<Admc`> zgłoś błąd dewepolerom jak ci tni
<Admc`> e
<Admc`> bo u mnie dziala dobrze
<nn52> Chcesz nagram ci Wolfensteina w OGV w PoL i Wine...
<Admc`> nie trzeba
<nn52> zobaczysz że dźwięk ma opóźnienie jakieś 2-3 sec na pOl
<nn52> i lekko tnie ,, co powoduje dużą nie grywalnaść...
<nn52> szczególnie ma Multi
<nn52> najlepszym przykładem będa Preatorians...
<nn52> na Wine działa super, na PoL klatkuje że o jap... -.-
<nn52> i tego nie potrafie zrozumieć.
<nn52> ooo update jest
<nn52> może poprawi się coś teraz
<nn52> Jaku krzykacz ,a może aktualizacja poprawi wszystko.....
<nn52> Admc`, mnie i tak cieszy że działa w to co gram , klasyki , WarCraft, StarCraft, Twierdza  i Supreme Ruler
<Admc`> nn52: a ja gram w GTA 1 które działa tylko na wine 1.0.1 i w GTA 3 który działa tylko na wine 1.2 i w vbusa który działa tylko na wine 1.1.44 lub starszym
<nn52> GTA IV jest fajne , u kolegi grałam , lecz mój sprzęt tego nie udźwignie
<BlessJah> nn52: nie stawiaj spacji przed przecinkami, kropkami i pytajnikami
<BlessJah> latwiej sie czyta
<nn52> dlaczego?
<BlessJah> latwiej sie czyta
<nn52> Wybacz, ale to nawyk z informatyki
<BlessJah> lekcji informatyki?
<nn52> nauczyciel uczył że w MS Word ZAWSZE wstawia się spację , przed przecinek.
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> i go zwolnili?
<nn52> Np: Ola powiedziała ,ze ble ble ble.
<BlessJah> za herezje?
<BlessJah> i spalili na stosie?
<nn52> Coś ty , uczy moją siostrę.
<BlessJah> nah
<nn52> Po prostu ,stawia się spację ,przed przecinkiem. ^^
<BlessJah> na odwrót, po nim
<nn52> a widzisz ,uczył inaczej :0.
<Admc`> po przecinku się stawia
<Admc`> ta zasada dostala ustanowiona już w XIX wieku
<Wilku> Lol ,ja was nie kumam
<Wilku> ;P
<nn52> a kto wie..
<Admc`> Wilku: przestań
<Admc`> chce mi się oczy wydłubać jak to czytam
<Wilku> Dobra, dobra ;)
<nn52> do dziś uczy się w szkołach na Windows 95  i MS Office 96/97 , to może i informatyk zacofany.
<Wilku> A poklikash? xD xD :**** <3 <3
<nn52> Ostatnio moja 15 letnia siostra wystrzeliła, że nie będzie pracowała na oprogramowaniu z przed 20 lat..... xD.......
<Wilku> xD
<BlessJah> nn52: i bardzo dobrze
<BlessJah> co on na to?
<BlessJah> btw, trzy kropki wystarczą
<nn52> wyleciała z klasy do dyrektorki...., a ja z pracy musiałam do szkoły iść...
<BlessJah> do trupa też byś opróżniła magazynek, tak dla pewności?
<nn52> Spoko , że mam do szkoły 10 minut do niej :P
<nn52> i ilastyczne godziny pracy ^^.
<nn52> elastyczne*
<BlessJah> znaczy szefujesz?
<nn52> Nie
<BlessJah> znaczy szef wyrozumiały
<nn52> Słuchaj
<nn52> nom , Wchodze do dyrekcji.
<nn52> i pytam się  nauczyciela "Co tym razem ".
<nn52> Mówi że "Córka nie wykonuje poleceń nauczyciela" ( kij że siostra, ale ok).
<nn52> ja się pytam, jakie to polecenie było ważne że ona go nie wykonała.
<BlessJah> dyrektorka nie musi znać rodziców
<BlessJah> wychowawca musi
<nn52> mówi "Odmówiła pracy ".
<nn52> ja mówie , jaką prace?
<Wilku> Córka not responding xD
<nn52> Odpowiada , nie chciała pracować z klasą przy komputerze i wykonywać  poleceń.
<nn52> coś z tym stylu, nie pamiętam dokładnie.
<nn52> Nosz to na to , Czemu nie pracujesz na PCtach ?
<BlessJah> Wilku: córka not found
<nn52> Mówi ' Bo tam jest ponad 20 letnie oprogramowanie , które po nauce jego urzydkowania , nigdy mi się nie przyda w przyszłości   , tam jest Windows 9x , a pan sie każe nam go uczyć obsługiwać , jak obaj wiemy że jak pójde do pracy , to najpredziej zobacze ekrna z XP"
<nn52> ekran*
<nn52> Pan każe uczyć nam się " Logomocji " , Obrazki obrabiamy w Pain.. jak by trudno było Gimpa lub  Inkscape do tego użyć.....
<nn52> Corel Draw X1 , (inkscape) jest darmowy i załądował by się w kilka sekund , anie godzin....
<nn52> Nauczyciel się w trącił i coś tak zaczął pouczać , że ma się uczyć obsługi takiego oprogramowanie , jakie ona uważa za stosowne.
<nn52> wubuchłam ze śmiechu :P.
<nn52> dodał ' Sama pani widzi  , i co pani na to powie '.
<nn52> a ja na to  '  Że ma rację . " ^^. , Gościa wcięło.
<Wilku> nn52: Obrazki obrabiają w bólu? Nie zazdroszczę...
<nn52> Wilku , chodziło i mi o "Paint "
<nn52> sorki ... a każe im takie żeczy rysować że mała bania.
<Wilku> Wiem jak to jest :P
<nn52> ja Siostrze wszystko obrazki w kilka minut w gimpie rysuje.
<nn52> mam taki touchpad + taki plastik , do malowania  :p.
<nn52> taki rysik.
<nn52> pod ubu działa ok :0.
<nn52> a największy brecht to ' Beniamin ' kojarzy ktoś te cacuszko? :P.
<BlessJah> nn52: ja
<BlessJah> blokuja sukcesywnie kolejne obejscia?
<BlessJah> tak ze co miesiac uczniowie cos nowego musza wymyslac?
<nn52> BlessJah, wg. niego " Google , Wikipedia ,Onet , Nk , Faceciuloki = PORNO.
<BlessJah> znaczy grupa uzdolnionych uczniow
<nn52> Szczerze , raz w sobotę mi się nudziło.
<nn52> i podszedłam pod szkołe , siostrę odebrać. ( czekałam 30 min , bo lekcje miała).
<BlessJah> nn52: sprawdz co jest na dole onetu :>
<nn52> BlessJah, nie wiem co jest , bo nie czytam onetu , ja czytam Wp :P
<nn52> To nudziło mi się , i chciałam sprawdzić dostepne sieci Wi-Fi ...
<BlessJah> i czujesz sie przez to lepsza?
<nn52> BlessJah,  nie  ;P , poprostu zawsze było to Wp.pl , w zasadzie na Onet nigdy  nie właziłam , jak na Interię.
<BlessJah> a nas to interesuje, bo...?
<BlessJah> :>
<nn52> Bo ?
<BlessJah> to ja tutaj zadaje pytania!
<nn52> Wchodzę , na Wp.pl czytam co jest, i wchodzę na KS  i ew. coś pogoogluje .. i  koniec mej przygody.
<nn52> siedze na IRCach
<nn52> ew. pracuję od Pn-Pt.
<nn52> W zasadzie ciekawie rozwiązał to informatyk....
<nn52> kiedy ja chodziłam do tej szkoły....., to Było tak że każdy 1 PC  = Beniamin.
<BlessJah> nn52: bo tak wlasnie beniek dziala
<nn52> i głownym  komunikatorem Wan -> KOMPUTERY
<nn52> BYŁ ROUTER... a do niego switche...
<nn52> a teraz się wycfanił i jest inaczej.
<BlessJah> nn52: to nie jest serwerowy cenzor, tylko desktopowy
<nn52> wiem , ale słuchaj co jest teraz.
<nn52> jego głowny PC ma 2x Karta Sieciowa , jedna odbiera z WAN ,a z 2giej wychodzi kabalek do Switchy (NAT). ze Switchów inne komputery. I Beniamin zainstalowany jest tylko na jego Komputerze.... :D Dobry...
<nn52> Mnie na moim lapku obok szkoły , też beniamin powitał... mimo że go niemam.
<nn52> na lapku.
<BlessJah> no, a nie tak to wlasnie mialo dzialac?
<nn52> Beniamin , czuwa .. :P
<nn52> tak , ale się wycfanił przez te lata.
<BlessJah> nn52: vpn i moga ci naskoczyc
<bialy663> wystarczy zwykłe proxy i już mogą skakać
<nn52> BlessJah, ew. proxy
<BlessJah> bialy663: u mnie proxy byly po kolei likwidowane
<nn52> BlessJah, albo wk*jące jak na routerze blokują adresy :D.
<bialy663> tego kwiata pół świata :D wszystkich nie poblokuje
<BlessJah> nn52: dziwisz sie? to szkola, nie kawiarenka
<nn52> ta.
<nn52> Ale moja sis jest szprytna... skoro nie może mieć dostępu to sabotuje PC Pana z Informatyki.
<nn52> Czekaj co to ostatnio było.
<nn52> ooo wiem , skasowała mi sektor rozruchowy ( jak nie widział ).
<nn52> mu*
<nn52> Windows'a XP..
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> siostra mądrzejsza od ciebie?
<nn52> Nie , ja ją tego nauczyłam kiedyś ;P.
<Dreadlish> a.
<nn52> ja na to mówię komendy destruktywne :P.
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<Dreadlish> w każdej "nowszej"
<Dreadlish> pracowni
<Dreadlish> jest takie coś jak jepat
<nn52> jepat , co to ?
<Dreadlish> iPAT
<Dreadlish> takie gówno od intela do zarządzania kompami i blokowaniem dysku przed zapisem
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nowszej od czego?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: te z "ikspekiem" jej nie mają
<BlessJah> ano
<Dreadlish> i z tej oto okazji w jednej pracowni jest na siłe wrzucony debian
<Dreadlish> <lol>
<BlessJah> ke?
<Dreadlish> na jednym zainstalowałem -> obraz na zewnętrzny i dd na dysk
<Dreadlish> i przez godzine na 10 kompach znalazł się debian
<Dreadlish> nie wiem czy gość sobie przywrócił back
<Dreadlish> jak przywrócił to dobrze, jak nie to jeszcze lepiej
<BlessJah> kklimonda, Diabelko, adasiek_abix, przyzywam was
<nn52> jak chodziłam do Technikum Informatycznego , to Nauczyciel z SiS miał debca na miniPC jako serce pracowni komputerowej , i poskładaam mu go w kilka minut (łatwe hasła na roota i zero zabezpieczeń).
<nn52> Lubie psuć.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: pracujesz na tym czy tylko slyszales?
<BlessJah> nn52: ooo hackera?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: pracuje
<BlessJah> ja zgadlas haslo?
<nn52> BlessJah,  a płakał jak dzidziuś.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: rekrutujemy cie
<nn52> 123456 <- takie hasło .. lol2
<Dreadlish> poniżej poziomu papkiego
<Wilku> XDD
<Dreadlish> spartalike
<BlessJah> ciezko sie czyta to co piszesz
<Diabelko> BlessJah: czego kcesz?
<Dreadlish> sorry
<nn52> do root'a ,a i hasło pierwszego usera było 654321 ...
<Dreadlish> pod papkim jest jeszcze mój kolega
<Dreadlish> który dał sobie hasło na usera power123
<Dreadlish> i sudo bez hasła
<Dreadlish> i cały vps mu poszedł wpizu
<nn52> lol :D sudo bez hasła :D
<BlessJah> Diabelko: czytaj co Dreadlish pisał przed wezwaniem
<BlessJah> nn52: akurat 123456 jest dobrym haslem na tego typu sprawach jak router
<Dreadlish> i dalej nie udało mi sie zainstalować xineramy na windowsie
<Diabelko> chyba w domu.
<Dreadlish> co to za system
<nn52> nie wiem co gościu z SiS miał na tym debcu że płakał i przezywał .....// "D
<BlessJah> sprawdzilbym je dopiero tracac nadzieje na zgadniecie
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: nie.
<nn52> BlessJah, nie tylko miał tem router,  tak było tj.. lustro i katalogi wszystkich innych komputerów .. :P
<Diabelko> BlessJah: w ogóle, to ja znalazłem ciekawy program na windowsa do odzyskiwania plików
<Diabelko> śmieszne jest to, że odczytał mi rzeczy zaorane przez ext4
<Dreadlish> wof
<Dreadlish> getdataback?
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: co "nie"?
<Diabelko> niet
<Dreadlish> czy któryś z ontrackowych wynalazków?
<nn52> tj. Inne komputery  miały  /home/ na dysku sieciowym.
<Diabelko> a nie wiem
<Diabelko> recuva się zwie
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> ano
<BlessJah> co w tym dziwnego?
<Dreadlish> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=10M #happy recovering madafakiery
<nn52> tylko szkoda że był głupi ....
<BlessJah> plik wyglada tak samo na dowolnym FS
<Diabelko> BlessJah: tylko że jest inaczej zamazywany podczas zakładania FS misiu
<BlessJah> Diabelko: nie jest kotku
<Diabelko> jest jest
<Dreadlish> mkfs robi tylko strukture fsa
<Dreadlish> nie zarypuje ci dysku zerami
<Dreadlish> ani nic
<Diabelko> no i? :)
<BlessJah> Diabelko: pliki zostaja
<Dreadlish> no i nic ci nie da że zaorałeś go przez ext4
<Diabelko> ja nie mówię o sytuacji gdy NTFSa zaorałem ext4
<Dreadlish> jak i tak pliki zostaną
<nn52> bo ja mu na zachętę odmontowałam wszystkie partycje z fstab i zablokowałam automontowanie ....  ;P.
<Diabelko> tylko gdy ext4 zaorałem ntfsem
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: czy tak czy tak - wszystkie fsy robią tak samo
<BlessJah> Diabelko: pliki zostaja, dopoki nie zapelnisz dysku zerami przez dd albo kolekcja zdjec z kotkami
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: gdyby wszystkie fsy robiły tak samo to nie byłoby żadnego problemu z odzyskaniem plików z każdego z nich
<BlessJah> nie ma
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: nie mówie że wszystkie fsy wyglądają tak samo
<BlessJah> dopoki fizycznie nie nadpiszesz pliku
<Dreadlish> tylko wszystkie fsy poprostu zawsze tylko konstruują sobie szkielet systemu
<BlessJah> i o ile plik nie byl pofragmentowany
<Dreadlish> i jak coś pchasz to dopiero rusza
<Diabelko> BlessJah: i widzisz, i tu właśnie dałeś dupy
<Diabelko> bo dużo plików jest pofragmentowanych na różnych fsach
<Diabelko> nie daje się to tak we znaki jak w ntfsie, ale fragmentacja jest
<Dreadlish> dobra
<BlessJah> Diabelko: nie dalem
<Dreadlish> to sie poprostu nie rozumiemy
<Dreadlish> kończmy temat
<Diabelko> i tutaj już kwestia tego jak dany fs robi sobie "link" do kolejnego kawałka
<Diabelko> ciągły plik odzyskać to nawet określając ręcznie bloki można
<BlessJah> Diabelko: zakladajac, ze masz pusty dysk, to wgrywajac na niego plik, na kazdym fs ten plik wyglada tak samo
<Diabelko> bułka z pasztetem
<Diabelko> zakładając, że każda kobieta ma 90/60/90...
<Diabelko> doskonale wiesz, że takie założenia nijak nie sprawdzają się w praktyce
<BlessJah> wiem
<Diabelko> a jeśli nie wiedziałeś, to już wiesz
<BlessJah> Diabelko: odzyskasz niepofragmentowane pliki z dowolnego fs
<qrq> Mam pytanie :D
<BlessJah> qrq: to je zadaj
<qrq> "Warning: 2 coefficients were truncated. Max. truncated value: 35838
<qrq> Fade out your signal to fit into [-32768;+32767] interval."
<qrq> Co to znaczy?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: ale co mi z odzyskania niepofragmentowanych plików, skoro ja bym chciał odzyskać wszystkie?
<BlessJah> Diabelko: nie da sie/jest to bardzo trudne
<qrq> Konwertuje wav do acm
<qrq> I takie coś mi wyleciało
<Diabelko> qrq: wydaje mi się, że chodzi o zakres częstotliwościowy
<Diabelko> zwyczajnie acm obsługuje integery tylko ;d
<Diabelko> BlessJah: da się, wystarczy dobry program pod windowsa
<BlessJah> jesli skasowales pofragmentowany, masz duze szanse na utrate jakiejs czesci i po tobie
<Diabelko> i tutaj znów linux kuleje
<Diabelko> bo nie ma dobrej alternatywy
<BlessJah> Diabelko: az z ciekawosci zrobie ntfs i zrobie pofragmentowany plik
<Diabelko> no to zrób
<BlessJah> photorec jak do tej pory mnie nie zawiodl
<Diabelko> ja odzyskałem calusieńki dysk prawie
<Diabelko> poza jakimiś pierdołami
<qrq> Podmieniam sobei soundtrack w Falloucie
<BlessJah> sprawdze jak sobie poradzi z pofragmentowanym
<Diabelko> qrq: utnij zbyt wysokie częstotliwości w pliku za pomocą audacity
<Diabelko> i spróbuj jeszcze raz
<Diabelko> mp3 robi to automatem, acm w takim razie nie
<BlessJah> qrq: czym to konwertujesz? ffmpeg?
<qrq> Nie :D
<qrq> Windowsowym programem w konsoli
<Diabelko> no to masz przyczynę
<Diabelko> windows i program w konsoli
<Diabelko> lmao
<qrq> A da się przez ffmpeg?
<Diabelko> chyba tak
<BlessJah> Diabelko: sciagnalem cie, zebysz przeczytal to, co Dreadlish o ipatcie pisze
<BlessJah> o ile masz kodeki - da
<BlessJah> Diabelko: ja sie z czyms takim jak ipat nie spotkalem
 * adasiek_abix cos tam przeczytał, ale zbyt duży nawał wypowiedzi...
<BlessJah> adasiek_abix: nie mozesz w quasselu przewijac?
<BlessJah> moge ci z logow wyciac
<adasiek_abix> moge, tylko za dużo tego
<Dreadlish> ale to naprawde takie przedsięwzięcie w 2h postawić całą pracownie na debianie?
<adasiek_abix> jedyne co wylowiłem sensownie to beniamin i iPAT
<BlessJah> ech, wytne ci
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie o to mi chodzi
<Dreadlish> czy o ipata i inne gówna
<Dreadlish> czy o tą dziewczyne co rozpierdoliła mbra?
<BlessJah> ipat
<BlessJah> http://blessjah.tk/logi.log
<BlessJah> adasiek_abix: ^gdzies tu
<Dreadlish> ipat działa tylko pod windowsem o ile pamiętam
<Dreadlish> dostajesz do tego obskórne intelowskie gui
<bialy663> i tylko vista,
<Dreadlish> i możesz tym wyłączyć całą pracownie
<bialy663> vista+
<adasiek_abix> a że penie BIOSem blokowany jest zapis na dysku na mbr?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: robi to, co ja skombinowalem z pxe
<Dreadlish> i tylko wydłuża to star systemu
<Dreadlish> adasiek_abix: można zablokować zapis w ogóle na dysku
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: pxe tez wydluza
<Dreadlish> tzn. jest coś na dysku "do restartu"
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ale pxe daje sie pominąć by ^C
<adasiek_abix> http://www.opiekunucznia.pl/ochrona-dysku.htm
<adasiek_abix> proszę...
<BlessJah> daje
<BlessJah> ooo, zdjecie klawisza 8
<Dreadlish> ooo!
<Dreadlish> 8 party
<BlessJah> nauczyciel nie jest idiota? sam 8 nie znajdzie?
<Dreadlish> może istnieją tacy
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: z ipat-em nie zainstalujesz linuksa na drugiej partycji?
<jacekowski> adasiek_abix: bios gowno moze a nie mbr zablokowac
<jacekowski> adasiek_abix: o ile nie masz sprzetowego blokera
<qrq> acm to kontener czy jak?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> nawet mp3 to kontener
<qrq> To wiem :)
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: miej tam drugą partycje
<qrq> Tylko za bardzo nie rozumiem sensu plików 22 KHz
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: chodzi o to czy moge na kazdym kompie niezaleznego czy caly dysk jest nadpisywany
<BlessJah> qrq: mlodzi audiofile slysza roznice
<Vorbis^> a acm to nie było od kodeków w windowsie?
<qrq> Muzyka w Falloucie jest w acm
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: twoj nick pasuje do tematu jak nos do piesci
<qrq> BlessJah Chyba mi nie powiesz że nie słyszysz różnicy pomiędzy 44 KHz a 22
<qrq> :D
<BlessJah> qrq: cos tak jakby
<Vorbis^> o.o
<Vorbis^> chyba na telefonie
<BlessJah> qrq: nie, gdzies z 22*Hz jest granica slyszalnosci dla czlowieka
<BlessJah> teoretyczna,z wiekiem szybko tracimy te najwyzsze partie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: sinusoida
<Vorbis^> więc pliki musza mieć 44kHz
<Vorbis^> a to wynika z jakiegoś tam prawa
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak masz prbkowanie 22kHz to bedziesz mogl trojkat odwzorowac
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jaki trojkat, z jakiej sinusoidy
<BlessJah> ja mowie o sluchaniu muzyki
<jacekowski> Vorbis^: to shannona
<BlessJah> nie ogladaniu
<jacekowski> Vorbis^: czy tam kotelnikova
<jacekowski> Vorbis^: na zachodzi nazywane nyquistem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale to nie chodzi o to
<jacekowski> BlessJah: posluchaj sobie 22 kHz pile a 22kHz sinusoide
<BlessJah> pile?
<jacekowski> tak na prawde zeby sygnal dobrze odwzorowac potrzebujesz kolo 10x wieksze probkowanie
<jacekowski> no to trojkat
<BlessJah> argh
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mowisz o czestotliwosci probkowania tak?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> ja cholera mysle o czestotliwosciach dzwieku
<Vorbis^> ale i tak żeby odróżnić probkowanie 44.1 od 96 to trzeba lepszy sprzęt niż pierdziawki za 50zł
<jacekowski> odroznic, niekoniecznie
<BlessJah> i wlasnie te 22kHz to granica
<jacekowski> stwierdzic ktore jest ktore, to tak
<jacekowski> ale powiedziec ze sa inne bedziesz w stanie
<BlessJah> tutaj mial byc hint dla ucznia, dzwonek w komorce nastawcie na granice wlasnej slyszalnosci, nauczyciel tego nie uslyszy (wy za kilka lat tez nie)
<Dreadlish> he
<Vorbis^> bo głosnik w komórce ma pasmo przenoszenia aż do granicy słyszalności...
<jacekowski> ma
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: no fakt
<BlessJah> ze w taniej moze byc problem
<jacekowski> te glosniki maja pasmo przenoszenia do 30-40kHz
<jacekowski> to niskie czestotliwosci sa problemem
<jacekowski> wysokie, zadnym
<Dreadlish> bywa
 * BlessJah musi znalezc wykres wiek/czestotliwoc
<Dreadlish> ja wyłączam zawsze dźwięki bo i tak wibracje są wystarczająco głośne
<Dreadlish> że słysze je pół domu
<BlessJah> zeby wiedziec jaka mam przewage i jak dlugo
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ja uzylem dyskretnego 'beep'
<Dreadlish> a to też można
<BlessJah> i to na legalu
<Dreadlish> na budzik jest rebel yell i obudzi nawet umarłego po pierwszej zwrotce
<BlessJah> czasem w szkolach rygorystycznie podchodza, wtedy lepiej nawet bez wibracji
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: rebel yell?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: google 4 it
<Dreadlish> w wydaniu polskim
<BlessJah> billy idol? czy children of bofom?
<Dreadlish> billy idol
<BlessJah> jak mnie wkurza ten niedorobiony klient youtube
<Dreadlish> 23:37
<Dreadlish> czas pograć na gitarze
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ok, rozumiem skad yell w tytule
<qrq> Działa :D
<Dreadlish> noja
<qrq> Zastąpiłem muzykę z gry tym http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAOWMHBRHH4
<BlessJah> qrq: winamp w tle?
<qrq> Nie :D
<BlessJah> nie taniej by wyszlo?
<qrq> Fallout jest niezły
<qrq> Ale soundtrack ma tragiczny
<Dreadlish> 1st!
<Dreadlish> lold
<qrq> ?
<Dreadlish> nic
<Dreadlish> ale i tak fest!
<Dreadlish> ferst*
<qrq> Co ferst? :D
<Dreadlish> 1st!
<Dreadlish> nosz kierwa
<Dreadlish> 4 min after północ 1st dopiero
<Dreadlish> ogar plz
<qrq> Nie kapuje :D
<Dreadlish> powiadam wam
<Enlik> Dreadlish: gratulacje
<Dreadlish> fejspalm dla was
<Dreadlish> Enlik: dzięgz
<szymon_g> witam
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-19
<Matan[M]> bry
<Quintasan> bry
<lisu> powitać
<bialy663> it's friday, friday
 * TheNumb szuka taniego vpsa z xenem/vmware.
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> jak tani?
<Dreadlish> ;d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ile się da.
<Dreadlish> 40zł wzwyż
<Dreadlish> tak imo
<Dreadlish> gdziekolwiek
<Dreadlish> nawet na lowendboxie taniej nie znajdziesz
<Dreadlish> właśnie - lowendbox.com - tam poszukaj
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: kthx
<TheNumb> Hmm... Ciekawe ile trzeba się nagimnastykować żeby zrobić upgrade debiana w openvz.
<lisu> TheNumb: imho chyba nie trzeba sie meczyc zbyt duzo
<fi9o> 11:39 |       TheNumb | Hmm... Ciekawe ile trzeba się nagimnastykować żeby zrobić upgrade debiana w  openvz.
<fi9o> TheNumb: A dlaczego trzeba sie gimnastykowac?
<TheNumb> fi9o: aktualizacja kernela.
<fi9o> TheNumb: Na openvz korzystasz z jaja matki
<TheNumb> fi9o: ano tak, ale hmm
<TheNumb> Czekaj.
<TheNumb> Robiłęm kiedyś upgrade ubuntu na openvz i się posypało.
<fi9o> No to raczej nie powinna byc wina kernela
<fi9o> Bo kernela nie aktualizowales tam.
<nn52> Działają wam aktualizacje automatyczne?
<szymon_g> witam
<nn52> Kurde... ma zwiększyć "/"
<nn52> a pomniejszyć "/home"?
<nn52> bo pisze że na partycje "/" jest tylko 980 mb ...
<TheNumb> nn52: o czym ty mówisz?
<TheNumb> nn52: fdisk -l
<nn52> tzn info mi takie wyskoczyło
<TheNumb> albo nie
<TheNumb> df -h
<TheNumb> nn52: df -h i na wklej.org
<nn52> http://wklej.org/id/579088/
<TheNumb> To się coś posrało tym aktualizacjom.
<nn52> więc jak zwiększyć? ;]
<nn52> tak z 10gb? ;]
<nn52> na windowsie jest program do resizowania partycji , a na pingwinie?
<TheNumb> nn52: nic nie zwiększaj.
<szymon_g> nn52, zainteresuj sie LVMem
<TheNumb> chociaż
<nn52> Ubu niema partycji typu LVM , ale na partycji lvm pójdzie pod nóz cały home
<TheNumb> szymon_g: jemu by było prościej trzymać / i /home na jednej partycji.
<nn52> a można na osobnych?! :D
<nn52> jej! panie kolego! jej!
<dzezz> nn53: gparted
<szymon_g> nn52, ubu livecd nie obsluguje lvma (... i to ma byc dobra dystrybucja?), ubu alternate cd ma lvm
<dzezz> nn52: gparted
<szymon_g> TheNumb, alez to jest malo wygodne rozwiazanie. lvm jest lepszy
<szymon_g> lepszy= wygodniejszy imo
<nn52> debian ma lvm , ale konfigurowanie wszystkie gby mnie tylko wnerwiało
<szymon_g> no przeciez to sa 2 minuty roboty
<szymon_g> czy nawet mniej. proste jest toto (przynajmniej w anacondzie ;))
<nn52> c o2 minuty roboty?
<szymon_g> ustawienie lvma?
<szymon_g> spod instalatora, nie koniecznie recznie spod tty*
<nn52> teraz partycji na lvm nie przejde przecież
<szymon_g> :~ zawsze mozesz starowac wszystko na jakis nosnik, i zrobic lvma
<nn52> o kurde.... na Live musze przjeśc by zmienić rozmiar
<Admc`> jak przetłumaczyć  first assistant  na język polski? Pierwsza pomoc?
<nn52> tak
<Szatan> eh, ubuntu minimal cd ma LVM
<szymon_g> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.35.13-92.fc14.x86_64/kernel/drivers/char/tpm/tpm_atmel.ko': -1 No such device :/
<szymon_g> hm... tpm_atmel jest w /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<szymon_g> mimo to- nadal chce go ladowac o.O?
<Szatan> szymon_g: robisz klaster na atmedze?
<nn52> ide poszukać płytki z Ubuntu
<szymon_g> Szatan, :? to jest modul odpowiedzialny za TPM (trusted platform module)
<szymon_g> plytka tego nie obsluguje niestety :/
<Szatan> szymon_g: zrestartuj udeva czasem pomaga w fedorze polecenie service coś restart
<szymon_g> ale to sie pojawia zawsze podczas restartu systemu :|
<Szatan> szymon_g: aaa :P a nie lepiej samemu skompilować jajko?
<szymon_g> po co? nie chce mi sie :P
<szymon_g> i pozniej jeszcze instalowac stery do nvidii... leniwy jestem ;)
<Szatan> szymon_g: źródła załatwić z configiem + dodać 1 opcję? ;x
<Szatan> chyba fedora daje źródełka
<szymon_g> tak, daje. nie maja wyjscia :)
<Admc`> mam takiego srtinga w programie: Waiting for the first-assistant to be finished, przetłumaczylem go na: Oczekiwanie na ukończenie pierwszej pomocy
<Admc`> ale wciaż nie jestem pewien czy tłumaczenie jest poprawnie
<Enlik> jakbym to przeczytał w programie tobym się zastanawiał, czy nie dzwonić na 999
<szymon_g> o, bedzie nowa czesc (?) Blade Runnera o.O
<Admc`> Enlik: no właśnie
<szymon_g> http://www.deadline.com/2011/08/ridley-scott-ready-to-direct-new-version-of-seminal-sci-fi-film-blade-runner/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4xe3mrn> (at www.deadline.com)
<Admc`> lepiej zostawię bez tłumaczenia
<Enlik> ja musze kiedyś „swoje” dotłumaczyć (uaktualnić)
<Admc`> jak trafię na ten tekst w programie to wywnioskuję z kontekstu jak to przetłumaczyć
<Admc`> wkurza mnie jak program jest w połowie po polsku w połowie po angielsku
<Admc`> w takim przypadku zazwyczaj tłumacze brakujące srtingi
<Admc`> stringi*
<Ashiren24> :O
<Wilczek> :O
<Wilczek> ;D
<Vorbis^> a jak przetłumaczyć "Thanks to all Launchpad contributors!"
<Vorbis^> ?
<Enlik> właśnie ja mam problem z tym „contributions/contributor” - w pewnym kontekście to drugie słyszałem jako udziałowiec, ale oczywiście nie do tego
<Vorbis^> no też nie bardzo wiem jak by to przetłumaczyć
<Enlik> Podziękowania dla użytkowników Launchpada za (…) --> trochę za bardzo podkreśla LP (chyba), ale sens je
<AaaA> *uczestników/członków?
<Enlik> członków Launchpada? To nie sekta ;P
<Enlik> ktoś wie, gdzie GNOME - sticky notes przechowuje dane? To nie dla mnie
<AaaA> jak to nie?:)
<AaaA> uczestikow projektu;)
<AaaA> wspołpracownikow?:)
<AaaA> a tak w ogole to o co chodzi?
<Dreadlish> bo to jakaś sekta
<Dreadlish> enlik napisał
<szymon_g> zegnam
<nn52> oi już git
<Foxik> siema
<nn52> hej
<nn52> Znacie jakis program do montowania fimów?
<nn52> z wyjątkiem OpenShot , bo on sam mi się wyłącza....
<cojack> Wizard: ping
<cojack> Wizard: ping
<Matan[M]> nn52: PiTiVi
<Matan[M]> nn52: Kino
<Matan[M]> nn52: Avidemux [?]
<nn52> Avidemux raczej nie
<nn52> bo to konwerter
<nn52> tak sie  sie wydaje
<nn52> Avideux nawet nie obsługuje formatu  .ogv  :/
<fi9o> No to bylo pierw przeczytac co potrafi program.
<fi9o> Nie zostalbys rozczarowany.
<grek> czesc
<nn52> została / rozczarowana.
<nn52> ja nie czytam opsu programów , ja je instaluje
<grek> niby glupie pytanie : gdzie konfiguruje sie wlasciwolsci sieci (mam kde) przewodowej ?  niby jest wlasciwosci sieci - dodalem ladnie swoja siec, ustawilem statyczne ip oraz łącz automatycznie - ale nie po restarcie mam polaczenie z automatycznym polaczeniem a nie moim
<nn52> a ja nie wróżka nie wiem jakie formaty wspiera
<grek> wie ktos ?
<fi9o> nn52: Wybacz, ale z nicku nie potrafilem stwierdzic ktora plec reprezentujesz.
<nn52> huh
<grek> albo idac tedy
<grek> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2009/02/konfiguracja-sieci-z-linii-polecen.html
<grek> co to network 192.168.3.0
<grek> broadcast 192.168.3.255
<grek> zawsz ustawiam dns brame ip
<grek> ip
<grek> a co to network i broadcast
<grek> bo chyba recznie trzeba to przeedytowac
<nn52> błe... PiTiVi też sobie nie radzi z rendenerowaniem
<dzezz> grek: spróbuj bez, powinno zadziałać
<dzezz> grek: jakby co to jest programik ipcalc
<nn52> grek , a chcesz zrobić IP sztywne?
<nn52> w moim przypadkju wygląda to tak : 192.168.1.141 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1192.168.1.1
<nn52> po kolei
<grek> tak ip mui byc sztywne
<grek> ok dziek
<grek> a co co chodzi z tym PiTiVi
<nn52> pisze że koduje , została 1 Sec i nic sie nie dzieje
<m477> co mam z tym zrobic?
<m477> sudo mount -o loop IMAGE.img /mnt
<m477> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<nn52> Pisze że musisz sprecyzować system pliów
<Quintasan> grek: Niestety wina NetworkManagera
<Quintasan> grek: Mają naprawić w 0.9 a my czekamy
<m477> nn52: no łał, ale jak go niby sprecyzowac? -iso9660 czy jakos tak?
<nn52> iso9..... jest dla plików  .iso
<m477> a dla tego?
<m477> co ja chce zamontowac
<nn52> osobiście nie wiem jak zamontować plik  .IMG , bo nigdy  z takim się nie spotkałam
<m477> tam jest jeszcze .CCD i .sub
<nn52> pomysle , może coś wymyśle
<m477> na windzie to smiga
<nn52> zamontuj CCD
<m477> to samo
<nn52> tak bo to jest obraz zrobiony przez Clone CD.
<nn52> pomyśle, daj chwile
<m477> spoko
<nn52> a spróbój przez CDEmu
<nn52> zamontować
<m477> tzn?
<nn52> program do montowanie obrazów płyt
<nn52> odpowiednik Deamon Tools
<nn52> wiem jak montować ISO i NRG....
<m477> nie mam
<nn52> ale z .IMG to ześ mnie zastrzelił
<nn52> to zinastaluj
<m477> czemu niby?
<nn52> "sudo apt-get install libmirage vhba-module cdemu-daemon cdemu-client"
<m477> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu libmirage
<nn52> to pomiń go
<nn52> "cdemu load 0 fajnyprogram.img" i po problemie.
<nn52> zamontuje chyba do /media/
<m477> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu vhba-module
<m477> wszystko mam pominac -,- ?
<nn52> kurde,
<nn52> jak niema to https://launchpad.net/furiusisomount/ < -to też jest super program
<nn52> tez montuje IMG ;]
<nn52> i nie tylko
<nn52> http://launchpad.net/furiusisomount/python/0.11.3.1/+download/furiusisomount_0.11.3.1_all.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3mm2hk7> (at launchpad.net)
<nn52> a co do cdemu , sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cdemu/ppa && sudo apt-get update < repo dodaj
<nn52> temu nie znajduje
<m477> nn52: i gdzie to montuje bo napewno nie do /media/ bo tam mam partycje, helpa nie ma a w manualu tez nic nie pisza ...
<nn52> zależy od programu
<nn52> nie wiem gdzie to wrzuca
<nn52> najczęscie do /home wrzuca
<nn52> lecz nie wiem który z niech gdzie jw rzuca
<m477> jak do home
<m477> w ogole tryb graficzny sie nie uruchamia
<m477> no to na co mi program do montowania skoro nie wiadomo gdzie on montuje O_o
<nn52> o.O... cięzko sprawdzić gdie co jest zamontowane?!.... np. w gparted.... sprawdzisz se gdzie zamiontowany obraz jest
<nn52> bo pokaze ścierzke...
<nn52> lol
<nn52> albo komendą
<m477> sciezke
<m477> a df tez wyswietla wszystko co jest zamontowane?
<nn52> sprawdź
<m477> wyswietla mi tylko to oczym wiem ze montowalem
<nn52> he?!
<m477> no to co wczesniej samemu montowalem to jest
<m477> ale tego co ten furious mogl zamonotwac to nie widze
<nn52> Furius
<nn52> pisze jak byk " Punk Montowania "
<m477> jeden kij i tak nie dziala
<nn52> Plik Obrazu
<nn52> a potem 'Fuse"
<nn52> <http://tinyurl.com/3mm2hk7> ściągnij to .... więcej juz pomysłow nie mam
<nn52>  jak to nie zadziała
<nn52> kurde nie to
<m477> >_>
<nn52> AcetoneIso2 poszukaj
<nn52> zresztą
<nn52> w repo jest
<nn52> sudo apt-get install acetoneiso2
<nn52> sudo apt-get install acetoneiso
<Foxik> witam
<Foxik> jak wyłączyć campiza?
<BlessJah> compiza
<BlessJah> `g jak wyłączyć campiza?
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Compiz Fusion – openSUSE wiki: <http://portal.suse.pl/wiki/index.php/Compiz_Fusion>
<BlessJah> ok, nie ten link
<BlessJah> Foxik: ale juz wiesz, gdzie jest odpowiedz
<BlessJah> hm... kto ma tutaj androida?
<BlessJah> potrzebuje pomocy przy teoretycznej instalacji teoretycznego appsa
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: gratulacje! teoretycznie zainstalowałeś ;P
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: nie, chce wiedziec czy apps istnieje i czy jest platny/darmowy plus link do miejsca gdzie mozna go kupic/pobrac
<albino_> Witam.
<BlessJah> nie mam andka, wiec nie wiem gdzie jeszcze szukac
<albino_> Pyt, jak sie polaczyc z niezabezpieczona siecia wifi za pomoca iwconfig?
<BlessJah> albino_: chwileczke
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: toć webowa wersja android market ma szukajkę
<albino_> Za pomoca jakies graficznej nakladki - klikam ,,polacz'' i ,,se'' dziala, a to mi standardowo nie wychodzi
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: wlasnie appsa nie ma tam
<albino_> np. iwconfig wlan0 essid "<name>"
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: skoro nie ma to nie ma
<Matan[M]> szukaj jeszcze w innych repo
<albino_> Bez bledu daje prompt root's
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: sklepie amazona czu cuś
<albino_> BlessJah: np
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: wlasnie ja nie wiem skad androidowcy biora appsy, dlatego pytam
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: normalnie jak w każdym lin dodaja sobie repo
<Matan[M]> tyle że o ile mi wiadomo wszystkie repo się w AM składa i szukajka powinna je znaleźć
<albino_> To lin = google/android?
<albino_> ;)
<albino_> grunt to pozytywne myslenie
<BlessJah> tak android to linuks
<BlessJah> albino_: czemu akurat iwconfig?
<albino_> Prawie tak samo otwarty.
<albino_> ok.
<albino_> Byle z konsoli
<albino_> wpa_suplikant tez moze byc
<Matan[M]> albino_: przeca bazuje na linuksowym kernelu to linux
<albino_> Bazuja ;)
<BlessJah> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#Manual_setup
<albino_> Ło jej ;-P
<BlessJah> albino_: english?
<albino_> np
<albino_> I'm on #ubuntu and got a link from Arch Linux ;)
<albino_> Wypije za to ;)
<BlessJah> albino_: wpa-supplicant jest do wpa czyli szyfrowanych
<albino_> E tam.
<albino_> godosz ;-)
<BlessJah> albino_: co poradzic, jak arch ma najlepsza dokumentacje?
<albino_> to nie zabezpieczonej tez sie da ;)
<albino_> tylko na WPA/WPA2 bez wpa_sup sie nie da
<BlessJah> ano
<albino_> Doba.
<albino_> Dobra*
<albino_> Napisali co każdy.
<albino_> iwconfig <interface> essid <name>
<albino_> potem ew. DHCP
<albino_> tylko, ze wlasnie mi to nie dziala
<albino_> Nie laczy, chodz bledu nei wywala
<albino_> dmesg tez milczy
<BlessJah> hum...
<albino_> A klikam na cudowne graficzne cos tam na GNOME i....
<BlessJah> a dhcp odpaliles i interfejs jest?
<albino_> ... jedek click polacz i...
<BlessJah> ifconfig wlan0 up?
<albino_> inf jest
<albino_> ale nawet po wydaniu komendy iwconfig nic sie nie zmienia
<albino_> On mi nawet nie pokazuje, ze cos tam sie z SIDem polaczyl
<albino_> nic
<albino_> Pomijajac IP
<albino_> to sobie moge recznie ustawi
<albino_> ustawic
<albino_> Jet up
<albino_> Jest*
<albino_> nawet alias obok na trybie monitor ;-P
<BlessJah> albino_: ifconfig wklej gdzies
<albino_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#Manual_setup
<albino_> Kurwa.
<albino_> Sorry
<albino_> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 0c:60:76:9a:1b:ec   inet6 addr: fe80::e60:76ff:fe9a:1bec/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 RX packets:63 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:74 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000  RX bytes:17256 (17.2 KB)  TX bytes:15764 (15.7 KB)
<BlessJah> nie tutal
<albino_> To jak nie jestem polaczony
<BlessJah> wklej.org czy gdzies
<albino_> Ej no...
<albino_> Za mb/ps placimy?
<BlessJah> tutaj nie wolno :>
<albino_> Ja tez jestem z mobile conn atm ;-P
<albino_> Aaaa
<albino_> ok
<BlessJah> nie, ale sam zobacz jak to sie czyta
<BlessJah> jakby 2x dluzsze bylo, musialbym przewijac
<albino_> Uzywasz Linux'sa przeczytasz to w jedenej lini nawet jak przerobie na szesnastkowy
<albino_> (joke0
<albino_> )
<BlessJah> zalezy jakie kodowanie
<albino_> no, ok.
<albino_> ale....
<albino_> dalismy radę?
<albino_> wywnioskujesz.
<BlessJah> dalismy
<BlessJah> iwlisc scan
<albino_> masz wynik
<BlessJah> na wklej.org
<albino_> jest wykrywa
<albino_> siec sie nazywa "arisu:
<albino_> "
<albino_> Na chan 5
<albino_> bez _zadnego_ zabezpieczenia
<BlessJah> a na AP jakies logi?
<albino_> (mmmm, uwielbiam irssi)
<julek> o/
<albino_> Oś mnie kolego zabił.
<albino_> nie pomyślałem o tym.
<albino_> ide na TP-LINK ftw
<albino_> (sorry, troche pijany juz jestem)
<julek> hakery...
<mrlukasz_> będą dzis burze
<mrlukasz_> na ślasku
<mrlukasz_> ?
<BlessJah> mrlukasz_: w wlkp o lodzkiem byla
<mrlukasz_> bo niewem czy serwer wyłaczyc
<mrlukasz_> :)
<mrlukasz_> zeby mi go czasem nie skopciło
<BlessJah> mrlukasz_: w budynku gdize go masz cos kiedys skopcilo?
<Vorbis^> mrlukasz_, mi teraz nad głową napierdziela burza
<BlessJah> mrlukasz_: instalacja jest w budynku nowa czy stara?
<BlessJah> mrlukasz_: masz bezpieczniki i listwy przy serwerach?
<Vorbis^> BlessJah, zawsze może być ten pierwszy raz
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: tak
<Vorbis^> ja przez burze pożegnałem jeden zasilacz
<Vorbis^> piorun walnął w transformator niedaleko
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: ja w szkole za swojej kadencji dwa albo trzy
<Vorbis^> był tylko grzmot i trzask z obudowy kompa
<Vorbis^> i dymek
<BlessJah> spieprzona instalacja, zdarzaly sie cyrki w stylu polowa klasy ma prad
<BlessJah> a druga nie
<julek> pierony siarczyste, łogniste
<tar-gz> julek: na co sie tak kamracie nerwujesz?
<BlessJah> bo poszly korki a pol komputerow bylo pod inna instalacja (sic!)
<julek> eee... tak tylko przeszkadzam
<Vorbis^> sąsiedzi też wymieniali zasilacze
<Vorbis^> widać zdolny elektryk robił instalacje
<albino_> nic tam specialnego nie ma, ale to kiepskiej jakosci router wifi, tw wiele i tak nie powie.
<albino_> iptables czyse po mojej stronie
<albino_> czyste*
<julek> polski rzemieslnik jak w piosence T. Chyły
<julek> "idzie piekny, wspanialy i tragiczny zarazem... wzial przed chwila wodociag i polaczyl go z gazem...";)
<anemus> o znowu burza..
<mrlukasz_> umni ejuz grzmi
<mrlukasz_> masakra
<mrlukasz_> a miało byc tak pięknie
<mrlukasz_> :)
<anemus> oO mały split
 * BlessJah nie widzi żadnego splita
<AaaA> spleen
<qermit> o/
<suitch> qermit
<qermit> suitch: \o/
<suitch> ja widze co piszesz na jabberze
<qermit> a ja nie widze jak piszesz
<qermit> weź coś napisz
<suitch> :(
<qermit> nawet w logach nie widze
<qermit> suitch: zrob auth -r qermit :(
<qermit> tzn poproś o autoryzacje
<suitch> :/
<suitch> nie moge
<qermit> dlaczego?
<suitch> bo nie ma takiej funkcji
<suitch> ty popros
<qermit> ja prosiłem
<BlessJah> query też nie działa?
<Enlik> kurde, w manualach da sie miec czytelne polskie znaki w ogole? ;f
<BlessJah> qermit: obiecaj coś w zamian
<BlessJah> Enlik: da
<Enlik> BlessJah: np. jaki jest u Ciebie poprawny?
<BlessJah> ale nie wiem jak to zrobić w ubuntu
<BlessJah> Enlik: no ja po pierwsze unikam polskich manuali jak ognia
<Enlik> ta, stare
<BlessJah> i wtedy wszystkie znaki działają
<qermit> BlessJah: jaki zamian?
<BlessJah> qermit: zamian, zamian
<BlessJah> qermit: taki zwrot
<BlessJah> do prośby dołącz obietnicę jakąś
<Szatan> OMG! Polska nie może uczestniczyć w loterii green card USA
<Szatan> no to fajnie :<
<BlessJah> Szatan: i tak byś nie pojechał
<Szatan> BlessJah: eh, jaja chyba sobie robisz
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> bez pracy jezyka i pieniedzy?
<BlessJah> Szatan: ogarnij sie w temacie stypendiow dla zagranicznych studentow na uczelniach
<BlessJah> zobaczymy czy jestes taki madry
<Szatan> BlessJah: kasa jest, sprawa życiowa
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem przecinka po drugim wyrazie
<foreste> czesc ;d
<foreste> makabra rozbieralem toshibe satelite a300
<foreste> z ati radeon hd 3470
<foreste> niewiem czemu lapek grzeje sie idlu do 60c
<foreste> wymienilem paste wyczyscilem  etc
<qrq> Backporty są mniej stabilne?
<qrq> Generalnie?
<qrq> Ehm
<Dreadlish> 1
<Quintasan> Admc`: ping
<Quintasan> Admc`: z resztą, znalazłem patch złożony z kilku commitów z repo i aktywatory powinny działać
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-20
<m477> jest ktos?
<m477> czemu mi to nie dziala ( brak koloru) ?
<m477> echo -e "${txtblu}test"
<m477> ok juz mam
<m477> tylko czemu wszystko mi pokolorowalo
<m477> dobra nvm
<Ashiren24> happy Caturday :3
<SimonPHOENIX> zapros mnie ktos na kanal php
<Ashiren24> :o
<Ashiren24> #php ?
<Ashiren24> mi weszlo normalnie
<Dreadlish> \o/
<Dreadlish> wstawać
<Dreadlish> 11 rano
<Szatan> Dreadlish: nie k**wa!
<Dreadlish> Szatan: już wstałeś
<Dreadlish> i nie szukaj burdelu
<Szatan> Dreadlish: o 5:30 :P
<Dreadlish> no
<Matan[M]> bry
<krisss117> siema, potrzebuję pomocy na temat adresu IP i protokołu GG, nie mogę takiej informacji wygooglować ... czy istnieje jeszcze możliwość zdobycia adresu IP znając kogoś numer gg ? -- konnekt nie działa, a kiedyś ładnie się sprawował, tak samo KADU (pokazuje mi tylko moje IP jak jestem na liscie kontaktow)
<krisss117> wyczytałem, że zostało wprowadzone jakieś poprawki bezpieczeństwa, ale nie jestem pewnien czy ma to z tym związek ... macie jakieś doświadczenie ?
<krisss117> ew. jak można w inny sposób zdobyć IP nie angażując drugiej osoby
<fi9o> Zakrasc sie do kompa
<fi9o> odpalic ff, wklepac twojeip.wp.pl
<fi9o> czy cos na ten desen.
<fi9o> Po czym zniknac jak ninja.
<krisss117> może jakieś bardziej profesjonalne odpowiedzi ?
<DaZ> kiedyś sie dało, teraz nie wiem
<DaZ> jakoś mniej sie da [;
<DaZ> kadu generalnie ssie dupe, a konnekt jest martwy od dawna
<DaZ> wtw moze umie? :f
<krisss117> ok, zaraz zobacze
<krisss117> :/ problemy z wine
<krisss117> :/
<Matan[M]> hmmm... znacie jakiś konsolowy czytnik usenetu?
<ksx4system> Matan[M]: slrn
<anemus> Matan[M]: Mutt
<Matan[M]> thx, w podzięce dam wam autorki przepis na ogórki z miodem ;3 http://pastebin.com/UvcZuaYM
<Dreadlish> ogórki i miód?
<Dreadlish> nakurwiasz octem z solą
<Dreadlish> i są fajne
<Dreadlish> a jak chcesz półsłodkie to jeszcze cukrem
<jacekowski> a ja wpierdalam bulki z maslem czosnkowym
<jacekowski> bo w tesco wczoraj znalazlem
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: bułki ze masełem czostkowym, jak szlachta ;]
<pure> witam serdecznie
<BlessJah> microsoft communicator jak podejrzewam, korzysta z wlasnego, niezgodnego z niczym innym, protokolu? jak to jest z nokia chat? to jest xmpp czy nie jest?
<pure> chyba tak ,to jest xmpp mnie się wydaje, a to źle?
<BlessJah> pure: a na jakiej podstawie tak sadzisz, bo ja szukam kogos kto wie
<Cyr4x> co?
<BlessJah> informacje w internecie stoja w sprzecznosci z moimi wlasnymi doswiadczeniami
<nn52> hej , co jest?
<BlessJah> nn52: spacja przed przecinkiem
<BlessJah> pure: u ciebie za to loteria :>
<pure> Kiedyś googlowałem,i coś z xmp przeleciało mi przez oczy. Mogę się upewnić.
<BlessJah> nie musisz ja sie upewnile googlujac
<pure> albo XMPP/ , albo Jabber
<pure> nn52, naprawiłem sobie systema w końcu ..... zblacklistowałem dwa sterowniki i jest ok.
<BlessJah> pure: a to jest jakas roznica miedzy nimi
<pure> nie :P chyba nie,to jest to samo mnie się wydaje... :P tzn.działają na tej samej zasadzie,tak myśle.
<pure> a chyba nawet
<BlessJah> pure: wiecej pewnosci siebie
<pure> Jabber to dawna nazwa XMMP
<BlessJah> jesli czegos nie wiesz na pewno - googluj
<BlessJah> jesli wydaje ci sie ze wiesz, to badz tego pewny
<pure> kurde , splash mi się nie ładuje z Ubuntu , zawsze odpalam PC'ta i widze piękne logo Ubuntu ,a od kilku tyogdni nie widze go , tylko Czarny ekran, potem sie ładuje gdm
<pure> hmm
<pure> co odpowiada że splash? ( jaka paczka)
<pure> za*
<BlessJah> pure: sprawdz w synapticu
<pure> no właśnie szukam w synaptic'u , dziś czały dzień naprawiałem system
<pure> zreinstalu plymounth może pomoże
<pure> z/w
<nn52> macie jakieś fajne  motywy do gnome z fajnymi ikonkami ?
<nn52> oczywiście gnome2
<Biszkopcik> odpalanie kilku serwerow gier/glosowych z konta www-data moze czyms grozic?
<Biszkopcik> kazdy serwer jest innego usera
<BlessJah> Biszkopcik: chodzi o teamspeaka i jakies cs? dodaj oddzielnego usera z ograniczeniem proca, zeby ci nie zamulilo i tyle
<BlessJah> Biszkopcik: calosc jest tak bezpieczna, jak bezpieczne sa odpalane serwery
<BlessJah> czyli raczej zdjec z kotkami nie powinno ci skasowac
<BlessJah> bbl
<nn52> osobiście powiem że mam '2x TS3 server ,Lighttpd,SQL,ftp-server,mail-server,minecraft-server,cs.1.6-server, cod4-mw1-server na1 userze
<BlessJah> nn52: awesome
<BlessJah> nn52: ogarnij awesome, zamiast gnome
<BlessJah> bede potem
<nn52> awesome ,co masz na myśli?
<nn52> co z tym złego .... nic się na servie nie dzieje... :P
<Biszkopcik> BlessJah: mam panel php
<Biszkopcik> ktory odpala , zatrzymuje itp. serwer np. samp
<Biszkopcik> tyle ze on je odpala w taki sposob ze wykonuje ./panel.sh start etc.
<tar-gz> Hail!
<Biszkopcik> owy skrypt tworzy screena z procesem, tyle ze one sa odpalane na www-data
<Biszkopcik> rozumiesz cos?
<nn52> tar-gz, o/
<scx> dzien dobry
<scx> chcialbym zacisnac kabel ethernetowy 8-zylowy
<scx> krosowany
<tar-gz> to zaciśnij
<scx> czy musze zamienic tylko 1 z 3, 2 z 6?
<tar-gz> Hmmm.
<tar-gz> Pomyślmy.
<scx> czy tak jak tutaj:
<scx> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQcJi6zgYf17CJpgDtB1F6tAFav_J5BfwCZaL_xHVBhVo5e90MoOw
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3sf9dxp> (at t3.gstatic.com)
 * tar-gz myśli usilnie
<tar-gz> Już wiem!
<tar-gz> ... nie to jednak o piwie myślałem...
<nn52> tar-gz, hahaha :D
<scx> tar-gz: cos Ci nie wychodzi myslenie
<tar-gz> Jest upał, duszno godzine temu ustawiłem się ze znajomymi na zimnego kasztelanka z lodówki, a Tym debilom się auto gdzieś-tam popsuło.
<tar-gz> a Ty mi człowieku wyskakujesz z jakże fascynującym pomysłem zaciśnięcia sobie skrętki
<tar-gz> Najpierw uprzedź bo kiedys naprawde posram się z wrażenia
<scx> tar-gz: nikt Cie nie zmusza do przesiadywania na tym kanale
<nn52> ja mam specialny zaciskacz :D., wkładam do skrętki kabelki i ciach! :P
<tar-gz> Mama mnie zmusza. Powiedziała, że żreć nie dostanę
<nn52> wpisz w google " Zaciskanie wtyczek RJ45  " i po problemie
<qrq1> Witam
<scx> nn52: jeszcze wiekszy problem, bo sa rozne schematy
<qrq1> Czy najlepiej scalić pliki wav?
<qrq1> sox?
<nn52> Kurde, ile ponowy bo wyczyściło mi hitorię
<nn52> Piinowy
<scx> nn52: 8 zyl
<scx> http://pinouts.ru/NetworkCables/1Gbcrossover_pinout.shtml
<Biszkopcik> nn52: ja wolałbym wkładać samego skręta i ciach :D
<scx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<Biszkopcik> ale nam to dajesz?
<scx> nie wiem ktory jest poprawny
<nn52> scx 1gbase?
<nn52> xnacvzy 1 Gigabitiwy ?:D
<nn52> http://pinouts.ru/NetworkCables/1Gbcrossover_pinout.shtml No masz opisane
<nn52> jaki problem ? :D
<scx> nn52: taki, ze sie roznia
<scx> ten opis i na wiki
<scx> w dodatku myslalem, ze poprawny jest taki:
<scx> http://m.onet.pl/_m/3fc57eb0ad40b11919834f68c7751772,33,38.jpg
<nn52> Skrosowany jesat
<scx> nn52: czyli na wikipedii jest blad?
<nn52> http://m.onet.pl/_m/3fc57eb0ad40b11919834f68c7751772,33,38.jpg <- ten jest dobry.
<nn52> w zasdadzie
<nn52> powinien działać.
<Biszkopcik> nn52: zacznij trafiac w klawisze
<scx> nn52: no ale jest rozny od tych dwoch
<scx> dzialac oczywiscie ze zadziala
<scx> bo potrzebne sa 4 zyly: 1, 2, 3 i 6
<nn52> Biszkopcik, sorki :P
<scx> ja sie nie pytam czy zadziala tylko ktory jest poprawny
<nn52> a k
<Biszkopcik> teraz szyframi napierdala ;x
<nn52> użyj onotewskiego obrazka
<Matan[M]> no nad wrocławiem też się zastanawiam
<Matan[M]> fu, wrong tab
<qrq> Jak połączyć pliki wav w ffmpeg?
<qrq> W sensie scalić
<qrq> Sox nie chce scalać takich ogromnych plików :D
<nn52> mam pytanko , zna ktoś program który nagrywa filmiki z HD?! ( z wyj. record my desktop?)
<jacekowski> scx: gigabitowych sie nie krosuje
<jacekowski> scx: gigabitowe karty musza miec autocrossa
<Foxik> siema
<jacekowski> scx: a gigabitowe kabelki potrzebuja wszystkie 8 zyl
<Cyr4x> istanbul nagrywa
<Cyr4x> ale to prawie to samo co recordmydesktop
<Cyr4x> też nagrywa jako ogg video
<nn52> instambuł ma jakieś ustawienia w ogole? , mnie od razu zaczoł nagrywać po odpaleniu xd
<Foxik> siema
<ari-tczew> testuje ktoś ubuntu 11.10?
<Foxik> korzystałem z porady na forum ubuntu.pl, co do mojego problemu z grami i ostrzymałem odpowiedź jednak nie jestem jej do konca pewny, a wiec napisano mi, że mój komputer (zabytek) nie jest w stanie uciągnąć ubuntu 11.04 i gier, cyz to jest możliwe
<nn52> Zainstaluj debian
<nn52> a
<Foxik> tym bardziej,  że te gry maja tragiczne wymagania
<Foxik> a to coś pomoże?
<Foxik> hm?
<dwe11er> nie
<dwe11er> jakie gry chcesz odpalać?
<dwe11er> i jaki masz komputer
<nn52> "Nieudane pobranie informacji z repozytoriów, Proszę sprawdzić połączenie internetowe." "  W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/linuxfreedomlucid/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/linuxfreedomlucid/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found, E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used in
<nn52> stead.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3gku4jy> (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<nn52> też macie ten problem?
<Foxik> gry:cs, ogolnie fps, a komputer: ram 512, proc IP 2,66GHZz, ati radeon x1050/ 128
<dwe11er> wiesz co oznacza błąd 404?
<nn52> że nie istnieje?
<dwe11er> yup
<dwe11er> Foxik: bidnie
<Foxik> wiem
<dwe11er> trochę
<Foxik> w kwesti gier konsola mnie ratuje ::)
<dwe11er> a mnie zewnetrzna karta graficzna do laptopa
<Foxik> hehe
<nn52> instalować natty-proposed?
<Foxik> jak chcesz :{
<nn52> nie spierdzieli mi to systemu ? :D
<nn52> proposed ,to proponowane, chyba
<dwe11er> who cares
<dwe11er> twój system, nie nasz :>
<Foxik> a co do mojego problemu?
<nn52> ja sie tylko pytam czy to jakoś nie wpłynie na jego działanie
<Foxik> kurde lece kolacja sie pali :/
<dwe11er> Foxik: openarena i cs na wine powinny chodzić bez problemu
<dwe11er> nn52: skąd mamy wiedzieć? w tym roku nie dostaliśmy dofinansowania na szklane kule
<nn52> Kurde ,nie dobry rząd :D
<dwe11er> wiesz, jeżeli nie aktuaizujesz nic ważnego to nie powinno uwalić nic
 * Matan[M] ociera łezkę, wie że się nie dostanie na poli wrocław :'(
<jacekowski> za glupi jestes
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: nom
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: złe przedmioty sobie podobierałem :|
<Matan[M]> założyłem że na kierunkach informatycznych licza punkty z matury z informatyki :|
<Matan[M]> a tu na wrocławiu nie liczą [na poli GDA liczą]
<jacekowski> informatyka jest bez sensu
<jacekowski> w sensie matura
<jacekowski> nigdzie to sie nie przydaje
<dwe11er> Matan[M]: poli ssie dupe czasami
<Matan[M]> dwe11er: że niby mówisz na uni?
<dwe11er> na uni masz z reguły kupe czasu i sobie już na pierwszym roku prace w grafik wepchniesz
<Matan[M]> kusi mnie inż. przed nazwiskiem :|
<Matan[M]> tak samo jak mnie kusił tech
<dwe11er> inzyniera sobie z zarządzania zrobisz :>
<jacekowski> dwe11er: bo na politechnice trzeba sie uczyc
<jacekowski> dwe11er: a nie zgrywac idiote
<Matan[M]> tam zarządzanie... ni to robota ni to bezrobocie...
<jacekowski> albo chumaniste
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: zawsze mozesz na zmywak
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: no ja na inżynierię oprogramowania planowałem a nie na zmywak ;P
<jacekowski> czyli na klepacza kodu
<dwe11er> jacekowski: wiem, byłem 2 lata na politechnice
<dwe11er> i połowa tego co się uczyłem to jakaś kupa była
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: nom
<dwe11er> tak żeby było
<jacekowski> ide konczyc malowanie auta
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: bo jakoś mi sie nie widzi wieczna robota na wakacje
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: telekomunikacja albo takie
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: wiesz jakie klepanie kodu po 8h dziennie jest nudne?
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: ja nie internetowy
<dwe11er> jacekowski: nudne dla Ciebie
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: wiem, na C64 się klepało żeby można było w coś pograć ;)
<jacekowski> ja 3 miesiac juz oprogramowanie dla mostu klepie
<jacekowski> hmm, 2
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: ja nie miałem kontaktu z internetem przez tak długi czas że nadal jest to dla mnie czarna magia
<jacekowski> i juz mi sie odechciewa
<Matan[M]> jakieś routery, bramy, maski
<Matan[M]> nie ogarniam tego :|
<jacekowski> no co w tym za magia?
<jacekowski> ja tam wole jezdzic
<jacekowski> ale teraz siedze bo hitlerowcy wymyslili ze chca most podnosic w polowie wrzesnia
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze na poczatku byl grudzien
<dwe11er> Matan[M]: do wielkich rzeczy dochodzi sie powoli
<dwe11er> ze zmywaka się utrzymujesz, a resztę na naukę
<dwe11er> i po roku masz i kasę na kilka miesięcy życia i szukania pracy
<dwe11er> albo dopłacanie do doświadczenia
<m477> 'hitlerowcy' :D
<dwe11er> albo zakładasz firmę i piszesz cmsy
<Matan[M]> dwe11er: ja nie internetowy :|
<dwe11er> no to piszesz genialnie prosta grę
<Matan[M]> już bym wolał pisać aplikacje na jakieś platformy mobilne typu srajfon/android
<Matan[M]> ewentualnie założyć jaką firemkę produkującą takie appy
<dwe11er> akurat pisanie na ajfony to dobra kasa
<Matan[M]> dwe11er: właśnie dla tego wolę jebać w kodzie
<dwe11er> ale akurat pisanie na androida ma kilka minusów
<dwe11er> java i niemiłosierny burdel w markecie\
<dwe11er> apple w appstore trzyma chociaż jakiś porządek
<dwe11er> a i c-obj mi jakoś bardziej pasuje
<dwe11er> no i apple userzy są skłonni płacić za rzeczy
<Matan[M]> za głupi na WRO trzeba będzie na GDA zapierdzielać
<dwe11er> zaoczne jakieś?
<dwe11er> tzn niestacjonarne
<Matan[M]> na stacjonarne
<dwe11er> to w przyszłym roku?
<Matan[M]> za mało kasy mam żeby je na studia wyłożyć :|
<Matan[M]> dwe11er: yup
<dwe11er> popraw maturę
<qrq> Czemu jak połącze 3 pliki wav w całość ( łącznie 8 godzin) to wyświetla mi że utwór rtwa 51 minut
<Matan[M]> dwe11er: jeszcze nie napisałem ;)
<dwe11er> qrq: bo źle łączysz
<Matan[M]> http://www.rekrutacja.pg.gda.pl/?doc=1115&lang=pl
<dwe11er> Matan[M]: to pisz z matmy
<Matan[M]> na maturę strzelę sobie właśnie rozszerzone z mat, ang, inf
<qrq> dwe11er W wavmerge i sox
<qrq> Próbowałem
<Matan[M]> + jeszcze zawodowy z techa trzeba napisać
<qrq> I ten sam efekt
<dwe11er> ffmpeg albo mencodera spróbuj
<qrq> Jaka jest komenda?
<dwe11er> man ffmpeg
<qrq> Ale na scalanie
<dwe11er> albo man mnecoder
<dwe11er> no bez przesady
<dwe11er> nikt mi nie płaci za pomaganie ;]
<qrq> Tylko że
<qrq> Plik ma 4,9 GB
<qrq> Wave
<qrq> Po scaleniu
<qrq> A nadal pisze że 51 minut
<qrq> jest napisane :D
<dwe11er> ide po piwo
<qrq> Zrobiłem tak jak piszą na necie
<qrq> I lipa :
<qrq> :D
<BlessJah> Biszkopcik: wszystko rozumiem
<BlessJah> potrzebuje ubuntu, bo czuję że zbyt wiele mnie omija
<BlessJah> do jakiego pakietu należy narzędzie ifup (mam nadzieję, że to narzędzie)
<tar-gz> BlessJah: do "fap fap..."
<BlessJah> tar-gz: idź fapać gdzie indziej
<tar-gz> ;-(
<tar-gz> już mnie powoli to KDE denerwuje.
<BlessJah> co w kubuntu odpowiada za zarzadzanie siecia?
<BlessJah> networkmanager?
<Matan[M]> ya
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: jaki jest plugin do kde?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: nie wiem, nie jestem userem kde
<BlessJah> nah, aż postawię 10.04 kubuntu w vboksie
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: a ja od pewnego czasu jestem
<BlessJah> i szczerze wisi mi to, po prostu działa
<tar-gz> KDE jest fajne, ale strasznie zasoby żre.
<BlessJah> tar-gz: no i nie jest wiarygodne
<BlessJah> czasem od tak się rozłoży
<dwe11er> tar-gz: wszystko żre jak ma wolne zasoby
<dwe11er> taka konstrukcja OSa
<tar-gz> Najmniej żre KDE skonfigurowane na backtracku.
<tar-gz> O nie! Dziadek znów TVSram ogląda...
<BlessJah> O nie!
<BlessJah> tar-gz: zatkaj uszy!
<dwe11er> tar-gz: ile masz ramu
<dwe11er> bo jak 4gb to nie wiem czemu placzesz
<tar-gz> Nie, Nie ja sie znieczulę na te herezje i kalumnie zimnym browakiem
<tar-gz> dwe11er: 1GB
<dwe11er> i tak duzo
<dwe11er> a nie użyty ram i tak jest zasilany więc co za różnica ;s
<BlessJah> tar-gz: ile obejrzałeś z ramówki trwam, żeby wiedzieć że to kalumnie i herezje?
<BlessJah> czy twierdzą tak w polsacie, a jako dowód przytoczyli jakieś dwa zdania z jakiejś wypowiedzi z tej stacji?
<tar-gz> Jak słyszałem kiedys jak jakaś siostra zakonna wypowiada się, że Hare-Kryszna to są poprzebierani Żydzi, którzy chcą na nowo ukrzyżować Chrystusa to mnie  twarz boli od facepalm'a
<BlessJah> uhum
<BlessJah> i cały program jest wobec tego pełen kalumni?
<tar-gz> Kościół do kościoła, a nie sie wpierdzielać.
<tar-gz> Człwoeiku u mnie to leci po 5h dziennie.
<tar-gz> Wszyscy Żydzi,  wszyscy pederaści, wzyscy to sataniści.
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<tar-gz> Kiedyś to ze 2h słuchałem jak zajebistą siecią jest wRodzinie. Możesz sobie do Radyjka za frikulca zadzwonić, do TVSram za frikulka zadzwonić.
<tar-gz> Dają Ci MaxComa jakiegoś co z Carrefour jest za 299 za jedyne 599
<BlessJah> tar-gz: nie chce mi się sprawdzać, ale ostatnio jestem cięty na takie rzeczy
<tar-gz> To dawno było, jak to wchodziło.
<tar-gz> Teraz nie mam pojęcia.
<BlessJah> nosz, do cholery, co jest?
<BlessJah> usb wtykać nie umiem?
<tar-gz> Nie pij synek, nie pije ;]
<tar-gz> nie pij*
<BlessJah> tar-gz: umiem wtykać USB
<tar-gz> to pij synek, pij
<BlessJah> nokia nie chciała wykryć że tego zrobiłem
<BlessJah> zaniepokoiło mnie to
<BlessJah> zrebootnąłem ją i się poprawiła, ale nie lubię takich cyrków, ma działać
<tar-gz> nie pij nokia, nie pij
<szymon_g> witam braci w Linuksie!
<szymon_g> ;)
<BlessJah> kolejny jechowiec
<tar-gz> szymon_g: Zacnie witamy Cię mosci Panie w naszych skromnych progach.
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: zacny mościpan siedzi tu od dawna
<Matan[M]> hmmm... zajefajnie
 * Matan[M] został zaproszony na kolejną 18... znowu nie wie do kogo idzie chlać :|
<Matan[M]> a mogłem wcześniej tramal odstawić...
<lisu> re
<BlessJah> ano
<qrq> Kto powiedział że zle scalałem wave'y? :D
<qrq> Ten zostanie ścięty
<qrq> Pliki wave mają limit rozmiaru który wynosi 4 GB
<qrq> Jak ma więcej to zaczyna się wszystko krzaczyć
<m477> Witam Doktorze Lisu :-)
<lisu> re
<lisu> kurde ide spac, nie te lata juz co mozna bylo siedziec do pozna
<m477> Doktorze Lisu niech sie Pan nie poddaje :-(
<Zirr> czołem
<Zirr> jest tu ktoś obeznany z mixxxem, bo na ich kanale chyba się odpowiedzi nie doczekam?
<Wilku> A cooo to?
<Zirr> alternatywa do virtual dj podobno
<Zirr> tylko jak by mi się udało rodzielić heaphones na lewy kanal a master na prawy to by do "podobno" zniknęło z linijki powyżej
<Wilku> To nie wiem, VDJ używałem kiedyś only home, i zawsze puszczałem na master, więc nie pomogę
<Zirr> ale przynajmniej odpowiedź jakąś dostałem
<Zirr> :D
<Zirr> nie to co na ich kanale
<Wilku> Jak angielski znasz to spytaj jeszcze na #ubuntu ;)
<Zirr> no znam dość średnio ale dam rade :D
<Zirr> hmm
<Zirr> znalazłem ubogie rozwiazanie
<Zirr> ale zawsze cos
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-21
<tar-gz> o/
<Dreadlish> o\o
<Dreadlish> po głowie go
<Dreadlish> albo cyckołapacz
<tar-gz> (.)(.)\o
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tamte były dc
<tar-gz> (.)(.)\\O     ← Tak zdecydowanie lepiej
<tar-gz> ale ten  calculate-linux muli...
<Dreadlish> bo sie gentoo stawia a nie jakieś ruskie syfy
<tar-gz> ;] Nie chce mi się kompilować wszystkiego
<tar-gz> Dzś chyba slackware postawie
<tar-gz>  szkoda, że KateOs to już nierozwijana dystrybucja.
<lisu> re
<soee> hej
<soee> znalazłem taki mały skrypt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1776188
<soee> po wywołaniu z konsoli niby działa ale z jednym małym błedem: nvfanspeedadjust: 25: let: not found
<soee>   Attribute 'GPUFanControlState' (soee-desktop:0[gpu:0]) assigned value 1.
<soee>   Attribute 'GPUCurrentFanSpeed' (soee-desktop:0[fan:0]) assigned value 35.
<soee> o co chodzi z tym let not found ?
<soee> ok, mam juz
<lisu> kurde, to xfce jest całkiem do rzeczy
<Dreadlish> torwalds way
<lisu> tak mi podsunął myśl, aby spróbować
<DaZ> a tam, kiedyś lubił kde :f
<Dreadlish>  on jest jak baba w ciąży
<Dreadlish> zmienia decyzje 3 razy na minute
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: tzn?
<Dreadlish> najpierw lubi gnome, potem jeździ po nim i siedzi na kde
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: czy zrezygnowanie z gnome po wypuszczeniu 3 to cos dziwnego?
<Dreadlish> teraz kde mu sie znudziło to jeździ po xfku
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: nie
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> jeździ po kde
<BlessJah> miedzy gnome a xfce bylo gnome?
<Dreadlish> to jest jak moda na sukces
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Foxik> siema
<Ashiren24> ohai
<firemark> Ashiren24: wczoraj była sobota, znikaj
<Foxik> znacie moze jakis gy na ubuntu, ktore nie korzystaja z opengl3, naj strzelaninki :)
<DaZ> a z czego maja? >:
<Ashiren24> opengl3?
<Ashiren24> jak graficzna obsluguje opengl to raczej wszystkie
<BlessJah> DaZ: framebuffer
<BlessJah> nethack
<BlessJah> ale to nie fps
<BlessJah> to rpg
 * BlessJah widzial konsolowy klon DSJ
<DaZ> netris
<Ashiren24> nexuiz, openarena :?, Enemy territory,
<DaZ> :f
<Foxik> dzięki :*
<DaZ> i gdzie  one nie korzystaja z opengl? :f
<BlessJah> DaZ: marudzisz
<DaZ> ja tylko szukam sensu :f
<Foxik> a nexuiz, nie korzysta z opengl3? bo nie ogarniam
<BlessJah> filozof sie znalazł
<BlessJah> Foxik: patrz w zależności
<BlessJah> Foxik: nethacka zainstaluj, ale tego prawdziwego, nie podróbki w gtk czy qt
<BlessJah> bbl
<Foxik> odm gre która mi działa na kompie
<Foxik> odkryłem*
<firemark> nethack
<Foxik> nie xjump
<Foxik> luknijcie od neta haha
<Foxik>  :D
<Foxik> super tytuł
<firemark> moment
<firemark> to icytower
<ntat> asciijump
<ntat> :]
<Foxik> uwaga sonda ... ;) czy pójdzie mi Alien Arena? a)tak b)nie c)kogo to obchodzi?
<firemark> c
<Foxik> wiedziałem :D
<Admc`> wie ktoś czy chakra ma graficzny instlator?
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wilczek> Bry
<Wilczek> Poprzedni install framework Archa był lepszy
<Wilczek> Ten najnowszy jakiś taki przekombinowany
<Wilczek> Admc`: A po co ci graficzny?
<Admc`> Wilczek: no bo tak
<Admc`> ale juz widzę że jest
<TheNumb> Oho, trzeba przetestować nowe AIF.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: aif?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: arch install framework.
<Wilczek> /arch/setup
<Wilczek> Taki trochę pomieszany
<Dreadlish> pacman -Sy -r /arcz
<Wilczek> Wywala wszystkie dostępne paczki do wyboru
<Dreadlish> pacman -S base -r /arcz
<Dreadlish> mount -o bind /dev /arcz/dev
<Dreadlish> mount -t proc none /arcz/proc
<Dreadlish> chroot /arcz
<Dreadlish> have a nice day
<Zirr> jest przypadkiem może jakiś odpowiednik wikigames dla programów użytkowych?
<Zirr> bo z chęcią bym skorzystał że swojej humanistycznej wersji i napisał jakąś recenzje czy coś
<nn52> Cześć.
<nn52> Dziś chce zrobić Vhosty...i chce zrobić binda.... "can't bind to port: 54.15.51.212 80 Cannot assign requested address", server jest za NAT'em , w tym przypadku musza podać IP w postaci 192.x.x.x??
<nn52> oraz przekierowany port 80.
<BlessJah> czym robisz vhosty?
<nn52> w lightpd
<nn52> w zasadzie , vhost jako subdomena... :P
<BlessJah> uzyj nginxa, on jest do tego stworzony
<BlessJah> nah, nie mam pod reka lapka
<BlessJah> na lapku mam i nginxa i lighty
<nn52> np. sub1.domena1.pl => 54.15.51.212 => /home/lighttpd/sub1.domena1.pl/www/ , tak mam zrobienie , nie wiem czy zadziała :P.
<nn52> czyli wiele domen ,jedno IP ( Server) , wiele katalogów .
<BlessJah> jak nie dasz rady, to potem na lapka wejde i to ogarne
<BlessJah> ale ten komunilat, zaloze sie ze nie z roota lighty odpalasz, albo cos juz na 80 slucha
<nn52> kurde na lighttpd tego tak sie nie da zrobić ...aa kwa! " Jnie udało nawiżać sie połączenia" , spróbuje z nginx'em
<nn52> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-lighttpd-virtualhost-configuration/ < wg. tego poradnika robie
<nn52> i coś nie trybi
<BlessJah> a sproboj na jakims wysoki porcie
<BlessJah> 1234
<BlessJah> albo nawet 12345
<nn52> 80 działa poprawnie
<nn52> , nie moge zbindować Ip servera
<nn52> chyba że ma być te co jest na maszynie, 192.168.6.21
<BlessJah> hm... to nie wiem
<nn52> zrobie to inaczej
<jacekowski> nn52: to ma byc ip ktore jest zapiete na interfejsie
<jacekowski> albo daj 0.0.0.0
<jacekowski> zbinduje do wszystkiego co sie da
<nn52> jacekowski,  dzienki , zobacze.
<jacekowski> 54.15.51.212 - to jest zewnetrzne ip o ktorym twoj komputer nic nie wie
<jacekowski> jak masz skonfigurowana strefe zdemilitaryzowana to ci to router tlumaczy
<jacekowski> albo zwykly port forwarding
<nn52> wszystko jest na pw :) \
<nn52> port fowarding
<jacekowski> to router tez to tlumaczy
<jacekowski> musisz podac albo 0.0.0.0 albo co tam masz na interfejsie zapiete
<nn52> ha k.. :D Działa
<nn52> no i k.. kozak! he ;] , Dzięki panowie.
<jacekowski> ale podaj 0.0.0.0
<jacekowski> jak ci sie ip zmieni albo cos to bedzie dalej dzialalo
<nn52> tak , tak dałam 0.0.0.0
<jacekowski> dalam?
<jacekowski> samica?
<nn52> uhu :) , a jest ktoś kto wchodze z tego samego IP? :D
<nn52> wchodzi*
<jacekowski> nie, ale napisales/as "dalam"
<jacekowski> wiec sie pytam
<nn52> co  prawda , całe naszego osiedla to NAT... ale cóż D
<nn52> ano! samiczka ;P
<jacekowski> to czemu sie bawisz lighttpd?
<jacekowski> i linuxem?
<nn52> a bo ja mam własny serverek a na nim ubuntu server ;)
<jacekowski> a masz tam ipv6?
<nn52> nie
<nn52> Ipv4
<jacekowski> to zrob sobie ipv6
<nn52> niema go w ogole...
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g freenet6
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Freenet6 IPv6 Services - gogoNET: <http://gogonet.gogo6.com/page/freenet6-ipv6-services>
<nn52> tj privider nie posiadał technologi ipv6 :FD
<jacekowski> od tych mozna tunel
<jacekowski> po udpv4
<nn52> a propo IpV6..
<nn52> jak wprowadzą do polski .. bo zajebiście będzie sie IP do serverów podawać
<jacekowski> a po co?
<jacekowski> domeny sobie miec
<jacekowski> np. moj domowy nas to nas.jacekowski.org
<nn52> nie działa ;P.
<jacekowski> bo to v6
<jacekowski> Processor       : Feroceon 88FR131 rev 1 (v5l)
<nn52> ile dałeś za domene?
<jacekowski> £10/rok
<jacekowski> jakos tak
<nn52> ~50zł?
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> to sa grosze
<jacekowski> wildcard cert do ssl mi wychodzi kolo £120/rok
<jacekowski> i za 2 miesiace trzeba bedzie przedluzyc
<nn52> -Cześć  | -No hej , co tam ? | - Gramy w CS'a | -  Podaj IP |-  [8001:3231:2323:fae4:45452:jhs3:on8j:op92a]:27100 |  - yy... czekaj jaki jest piąty oktet...  :P
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org jest v4/v6
<nn52> ipv6.google.com
<nn52> też jest ;p
<jacekowski> wez sobie tunel z freenet6
<nn52> potem
<jacekowski> tylko wpisz na stale adres serwera z amsterdamu
<nn52> jeszcze jedno, zna ktoś soft darmowy do zarządzania hostingiem?
<jacekowski> bo czasami sie laczy do dalszych a wtedy powoli dziala
<nn52> aa ok
<jacekowski> ale moze za jakis czas sie bede przerabial na prawdziwe v6
<jacekowski> bo bt ma pod koniec roku zaczac oferowac DSTM
<jacekowski> a z nowymi routerami od BT ma byc prawdziwy dual stack
<jacekowski> chociaz gdzies czytalem ze to nie do konca bo ich dslamy tego nie potrafia i to bedzie v6 tunelowane ale terminowane juz w sieci BT jeszcze wiec bedzie dzialalo prawie tak dobrze jak natywne v6
<nn52> yhy
<nn52> kurde, wiecie jaka jest średnia prędkość w Rumunii?
<nn52> Internetu na obywatela?
<BlessJah> po co ci to?
<nn52> ciekawość
<nn52> mówi że Rumunia to największy chłam
<BlessJah> tia
<nn52> mówi się*
<nn52> a okazuje że średnio Rumuni mają 8mbps internetu i to na dodatek 8mbps/8mbps ....
<jacekowski> w polsce akurat internet byl calkiem dobry do czasu az zrobili to pieronstwo ze ma tpsa udostepniac ich kable
<jacekowski> nn52: w to mi sie nie chce wierzyc
<jacekowski> nn52: ze jest 8/8
<nn52> Możliwe , Netia oferowała kiedyś 8/8
<jacekowski> nn52: bo najpopularniejsza technologia czyli adsl tego nie potrafi
<nn52> za 50zł
<jacekowski> nie mozliwe
<nn52> dośc nie dawno w zasadzie
<jacekowski> adsl w najszybszej opcji umie 24/3
<jacekowski> i ani bajta wczy tam 24/4
<BlessJah> jacekowski: podpieli kilka serwerowni, przeliczyli na ilosc dzieci w wieku niemowlecym, dodali wiek wicepremiera i wyciegneli pierwiastek
<BlessJah> nie wiesz jak sie robi statystyki
<BlessJah> ?
<jacekowski> nn52: w polsce akurat internet jest dosyc dobry
<jacekowski> nn52: bo tak jak w UK mozna miec 100/50Mbits
<nn52> nie wiem nie wiem , w Polsce Polacy mają 3,1mbps internetu / 24kbps
<jacekowski> nn52: jak mieszkasz w centrum londynu
<nn52> średnio
<nn52> nie mówi mi o takich krajach bo krew zalewa.. :D
<jacekowski> nn52: tak 40 mil stad jest wioska co sie nazywa frinton on sea
<jacekowski> gdzie oni nawet zwyklego adsl nie maja
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w duzym miescie tez cos takiego miec chyba
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gdzies widzialem oferte 100 czy 80
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> virgin ma
<jacekowski> ale to tylko w duzych miastach i w centrum
<jacekowski> ja mam adsl ktore daje rade 6/0.5
<jacekowski> w nocy
<jacekowski> za dnia polowa tego
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w polsce virgin?
<nn52> za to polacy są królami w europie w Internecie Mobilnym
<jacekowski> mieszkalem w takim miejscu gdzie mialem 2/0.5
<BlessJah> wlasnie
<jacekowski> szybciej mi bylo z gsm ssac wszystko
<BlessJah> musze sprawdzic ile wyciaga play na 3g
<jacekowski> a tez mieszkalem gdzies gdzie nawet 1Mbit nie dawalo rady
<BlessJah> zasieg jest dobry, megabajtow mi nieco zostalo
<jacekowski> a 3g nawet nie bylo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gdzie lepiej, na wsi w poblizu nadajnika, czy w miescie?
<nn52> ja mam LTE
<nn52> ^,^
<nn52> ale rezygnuje
<BlessJah> to juz jest w polsce?
<BlessJah> dziala?
<nn52> bo mnie limity w *ćwir * ją.
<nn52> LTE 2400 chyba , działą działa , Play 4G i Cyfrowy Polsat to mają.
<nn52> moznqa było się zapisać na beta testy , a potem na umowe
<BlessJah> play, orange i polsat maja dzierzawe
<BlessJah> moja komorka ma 3,5g
<jacekowski> /dev/vg1/volume_1         1.8T      1.7T    137.9G  92% /volume1
<jacekowski> /dev/vg2/volume_2       295.3G    190.8M    295.0G   0% /volume2
<jacekowski> plac mi sie konczy
<BlessJah> nn52: kiedy mozna bylo?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gdzie?
<BlessJah> w nasie?
<jacekowski> w moim nasie
<jacekowski> dokupie 2T jeszcze
<jacekowski> i doloze
<jacekowski> powinno wystarczec az 3T stanieja do przyzwoitych cen
<nn52> BlessJah, nie pamiętam, jakiś rok do tyłu?
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> dawali modem albo telefon?
<nn52> Ale widać skok... :P  w Polsce jest GSM.... a zamiast WCDMA , od razu LTE-A
<BlessJah> ej, chwila
<jacekowski> nn52: jest WCDMA tez
<jacekowski> 3g to WCDMA
<BlessJah> play sie reklamuje z testuj smartfona
<nn52> w polsce WCDMA raczej nie dostępne... bynajmniej u mnie...
<BlessJah> daja tez lte?
<BlessJah> bym sie zapisal
<nn52> 3G to UMTS
<nn52> 1900/2100
<jacekowski> a UMTS to CDMA
<nn52> o kurde :P.
<nn52> ajj... ale fail :D
<jacekowski> wszystkie nowe to CDMA
<jacekowski> w roznych wersjach
<jacekowski> TDMA to tylko stare GSM i EDGE byly
<nn52> ja mam dwa telefony   jeden to 3,5G ,a 2gi to NMT/GSM 859
<nn52> ja mam dwa telefony   jeden to 3,5G ,a 2gi to NMT/GSM 850
<jacekowski> CDMA jest lepsze dla operatora
<nn52> A-CDMA best
<jacekowski> bo w TDMA jest limit na klientow na jednym kanale
<BlessJah> kurcze play ma zabezpieczenia jak w banku
<jacekowski> i wyzej dupy nie podskoczysz
<nn52> kurde..
<jacekowski> w CDMA zawsze mozna dopchac
<jacekowski> i tylko potem masz gorsza jakosc/wolniejszy internet
<nn52> WCDMA dlatego lepsze :)  gdzie jest smasowana ilośc połączeń w 1 sekundzie
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> WCDMA to tez CDMA
<jacekowski> jedna z wersji
<jacekowski> kanaly tylko szersze
<jacekowski> ale tez mozna dopychac
<BlessJah> jacekowski: znalazles idealna kobiete
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie wierze ze to kobieta
<BlessJah> nn52: w koncu facet, ktory sie nie nudzi rozmawiajac z toba
<BlessJah> nn52: on nie wierzy, pokaz zdjecie
<nn52> Nie pokazuje zdjęć byle komu.
<BlessJah> hm...
<nn52> :D
<BlessJah> nn52: dori?
<nn52> Nie nie :P nie Dori
<BlessJah> patrz, a dalbym glowe uciac
<jacekowski> dori?
<jacekowski> co to dori?
<nn52> nie zgadniesz mego imienia , bo mam nie typowe.
<BlessJah> po tym byle kim
<nn52> i widzisz? , już byś łba nie miał.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: taka jedna, byla pijana a ja mlody i glupi
<jacekowski> kunegunda?
<nn52> Nu..
<nn52> ide przeszukać dysk .. może jakieś zdjęcie mam... Huh ;P
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gdybym nie mial z
<nn52> hmm niema...
<nn52> klops... :P
<BlessJah> grr
<nn52> ale wiem że moja fota to avatar na steamie ;d
<BlessJah> nn52: link
<nn52> zaraz , musze wejść na steama :D
<nn52> i odebrać maila z kodem
<jacekowski> w ogole, wyklepalem sobie blotnik
<jacekowski> i zderzak przemalowalem
<jacekowski> caly lewy tyl
<jacekowski> i wyglada prawie jak nowe
<nn52> kurde... chlewik.pl coś nie dziala
<jacekowski> i w zasadzie nie bedzie widac ze ta co tym jezdzila przede mna tak przytarla
<BlessJah> sam wszystko?
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> bo to nie wgiete bardzo
<jacekowski> tylko tak przytarte
<BlessJah> aj, nowe auto, a ja juz zastanawialem sie czemu przed toba, jak wjechala od tylu
<jacekowski> nie nowe, tylko uzywane
<jacekowski> i kupilem takie juz przytarte
<jacekowski> ale dach juz tez naprawilem
<jacekowski> nie cieknie
<jacekowski> ani nic
<jacekowski> tzn. cieknie tam gdzie ma cieknac
<BlessJah> kurcze, ktore geoip bylo to takie fajne?
<BlessJah> bo nie podoba mi sie log jeden
<nn52> BlessJah, ty chciałeś zobaczeć mój avatar ? D:
<BlessJah> nn52: jacekowski nie wierzy, ale ja tez zobacze
<nn52> BlessJah, http://media.steampowered.com/steamcommunity/public/images/avatars/7f/7f35498c6fbdff89a208866ab160b5cfd353ba9f_full.jpg ... :)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3fnj8px> (at media.steampowered.com)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ^
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to teraz ustalamy jej personalia?
<nn52> w zasadzie, innego nie mam :P , nie lubię zdjęc... to moje jedyne  , kolega robił , ale warunek był taki że będzie czarno białe.
<nn52> personalia? ;] , co masz na myśli :>
<BlessJah> nn52: wiesz, adres i numer buta
<BlessJah> :>
<nn52> Nie znajdziesz mnie ;)
<BlessJah> hm... daleko masz do czech?
<nn52> 20 metrów ;]
<nn52> ja nie mniej
<nn52> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbkPB6usqq4 < -
<BlessJah> co to?
<nn52> filmik
<nn52> i głupiej policji
<nn52> o*
<jacekowski> fake
<BlessJah> nn52: teraz wystarczy przesledzic na google maps granice z czechami
<nn52> Pisze w opisie przeciez że fake:D , znaczy utsawione ;d
<nn52> BlessJah, i czego szukasz? dużych miast lezace na granicy z czechami ?? ?? :D
<BlessJah> nn52: zabudowan
<nn52> huh :D
<nn52> Może mnie spytaj o województwo.. będzie łatwiej ci szukać???
<tar-gz> Cieszyn
<BlessJah> gołkowice?
<BlessJah> tar-gz: ty tylko o jednym myslisz
<nn52> Nie / Nie
<nn52> A czemu akurat wypaliłeś " Czechy " ? ;]
<BlessJah> mów ciepło zimno
<tar-gz> BlessJah Cieszyn masz podzielony na pół
<tar-gz> czeski i polski
<BlessJah> wiem
<nn52> cieszyn .. no zimno
<BlessJah> nn52: miałem rację, czy to ważne skąd wiem?
<tar-gz> Szczecin?
<nn52> -200C
<BlessJah> nn52: ale gdzieś koło goczałkowickiego
<tar-gz> Hmmmm, Burkina Faso?
<nn52> południe polski
<nn52> mocne południe... przy granicy czeskiej...
<nn52> Zakres : Cały Śląsk ;]
<tar-gz> Parzymiechy Dolne
<BlessJah> nn52: jezioro goczałkowickie
<nn52> Ciepło ;]
<tar-gz> BlessJah: Goczałkowice nie leżą koło czech
<BlessJah> tar-gz: jezioro
<nn52> ale za daleko są
<nn52> mimo t Ciepło ( wcześnie było Cieszyn)
<BlessJah> gołkowice to wieś koło czech
<tar-gz> Byłem tam, nawet do wody sikałem
<nn52> i pewnie dlatego nie mamy wody pitnej juz z goczałkowic, tylko z czech
<tar-gz> a gołkowice to jakieś zadupie
<BlessJah> tar-gz: baranie, cały śląsk pije te wodę
<tar-gz> Wiem ;]
<nn52> BlessJah, nie prawda, my pijemy z czech
<nn52> ^,^
<BlessJah> nn52: godów?
<nn52> zerkne na mape..
<tar-gz> BlessJah: on jest z sosnowca
<nn52> Cieło
<nn52> BlessJah, cieło
<BlessJah> jastrzębie?
<tar-gz> ciepło sosnowiec?
<nn52> Nie on , tylko ona k *ćwir * , Godów to ciepło
<BlessJah> tar-gz: ciepło to ty bedziesz mial, jak sie slazacy dowiedza o twoich przygodach nad jeziorem
<tar-gz> BlessJah: fajna jest ta ta nn52?
<BlessJah> nn52: jastrzebie zdroj? bo w sumie szukam wsi a tutaj jakies miasteczko jest
<tar-gz> i BTW ja z Chorzowa jestem
<BlessJah> tar-gz: jest, to wystarczy
<nn52> BlessJah, Zgadza się ,  nie miasteczke , tylko "Średnie Miasto " "Jastrzębie-Zdrój " ~100 tyś. mieszkańców i cięgle się zmienia,
<Foxik> siema ;)
<nn52> ostatnio było około 104 tyś :P tak że nie źle.
<nn52> siema Foxik
<BlessJah> nn52: nom
<BlessJah> nn52: :>
<nn52> Jastrzębie wiele  wsi schłoneło
<tar-gz> nn52: grałąś w Lineage 2 kiedyś?
<nn52> wchłoneło
<nn52> nn52, trochu , i delete... nie podobami się..
<nn52> tar-gz,
<nn52> xD
<tar-gz> a grałaś na Valdaronie może?
 * nn52  nie grała.
 * nn52  nie pamięta.
<BlessJah> nn52: moglem od razu jastrzebie powiedziec, nie po wsiach szukac, nie widzialem ze to miasto oparlo sie o granice
<tar-gz> a kojażysz nicki: Szamaniszin, Hroghter, Mahero?
<nn52> BlessJah, ono sie nie opera, tylko w okół miasta jest w pizdu Farm
<nn52> ja mieszkam na piaskowej
<BlessJah> nn52: piaskowa...
<nn52> BlessJah, patrze.... 20-30 metrów las.. = granica ;]
<tar-gz> nn52: kojarzysz te nicki?
<BlessJah> masz racje, 20 m
 * nn52 nie kojarzy
<tar-gz> to dobrze
<nn52> a co? :
<nn52> :D
<BlessJah> ladnie biegnie piaskowa wzdluz granicy
<tar-gz> koło Jastrzębia mieszkasz, tak?
<nn52> w jastrzębiu
<BlessJah> tar-gz: ulice podala, ogarnij sie
<tar-gz> a myślałem, że to jakaś wieś jest ta piaskowa
<nn52> Nie , to ulica ;).
<nn52> Jastrzębie  jest zbudowane tak , że zabudowa jest w środku , a w okół są pola / famy
<nn52> i inn wynalazki
<tar-gz> w Lineage 2 z takim policjantem grałem właśnie z Jastrzębia.
<BlessJah> nn52: najblizej do granicy jest przy wlocie piaskowej do piaskowej
<nn52> Spójrz na ulice Cieszyńską... leci w dół ... duże rondo.. i nagle wieś... :p
<nn52> w zasadzie tak
<tar-gz> BlessJah: a Ty  chcesz do niej pojechać, tak ?
<nn52> Brew pozorom , to ogromne miasto ... lecz bardzo słabo zaludnione.
<nn52> i bardzo mała zabudowa..
<BlessJah> tar-gz: a zapraszala mnie?
<tar-gz> Nie wiem, skąd mam wiedzieć.
<nn52> Zobacz jak ulica Cieszyńska jest długa :D.
<tar-gz> Wy naprawdę nie macie co robić tylko podziwiać jastrzębską aglomeracje.
<nn52> niema co podziwiać
<nn52> chyba że ruiny
<nn52> po WW2
<Foxik> nn52, ww2? co to?
<nn52> World War 2nd
<nn52> 2ga wojna światowa
<Foxik> aha ;)
<tar-gz> i głupich pseudokibiców
<Foxik> nie wiedziałem
<nn52> stare zdjęcia są na mapach google
<tar-gz> Foxik: nie wiedziałeś, że były dwie światowe wojny?
<nn52> ciekawe kiedy będa latać / jeżdzić by zrobić nowe
<Foxik> tar-gz, chcesz mnie ośmieszyć, czy z siebie robisz głupka..... ? po prostu skrótu nie mogłem skojarzyć
<tar-gz> bo nikt takiego skrótu nie używa
<BlessJah> tar-gz: *w polsce
<Foxik> nn52, widze światowa osoba :P
<tar-gz> chyba, że: wódka? weź 2
<nn52> :D
<Foxik> ile macie lat?
<tar-gz> 13
<tar-gz> i już odpowiadam na Twoje pytanie: Nie, nie będziemy Twoimi słitaśnymi kolegami.
<nn52> Foxik, ty nowy nie ? .
<nn52> Pierwszy raz cię tu widzę.
<BlessJah> nn52: ty tez chyba nowa?
<tar-gz> BlessJah: to jak nowa to skąd wiesz czy ma duze cycki o.O?
<nn52> ...
<tar-gz> nn52: powiedział, że fajna jesteś.
<tar-gz> To chyba jednak najważniejsze kryterium.
<Foxik> tar-gz, niestety nie jestem sweet pokemonkiem i nie chce się przyjaźnić z kimś takim jak Ty, a po za tym nie szukam znajomych w necie koleś
<nn52> ja z/w
<BlessJah> tar-gz: ty tez nowy?
<Foxik> nn52, nowy? w jakim sensie?
<Foxik> tu na kanale?
<BlessJah> az dziwne, bo ciebie zdazylem juz zapamietac
<Foxik> nowy uzytkownik ubuntu?
<tar-gz> BlessJah: mnie?
<tar-gz> Toć ja chyba od grudnia już trolluję na freenode
<BlessJah> ano
<BlessJah> pół roku
<BlessJah> świerzak
<tar-gz> Nom.
<tar-gz> Linuksowe włoski na linuksowych jajkach dopiero zaczynaja mi wyrastać.
<BlessJah> Foxik: ty na ircu troche juz siedzisz, prawda?
<Foxik> hehe najpierw poczekaj na jajka, potem myśl o włoskach
<Foxik> od 2 tyg
<Foxik> BlessJah, wtedy pingwina zainstalowałem
<BlessJah> same młodziki
<tar-gz> BlessJah: ty to stary wyga już jesteś. Prostamol juz bierzesz?
<BlessJah> na chuj, że tak spytam nieładnie?
<tar-gz> na linuksową potencję
<Foxik> to jest bachor, on tylko o takich sprawach :P
<anemus> BlessJah: ty chyba jakoś narybek przypominasz
<anemus> *też
<BlessJah> anemus: siedzisz tu ponad 3 lata i mnie nie kojarzysz?
<Foxik> co moge z kompem zrobic, jesli zainstaluje niewłaściwy kernel?
<anemus> BlessJah: no jakoś kojażę ale nie wiem od kiedy
<tar-gz> Foxik: wyrzucić
<Foxik> BlessJah, jakos nie zauważył
<anemus> *kojarzę
<anemus> Foxik: co rozumiesz pod pojęciem niewłaściwy?
<tar-gz> Więc uważaj bo Kernele to przebiegłe stwory
<BlessJah> anemus: ja ciebie dokad siegam logiem
<Foxik> tar-gz, to chyba nie instalować
<tar-gz> nie, nie nie instaluj
<tar-gz> bo ci kompa wysadzi  w powietrze
<BlessJah> Foxik: nic, nie ma niewlasciwych kerneli
<tar-gz> jeden turek je robi, to  wiesz ... miej sie na baczności
<tar-gz> a nie to nie kernele tylko kebaby.
<Foxik> nom, kebaby też są niebezpieczne, do kompa radze nie wsadać bo linuxa zawirusujecie
<Foxik> "zawisurujeci" o kurde, jakie słowo
<Foxik> :/
<tar-gz> ta salmonellą chyba
<tar-gz> choć to akurat jest chyba bakteria
<Foxik> oj tam, oj tam
<Foxik> :P
<anemus> zaraz to zaraz, równie skutecznie po zadku da
<Foxik> kto pisze w 2012 testy gimnazjalne
<BlessJah> brb
<tar-gz> Moja mama
<Foxik> tar-gz, współczujemy
<BlessJah> anemus: gdyby nie zlosliwosc jednego z adminow bylbym w pierwszej piatce czy dzisiatce statow
<Foxik> ale się poważnie pytam
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tlumacz to sobie
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: staty
<Przekliniak> staty -> http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl
<anemus> Foxik: co rozumiesz pod pojęciem niewłaściwe
<jacekowski> ciekawe czy juz jestem pierwszy
<tar-gz> Najmłodszy Skrzyp, albo Dredlish jest chyba
<jacekowski> jeszcze nie
<Foxik> anemus, zgadnij?
<Foxik> jacekowsk, tyle wypowiedzi  .....113061
<anemus> Foxik: co to teleturniej jakiś?
<Foxik> <anemus> Foxik: co rozumiesz pod pojęciem niewłaściwe, i kto to pisze? :D
<anemus> apropo czestera i pressentera dawno nie było słychać
<soee> da sie jakos kontrolowea predkosc wiatraka na procku ?
<jacekowski> da sie
<jacekowski> speedfan pod windowsem
<tar-gz> soee: śrubokręt wsadź pomiędzy łopatki
<Foxik> tar-gz, jescze śrubokręt połamie :P
<soee> tar-gz, tobie wsadzali i nie pomoglo
<soee> jacekowski, win mnie nie interesuje
<jacekowski> soee: to laptop?
<Foxik> nie pralka
<soee> nie, pod winde byl jakis soft dla plyt gigabyte, a tutaj nie bardzo moge cos znalezc (kubuntu 11.04)
<jacekowski> to fanspeed chyba bylo
<jacekowski> fancontrol
<anemus> lm-sensor, ale mocno zależy od sprzętu
<pressenter> anemus: Żaden z nas nie korzysta już z linuksa, więc i nas nie słychać. ;)
<jacekowski> pressenter: ty tez nie
<anemus> a tak wiem, czester zmienił wyznanie
<tar-gz> w Potwora Spaghetti wierzy?
<anemus> pressenter: kiedyś ci to nie przeszkadzało ;P
<pressenter> jacekowski: "żaden z NAS"? O_o
<Foxik> tar-gz, zamilcz
<jacekowski> pressenter: ale myslalem ze moze jednak tak
<tar-gz> Foxik: dopiero dwa jajka masz i już kozaczysz
<pressenter> anemus: Wiek mi już nie pozwala przesiadywać na kanale z tak niską średnią tegoż. ;)
<pressenter> jacekowski: Strata czasu, jak dla mnie. ;)
<anemus> heh, ja chyba przeżywam kryzys wieku średniego...
<pressenter> anemus: A ile masz lat, jeśli mogę spytać?
<anemus> trochę mniej od Stirlitza
<jacekowski> ponizej 30 on ma
<tar-gz> Foxik: baranie skończ mi na query spamować.
<jacekowski> ale niewiele ponizej
<pressenter> anemus: Ja mam 28, także chyba niewiele się różnimy.
<tar-gz> ja też tyle prawie mam
<anemus> pressenter: jednak troszeczkę ;P
<Foxik> jak pomnożysz przez 10 :P
<pressenter> anemus: Jeśli masz poniżej 30tki, to w zasadzie tak nieznacznie, że aż nie warto wspominać. :D
<tar-gz> tak mam 2,8 roku
<anemus> pressenter: mam 35
<pressenter> A, no to faktycznie, kryzys już za pasem. ;)
<anemus> ;>
<pressenter> Odkładasz na porsche cabrio? :D
<jacekowski> ojciec moj brode zaczal zapuszczac
<jacekowski> jak doszedl do 50
 * pressenter już ma brodę
 * jacekowski ma maszynke
<jacekowski> i gole
<jacekowski> odkad zmienilem prace to musze codziennie
<jacekowski> bo nie wypada inaczej
<jacekowski> koszula, czarne spodnie, wszystko
<anemus> a co handlowcem zostałeś?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ale powazniejsza firma
<anemus> no tak, korporacyjne zasady
<jacekowski> firma zatrudnia mniej ludzi niz poprzednia
<jacekowski> anemus: to chodzi o pieniadze czesciowo
<jacekowski> jak firma robi kontrakty po milion funtow sztuka
<Foxik> jakiś bank
<jacekowski> nie
<Foxik> a nie mógł byś uchylić rąbka tajemnicy
<Foxik> ?
<jacekowski> inzynieria
<jacekowski> robimy panele kontrolne dla wszystkiego
<tar-gz> Foxik: co Cie to obchodzi gdzie on robi?
<jacekowski> od krematoriow dla zwierzatek
<Foxik> bo chce się tam zatrudnić
<jacekowski> po mosty i elektrownie atomowe
<tar-gz> Niech Królowej paznokcie u stóp obcina jak lubi i kase za to dostaje
<tar-gz> Foxik: jak Ty w gimnazjum jesteś
<Foxik> a ty tylko tam sprzatasz  ...... ironia ;D
<jacekowski> ja od miesiaca walcze z tym jak podniesc most
<jacekowski> bo nieliniowe niemieckie zawory
<Foxik> zadzwoń do Pudziana
<jacekowski> do tego jak sie okazuje to nie tak ze nieliniowe ale kazdy tak samo
<jacekowski> kazdy inny
<Enlik> kurde, dodalem certyfikat cacerta do Opery i dupa
<Foxik> ciekawe
<jacekowski> a trzeba 4 kontrolowac zeby most sie rowno podniosl
<jacekowski> bo jak nie to sie zablokuje
<Foxik> jacekowski, ok rozumiemy :D
<jacekowski> http://www.gifford.uk.com/typo3temp/pics/08dfa139bd.jpg
<anemus> jacekowski: nie mają metryczki?
<jacekowski> anemus: czego?
<jacekowski> anemus: specyfikacji?
<anemus> wiesz, jak miały być takie z założenia
<jacekowski> maja, jest tam wykres zaleznosci otwarcia od pradu, cos w stylu paraboli
<jacekowski> tylko ze namalowane sa tez tolerancje 30% w kazda strone
<anemus> jak ja kocham oszczędności...
<jacekowski> to nie oszczednosci
<jacekowski> tylko niemiecki projekt
<jacekowski> nie ma zadnej drozszej pompy w tej klasie wydajnosci niz ta ktorej uzyli
<jacekowski> ale w calym ukladzie po jednej stronie ( a sa dwa na dwa ramiona )
<jacekowski> jest ponad 50 zaworow
<jacekowski> do tego jest drugi uklad hydrauliczny do barierek drogowych + barierek pieszych + blokady mostu
<jacekowski> tam jest "tylko" 30 zaworow
<jacekowski> anemus: ale to chyba rozchodzi sie o to ze oni wszystko niemieckie uzywali
<jacekowski> a jedyny producent ktory robi cos w tym rozmiarze to bosch-rexroth
<Foxik> nq all, jacekowski, powodzenia z tym mostem :D baj
<jacekowski> ale oni nie robia hydrauliki do precyzyjnej kontroli
<jacekowski> sa inne firmy ktore robia odpowiednie serwozawory i inne, ale zadna niemiecka
<jacekowski> i cenowo porownywalne
<jacekowski> jest wloski moog
<jacekowski> i jest parker
<jacekowski> i w sumie tyle w kwestii dobrych zaworow
<soee> no udało sie :) wiatrak pod kontola
<pechowiec> o/
<lisu> \o
<firemark> |o|
<firemark> a nie, to czołg
<Wilczek>  \o/
<Wilczek>   |
<Wilczek>   |
<Wilczek>  /  \
<Wilczek> :D
<Wilczek> Chociaż może lepiej by było
<Wilczek>   o
<Wilczek>  \|/
<Wilczek>   |
<Wilczek>  /'\
<Wilczek> ;D
<Wilczek> Teraz wporządku
<BlessJah> skickuj go ktoś
<lisu> BlessJah: powitać, niestety dane mi nie było dostać przywileje wykopywania.
<lisu> s]
<pechowiec> :O
<jacekowski> nie spamuj
<pechowiec> Wizard: od kiedy masz opa?
<Wizard> ja wiem.. z miesiąc?
<Wizard> spytaj NickServa :)
<pechowiec> NickServ to dziwny gość...
<Wizard> e, czemu? on po prostu konkrety lubi :)
<pechowiec> nie chce isc na piwo
<Wizard> abstynent się znalazł ;)
<pechowiec> :>
<Wizard> btw, cześć jacekowski
<Wizard> i cześć pechowiec
 * pechowiec uczy sie LaTeXa
<Wizard> :)
<scx> czy mozliwe jest softwareowe sprawdzenia ktora zyla nawal w kablu ethernet utp 5?
<tar-gz> to zależy
<dwe11er> jak krótki kabel to szybciej woltomierzem sprawdzisz
<scx> teoretycznie wszystkie dzialaja
<scx> w praktyce nie udalo mi sie uzyskac polaczenia
<firemark> scx: powiedz mi, czy świecą ci się porty?
<scx> firemark: tak
<firemark> scx: to połączenie powinno być ok
<scx> firemark: ale nie jest
<firemark> scx: jak by coś nie działało to powinny natychmiast się wyłączyć
<firemark> może w ustawianiu?
<scx> co ustawieniu?
<firemark> no połączenia
<scx> z jednej strony jest switch, z drugiej strony switch + smartbook lub sam smartbook
<BlessJah> firemark: niekoniecznie
<scx> gdy korzystam ze sprawdzonego/firmowego kabla jest ok
<firemark> BlessJah: mówisz?
<BlessJah> scx: masz zaciskarkę jedną końcówkę i beczkę (aka damsko-damskie cuś do łączenia kabli)??
<scx> gdy pomiedzy jest ten amatorski kabel polaczenia nie ma
<BlessJah> scx: wtedy byś sobie repeater zrobił i w jednym miejscu tylko kabla sprawdzał
<BlessJah> bo zakładam, że kabel długi, dlatego tester odpada
<scx> tester niby pokazuje, ze zylu sa ok
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> scx: zakłócenia muszą być
<scx> BlessJah: jedna czesc testera moze byc w jednym budynku, druga w drugim
<scx> ale tester czasem nawal
<BlessJah> scx: są testery i testery, ja sam sobie zrobiłem "druga czesc"
<scx> polaczenie od swicha jest takie: kabel utp-5, przejsciowka utp-5 na kabel telefoniczny, kabel telefoniczny, przejsciowka kabel telefoniczny na utp-5, utp
<BlessJah> jestes pewien ze to kabel nawala?
<scx> konfiguracja w ktorej zamiast tego kabla telefonicznego pod ziemia jest firmowy kabel telefoniczny (+ odpowiednia zamiana zyl) dziala
<scx> ale sprawdzalem tez sam kabel ktory idzie pod ziemia i tester mowi ze jest ok
<pechowiec> zna ktoś jakąś dobrą książke o teorii baz danych?
<BlessJah> chrzanić teorię, zajmij się praktyką
<Wilku> Pi***** bazy, zostań ninją
<pechowiec> BlessJah: indeed, ale podstawy trza znać
<anemus> pechowiec: nie słuchaj ich, to amatorzy ;]
<pechowiec> anemus: tak jak ja :>
 * pechowiec stwierdził, ze pora odświerzyć wiadomości o php, html i reszcie
<BlessJah> pechowiec: jak cos spieprzysz, wtedy teoria
<BlessJah> ale naepiej dokumentacja i praktyka
<anemus> eee do zastosowania amatorskich www to teoria baz danych ci faktycznie niepotrzebna
<pechowiec> anemus: poczytałem troche o optymalizacji kodu i myśle ze podstawy wypadałoby znać
<BlessJah> anemus: widzisz? i kto tutaj sie nie zna na bazach?
<anemus> BlessJah: ja na pewno nie
<BlessJah> anemus: ile baz mysql postawiles w zyciu, co? bo ja ani jednej! ha!
<BlessJah> przebijesz to?
<anemus> BlessJah: nie
<BlessJah> hihi
<anemus> BlessJah: no jesteś po prostu mistrzem ;P
<anemus> nie jestem godzien ci lizać butów
<soee> gdzie sie wrzuca config do conky ?
<BlessJah> nie chce, zebys mi buty lizal
<BlessJah> soee: do home
<BlessJah> soee: o ile manual nie mowi inaczej
<BlessJah> moze to byc takze .conky/ .config/conkyrc lub .config/conky/ jako ze z conky pracowalem dawno, dawno temu
<nn52> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M721NOqOivE&feature=feedrec_grec_index < spoko numer D
<soee> BlessJah, mam
<nn52> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2lGwNTB0DY&feature=aso   heh... małego i słabsze łatwiej stłuc .....
<Wilku> `g forum pcboard
<anemus> 'g forum pcboard
<anemus> `g forum pcboard
<Przekliniak> anemus: Electronics Forum -> PCB (Printed Circuit Board) Design: <http://www.dutchforce.com/~eforum/index.php?showforum=27>
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> kurde
<anemus> Wilku dalej ma bana na Przekliniaka
<foreste> szukam radiatora do toshiby satelite 300
<foreste> a
<foreste> a ona jest z karta hd 3470
<foreste> nie typowy radiator idzie
<foreste>  A300 PSAGCE gdzie dostane radiator do tego ?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-13
<m477> niesamowite
<m477> 2 minuty sie pisze takiego bota
<BlessJah> m477: czas start
<m477> za 2 min to ja ide spac
<qermit> m477: nie w erlangu
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Voldenet> Dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> :( nie cierpię poniedziałków
<gjm> \o
<ftpd> E tam.
<ftpd> Poniedziałek wporzo.
<bastetmilo> Nie. Właśnie dostałam maila z ogromna listą poprawek, z czego conajmniej jedna jest z dupy. Tak się poniedziałek nie powinien zaczynać :(
<jacekowski> a ja sie obudzilem o 8:55
<jacekowski> robota na 9:00
<jacekowski> i dojazd to jakies 15 minut
<bastetmilo> Ale liczę na to, że uda mi się zamienić środę na piątek i będę mieć długi weekend.
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://static.lolyard.com/lol/relax-its-monday.jpg
<bastetmilo> gjm: :) hehehe
<gjm> (:
<qermit> ciekawe czy z tego obrazka da się zrobić jakiś mem http://www.newsweek.pl/bins/Media/Pictures/12/1220/122011794ff84b6997853cdb740ef5d9.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bsutfl3> (at www.newsweek.pl)
<BlessJah> qermit: "Jedni i drudzy" "obiecali złoto"
<gjm> qermit: http://www.pablik.pl/img/foto/amber-amelinium-logo.jpg
<tajwanuser> cze
<dawid> siema
<Guest62450> siema
<Guest62450> tu dawid
<Guest62450> dawno mnie tu nie było
<Guest62450> ale znowu niestety mam pytanie
<Guest62450> jesteście wy tu wgl?
<DeXTeD> nie
<DeXTeD> no jakie to pytanie?
<Guest62450> znacie jakieś vod działające pod ubu?
<Guest62450> oprócz takich jak zalukaj
<Guest62450> tylko takie normalne vod z każdym filmem płatnym za sms i ma sie tam czas na obejrzenie tylko żeby bez jakiejkolwiek pomocy wine i win działał
<Guest62450> DeXTeD?
<Guest62450> znacie? bo przekopuje neta i TYLKO ipla jest ale ona nie ma zbyt dużo filmów
<DeXTeD> Nigdy nie szukałem/używałem tego typu programów
<jacekowski> netflix
<ftpd> tvnplayer.pl z moonlightem.
<ftpd> jacekowski: netflix w .pl oficjalnie nie.
<jacekowski> ahm
<Guest62450> ale zawwsze coś może być moonlight bylleby działął
<Guest62450> a swoją drogą to czemu robią to silverlightem a nie flashem?
<Guest62450> nie byłoby wtedy problemów
<ftpd> Bo mogą.
<Guest62450> ale jak zwykle uczciwym i tym którzy nie chcą wydawać kasy na ms robią pod górkę
<Guest62450> spadsam
<bastetmilo> Na nowym telefonie wyprobuje nowego klienta irca
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<bastetmilo> zainstalowam Yaaic
<bastetmilo> i znów wysypał mi się dźwięk w ubuntu :/
<Dreadlish> co on lubi sie sypać?
<bastetmilo> czasami znika
<qermit> bastetmilo: wywal pulseaudio
<Dreadlish> tak.
<ftpdmobile> cze.
<ftpdmobile> działa nawet ten yaaic.
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> domena
<bastetmilo> qermit: a ja wywale pulseaudio to co dalej?
<bastetmilo> a jak*
<Dreadlish> normalnie
<Dreadlish> powinna normalnie alsa załapać
<bastetmilo> i skończą się problemy z dźwiękiem?
<qermit> bastetmilo: a tego to nie wiem
<qermit> i mnie przestał sypać segfaultami
<bastetmilo> czy pulseaudio ma jakąś przewagę na alsą?
<bastetmilo> w sensie: co stracę jeśli to odinstaluje
<Dreadlish> nic.
<Dreadlish> pulse używa alsy
<qermit> bastetmilo: pulse można wygodnie konfigurować ponoć
<qermit> tzn ma takie ficzery jak przesyłanie dźwięku przez sieć, jakieś tam efekty
<bastetmilo> uhum
<qermit> rozwiązuje przeważnie problem braku miksera sprzętowego
<qermit> ale czasami płata figle
<bastetmilo> kurde, nie mogę znaleźć takiego fajnego tutoriala do instalacji i konfiguracji lampp na Ubuntu :(
<qermit> a po co ci lampa
<bastetmilo> do pracy
<qermit> `g debian lamp howto
<Przekliniak> qermit: How To Set Up A Ubuntu/Debian LAMP Server | HowtoForge - Linux ...: <http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server>
<qermit> bastetmilo: prosze
<bastetmilo> to nie ta :(
<ftpd> Ale co tu jest trudnego?
<Voldenet> apt-get install nginx php5-fpm mysql-server mysql-client
<Voldenet> nano /etc/nginx/nginx.conf
<ftpd> aptitude install apache php5 mysql-server
<ftpd> i tyle
<Voldenet> worker_processes 9000;
<ftpd> Voldenet: Ma być lAmp, nie lNmp.
<ftpd> :P
<Voldenet> faktycznie
<Voldenet> to nawet prościej
<Voldenet> nawet konfigów nie trzeba edytować do tego
<CookieM_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Voldenet> apt-get install apache2 php5 phpmyadmin mysql-server mysql-client libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<Voldenet> tadam
<Voldenet> chociaż w sumie libapache2-mod-auth-mysql jest tak średnio potrzebne, ale auth http z mysqla to fajna rzecz
<Voldenet> coby ograniczyć uprawnienia losowym gapiom z internetu
<bastetmilo> z samą instalacją sobie poradziłam
<Voldenet> no więc?
<Voldenet> co nie działa? :>
<bastetmilo> jeszcze nic :)
<bastetmilo> O. jest. Konfuguracja phpmyadmin  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket    │
<bastetmilo>  │ '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<qermit> bastetmilo: to napraw
<ftpd> Po co komu phpmyadmin?
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie potrafię :(
<bastetmilo> ftpd: mnie jest potrzebny i już
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987870
<buharin> hej
<bastetmilo> dobra. Podejście drugie.
<buharin> moze ktos mi przypomniec taka inna notacja if byla
<buharin> z ? i :
<buharin> jak to wygladalo
<qermit> bastetmilo: gdzie
<qermit> buharin: gdzie
<qermit> bash?
<buharin> if warunek komenda else komenda
<buharin> to mozna byloz astapic
<buharin> warunek ? komenda : komenda
<buharin> jakos tak?
<bastetmilo> jakos tak
<ftpd> warunek && komenda || komenda
<qermit> if komenda; then
<ftpd> Ale on o coś innego pyta, qermit.
<qermit> fakt
<buharin> :P
<bastetmilo> no żesz. I znów ten głupi problem z uprawnieniami.
<bastetmilo> jak cofnąć ostatnie polecenie?
<ftpd> W czym?
<bastetmilo> w terminalu
<gjm> Lul
<gjm> A co wpisałaś?
<bastetmilo> a czy to ważne?
<gjm> Tak
<bastetmilo> dlaczego?
<gjm> Bo nie ma czegoś takiego jak cofnięcie ostatniego polecenia
<bastetmilo> no ok
<bastetmilo> trudno
<bastetmilo> drugi raz nie zepsuje
<CookieM_> złota myśl na dziś:  "UNIX was not designed to stop its users from doing stupid things, as that would also stop them from doing clever things." – Doug Gwyn
<bastetmilo> dobra, ide na obiad, potem bede się martwić.
<filar> cześć
<filar> wiecie może czy to: http://jakilinux.org/gnu/zwrot-pieniedzy-za-windows-jak-to-zrobic-w-polsce/ jest jeszcze aktualne?
<jacekowski> tak, ale potem do takich ludzi wpada policja za 2-3 miesiace
<jacekowski> sprawdzic czy nie uzywaja windowsa
<m477> no to wystarczy miec zaszyfrowana partycje i nie sprawdza
<filar> jacekowski, no też o tym pomyślałem -.-
<qermit> kto ze mną napisze wypaśnego bota ircowego z interfejsem HTTP?
<filar> znalazłem całkiem fajną toshibę, wszystko cacy, ale w takiej konfiguracji sprzedają tylko z windows
<qermit> windows za 1zł
<qermit> pamiętaj
<jacekowski> filar: ten windows jest za darmo
<Dreadlish> qermit: sam nie możesz?
<bastetmilo> filar: no to kup i odsprzedaj komus licencje
<qermit> Dreadlish: no coś tam skrobię
<jacekowski> filar: placa za niego te firmy co dodaja wszystkie triale i darmowe programy
<Dreadlish> to skrobaj
<bastetmilo> filar: aj sorry. Ty nie możesz tak zrobić.
<filar> eh, no szkoda
<qermit> filar: a w czym przeszkadza ci windows za 1zł
<m477> ale mi ramu zjadlo http://i.imgur.com/xwcdF.jpg
<qermit> kurde, żeby firma odesłała niesprawne modemy z serwisu
<qermit> to już przegięcie
<Voldenet> qermit: odsyłanie niesprawnego sprzętu to norma dla niektórych serwisów
<Voldenet> najbardziej mi się podoba, jak firma dostaje sprzęt z dokładnym opisem jak wywołać problem sprzętowy, a zwraca sprzęt z opisem `produkt sprawny, nic nie naprawiono`
<Voldenet> czuję się podczas tego jakbym użył funkcji `napraw` w systemie windows
<bastetmilo> re
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ping
<bjfs> ciekawe ile luda przyjdzie na jutrzejszy lokalny ubu-zlot;p
<bastetmilo> raz dwa... trzy
<bastetmilo> trzy osoby w porywach :P
<m477> ;o
<Matan> 3some
<Matan> ;]
<BlessJah> mnie liczylas?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: że co?
<bastetmilo> Matan: bardzo śmieszne :>
<Matan> bastetmilo: fat joke :)
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: ping
<gjm> Re
<buharin> hej :D
<buharin> wiecie ze mam prace :P
<bastetmilo> nie
<buharin> no to mam : D
<buharin> java webdeveloper ;P
<gjm> Kul story
<bastetmilo> lol
<m477> lol :D
<m477> buharin: i co tam robisz
<buharin> w javie pisze
<bastetmilo> buharin: to czekaj. Java czy webdeveloper?
<buharin> JavaEE
<Matan> pewnie kawę prawdziwym programistom :P
<bastetmilo> mwahaha
<buharin> :D
<buharin> bardzo smieszne
<bastetphone> no
<m477> znow sie skopcilem ;]
<gjm> Fajnie
<bastetphone> wlasnie zrozumialam fenomen instagrama
<bastetphone> ide spac. aha, dla potomnych
<bastetphone> spotkanie jest w guinnesie bo nic innego nie przyszlo mi do glowy
<bastetphone> jutro jakby co bede sluchac skarg i zazalen ns wybor miejsca
<qermit> bastetphone: gdzie?
<qermit> aa w breslał
<bastetphone> no przeciez ze nie w suwalkach...
<ftpd> bastetphone: W Warszawie nie mają tak przykrych nazw dla pubów, ot co.
<CookieM> zlot geeków na ścianie wschodniej trudno sobie wyobrazić nawet
<psesq> CookieM: nie ma połączeń? ;>
<CookieM> głównie między synapsami
<psesq> że gorsi?
<bastetphone> pub zawsze mozna zmienic
<CookieM> wiem, obraziłbym DaZa i Szatana
<bastetphone> ale od jakiegos trzeba zaczac
<bastetphone> o/
<CookieM> \o
<psesq> moze po prostu masz zle nastawienie
<CookieM> trafiłeś w sedno, potrzebuję jakiejś terapii dla socjopatów
<psesq> albo przyjaciela ;)
<CookieM> tyż
<szkodnik> zieew
<BlessJah> szkodnik: o/
<szkodnik> witaj BlessJah
<BlessJah> no, uprzejmosci wymienione, to mozna isc spac
<szkodnik> ja zaraz ide
<szkodnik> jeszxcze kibelek kotom trzeba ogarnac
<BlessJah> hah
<BlessJah> moze w koncu wyreguluje zegar biologiczny i dopasuje cykl dobowej aktywnosci do powszechnie obowiazujacych norm spolecznych
<szkodnik> ja nie mam wyjscia
<szkodnik> leniuchowanie sie konczylo
<szkodnik> dzisiaj siedzialam w biurze do 21:20
<BlessJah> szkodnik: leniuchowanie to nic,
<BlessJah> kladlem sie spac po czwartej rano, jak mialem juz pewnosc ze panowie w kominiarkach nie wpadna, wstawalem jak normalni ludzie wychodzili z pracy
<BlessJah> i pory posilkow tez mialem dostosowane
<szkodnik> BlessJah, gybym mogla, tez bym tak robila
<szkodnik> ale nei moge
<szkodnik> bo o 8 musze sie stawic w swoim kolchozie
<BlessJah> probowalas stawic sie o 20?
<szkodnik> kiepski pomysl :P
<szkodnik> dzisiaj sie spoznilam oszalamiajace 10 minut
<qermit> szkodnik: napiszesz ze mnąbota?
<szkodnik> i juz mialam telfon od manager, agdzie jestem, bo on chce zrobic spotkani i ja musz ena nim byc
<BlessJah> zatrudnij sie zdalnie u amerykanow
<szkodnik> BlessJah, chetnie
<szkodnik> tylko nei wiem, czy ci amerykanie maja dl amnie prace
<qermit> gjm: idziesz na piwo w czwartek?
<BlessJah> hm... ogrodnicy chyba nie potrzebuja tlumaczy
<szkodnik> dobra, ide sprzatnac teo smierdziela
<BlessJah> qermit: w czym tego bota piszesz?
<qermit> chce w erlangu
<BlessJah> z czym to sie je?
<qermit> założenie - ma mieć interfejs administracyjny po http
<qermit> `g erlang howto
<Przekliniak> qermit: Erlang -- How do I...: <http://www.erlang.org/faq/how_do_i.html>
<qermit> ale to jest pierwsza propozycja języka i może się zmienić
<qermit> np na brainfuck albo coś innego
<BlessJah> ja juz chyba bym brainfuck wolal
<BlessJah> znasz erlanga?
<qermit> powiedzmy
<BlessJah> meh, przestaje kojarzyc, ide spac
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> chłopie
<BlessJah> raczej na nauke erlanga na razie sie nie zapisuje
<Dreadlish> so - wtf is erlang
<Dreadlish> wiem, że ejabberd jest i tyle mojej wiedzy o nim
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> cya qermit, slodkich snow szkodnik
<qermit> Dreadlish: wspiera "rozproszone" programowanie
<qermit> właściwie do tego został stworzony
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> czaje
<szkodnik> ok, donrej nocy, dziwne ludzie
<Dreadlish> ojtam ojtam
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: pong
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> too late
<Quintasan> BlessJah: ping
<m477> fajny ten awesome
<m477> :(
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-14
<Voldenet> dzień dobry
<gjm> Bry
<DeXTeD> Dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: heeej
<BlessJah> Quintasan: pong
<bastetmilo> uff. Myślałam, że nie bede mogła iść na spotkanie dziś.
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: będę w pracy do 17.30 więc moge byc w Guinnessie o 18.00 już - możesz potwierdzić czy bedziesz w ogóle?
<unban> siema
<Quintasan_> bastetmilo: ping
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: pong
<bastetmilo> i co? Będziesz?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: No jak na 18 mam byc to jakos o 16 muszę wyjechać. W ogóle to lepiej, gdzie jest ten bar?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Bo ja na Dawida wysiadam, koło dworca PKS
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: to wsiadasz w 15
<bastetmilo> jedziesz... jakies 15 minut, wysiadasz na rynku
<bastetmilo> i idziesz na rynek przez plac sony
<bastetmilo> solny
<bastetmilo> w zasadzie guinness jest na rogu nie sposob przeoczyc
<bastetmilo> jak idzie sie od strony przystanku]
<TheNumb> Haj.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: niestety dzisiaj nie dam rady się pojawić. Coś mi wypadło.
<bastetmilo> No... i to by było na tyle w temacie spotkania
<TheNumb> :<
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Ej zaraz, to nie jest przypadkiem koło dominikańskiej?
<ftpd> Cze.
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: nie.
<bastetmilo> zreszta, skoro TheNumb nie przyjdzie to nie ma sensu dziś robić
<Quintasan> Mhm
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Kiedy pasuje?
<Quintasan> Kiedy Ci pasuje*
<TheNumb> do końca tego tygodnia nie mam czasu.
<TheNumb> W sumie to czwartki po południu odpadają.
<Quintasan> TheNumb: To rzuć jakimś terminem jak będziesz wiedzieć już to się zobaczy
<Quintasan> Ja mam do października wakacje :P
<bastetmilo> Mnie nie pasuje w piatki, bo jade wtedy do domu.
<Quintasan> czyli zostaje pon, wtorek i środa
<bastetmilo> tak
<Quintasan> Przyszły tydzień środa?
<bastetmilo> musze sprawdzić w kalendarzu :P
<Quintasan> TheNumb: ^^
<TheNumb> Środa, środa, środa
<TheNumb> Na razie mi pasuje
<TheNumb> A która godzina?
<bastetmilo> O? 18.00?
<TheNumb> Może być.
<bastetmilo> OK, zmienilam dane wydarzenia :>
<Quintasan> Git.
<Quintasan> To ja idę na jakiś śniadanio-obiad w takim wypadku
<julek> kto chce sie wybrac w bieszczady na pare dni?
<bastetmilo> a po co?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ping
<BlessJah> julek: cos zorganizowanego czy spontan?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: pingowales?
<julek> bastetmilo: polazic
<julek> BlessJah: powiedzmy, ze spontan
<BlessJah> na jak dlugo i jakie koszty?
<BlessJah> w sumie bym sie zastanowil, ale mi sie ten spontan nie do konca podoba
<bastetmilo> na razie jeszcze nic nie wiesz
<bastetmilo> a już Ci się nie podoba
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: zaproponowalabys zorganizowany wyjazd nad morze, tez bym nic nie wiedzial a nie podobaloby mi sie juz
<julek> heh...
<bastetmilo> Tobie się nie podoba nic co organizuje
<bastetmilo> więc głupi przyklad dałeś.
<julek> BlessJah: mam dla ciebie lepsza oferte
<julek> siedz w domu przed komputerem od rana do nocy;)
<BlessJah> to gorsza oferta
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: i tak to robisz
<bastetmilo> przecież robisz to cały czas :P
<BlessJah> nikt mnie nie lubi :(
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: idź sie potnij z tego powodu
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ja Cie lubie.
<bastetmilo> xD
<Mhrok> Bry
<mucha090> powitać:)
<bastetmilo> re
<ftpd> rere
<gjm> rerere
<bastetmilo> jestem mega spostrzegawcza. Po miesiacy mieszkasznia zauwazyłam kauflanda po drugiej stronie ulicy.
<bastetmilo> *mieszkania
<gjm> Pokaszaniło Ci się
<Dreadlish> brawo
<Dreadlish> to jest zakamuflowana opcja niemiecka
<ftpd> Hoho!
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Lidl jest lepszy. Też mam Kauflanda po drugiej stronie.
<gjm> Grupa Trzymająca Władzę
<ftpd> Grupa Jedząca Marchew, Fasolę, Tatara, Pomidory, Drosza.
<ftpd> gjm+ftpd, yo.
<gjm> Bardzo zacnie
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a myślisz, że gdzie zawsze robie zakupy? Lidl rzondzi.
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Lidl jest super.
<bastetmilo> no kurde.
<bastetmilo> kupiłam sobie ostatnio owczy ser na tydzien hispanski :)
<ftpd> Ja ich sosy do makaronu wielbię
<bastetmilo> a które?
<ftpd> Tylko ostatnio coraz rzadziej jest mój ulubiony, z oliwkami.
<ftpd> Takie w słoiku.
<ftpd> Że jest zwykły, oliwkowy, cebulowy, ostry (ostry wczoraj 1. raz widziałem).
<ftpd> Takie za 3.99
<ftpd> Nie znam nazwy.
<bastetmilo> oo.
<bastetmilo> to musze zobaczyc
<bastetmilo> bo chyba nie rzuciły mi sie w oczy
<bastetmilo> a koło czego stoją?
<ftpd> Makaronu.
<ftpd> Tam blisko sosów w torebce.
<bastetmilo> hm. Zawsze wydawalo mi sie ze tam tylko pomidorowe stoja
<ftpd> Nope, są różne
<bastetmilo> ja nie kupuje takich w sloikach dlatego sie nie przygladałam
<gjm> Oliwkowy powiadasz? Mnim
<gjm> Mniaaam
<bastetmilo> Ale jak polecasz...
<ftpd> I w Tesko jest jeszcze jeden oliwkowy.
<gjm> Do Tesco mam daleko
<bastetmilo> nie lubie tesko
<ftpd> Jestem jak przekliniak.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: jesteś botem?
<gjm> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<gjm> LOL
<gjm> ftpd: Wygryzł Cię
<ftpd> :(
<mati75> widzę impreza pod krzyżem
<Dreadlish> ta...
<ftpd> Impreza, no no.
 * BlessJah ma szczescie do win7
<BlessJah> moj wlasny miotal BSODami az go zaoralem, wlasnie dostalem lapka siostry, w ktorym explorer nie chce startowac
<BlessJah> chwalcie mój geniusz - zrebootowałem go z linii i teraz pyta o hasło
<szkodnik> ide sie wymoczyc w wannie, co mi tam :<
<ftpd> Zezwalam.
<BlessJah> szukam mozliwosci zresetowania badz wymuszenia autodetekcji optymalnych ustawien ekranu, windows 7 na nvidii
<BlessJah> ktos ma pomysly? google ma mnie za idiote i prowadzi za raczke przez proces usuwania plikow i dodatkowych userow
 * gjm milczy
<CookieM> to o stery chodzi czy jak?
<BlessJah> w panelu nvidii juz poprzywracalem, najprawdopodobniej namieszala pelnoekranowa gra majaca w wymaganiach win985/98
<BlessJah> co dziwne - odpalilem rozwiazywanie problemow, skan wykazal ze explorer.exe nie jest wlaczony
<BlessJah> po czym udalo mi sie explorer odpalic (po samym skanie)
<gjm> /j #windows
<BlessJah> gjm: myslisz ze mnie tam nie ma?
<gjm> Nie wiem bo mnie tam nie ma
<BlessJah> wiem ze cie tam nie ma
<bastetmilo> kuafland obsysa
<Dreadlish> już to wcześniej ftpd powiedział
<Dreadlish> :<
<ftpd> Nie no.
<ftpd> Jest lepszy niż taka biedra.
<ftpd> Ale gorszy niż lidl.
<bastetmilo> nie, no biedronka jest poza rankingiem :>
<bastetmilo> ale wyszłam troche dalej niż zwykle i nawet mcD znalazłam
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ja najbardziej lubie tesco
<szkodnik> ale najczesciej kupuje w kjauflandzie
<szkodnik> bo mam po drodze z pracy
<szkodnik> zeby wybrac sie do tegsco potrzebna jest cala wybprawa
<szkodnik> i powrot taksowka, bo do przystanku jest cholernie daleko a ja nie mam sil taszczyc zakupow
<BlessJah> szkodnik: chłopa ci trzeba
<BlessJah> wysylaj hiszpana po zakupy :]
<szkodnik> BlessJah, raz wyslalam...
<szkodnik> i postawnoialam, ze wiecej tego nie zrobie
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ja jak musze w domu na piechote do sklepu, to tylko do tesko. A tak wole lidla.
<bastetmilo> Albo po 23 jak chodze na zakupy...
<szkodnik> lidla tez mam po drodze, ael zawsze jak tam pojde, to mam wrazenie, ze wydalam kupe kasy i nic nei kupilam :D
<szkodnik> gdyby nie, to, ze nigdy nie mam przy sobie gotowki, kupowalabym penie tylko w biedronce :P
<bastetmilo> brry, biedronka.
<BlessJah> szkodnik: co odwalil?
 * bastetmilo nie trawi: stonki, kerfura, kauflanda, reala. 
<szkodnik> BlessJah, pomijajac calkiem fsakt, ze kupil zupelnie nie to co mial kupic?:D
<szkodnik> np make zamiast cukru
<szkodnik> plyn do prania, zamiast plynu do plukania
<szkodnik> jakas pskudna miesna konserwe zamiast tunczyka
<szkodnik> margaryne, zamiast warozku do kanapek...
<szkodnik> pytalam go, czy zrobic mu liste po polsku, zeby wiedzial, co wziac (doporownajnia z napisami an opakowaniach), ale powiedzial, ze dal sobie rade i poszedl :D
<bastetmilo> facet :>
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, hmm on jest od ponad miesica w polsce
<szkodnik> a jeszcze ani slowka po polsku nie mowi
<bastetmilo> tym bardziej powiniem wziac liste
<szkodnik> ja po poltor miesiaca w hiszpanii ju sobie spokojie telewizje ogladalam po ichniemu :D
<BlessJah> szkodnik: to bierz go ze soba, w roli murzyna
<szkodnik> nie mowilam jeszcze co prawda zbyt plynnie, ale w sklepie z obsluga juz umialam zrobic zakupy, a on nawet w supermarkecie nie moze sobie poradzic ;)
<BlessJah> przynajmniej sie stara
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie da sie
<BlessJah> jak sie nie da? proboje uciekac?
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> bezuzytecznego hiszpana sobie sprowadzilas ;)
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: po co Ci w ogóle ten hiszpan?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, placi czesc rachunkow i czasem kawalek czynszu :D
<bastetmilo> w ogóle ja ostatnio okryłam następną zalete posiadania faceta.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ale ten hiszpan, to nie moj facet! :D
<szkodnik> japierdziele..
<szkodnik> never!
<bastetmilo> oczywiście odkryłam wtedy, kiedy factea pod ręka nie było.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: a czy ja mówię, że to twój facet. Tak sobie napisałam BTW.
<bastetmilo> a Ty od razu jakiś bulwers
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, yhm
<BlessJah> skwasiłyście atmosferę
<bastetmilo> w żdanym wypadku
<bastetmilo> *żadnym
<BlessJah> przeprosić się i buzi na zgodę
<bastetmilo> a nie pacnąć Cię może w głowę?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ale ja mam kontrakt na lesbian, nie sado-maso
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: to ja zaproszę moją nową koleżankę...
<bastetmilo> i bęcki będą przy okazji. Gratis.
<BlessJah> moze byc ciekawe polaczenie
<ftpd> Ha ha.
<ftpd> To ja chcę filmik.
<BlessJah> ftpd: masz pro na redtube?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie ma filmików. Będą fotki na Instagramie.
<gjm> bastetmilo: Uważaj na BJ, seks ze zwierzętami jest karalny
<bastetmilo> gjm: ale Ty jesteś perwersyjny. czy ktoś tu mówi o seksie? ;)
<BlessJah> gjm: probojesz mnie obrazic, czy sprowokowac?
<gjm> bastetmilo: Tylko ostrzegam
<gjm> BlessJah: proboje a nawet próbuję
<bastetmilo> diss
<bastetmilo> Nie, nie.
<bastetmilo> Chłopcy.
<bastetmilo> Przeprosić się i dać buzi na zgodę.
<bastetmilo> Ja popatrzę :P
<gjm> FFFUUUUUUUUU
<gjm> Jestem zniesmaczony
<bastetmilo> gjm: czemu? Nie rozumiem.
<szkodnik> jej wlasnie sobie uwswiadomilam, ze jutro trzeba wstac wczesniej:<
<szkodnik> w swieta moj autobus ddo pracy nie jezdzi
<BlessJah> szkodnik: pracujesz w swieta???
<bastetmilo> niektórzy pracują
<bastetmilo> ja też idę jutro do pracy
<szkodnik> BlessJah, preciez mowilam, ze pracuje w kolchozie, nie?
<BlessJah> jesteś strażakiem albo wlascicielem sklepu?
<szkodnik> niet, operatorem bankowym
<szkodnik> ale kodeks pracy jest tak zajebscie sfomuowany, ze tak na prawde kazda firma moze pracowac
<BlessJah> gjm: takimi chamskimi tekstami bardziej szkodzisz wlasnemu wizerunkowi
<szkodnik> "jesli jest to podyktowane szczegolnymi potrzebami pracodawcy"
<BlessJah> szkodnik: oddadza ci pozniej to wolne?
<gjm> Przecież ja nie mam wizerunku
<szkodnik> umm lepiej, powiedzieli i juz, ze nie ma sans, zeby wykorzystala caly urlop
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: kochana, nie przeklinaj proszę.
<szkodnik> sorki
<szkodnik> wymsklo sie
<szkodnik> dobra ide
<gjm> ohnoes.jpg
<szkodnik> 5:15 pobudka!
<szkodnik> kto mnie obudzi?:D
<bastetmilo> pewnie BJ by chciał...
<gjm> Budzik
<BlessJah> szkodnik: inspekcja pracy
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, on za mlody na budzenie mnie :<
<BlessJah> mowilas ze ci na tej pracy nie zalezy
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: jemu to by chyba nie przeszkadzało ;)
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ale zalezy mi na tym, zeby miec gdzie mieskac
<szkodnik> a dopoki nie mam innej, to nie mam wyjscia
<BlessJah> mieszkanie od pracodawcy?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ale ja mam standardy ;)
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie, ale w swiecie doroslych istnieje cos takiego, jak rachunki do zaplacnia :D
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: :) daj młodemu pomarzyć :P
<BlessJah> w miedzyczasie szukaj drugiej pracy
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: w co ty mnie wrabiasz?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mua?
<bastetmilo> nie wiem o co chodzi
<szkodnik> BlessJah, przeciez tak robie!
<szkodnik> ale tak sie sklada, z nie jestem handlowcem, a w trpojmiescie od dluzsego czasu sa praktycznie tylko oferty dla handlowcow
<szkodnik> no chybam, ze slyszales o jakiejs firmie, ktora suka w trojmiescie behpowca, albo analityka...
<BlessJah> przebranzuj sie
<BlessJah> trzeba bylo isc na kurs spawania aluminium, jak stocznia upadala
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ja sie przebrazawiam z kazda kolejna praca
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: a nie chcesz szukać w innym mieście pracy?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, :D
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, wiesz, w trojmkiescie mis ie dobrze mieszka
<szkodnik> myslalm o wroclawiu
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: Wrocław jest fajny.
<szkodnik> ale tam tez nie specjalnego zapotrebowania na analitykow
<bastetmilo> mówisz?
<szkodnik> to juz tu rynek pracy jest wiekszy, bo w tym roku otwiera sie kilka nowych centrow niznesowych
<bastetmilo> bo wydaje mi się, że rzucily mi się w oczy jakies ofert dla analityków
<BlessJah> szkodnik: oj, szukali na dniach kariery analitykow
<bastetmilo> ale że to nie moja branża, to nie patrzyłam dokładnie
<szkodnik> BlessJah, tak, an rynki niemiecki, czesku, ukrawinski i wegierski
<szkodnik> zadnego z tych rynkow nie jestem w stanie pokrywac
<szkodnik> wiec sorry
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: subskrybujesz infoprace?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, nie
<BlessJah> w sensie zeby wysylac?
<BlessJah> czy analizowac te rynki?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: to zobacz tam, ja z ich oferty znalazłam obecna posade.
<szkodnik> BlessJah, praca analityka danych polega na tym, ze jest sobie w pl firma, ktora dziala jako backoffice innej rirmy w innym kraju
<BlessJah> praca byla we wroclawiu
<szkodnik> i ty procesujes rozne rzeczy dla tej innej firmy, tak, jakbys siedzial w ich siedzibie
<szkodnik> musisz znac biegle tamtejszy jezyk i realia kraju, "w ktorym" pracujesz
<BlessJah> nie jestem analitykiem, nie wiem jak to wyglada, wiem ze szukali wiec zapotrzebowanie musi byc
<BlessJah> szukali wsrod studentow
<szkodnik> BlessJah,  ale ja nie moge pracowac na rynkach, o ktorych nie mma bladego pojecia i ktorych jezykow nie znam
<szkodnik> BlessJah, tak, ale we wro glownie szukaja analitykow dla niemcow
<szkodnik> bo tam wjest wiele osob znajacych ten jezyk
<gjm> Breslau!
<BlessJah> powtorze jeszcze raz, oferta byla skierowana dla studentow i absolwentow
<BlessJah> matematyka, ekonomia, ale tez prawo czy informatyka
<szkodnik> BlessJah, kazda oferta skierowana jest do studentow i absolwentow, bo oni sa tani i mozna ich zmusic do wykonywania najbardziej idiotycznej roboty, ktorej nikt inny wykonywac nie chce :D
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: 10 ofert na analityka we Wrocławiu. Różnych analityków.
<szkodnik> moaj firma te wystawia takie oferty, do roboty, gdie caly dzien robia tylko kopiuj-wklej
<szkodnik> i nikt tam nie wytrzymuje dluzej niz 2-3 miesiace
<BlessJah> jesli szukaja studentow, to firma istnieje, wiec zatrudniaja tez normalnych ludzi
<szkodnik> i tylko ci ,tkorzy tam wystrzuymaja dluzej maja szanse dostac normalna prace w tej firmie
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy jest duza rotacja, ale miejsce zawsze sie znajdzie
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, zerkne
<szkodnik> jaksi link?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: osoba z doświadczeniem nie będzie startowała na pozycje, którą może zdobyć student...
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: moemnt
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, bedie jesli od 4 miesiecy nie ma pracy i od tygodnia nic nie jadla (powod dla ktoego ja wzielam prace, ktora mam obecnie)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: skoro szukaja studentow, to moga tez szukac normalnych pracownikow, nie mowie ze szkodnik ma startowac za studenta
<Stirlitz> Hej, co tam fajki?
<szkodnik> ww ktorej na dobra sprawe moglabym zostac, teraz po awansie, gdyby jeszcze placili przyzwoicie i nie musialabym tam siedziec po 10-13h dziennie
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: o
<BlessJah> ty zyjesz
<BlessJah> o/
<Stirlitz> Same baby jak widze ;)
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: OK. To jest skrajna sytuacja... Ja też czasem biorę zlecenia dla gimanzjalisty :)
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ale 13h - to nie są nadgodziny?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, formalcie?:D
<szkodnik> w tekj firmie nikt nie robi nadgodin ;)
<BlessJah> jeden od zwierzat, drugi od bab
<BlessJah> chyba sie na was obraze
<szkodnik> ale raca musi byc zrobiona, i uj z tym, ze to co wczoersniej robily 4 osoby teraz musza robic 2
<szkodnik> bo jeden kolega jest na urlopie, a druga panne zabrali mi do innego zespolu
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, daj tego linka, albo chociaz powiedz, gdzie widzilam te oferty, bo musze isc do lozka
<szkodnik> widzialas*
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: na query poszło
<szkodnik> hej Stirlitz  :)
<gjm> Cześć Stirlitz
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, znowu na mnie nakapowali u Sylwestra ;)
<gjm> Na Ciebie?
<bastetmilo> czemu?
<Stirlitz> Niechcący mu sie dzisiaj wypsnęło.
<BlessJah> o
<Stirlitz> No, ze tu ruja itp.
<gjm> "ruja", no w sumie...
<bastetmilo> to znaczy?
<BlessJah> gjm: uwazaj
<bastetmilo> ej, ej
<bastetmilo> dziubaski
<CookieM> angry birds
<bastetmilo> bierzemy głęboki wdech i... wydech
<bastetmilo> i uspokajamy się
<bastetmilo> i nie wyzywamy
<gjm> Hare Kriszna
<bastetmilo> dobra
<bastetmilo> ja idę spać
<gjm> bastetmilo: Dobranoc
<bastetmilo> a Wy się nie bijcie, bądźcie grzeczni, bo jak nie to przyjdzie ftpd i Was zabierze.
<ftpd> Tak właśnie.
<bastetmilo> o/
<CookieM> \o
<szkodnik> dobranoc
<szkodnik> zabieram bastetmilo i ide do lozka
<BlessJah> szkodnik: poczekajcie na mnie
<szkodnik> nope
<BlessJah> biore kamere i ide z wami
<szkodnik> BlessJah,  ty chociaz pelnoletni juz jestes?:D
<dweller> a musi?
<BlessJah> dweller: musze
<dweller> nie tam
<BlessJah> seks od 16 lat, porno od 18
<dweller> przecież nikomu nie powie
<szkodnik> tak z ciekawosci pytam, bo juz nie pamietam, kto jest, a kto nie ;)
<BlessJah> szkodnik: jestem
<szkodnik> od kiedy?
<BlessJah> dosyc dlugo, zebym sie zdazyl przyzwyczaic
<szkodnik> tak myslalam, nie przyzna sie :D
<szkodnik> no nic, ide
<szkodnik> dobranoc
<BlessJah> o/
 * qermit smaga batem bastetmilo 
<ftpd> Dziecka idź doglądaj nienarodzonego, a nie bastetmilo mje tu bijesz.
<qermit> coś ty się tego dziecka tak uczepił
<qermit> i tak nie tam ci spróbować
<qermit> 1st
<gjm> Dziecko? Omnomnomnom
<m477> wtf
<konradb> o/
<konradb> wie ktoś może co z tym zrobić? http://www.wklej.org/id/811182/
<konradb> >wine
<gjm> Fixnąć
<konradb> tak, jak.
<gjm> Nie wiem, nie używam wine
<dweller> konradb: zgaduje że zainstalować silnik gecko do wine
<konradb> zainstalowany ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-15
<bastetmilo> Nie wolno mnie bić.
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Matan> mati75: bry
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> gjm: o/
<gjm> :)
<bastetmilo> eh. Nie ma to jak nie wziąć do pracy śniadania i przyjechać bez portfela.
<Matan> bastetmilo: nie ma to jak pracować w dzień wolny :)
<Dreadlish> tak
<bastetmilo> Matan: zamieniłam środe na poniedziałek. Będę mieć długi weekend :P
<Matan> bastetmilo: cleva
<bastetmilo> w każdym razie, w taki spokojny dzień mogę sobie ponadrabiać zaległości i porobić to co odkładałam na "jak będzie więcej czasu".
 * Matan sobie odpoczywa, przez tydzień spał po 3h dziennie przez robotę...
<Matan> lipny coś ten Weather Indicator...
<Marqin> czesc
<drakhan> ahx
<Guest6432> witam jak tam święta
<gjm> Ech...
<Guest6432> hej gjm
<Guest6432> :D
<gjm> Hihi
<gjm> Jak śmiesznie
<Guest6432> gjm: czemu jesteś taki smutny?
<gjm> Czemu nie zmienisz nicka na jakiś normalny?
<pan__> o/
<Guest6432> gjm: bo czytam jak to zrobić :D
<gjm> /nick nick
<pan__> czytaliście, wypuścili lapa z Linem
<Matan> pan__: którego?
<pan__> http://pclab.pl/news50724.html
<pan__> Ubuntu na pokładzier
<nowy_nick> o fajnie to takie proste :D
<Matan> mówisz o DELLach, ASUSach, ACERAch czy takich dziwnych firmach o których słyszy się pierwszy raz
<pan__>  ZaReason UltraLap 430
<Matan> pan__: żadna nowość, DELL ma całe serie z Ubuntu
<Matan> pan__: ja mam Vostro 3550 z firmowo ubu na pokładzie...
<pan__> ooo sprawdze
<pan__> zaraz
<Matan> nowy_nick: masz limit do 16 znaków z zabrionionymi znakami specjalnymi
<pan__> Strona dall o  Vostro 3550 mówi : Operating system: Genuine Windows® 7 Professional
<Matan> pan__: n series
<Matan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dell_n_Series
<Matan> pan__: ^
<nowy_nick> a jaki tablet dobry dla Linuksa?
<jacekowski> dell ma opcje z linuxem a
<jacekowski> nowy_nick: android
<pan__> Ale bym musiał na stronie Della zamawiać lapa.... bo w sklepie Della tylko z Windą tłuką.
<jacekowski> tylko ze jak robisz della z linuxem to sie nie oplaca
<Matan> pan__: AYFKM?
<jacekowski> bo tansze przewaznie sa z windowsem z takim samym sprzetem
<nowy_nick> a dell traci gwarancje jak się zmienia system?
<pan__> to koszt Windy bd musieli mi zwrócić ;]
<Matan> pan__: z allegro brane, x-kom
<jacekowski> pan__: koszt windy jest mniejszy niz 0
<jacekowski> pan__: bo z winda masz kupe triali i innych takich za ktore producent placi zeby byly
<Matan> pan__: zwracają ale na co to... bierzesz po prostu wersję bez systemu/z lin
<jacekowski> pan__: nie chcesz windy, nie dostajesz triali, nikt nie doplaca do twojego laptopa == placisz wiecej
<nowy_nick> a ile kosztuje kod do windowsa jak sie chce sprzedać?
<Matan> jacekowski: no nie wiem
<jacekowski> nowy_nick: to sa OEM kody
<jacekowski> nowy_nick: nie mozna ich sprzedawac
<Matan> jacekowski: akurat w moim przypadku różnica z i bez to była 500zł w cenie sprzętu
<pan__> kod OEM nic ci nieda, jak nie masz labela to i tak jesteś pirat
<nowy_nick> aha
<Matan> jacekowski: oczywiście są zachowane mechanizmy marketingu i ekonomii ale jeżeli masz sprzęt bez win to jest on widocznie tańszy
<nowy_nick> chciałbym posłuchać troche o Linuxach są jakieś fajne podcasty?
<Matan> nowy_nick: czytać nie umiesz?
<nowy_nick> Matan: a gdzie pisze o podcastach?
<Matan> nowy_nick: po primo, "jest napisane", po secundo, wyczuj sarkazm...
<m477> hahaha
<mati75> http://distrowatch.com/ z lwej strony jest Latest Podcasts
<pan__> Matan: prosze cię, mój polonista nawet mówi "włanczać" a nie " włączać"
<pan__> to co pijesz do "jest napisane" a nie " pisze" :)
<jacekowski> mowic a pisac to co innego
<pan__> jacekowski: prawda
<jacekowski> a mowi sie "włanczać" ale pisze sie "włączać"
<pan__> ale zabawne jest jak ktoś pisze "na ulotce pisze".
<mati75> jest napisane
<pan__> zabawne ... tak nikt nic  aktualnie nie pisze... tam JEST NAPISANE... ale nikomu nie da siętego wytłumaczyć
<Matan> i jest to zabawne :) widać, że żyją na tym świecie ludzie, którzy mają problemy większe niż moja dysortografia :)
<pan__> i jeszcze Cię wyśmieją..., więc wole lać na to... i jakoś się nauczyłem nie zwracać uwagi na wszelkie błędy...
<pan__> które ja dostrzegę.
<mati75> Matan: ale jak czytam maile od klientów, to mi ręce opadają
<gjm> pan__: Tu piszemy po polsku
<pan__> mati75: wrzuć jakiegoś :)
<nowy_nick> bralczyk to dopiero ma zajawki
<pan__> Zawsze tutaj tłum był, ostatnio widzę tylko kilka osób, mati75 nowy_nick <- chyba nowy Matan <- też chyba nowa twarzyczka i jacekowski , często widzę BlessJah i tajwana i Dreadlish'a nikogo wiecej nie widuje by pisał.
<pan__> Nawet nikogo  z adminów niema
<nowy_nick> ja nie nowy ale testuje nową geekowską irco platforme
<nowy_nick> z konsoli ;D
<pan__> yhy
<pan__> to pewnie irssisi czy jakośtak
<gjm> pan__: "nie ma"
<nowy_nick> weechat
<pan__> aa ciekawe
<gjm> nowy_nick: Trochę stara wersja
<nowy_nick> wiochachat ;.
<Marqin> pan__: irssi
<nowy_nick> gjm: bo stary Linux i stare repo
<pan__> Marqin: :)
<bastetmilo> jak nie ma?
<pan__> nowy_nick: jakiego pingwinka masz?
<Marqin> jak stary to pewnie Arch
<Marqin> ^_^
<pan__> Arch niema aż tak starych repo
<pan__> glib 2.15 to nie takie stare =D
<Marqin> wiem, to byl dowcip co do nazwy archa ;D
<Matan> pan__: lol, świeżak jesteś?
<gjm> pan__: Powtarzam, "nie ma"
<nowy_nick> mint 2.6.32-31-generic i686 GNU/Linux
<gjm> Trochę prehistoria
<bastetmilo> ale z tymi nowymi pojechał...
<nowy_nick> gjm: dokłanie tak :( ale działa!
<pan__> Marqin: ach ty  ;)
<pan__> o lisu
<gjm> bastetmilo: Bo to pewnie stały bywalec
<Marqin> "Nie ma co uczyc sie administracji serwerami Ubuntu by zarabiac - Canonical zrobi to taniej niz Ty." - co o tym sadzicie?
<bastetmilo> gjm: tia. Stary wyjadacz.
<nowy_nick> testował ktoś ratpoisona?
<pan__> Marqin: spoko slogan
<Matan> nowy_nick: chyba nikt się nie pcha na takie nisze
<nowy_nick> Marqin: nie ma sensu zdawać na prawko bilety są tańsze :D
<pan__> nowy_nick: ciekawe gdzie =D u mnie nawet bus sfera drożeje w oczach
<nowy_nick> najgorsze w ratpoisonie jest to ze nie moge dojść jak obsługiwać myszkę ;/
<pan__> rok temu bilet kosztował 1,20 ulgowy , dziś 1,70....
<ftpd> pan__: Możesz przestać zmieniać nicki? Niewygodnie się Cię ignoruje.
<bastetmilo> gjm: ten pan__ to chyba nowe wcielenie panx/panza - poznaje po spacjach.
<bastetmilo> hej ftpd
<ftpd> A nie mam zamiaru czytać kretynów, którzy nie potrafią od dłuższego czasu zrozumieć 'pisz poprawnie'.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Hej.
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: niezły detektyw byłby z Ciebie ;D
<gjm> bastetmilo: To może być to
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: ha ha ha
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: to był komplement :<
<gjm> Nikt nie patrzy
<gjm> ?
<nowy_nick> a na jakich środowiskach teraz jesteście?
<ftpd> nowy_nick: Na OSX.
<bastetmilo> gjm: wiem, on ma ignora na mnie, wezmę go wywale, nawet nie zauwazy co go trafiło :P
<ftpd> Uuu.
<ftpd> gjm: Dzięki.
<bastetmilo> nowy_nick: Ubuntu
<gjm> bastetmilo: Z webczata wlazł, więc nie bardzo
<qermit> o nie
<nowy_nick> *graficznych
<gjm> Faaak
<ftpd> gjm: WPADLIŚMY.
<gjm> qermit: Eksperyment
 * ftpd ucieka pod prysznic.
<bastetmilo> gjm: łee.
<jacekowski> dzieci, dzieci
 * qermit chce mieć więcej o niż ftpd 
<jacekowski> co tu sie dzieje
<Dreadlish> burdel panie burdel
<jacekowski> uspokoic sie
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: grzecznie się bawimy proszę pana.
<pan__> Dreadlish: ++
<bastetmilo> lol
<jacekowski> bo bedzie trzeba zastosowac pasa na dupe
<qermit> bastetmilo: ty weź bo jeszcze bana zarobisz
<bastetmilo> qermit: za co?!
<Dreadlish> o matko
<Dreadlish> za co
<Dreadlish> przecież nic nie zrobiła
<jacekowski> za darmo
<qermit>  1602 < jacekowski> uspokoic sie
<gjm> to musiało nastąpić
<gjm> Chyba nie zrozumiał
<pan__> "pan__ was kicked from #ubuntu-pl by gjm [Wróć jak zmądrzejesz.]" ja pindole... poziom intelektualny tutejszej władzy jest porażający... argument po bandzie.
<bastetmilo> zaczyna się.
<bastetmilo> idę po herbatkę, bo nie mam popcornu
<Matan> pan__: fat joke...
<Marqin> zamiast kickac lepiej dawac /remove
<pan__> Co ciekawe, to jedyny kanał na którym mam ignory na innych dane.
<pawx> :)
<gjm> No haker
<Matan> panic panic :D
<bastetmilo> ale spryciula z niego
<bastetmilo> nono
 * pawx ziewa
<gjm> Szkoda gadać
<nowy_nick> rany czy istnieje jakaś normalnie działająca przegladarka nit?!
<gjm> "nit"?
<pawx> nowy_nick: tekstowa
<Matan> nitownica
<bastetmilo> nitkownica
<nowy_nick> ups sorry jestem zalogowany na kanale majsterkowicza nie to okno ;.
<Matan> nowy_nick: fat joke...
<pawx> =D
<gjm> pawx: Nie potrafisz zrozumieć że nie jesteś tu mile widziany?
<jacekowski> +b *!*@*/ip.84.234.8.68
<jacekowski> takie zarzuc
<gjm> W sumie chyba będę zmuszony bo inaczej nie dociera
<qermit> gjm: nie znasz sie
<gjm> Na?
<jacekowski> ircu
<gjm> E, myślałem że na życiu
<Matan> pawx: szybko, zmień ip /nick zanim cię kicknie LOL
<qermit> a niech sobie teraz siedzi
<gjm> O masz, jeszcze ten
<gjm> Idę coś zjeść
<bastetmilo> :( a ja dopiero o 18.00 coś zjem.
<blondyn> a do odtwarzania muzyki co polecacie? (jaki program)
<blondyn> bastetmilo: jesteś na diecie?
<gjm> Taki jaki Ci pasuje, ja np. używam deadbeef
<blondyn> gjm: chce używać modny jakiś ;D
<Marqin> banshee
<gjm> To np. banshee
<gjm> Ewentualnie Audacious
<blondyn> DeaDBeeF wygląda ciekawi nie słyszałem o nim jeszcze
<blondyn> +e*
<bastetmilo> blondyn: nie. Zapomniałam portfela.
<gjm> Taki odpowiednik foobar2000 z Windowsa
<Matan> blondyn: rhythmbox
<blondyn> Matan: znam to szlagiery :D
<blondyn> a coś konsolowego (nie mocp)?
<gjm> mpg123
<ftpd> mpg123 było spoko.
<qermit> mpg321
<qermit> blondyn: mpd używałeś?
<qermit> mpg321 is a free command-line mp3 player, which uses the mad audio decoding library. mpg321 is written to be a drop-in replacement for the non-free mpg123
<pavz> ktoś mnie zbanował...
<pavz> i to na IP
<qermit> pavz: nie obchodzi się banów
<blondyn> a urodziny?
<blondyn> :D
<qermit> urodziny tak
<qermit> gjm: idziesz na piwo?
<gjm> Teraz?
<gjm> Mam pokój do pomalowania i meble do skręcenia
<qermit> no może nie teraz
<qermit> to taka propozycja na przyszłość niedaleką
<gjm> A, no to chętnie
<blondyn> gjm: współczuje remontu... nie nawidze tego
<ftpd> "Nienawidzę".
<bastetmilo> ale upierdliwy
<ftpd> Co za idiota.
<ftpd> :P
<gjm> ftpd: Źle
<qermit> gjm: cicho
<qermit> to dobre posunięcie
<gjm> A, no chyba że tak
<qermit> a może gatewaya zabronimy
<ftpd> To odważne posunięcie.
<bastetmilo> ktoś dostanie rykoszetem
<gjm> +r na kanał
<qermit> nie tam, będę robił remove
<ftpd> To też słabe, gjm.
<qermit> większość klientów tego nie zauważa
<ftpd> Bo przychodzą jakieś guest<cyferki> bez rejestracji.
<blondyn> tak właśnie!
<ftpd> Do czego jest CPc?
<ftpd> Dobra, ChanServ mi powiedział.
<ftpd> A nie, nie powiedział.
<blondyn> można by zarabiać na odbanowaniu ;D
<bastetmilo> ale sie nazbierało :)
<qermit> ftpd: +C blokuje CTCP, +c filtruje kolory
<qermit> +P to jest permanenty kanał
<qermit> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<qermit> o wiem
<qermit> tego mi brakowało
<jacekowski> bo mozna zrobic taki bajer
<jacekowski> a nie mozna
<jacekowski> czemu tu jest +C
<qermit> a po co komu CTCP?
<blondyn> jak szybko zatrzymać bez kill screeanserver?
<jacekowski> kiedys nie bylo
<qermit> widocznie ktoś się bawił
<jacekowski> qermit: zeby zrobic /ver #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> Po co?
<jacekowski> for lulz
<gjm> Ale smiesznie
 * qermit nie ma dostępu do SET MLOCK i jest smutasny
<gjm> Fajnie jak kanał nie ma +n
<qermit> gjm: tzn ma -n
<gjm> Jedno i to samo
<qermit> kto ze mną napisze bota ircowego z panelem WWW?
<ftpd> Co to SET MLOCK?
<ftpd> A, żeby czymał.
<ftpd> chanserv mody?
<gjm> Tak
<gjm> qermit: W czym?
<ftpd> W erlangu.
<jacekowski> qermit: a co bot bedzie robil
<bastetmilo> qermit: a po co Ci panel WWW?
<gjm> A po co kolejny bot?
<blondyn> zawsze sobie zadaje podobne pytanie jak wychodzi kolejny Linuks :F
<Matan> blondyn: wyjź i naucz się terminów
<Matan> *wyjdź
<blondyn> Matan: co?
<qermit> bastetmilo: żeby nim adminować
<qermit> bastetmilo: żeby mozna było zarządzać całą armią botów
<qermit> gjm: bo te które są są szajsowne
<ftpd> Supybot jest wporzo.
<Dreadlish> supybot jest supybot
<blondyn> ok na mnie czas już dowidzenia miłego dnia/reszty dnia :)
<Dreadlish> jak chce sobie popisać to niech sobie popisze
<qermit> ftpd: może jest i ok, ale miałem takie sytuacje że się "zawieszał"
<Dreadlish> a pisg kanałowy coś dawno nie widział świeżego loga
<qermit> nikomu nie podoba się mój pomysł bota w erlangu :/
<buharin> mozna sie dowiedziec jak usuwac programy z ubuntu ktore sie z palca instalowalo do /opt
<buharin> np. tlena
<bastetmilo> re
<Zelas> hi
<Zelas> ;d jest tu kto ?
<Zelas> Czy ktoś może mi pomoc ze sterownikami do Ati :D
<Voldenet> to zależy
<Voldenet> jaka to karta?
<Zelas> 7660G+ i 7470 w lapku
<Zelas> 7470M
<Zelas> zainstalowałem z dodatkowych sterowników ale to jakby to powiedziec nie smiga dobrze
<Zelas> w szczegolach nie rozpoznaje mi urzadzenia
<Zelas> rending wychodzi na yes
<Zelas> http://wklej.org/id/811670/
<Voldenet> hm
<Voldenet> a jaki driver wykorzystujesz?
<Voldenet> ati, radeon czy fglrx?
<Zelas> juz sprawdze
<Zelas> fglrx dla ati/amd
<Voldenet> a aticonfig widzi twój sprzęt?
<Zelas> a co to jest aticonfig ? :D
<Voldenet> Zelas: po prostu w cmdline wpisz aticonfig
<Voldenet> pod rootem
<Voldenet> oficjalne sterowniki powinny wykryć kartę
<Zelas> jak wpisalem aticonfig wyswietliły mi się mln linijek tekstu
<Voldenet> to chyba dobrze :D
<Voldenet> aticonfig --initial tworzy własną sekcję Device w xorgu
<Voldenet> aticonfig --help wyświetla komendy
<Zelas> jak wybrałem sterownik ze strony amd to ze tak powiem skonczylem w terminalu z błedem sterownika ;d
<Voldenet> a wyłączyłeś wcześniej xorga?
<Zelas> na pewno nie :D
<Zelas> bo jestem zielony :D
<Voldenet> No cóż, wygląda to tak, że musisz wyłączyć tryb graficzny najpierw
<Voldenet> tzn. xorga
<Voldenet> potem instalujesz sterowniki
<Voldenet> i włączasz z powrotem
<Zelas> i powinno zadzialac tak ?
<Zelas> sterownik pobrac wczesniej ?
<Voldenet> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<Voldenet> POlecam
<Voldenet> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Category:Installation_Documentation wybierz swoje ubuntu
<Zelas> jest tam lista obslugiwanych urzadzen ?
<Voldenet> Tak, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware
<Voldenet> ale jak to jest HD 7470, to raczej powinno chodzić
<Voldenet> * All RadeonHD 7000-series (aka Southern Islands) chips
<Zelas> nom tylko u mnie jest dodatkowy problem bo mam 2 karty ;/
<Voldenet> Hm...
<Voldenet> mówiąc szczerze, jak odpalam ubuntu na swoim sprzęcie (który ma też dwie karty), to wykrywa tą odpowiednią
<Zelas> bo to jest APU A-10
<Zelas> aha
<Voldenet> z tym, że ja mam intela onboard i domontowaną nvidię
<Voldenet> a ty masz obie ati :f
<Zelas> ano nie myslalem o ubuntu jak kupowałem :D
<Voldenet> wydaje mi się jednak, że kompilacja sterowników skonfiguruje xorga na obie karty
<Voldenet> w amdconfig zawsze jest opcja --adapter
<Zelas> dobra zabieram sie do roboty
<Voldenet> i można wybrać którą kartę ma skonfigurować
<Zelas> usuwam sterownik ktory jestr
<Zelas> dodatkowy ;d
<Voldenet> a, jakbyś sobie zepsuł, to bez paniki, w trybie tekstowym da się normalnie pracować
<Voldenet> i można naprawić
<Zelas> robie to na 2 kompie ;p
<Voldenet> :>
<Zelas> takze ok ;]
<Zelas> :D
<Voldenet> ja tam pod lynxem mam website'y
<Voldenet> a pod irssi irca
<Voldenet> także bez problemu
<Voldenet> :>
<Zelas> ja jakby tak powiedziec probuje sie przekonac ;p
<Zelas> do uzywania linuxa ;]
<Zelas> ale idzie jak po grudzie :D
<Zelas> jade pokolei z tej stronki
<Zelas> z  guida
<Zelas> pogubilem sie ;/
<Zelas> Using Ubuntu-supplied fglrx/Catalyst
<Zelas> to sa te zwykle sterowniki
<Zelas> ktore instaluj przez dodatkowe oprogramowanie tak ?
<Zelas> dodatkowe sterowniki
<julek> hello
<Zelas> hi
<m477> hio
<julek> m477: a tak sobie wlasnie myslalem o tobie
<m477> julek: ?
<julek> m477: pijesz, czy juz ci przeszlo?:)
<m477> 5 miechow czysciutki
<Zelas> Make sure universe and multiverse are enabled in your repository sources (System -> Administration -> Software Sources). or Applications->Ubuntu Software Center->Edit->Software sources->Other software: check canonical partners.
<Zelas> o co z tym chodzi ?
<julek> az tak dlugo mnie nie bylo?:/
<Zelas> ta powinienem wklejaj dac  ;p sry
<julek> bez przesady
<Zelas> jak mam to sprawdzic ?
<Zelas> na u12 ?
<julek> dla mnie to jest jasne, nie wiem w czym problem:/
<Zelas> dla mnie nie bo nie ma takiej lokalizacji ;p
<bastetphone> problem z czytaniem...
<bastetphone> szukaniem w guglu...
<julek> patrzyles w ubuntu software center? :/
<Zelas> wlasnie patrze a nie widzialem edit ;p
<Zelas> nadal ni widze
<Zelas> mam wszystkie/zainstalowane/historia
<julek> Upewnij się, że wszechświat i multiverse są włączone w waszych źródeł repozytorium (System -> Administracja -> Źródła oprogramowania). lub Aplikacje-> Ubuntu Software Center-> Edytuj-> Software sources-> Inne oprogramowanie: sprawdź kanoniczne partnerów.
<julek> nie dziekuj ;)
<julek> hueh
<Zelas> ta tylko w tej nowej wersji to jest okrojone
<julek> w /etc/apt/sources.list tez jest lista
<Zelas> mam ustawienia systemu
<julek> pogooglaj co w tym pliku ustawic
<Zelas> czemu jak mam jeden problem rodzi sie mln innych :/
<Zelas> probuje zrobic sterownik grafiki xD
<Zelas> dobra idzie dalej ;d
<Zelas> instalacja
<BlessJah_> qermit: czemu akurat erlang, a nie cokolwiek innego?
<BlessJah> i czemu mialem ogonek
<Zelas> http://wklej.org/id/811729/
<Zelas> jak to naprawic ?
<Dreadlish> co tu naprawiać?
<Zelas> no instaluje według guide sterowniki i dostalem cos takiego ;/
<Dreadlish> a po co to dowiązanie robić?
<Dreadlish> masz katalog
<Zelas> http://wklej.org/id/811732/
<Zelas> to dobrze poszlo czy nie ?
<Zelas> bo tu sa jakies nie istnieje ;/
<Dreadlish> tak
<Zelas> i teraz mam uruchomic ponownie juz ?
<Zelas> bo tutaj sie koncza instrukcje
<Dreadlish> ta
<Zelas> zaraz dostane konsole i czesc ;p
<Zelas> dobra low-graphics mode ;p
<Zelas> co z tym zrobic ? :D
<bastetphone> jakis ktos z wroclawia zaznaczyl ze moze bedzie na spotkaniu
<bastetphone> to ktos stad?
<tajwanuser> cze
<Zelas> po instalacji sterownikow do ati mam (7660g+ i 7470) mam bład   fglrx no matching devices section for instance (busID PCI ) found
<Dreadlish> masz załadowany fglrx?
<Zelas> jak to sprawdzic ?
<Zelas> nie mam pisze fglrx not found
<Zelas> jak to fixnac ?
<mati75> używać otwartych sterowników
<Dreadlish> tak
<Zelas> ta rownie dobrze mozna zainstalowac windowsa
<mati75> u mnie działa dobrze
<Dreadlish> soa#1
<Zelas> u mnie nie mam low fps ;
<Zelas> i nie wykrywa mi poprawnie karty
<qermit> dziwne
<qermit> nie moge dodać +q takiego a +b mogę
<mati75> może już jest takie q
<Voldenet> ale to było zdecydowane
<BlessJah> `calc 3784275 seonds in days
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: <i>seconds</i>
<BlessJah> `calc 3784275 seconds in days
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: 3784275
<BlessJah> `calc 3784275/60/60/24
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: <i>3784275/60/60/24</i>
<BlessJah> qermit: coś nie teges
<BlessJah> byl upgrade w google, moze przez to
<qermit> doen /mode +q pamela2!*@*
<qermit> teraz już wiem dlaczego nie działało
<jacekowski> qpa
<Dreadlish> zabrzmiało jak ppa
<Dreadlish> z resztą na jedno wychodzi
<qermit> http://hackaday.com/2012/08/15/buying-cheaper-electronics-and-not-saving-money/
<jacekowski> qermit: bo bajer jest taki, ze wiekszosc elektroniki wytrzyma nawet wiecej
<jacekowski> nokie N900 moja ladowalem z 12V na wprost, bo bq24150 ktore sie zajmowalo ladowaniem moglo nawet 30V przyjac
<jacekowski> samsung co go mam bodajze 20V
<qermit> i 100A
<jacekowski> no nie 100A
<jacekowski> 1.3A bodajze
<jacekowski> qermit: elektronika do ladowania w telefonach sporo wytrzymuje
<jacekowski> http://maemo.jacekowski.org/docs/bq24150.pdf
<jacekowski> to bylo w N900
<qermit> ciekawe czy to prawda że mogą być szpile 70V w gniazdku zapalniczki
<tajwanuser> jak spakowac przez gzip caly folder do jednego pliku? zcat, tak? tylko jak uzyc?
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: tar --gzip cvf plik.tgz katalog
<tajwanuser> dank
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czyli moge ladowac swoja E5-00 9V bateria?
<jacekowski> qermit: gowno prawda
<jacekowski> qermit: chyba ze akumulator odlaczysz
<jacekowski> qermit: inaczej nie ma szans
<jacekowski> qermit: w nowym akumulatorze samochodowym mozna 200A popchac w jedna albo druga i napiecie sie nie zmieni o wiecej niz 1V
<jacekowski> w starszych troche wiecej
<jacekowski> ale zeby 70V bylo to by musialobyc sporo amperow
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie wiem jak e5-00 dziala, ale pewnie bardzo podobnie
<BlessJah> uniwersalna awaryjna ladowarka :D
<jacekowski> te telefony ciagna z 1A
<jacekowski> 9V bateria ma problem tyle dac
<BlessJah> :(
<BlessJah> 1A to duzo
<m477> 9 Watow
<Dreadlish> niezłe wpierdalacze.
<m477> moj laptop ciągnie ~13W na baterii
<qermit> no, niezłe
<BlessJah> m477: tyle to kalkulator ciagnie
<BlessJah> albo netbook
<m477> co nie wierzysz?
<BlessJah> ze laptop 13W? nie
<BlessJah> netbook albo inny twor tak
<qermit> BlessJah: są laptopy i laptopy
<qermit> tzn mobilne stacje robocze
<BlessJah> moj ciagnie okolo 25W
<BlessJah> nieco ponizej
<m477> moge zrobic screena atm w max jasnosci matrycy i przy wlaczonym wifi i myszy bez przewodowej 17W
<m477> z powertopa
<m477> mysz i wifi to dodatkowy wat osobno
<BlessJah> m477: to jest laptop czy netbook i ile ma lat?
<m477> laptop
<m477> nowy
<BlessJah> no to 17W moze byc
<m477> h3h3h3
<m477> ale jak mowie mozna z tym zjechac latwo do ~14 watow
<m477> zalezy co sie robi
<m477> bo jak jakies obliczenia chcesz zapodac to lekko ponad 2 godzinny i po baterii
<BlessJah> wylaczy matryce
<m477> na 1 rdzeniu
<m477> matryca to ulamek przy tym
<BlessJah> ok, teraz wierze w 13W
<m477> a jednak mylilem sie
<m477>   8.01 W    100.0%                      Device         Radio device: dell-laptop
<m477> polowa mocy idzie na wifi
<BlessJah> lol
<m477> sporo co?
<BlessJah> ej, to moc wifi nie jest prawnie uregulowana?
<m477> tzn?
<BlessJah> pół wata albo wat, kumpel kiedys mowil jak do war drivingu kupowal anteny
<m477> to mozliwe zeby tyle bylo?
<jacekowski> m477: powertop jest gowno warty
<m477> najmocniejszy zakres wifi to chyba 3 W mi sie wydaje
<m477> jacekowski: czemu
<qermit> 3
<qermit> 3W?
<qermit> to chyba kierunkowo jakoś
<jacekowski> bo nie mierzy realnego zuzycia
<m477> a jakie
<jacekowski> realne zuzycie mozna zmierzyc amperomierzem
<jacekowski> m477: jakies pseudoprzyblizone numerki
<m477> na podstawie napiecia?
<jacekowski> jedyne co powertop potrafi pokazac to co zuzywa najwiecej
<jacekowski> m477: na podstawie przerwan i roznych danych
<m477> przerwan?
<m477> to faktycznie lipa
<jacekowski> i ladunku w baterii
<jacekowski> ale to tez nie dziala
<m477> nie ma w laptopach jakiegos hardware'owego amperomierza?
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz idealnie nowa baterie
<jacekowski> m477: nie
<m477> albo w beterii
<qermit> m477: wiesz z czego zbudowany jest amperomierz?
<m477> zalezy jaki
<jacekowski> bateria ma swoj, ale on nie jest do tego
<jacekowski> m477: popatrz sobie na zasilacz do laptopa
<jacekowski> m477: ile ci na nim pisze
<qermit> m477: przeważnie z miernika napięcia
<jacekowski> m477: przewaznie w okolicach 80W
<m477> nie mam jak sprawdzic w tej chwili :>
<BlessJah> qermit: a nie na odwrot, jesli o analogowych mowimy?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie
<m477> jacekowski: i?
<jacekowski> wszystkie pomiary to pomiar napiecia
<BlessJah> m477: bierzesz amperomiez, noz i troche tasmy...
<jacekowski> m477: tak tylko mowie ze tych zasilaczy nie robia za duzych jesli nie musza
<qermit> BlessJah: a co jest w amperomierzu?
<m477> staty zyjemy w erze multimetrow ...
<qermit> BlessJah: miernik napięcia
<m477> stety*
<jacekowski> qermit: i opornik
<qermit> jacekowski: ja bym powiedział rezystancja
<m477> no wiadomo ze to dodatkowa cegla
<m477> do noszenia
<jacekowski> w multimetrze tez masz opornik
<m477> qermit: rezystancja to jest wlasciwosc opornika
<qermit> chciałem podkreślić to że jest bardzo precyzyjny
<jacekowski> qermit: nie do konca
<jacekowski> qermit: bardzo stabilny
<jacekowski> precyzja nie jest wazna
<qermit> dlatego jest bardziej rezystancją niż opornikiem
<jacekowski> m477: a jak to nowy laptop, to moc sobie mozesz prosto policzyc zuzycie mocy, policz sobie energie w baterii i zobacz jak dlugo trzyma na baterii
<m477> jacekowski: no ale tak to policze tylko srednie zurzycie na cykl co jest srednio uzyteczne
<m477> no i musze baterie rozladowac do zera
<jacekowski> zuzycie*
<m477> ok
<jacekowski> nie widze problemu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na ile wiarygodne jest info o energii w baterii z acpi?
<m477> z drugiej strony szkoda jechac caly czas na beterii tylko po to aby sprawdzic ile ciagnie :>
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie bardzo
<qermit> jacekowski: to zależy od firmware ACPI
<jacekowski> qermit: zalezy tez od elektroniki
<qermit> zależy od zależenia
<jacekowski> ta elektronika ostatecznie nie jest do mierzenia tego
<jacekowski> tylko zabezpieczania baterii
<jacekowski> przed za niskim napieciem i przed przeladowaniem
<jacekowski> reszta danych to tylko dodatek
<jacekowski> ide spac
<qermit> jacekowski: raczej przed zwarciem
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-16
<buharin> hej
<buharin> znacie jakis program do pl/sql'a?
<Voldenet> sql*plus
<Voldenet> na przykład
<Voldenet> też oracle coś tam do tego robiło
<Voldenet> a jak chcesz graficznie, to http://linas.org/linux/db-rad.html
<Voldenet> tutaj masz
<Voldenet> o, oracle instant client
<Voldenet> tak się nazywało to drugie
<buharin> a nie sqldeveloper?
<buharin> lol a pod linux jest rpm tylko :S
<buharin> Voldenet, ja tore chcialem uzywac ale ona jakas taka
<buharin> kurde przerwalem instalacje w alienie
<qermit> nie ma to jak pojsc wczesniej do pracy i zapomniec klucza
<jamzed> ;-D
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> :)
<zelas> siema
<zelas> jest ktos ?
<DeXTeD> Tak
<zelas> jak skopiować na pendriva plik w terminalu ?  wpiszuje cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /dev/sdb  i nic ;/
<zelas> brakd dostepu
<zelas> mount musze wczesniej dac ?
<Voldenet> /dev/sdb to nie partycja
<Voldenet> musisz zamontować
<Voldenet> i musisz mieć do tego dostęp
<Voldenet> ale po co miałbyś kopiować logi na pendrive'a?
<zelas> bo nie mam trybu graficznego ? :P
<zelas> i jak wam to pokaze ? :D
<Voldenet> wyślij do internetu
<zelas> bo robilem sterownik z tej istrukcji i sypie błedami
<zelas> a jak  ? :D
<Voldenet> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -n -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
<zelas> łatwiej było mi skopiować
<Voldenet> imho łatwiej
<Voldenet> i wklejasz linka
<Voldenet> :>
<zelas> hehe :D
<zelas> ok
<zelas> nie wiem ubuntu mam 3 dzien
<bastetmilo> zelas: masz za dużo spacji na klawiaturze? Przestań ich tyle wstawiać przed znakami zapytania.
<Voldenet> ^ też mi to przeszkadzało, nawet w pewnym momencie dał dwie
<Voldenet> ale co tam
<zelas> zadam mądre pytanie jak wstawić poziomą kreskę?
<bastetmilo> dziś wstawia spacje, jutro zacznie pisać "ktury"
<zelas> pionowa
<bastetmilo> zelas: masz ja nad enterem
<zelas> aa dzieki nigdy nie uzywalem
<zelas> moge pisac ktury jak chesz
<zelas> tylko nie wiem po co
<l3ubu> baste: ja mam nad enterem :- )
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: masz jakąś japońską emotkę na opadnięte ręce?
<Voldenet> nie, niestety nie mam
<bastetmilo> szkoda.
<Voldenet> (・へ・)
<zelas> wrzucilem to wyswietlił mi się adres ale nie moge tego towrzyc
<Voldenet> a ja mam taką klawiaturę, co ma \| koło lewego shifta i entera
<Voldenet> a jaki adres wyszedł?
<zelas> https://ix.io/2Mu
<Voldenet> http://ix.io/2Mu
<Voldenet> powinno bez https dać
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: masz enter po lewej stronie czy dwa entery?
<zelas> a teraz da sie to jakos naprawic ?
<zelas> znowu ta spacja
<zelas> sry
<zelas> troche zajmie przestawienie sie
<Voldenet>  (==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original AMD
<zelas> duzo mi to nie mowi a google za bardzo tez nie wyswietla nic
<Voldenet> wywal BusID z xorg.conf
<zelas> a jakos prosciej bo jak to zrobic
<zelas> bo terminal to dla mnei czarny ekran z tekstem i znajomosc polecen jest znikoma bliska zeru
<Voldenet> nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Voldenet> ^o -> control + o
<Voldenet> i tak dalej
<Voldenet> nano ma napisane na dole polecenia
<Voldenet> w formie skrótów klawiaturowych
<Voldenet> a, tabem się uzupełnia ścieżki
<Voldenet> ls się wyświetla listę katalogów
<Voldenet> rm się wywala pliki
<Voldenet> cat się wyświetla zawartość pliku
<Voldenet> mv się przenosi pliki
<Voldenet> cd się zmienia aktualny katalog
<Voldenet> pwd się wyświetla
<Voldenet> w jakim katalogu jesteś
<Voldenet> tfu, ls się wyświetla listę plików i katalogów w obecnym
<Voldenet> to tyle
<Voldenet> na początek wystarczy
<zelas> otworzylem /etc/X11/Xorg.conf i jest pusto
<Voldenet> masz katalog /etc/X11/?
<Voldenet> cd /etc/X11
<Voldenet> ls
<Voldenet> masz tam coś?
<zelas> moment nacisnalem esc i sie zresetowało wszystko
<zelas> mam
<zelas> ale sa Xorg.cong.fglrx-0
<Voldenet> nie ma Xorg.conf?
<zelas> i tak od 1-4 bo wczoraj cos mieszalem
<zelas> a nie jest
<zelas> xorg.conf
<Voldenet> a, mała literka
<Voldenet> faktycznie
<Voldenet> nano xorg.conf
<Voldenet> i wywal BusID
<Voldenet> z sekcji device
<Voldenet> z kartą graficzną
<zelas> a te komend na dole co sa
<zelas> to mam po prostu wpisac ^r    itp ?
<Voldenet> ^r -> ctrl + r
<Voldenet> taki skrót klawiaturowy
<zelas> aaa ok
<zelas> usuwam cala linikje bus id tak ?
<zelas> znowu spacja
<Voldenet> ta
<Voldenet> to może w czymś pomóc
<Voldenet> i spróbuj odpalić xorga
<zelas> i teraz
<Voldenet> /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<zelas> to samo
<zelas> low-graphics mode
<Voldenet> hm, hm
<zelas> zamiast konsoli mam teraz enabling laptop mode...
<zelas> i nic sie nie dzieje
<Voldenet> spokojnie, ctrl + alt + f1
<Voldenet> albo ctrl + alt + f2
<Voldenet> któreś da konsolę
<zelas> f1 zadzialalo
<zelas> podczas isntalacji miałem http://wklej.org/id/811732/
<zelas> wczoraj
<Voldenet> hm, ale to chyba nic nie powinno zepsuć
<Voldenet> pytanie zostaje takie, czy to przypadkiem nie wina amd
<zelas> sterowniki nie wspieraja urzadzenia?
<Voldenet> możliwe, ale nie wiem dokładnie
<Voldenet> zapytaj kogoś, kto używa tych nowszych kart ati
<zelas> wlasnie takich osob jest mało raczej
<zelas> w polsce tego nie ma w polowie sklepow
<zelas> a co wygoogluje ludzie piszą, że nie działa nie ma wsparcia i odsyłaja do 12.10 alpha2
<zelas> a ta grafika to dopiero kropla w morzu problemów
<zelas> da sie jakos przywrocic te standardowe sterowniki?
<Voldenet> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst126beta.aspx
<Voldenet> możesz to spróbować zainstalować
<Voldenet> jak masz czas
<zelas> o cos dla mnie
<Voldenet> ja muszę robić
<Voldenet> bo się na mnie obrażą i mnie wywalą
<Voldenet> :D
<zelas> a jak mam usunac te stery co sa teraz?
<zelas> jakis uninstall command jest?
<zelas> doba poszukam dzieki za pomoc
<zelas> moze mi ktos pomoc jeszcze mam problem zamontowalem pendriva wpisuje ls /media/externals    to widze co jest na pendrive
<zelas> jak daje cp /media/externals/amd........   to pokazuje mi ze nie ma takiego katalogu
<zelas> jest tu kto ?
<jacekowski> dokladnie co piszesz?
<zelas> zamountowalem pendriva
<zelas> nie moge kopiowac itp.
<jacekowski> ehh
<zelas> ale nie mam do niego dostepu
<zelas> moge zobaczyc co jest ale nie moge operacji robic
<jacekowski> jakie komendy piszesz
<jacekowski> dokladnie
<zelas> cp /media/external/amd.....run /home
<jacekowski> z tymi ....?
<zelas> nazwapliku
<zelas> szczegolowa
<zelas> tylko za dulgo przepisywac
<jacekowski> dopelnij sobie tab'em
<jacekowski> zamiast pisac nazwe pliku
<jacekowski> tzn. zrob cp /media/external/amd <tab> /home/
<coldnight> ale on tutaj jej nie wpisuje bo za dlugo ;-) a tam u siebie to ją pisze
<jacekowski> coldnight: ale mowie ze na konsoli u niego
<jacekowski> bo pewnie zle przepisuje
<coldnight> aaa, no może i tak
<zelas> przepisałem to 4x
<zelas> z ls
<jacekowski> uzyj taba
<jacekowski> nie przepisuj
<jacekowski> cp /media/external/amd <tab>
<zelas> no i jakies pliki sie wyswietlaja w kolumnach
<jacekowski> no to wpisz kilka literek wiecej
<zelas> a jest
<jacekowski> i tab
<jacekowski> poza tym, co to robisz?
<jacekowski> tak sie nie instaluje sterownikow na ubuntu
<zelas> dzieki
<jacekowski> jesli robisz to co mi sie wydaje ze robisz
<zelas> ale
<zelas> one sa w zipie
<zelas> ze strony amd
<jacekowski> NIE
<zelas> to sa bety i sa w zipie
<jacekowski> i co z tego
<zelas> w srodku jest .run
<jacekowski> drivery sa w repo
<jacekowski> instalowanie ich z .run to proszenie sie o nieszczescie
<jacekowski> znaczy sie, przyjdziesz tutaj z placzem ze X nie dziala
<zelas> to jak mam zrobic dzialajace sterowniki?
<zelas> do 3d
<jacekowski> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI/
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> pierwsza czesc
<zelas> wlasnie tak robie
<jacekowski> jak zainstalujesz z .run to pewnie popsujesz, jest to do naprawienia, ale sam sobie nie dasz rady
<jacekowski> masz fglrxinfo?
<zelas> juz popsulem
<zelas> :D
<zelas> null
<jacekowski> ehhhhhhh
<zelas> robiłem według tego poradnika
<zelas> tez
<zelas> i nie dziala
<mati75> po co ci ludzie ten zwalony sterownik do ati instalują
<tajwanuser> cze
<ftpd> Re.
<gjm> Cześć ftpd.
<ftpd> Cześć cześć.
<bastetmilo> hej ftpd
<bastetmilo> bjfs: ekhem. Wszystkiego najlepszego :)
<m477> piekny poranek :)
<mati75> zimno jak cholera, do tego pada
<l3ubu> .
<bjfs> bastetmilo: fenks ;p
<bastetmilo> ha! Napisałam słit nocie na firmowego blogaska.
<jacekowski> helena?
<jacekowski> eee, nie
<jacekowski> linkiem zarzuc
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: moge na priv
<jacekowski> a to daj
<jacekowski> wstydzisz sie firmowego bloga?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: nie, po prostu nie każdy musi wiedziec gdzie pracuje :)
<m477> jasne
<wojtex_> witam
<wojtex_> mam taki maly problem z komputerem: uruchamiam ponownie jakikolwiek system, lub chce zresetowac komputer przyciskiem 'reset' to PC sie jakby resetuje, ale juz nie wstaje (nawet BIOS sie nie pojawia). musze wtedy dluzej przytrzymac przycisk 'power' albo wylaczyc zasilanie i dopiero uruchomic komputer
<bastetmilo> wojtex_: masz zepsuty komputer. Zanies go do serwisu.
<wojtex_> kurwa Wy tu jesteście nieźle pojebani
<wojtex_> zawsze takie idiotyczne rady
<wojtex_> wydupiać mi stąd!
<jacekowski> rotfl
<jacekowski> banhammer
<wojtex_> jedyny jacekowski normalny
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: czemu mu bana jeszcze nie zarzucilas?
<wojtex_> no przyznaj, że się mylę...
<bastetmilo> oj.
<bastetmilo> przepraszam
<bastetmilo> zaczytałam sie w dokumentacji :(
<bjfs> nie tylko komputera ma do serwisu
<jacekowski> jeszcze tylko 2 tygodnie
<bastetmilo> do?
<jacekowski> 1 wrzesnia
<jacekowski> i wiekszosc problemu zniknie
<bastetmilo> ah. Zapomniałam, że to już się wakacje kończą :)
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> w ogole te 2 miesiace wakacji w lecie to zly pomysl
<jacekowski> przerw powinno byc wiecej ale krotszych
<BlessJah> z ust mi to wyjales :D
<jacekowski> http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2012/Aug/4
<DeXTeD> How to use: sudo rm -rf / haha
<dweller> fyi, komenda jest błęda
<BlessJah> j/v
<m477> da sie zrobic jakies ograniczenie zeby proces nie zarl wiecej niz pewna ilosc ramu?
<jacekowski> da sie
<jacekowski> ulimit
<jacekowski> ale widze ze sie spoznilem
<jacekowski> m477: da sie, ulimit
<jacekowski> m477: ale to nie zadziala
<jacekowski> m477: program sie po prostu wywali
<jacekowski> jak bedzie chcial wiecej pamieci zaalokowac a system mu nie da
<m477> jacekowski: no poki co to mi sie system wywala jak sie ram zapelnia
<jacekowski> doloz ramu
<jacekowski> i znajdz program ktory leakuje
<m477> jacekowski: doloz? tak mozna w nieskonczonosc
<m477> to raczej nie leakage
<m477> tylko tak pewnie wyglada po jezdzenie po duzych tablicach wygala
<m477> ze tyle ramu zjada
<jacekowski> doloz ramu
<jacekowski> i zobacz co leakuje
<m477> jak mam dolozyc
<jacekowski> no ze sklepu
<m477> ta lol
<m477> jacekowski: http://i.imgur.com/hrVJ6.png
<jacekowski> m477: czemu nie masz swapu?
<jacekowski> doloz z 20G swapu i bedzie po problemie
<m477> jacekowski: bo mam 8GB ramu i dysk 120GB, nie wystarczajacy powod?
<jacekowski> no a jednak brakuje
<jacekowski> doloz swapu
<dweller> bo swap jest dla leszczy!!111
<dweller> m477: i co z tego?
<m477> jacekowski: troche marnotrastwo
<jacekowski> m477: nie bardzo
<dweller> to wrzuć jaki plik na dysku
<jacekowski> m477: bo potrzebujesz tego swapu
<dweller> i wywal po fakcie
<m477> dweller: he?
<jacekowski> m477: ew swapoplik sobie zrob
<m477> jacekowski: more info plz
<jacekowski> dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapoplik bs=1M count=20000
<jacekowski> jak skonczy to mkswap /swapoplik
<jacekowski> swapon /swapoplik
<dweller> chyba na innym dysku niż / musi być
<dweller> tzn na innej partycji
<jacekowski> nie
<dweller> inaczej nie zamontuje
<dweller> tak
<jacekowski> moze byc gdzie chcesz
<dweller> jak miałem gdziekolwiek na partycji z / to nie mogłem zamontować
<jacekowski> tylko to musi byc odpowiedni system plikow
<jacekowski> tmpfs nie moze byc
<jacekowski> btrfs tez sie nie nadaje
<dweller> no nie był tmpfs...
<m477> a nie da sie zrobic zeby np aplikacja widzala 4GB ramu?
<dweller> hmm
<dweller> m477: i co to ma niby dać?
<m477> z miejscem tez u mnie krucho
<m477> dweller: system sie nie wysypie
<m477> bo teraz mi sie wywala
<m477> jak zajmie caly ram
<jacekowski> m477: nie
<jacekowski> m477: dlatego doloz swapu
<jacekowski> m477: i bedzie moglo swapowac
<jacekowski> mozesz dokladac po 1GB albo i nawet w mniejszych kawalkach
<m477> ale mowisz
<jacekowski> m477: ja mam 24GB ramu i 40GB swapu
<m477> o tym swapopliku?
<jacekowski> m477: tak
<dweller> zram masz jeszcze ale to troche chujowe
<jacekowski> m477: zrob sobie 1GB i zobacz jak sie zachowuje, i ew. dokladaj az mu wystarczy
<jacekowski> jak program wymaga ramu i go nie ma to co najwyzej moze sie wywalic
<jacekowski> ciekawi mnie jak ten program dzialal na 32bitach
<m477> teraz sobie przypomnialem, ze chyba nie napisalem zeby czyscil tablic w algorytmie, ktory  sie wykonuje, pewnie przez to tyle zre
<m477> jacekowski: ten moj? chyba do 2GB zajmuje
<jacekowski> potraktuj go ulimitem moze
<jacekowski> i zobacz co zrobi jak mu system nie przydzieli pamieci
<jacekowski> bo masz opcje ze albo sie wywali albo cos sobie poczysci
<m477> jacekowski: tak btw do czego Ci tyle ramu, do obliczen?
<m477> sproobuje zoptymalizowac cos w kodzie
<dweller> wirtualki pewnie
<jacekowski> do minecrafta
<m477> i po co tyle wirtualek, do symulowania grida :>
<m477> rozumiem ze zartujesz
<dweller> on kiedyś żartował? ;3
<m477> tak
<jacekowski> m477: nie wiesz ile duzy swiat minecrafta ramu zuzywa
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza pod tekkitem
<dweller> duzo
<m477> jacekowski: ale po stronie klienta czy serwera
<jacekowski> serwera
<jacekowski> klienta zreszta te
<dweller> granie na serwerze bez świata do farmienia jest trochę smętne
<jacekowski> ke?
<jacekowski> nie gram sam
<zelas1> siema
<zelas1> wrocilem popłakać znowu
<zelas1> zrobiłem Using the Ubuntu repositories
<zelas1> i skonczylo sie w terminalu jak zawsze
<zelas1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI/
<dweller> um
<zelas1> jak postawie swiezo ubuntu to tez musze fglrx usuwac ?
<dweller> wybierasz z control center wyszukiwanie sterowników i Ci znajduje
<dweller> ;3
<zelas1> chodzi o dodatkowe sterowniki?
<dweller> yep
<zelas1> to nie dziala
<zelas1> nie mam 3d
<dweller> mi działało
<dweller> jaki układ?
<zelas1> i w szczegolach nie pokazuje mi mojej karty
<zelas1> 7660G 7470
<zelas1> crossfirex
<dweller> pewnie za stare są w repo
<m477> no ale po co grac w minecrafta
<jacekowski> bo to fajne
<zelas1> dla rozrywki miedzyinnymi
<jacekowski> poza tym nie gram w minecrafta
<jacekowski> tylko tekkit
<zelas1> mam minecrafta ale nie w tym rzecz
<zelas1> co z tymi sterownikami ;/
<jacekowski> http://www.technicpack.net/tekkit/
<dweller> ja tam sobie w minecraftcie rozwiązywałem  zadania z układów logicznych ;d
<zelas1> da sie jakos przywrócic sterowniki standardowe jak failuje na instalowaniu tych dodatkowych?
<zelas1> jakas kopiazapasowa czy cos?
<dweller> da się
<dweller> musisz wywalić z blacklisty otwarty sterownik
<zelas1> jakas komenda do tego?
<dweller> ręcznie
<dweller> w /etc/modprobe.d pewnie gdzieś
<dweller> któryś plik, albo w którymś pliku
<zelas1> co to ten tekkit mod do minecrafta czy niezalezny projekt?
<dweller> modpack
<zelas1> o podobnym dzialaniu
<zelas1> aa ok
<zelas1> dobra wrocmy do tematu zainstalowałbym Beta drivery ze strony amd
<zelas1> bo tam pisze ze supportuje moja karte
<zelas1> fix jest niby
<dweller> zdaje się że nielegalny z reszta
<m477> jaki element w tej grze jest fajny
<m477> bo nie rozumiem
<jacekowski> budowanie rzeczy
<jacekowski> i nie minecraft
<jacekowski> tylko tekkit
<dweller> tekkit to minecraft ;3
<jacekowski> takie lego
<jacekowski> tylko na komputrze
<m477> a gdzie napisalem minecraft
<dweller> m477: możesz se poprogramować w lua, forth albo vbasicu
<dweller> albo asm m68k
<dweller> ;f
<m477> dweller: do czego nawiazujesz
<zelas1> dobra panowie/panie popłaczem dalej więc jak usunąc te sterowniki które zrobie a mogą nie działać albo jak zrobic jakiś backup systemu, żeby potem z konsoli go odtworzyć?
<dweller> m477: do minecrafta
<m477> w minecrafcie programuje sie w vbasicu?
<dweller> możesz
<dweller> :D
<m477> w grze?
<dweller> tak
<m477> niby jak
<jacekowski> w tekkit mozna duzo wiecej niz w minecrafcie
<m477> nowe IDE - minecraft
<dweller> m477: się śmiej
<jacekowski> TEKKIT
<dweller> ale jeden mod wprowadza emulator procesora napisany tylko na potrzeby moda ;f
<dweller> s/procesora/komputera/
<dweller> zelas1: backupów się nie robi to nie windows
<dweller> jak nie zaczniesz wywalać jak szalony i wiesz co robisz to da się wszystko odkręcić
<jacekowski> rotfl
<jacekowski> backupy sie zawsze robi
<zelas1> to jak mam naprawic w razie czego ten sterownik?
<dweller> to był skrót myślowy
<dweller> wiedziałem że się przyczepisz
<dweller> :>
<zelas1> juz 6x kłade od nowa wszystko
<zelas1> updatuje
<zelas1> a to zabiera troche duzo czasu
<jacekowski> zainstaluj na btrfs
<jacekowski> duzo latwiej wrocic
<dweller> zelas1: wg. którego punktu instalowałeś?
<zelas1> Using the Ubuntu repositories (alternate command line method)
<dweller> i co Ci tam nie działało?
<zelas1> zawieszal sie na terminalu
<zelas1> po reboocie
<dweller> a zrobiłeś konfigurację Xservera?
<zelas1> ale to jest ten sterownik z dodatkowego oprogramowania?
<zelas1> dodatkowych steornikow*
<dweller> zapewne
<zelas1> to on nie dziala
<zelas1> jak bym chcial
<zelas1> w karciegraficznej wtedy poakzuje mi vesa/     cos tam
<dweller> tzn?
<zelas1> mam gdzies loga starego moment
<zelas1> http://wklej.org/id/811670/
<zelas1> a w wowie do ktorego plynnego dzialania chcialbym doprowadzic mam 20 fpsow
<zelas1> robilem wszystko w wine co mozliwe z instuktarzu kogos komu to dziala na ubuntu i upa
<zelas1> isntalowalem bilbioteki robilem rejestr w conf gry wpisywalem
<zelas1> directa robilem
<zelas1> i upa
<zelas1> no Grafika Vesa:DVST
<zelas1> w szczegolach
<zelas1> zamiast nazwy urzadzenia
<dweller> wiesz, te grafiki nie są wydajne jeżeli tego oczekujesz
<zelas1> no dobra
<zelas1> na windowsie na full ma 60
<zelas1> fpsow
<zelas1> skyrim 20-25
<dweller> no to graj na windowsie
<zelas1> wow pre tbc sprzed 10 lat
<zelas1> w tym problem ze nie mam windowsa
<dweller> to pirać
<zelas1> moge miec chociaz 1 rzecz legalnie
<zelas1> znaczy 2
<zelas1> centrum oprogramowania nie znajduje mi laptop_mode ;/
<zelas1> a wczesniej mialem
<dweller> pomógłbym więcej ale lepce po zakupy
<dweller> no i nie mam ubuntu :>
<zelas1> aaaaa czemu nie mam leptop_mode
<dweller> imo uzywa tylko dodatkowej karty
<dweller> która jest wolniejsza od zintegrowanej
<zelas1> ale i tak powinna wycisnac gre
<zelas1> sprzed 7 lat
<zelas1> a gra nie reaguje na ustawienia detali
<zelas1> nic sie nie zmiania w plynnosci gry
<dweller> to jest wine
<zelas1> ale jest Gold
<dweller> już lepiej na kvmie/xenie grać
<zelas1> a wow ponoc jest pod opengl
<zelas1> nawet lepszy;d
<zelas1> jak dograc tego laptop moda w terminalu?
<zelas1> ok mam
<zelas1> jest mozliwosc ze musze zaktualizowac repozytoria?
<zelas1> sudo apt-get update to to samo co reszcze klikanie oprogramowanie jest aktualne?
<gjm> Co?
<dweller> zelas1: tak
<dweller> tzn prawie
<dweller> 'update' tylko aktualizuje listę
<dweller> 'full-upgrade' aktualizuje wszystko
<zelas1> jak zrobic full-upgrade?
<gjm> Chodzi chyba o uaktualnienie bazy pakietów
<gjm> "update"
<zelas1> juz robilem
<gjm> No to upgrade
<zelas1> aktualne niby
<dweller> zelas1: apt-get full-upgrade zdaje sie
<dweller> apt-get --help masz wszystkie
<dweller> polecenia
<zelas1> dobra aktualne mam
<zelas1> niby
<dweller> to jest tylko to co jest w repo
<zelas1> a repo da sie zaktualizowac? albo czy jest to potrzebne>?
<dweller> to nie znaczy że jest najnowsza wersja dostepna na stronie projektu
<dweller> ręcznie sobie możesz zbudować
<zelas1> no wiem z wine i z playonlinux tak jest
<zelas1> ze sa inne wersje starsze
<zelas1> dobra laptop-mode-tools mi nie chce sie zainstalowac;/
<zelas1> pokazuje ze nie ma
<zelas1> a teraz nei ma
<zelas1> przeciez pare godzin temu przed reinstalem to intalowalem i bylo
<zelas1> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst126beta.aspx
<zelas1> czy moge to instalowac wedlugi instrukcji http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/czyo4eh> (at wiki.cchtml.com)
<zelas1> ?
<zelas1> pisze ze jest wsparcie dla mojego procesora
<zelas1> graficznego z apu
<dweller> no to ręczne budowanie jest
<zelas1> no juz robilem
<zelas1> tylko z innymi sterownikami
<zelas1> w tych betach jest niby fix
<zelas1> no bo jak wpisuje w google to nic ciekawego nie ma
<zelas1> procek jest now na rynku i upa ze sterami
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> zintegrowana grafika?
<jacekowski> tego sie chyba nie da na linuxie
<jacekowski> przynajmniej jak na razie
<zelas1> Apu
<zelas1> procesor z grafika
<zelas1> + dedykowana karta
<zelas1> juz nie wiem potrzebuje dzialajacych sterow;/
<zelas1> jest jakas znikoma szansa ze zadzala to po instalacji ze strony amd z intrukcja wiki?
<dweller> jacekowski: da sie
<dweller> tyle że trzeba xorga restartować
<dweller> vga_switcheroo pozwala przełączać
<Matan> bry
<zelas1> to juz nie wiem mam czekac az dadza jakies poprawki do tych sterow co sa wbudowane?
<zelas1> co mowicie odpowiedz tkwi w źródle oprogramowania z Redmond ?
<dweller> hmm?
<dweller> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<dweller> tu masz najnowsze
<dweller> dodaj do repozytoriów i zainstaluj
<ftpd> Nudno.
<zelas1> ma ktos moze HD5770 pod ubuntu?
<zelas1> albo miał ew 9600GT
<zelas1> dałen nowe repo
<zelas1> resetuje
<zelas1> ok to moze narazie pozostawie problem akrty graficznej
<zelas1> zaczne od nowego Komputer mi sie nie wyłacza tylko resetuje jak daje wyłacz
<zelas1> probowalem w grubie apci=force     oraz norique ale to nie smiga
<zelas1> dweller: dodalem te repo co mi dales i mam czarny ekran
<zelas1> a slyszalem dzwiek z logowania przed chwila
<zelas1> znowu sie nasrało?
<zelas1> jakies propozycje co z tym robic?
<zelas1> dodałem ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<zelas1> i mam czarny ekran
<Matan> bastetmilo: i na co w końcu wybrałaś? (kursy języków obcych)
<Matan> ktoś wie kiedy będą ogłoszone wyniki egzaminów na technika?
<zelas> byl problem
<zelas> bo zaczalem instalowac od nowa wszystko
<zelas> jak zawsze robie
<zelas> dodałem ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa   zaktualizowałem   i miałem czarny ekran  ale było slychac dzwiek ładowania systemu logowania itp.
<zelas> tylko nie wyswietlał mi nic ekran
<zelas> ctr f1 f2  nie przeszlo do terminalu
<zelas> jakies propozycje?
<dweller> hmm
<dweller> odpal na jednej karcie
<zelas> ciekawe jak jak ekran jest czarny
<dweller> dodaj w parametrach jądra 'single'
<zelas> hahaha
<zelas> powiem to ponownie ekran jest czarny
<zelas> nie ma nic
<zelas> grub i potem czarno
<dweller> hmm, ciekawe
<dweller> to odpal w fallback czy coś
<dweller> nie mam ubuntu to Ci za wiele nie pomogę :>
<BlessJah> meh, kanał, który nawet prostego problemu z sterownikami nie pomoże rozwiązać :/
<BlessJah> :]
<qermit>  o/
<BlessJah> hej qermit
<qermit> co ciekawego sie dzieje?
<BlessJah> nic ciekawego
<BlessJah> jakiś n00b się miotał, jak się dowiedział że padła mu grafa, monitor lub mobo i że powinien iść do serwisu
<qermit> to ja spadam, moze nakresle jakas koncepcje czegos
<BlessJah> qermit: bota w erlangu?
<BlessJah> czemu akurat erlang?
<gjm> \o \o \o
<qermit> bo erlang ma zaszyte migrowanie miedzy maszynami
<qermit> i autoskalowanie
<BlessJah> a często zamierzasz migrować między maszynami?
<BlessJah> na tym kanale nie ma chyba takiego ruchu, który wymagałby martwienia się o skalowalność
<qermit> a to nie tylko o ten kanal chodzi
<BlessJah> dużo ma być tych kanałów?
<qermit> pierdyliard
<qermit> a moze gazylion
<gjm> qermitowy botnet.
<BlessJah> a, to jednak erlang będzie lepszy
<qermit> ide
<BlessJah> może nawet opłacalny byłby własny system operacyjny w javie, ale to dużo roboty
<gjm> Idź.
<BlessJah> qermit: o/
<kimp_> wiecie ze wywalaja z debiana gnoma
<kimp_> swietny pomysl
<gjm> Wiecie
<gjm> A tak BTW. dzisiaj Debian ma urodziny
<kimp_> ja kilka lat temu przeszedlem z ubu na debiana stable i nie zaluje
<gjm> Fajnie
<kimp_> najlepsze distro. nie do pobicia.
<HipstaZippa> hej;'
<gjm> O nie...
<kimp_> istnieje jakas inna siec w razie gdyby wylaczyli internet
<HipstaZippa> o tak
<BlessJah> chmod: tmp/test/test.test: new permissions are ----w----, not ---------
<BlessJah> jakieś pomysły?
<BlessJah> kimp_: nie, już sama idea wyłączenia internetu jest dosyć dziwna
<HipstaZippa> Kwangmyong taka sieć internetowa
<mati75> HipstaZippa: mam dla ciebie dobrą radę
<BlessJah> są projekty sieci na sprzęcie od krótkofalowców, jakieś zabawy z rozbudową WDS
<mati75> HipstaZippa: idź szukać przyjaciół gdzie innej, tutaj ich nie znajdziesz
<sq3pmk> BlessJah: na packet radio?
<kimp_> BlessJah: w razie wprowadzenia stanu wyjatkowego, wojny, kataklizmu albo rewolucji to nie bylo by nic dziwnego
<kimp_> ale takie zaawansowane radia ma niewiele osob
<HipstaZippa> :)
 * sq3pmk się nie bawił w emisje cyfrowe, ale wie, że w sieci packet radio jest serwer IRC
<BlessJah> wylaczenie internetu wymagaloby zbombardowania glowicami jadrowymi wiekszosci europy
<BlessJah> plus zestrzelenie paru satelitow
<HipstaZippa> Ja chcę iPhona kto mi zasponsoruje
<kimp_> nie wystarczy zablokowac glowne punkty wezlowe?
<HipstaZippa> Iphony i git
<dweller> kimp_: musieli by odciąć też centrale telefoniczne
<dweller> i zasłonic niebo
<HipstaZippa> o czym gadacie
<dweller> i hipsterach
<HipstaZippa> Kurczaczek
<bastetphone> re
<zelas> puacze
<zelas> zrobilem repozytoria na https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<zelas> i mam http://ix.io/2N6
<zelas> jakies dobre proste rady bo jestem 3 dni na ubunt?
<HipstaZippa> Unity jest do D**
<zelas> to co mam zrobic?
<HipstaZippa> Zmienić na Mageie
<dweller> zostaw go
<bastetphone> HipstaZippa: wylecisz zaraz
<gjm> dweller: To kretyn
<dweller> a
<dweller> nie o tego chodziło :D
<zelas> da sie to uratowac?
<dweller> zelas: zostaje albo ręcznie instalować ze strony albo uzywać vesy/otwartych bez akceleracji
<zelas> oh
<zelas> nie chce mi sie juz 10x reisntalowac calosci
<mati75> zelas: u mnie działa
<zelas> co działa?
<dweller> mati75: 7660G + 7460?
<mati75> ten xorg
<mati75> dweller: a nie
<dweller> no
<dweller> w tym rzecz
<mati75> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller
<zelas> 7470 a nie 7460:D
<mati75> to chodzi
<dweller> zelas: jeden pies
<zelas> nie zrobili do tego sterownika jeszcze
<mati75> ati
<mati75> oni zawsze wszystko w dupie mieli
<gjm> Już wiem OCB
<zelas> ati powinno dac zielone swiatlo i udostepnic sterowniki ludzia
<zelas> bo i tak gowno robia
<dweller> zelas: ale to nie są southern islands, wiec powinno na otwartych działać
<BlessJah> gjm: @i28naf6f.v4.arkomnet.eu
<dweller> anyway, musisz czekać
<dweller> wywal zamknięte i narazie sę po prostu baw ;f
<gjm> BlessJah: Nie ucz ojca dzieci robić
<zelas> ale w tym problem ze tylko te repo zainstalowalem;p
<mati75> gjm: wytnij całą sieć
<zelas> i takie cos mi wywala
<BlessJah> grepujesz logi?
<mati75> *.v4.arkomnet.eu
<szkodnik> ktos z was mieska w krakowie?
<gjm> BlessJah: +z było
<mati75> szkodnik: smok
<zelas> mam nadzieje, że dorobia sterowniki do wyjscia w8;/
<mati75> na wawelu
<szkodnik> ech
<zelas> bo chcialbym uniknac kupowania kupy od microsoftu
<szkodnik> smok mi wiele nie pomoze :D
<bastetphone> hej szkodnik
<szkodnik> hej bastetmilo
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, przemyslam to o czym rozmawialysy wczoraj wieczorem ;)
<bastetphone> i?
<mati75> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Węgierska_Górka
<mati75> nie trudno by hipstera znaleźć
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, query
<BlessJah> gjm: z tego co widzę, +z pozwala tylko do opów pisać przy +q +b etc
<BlessJah> ktoś się pewnie bawił
<gjm> Zobacz
<WielkiTroll> Trololo
<gjm> 21:25 < WielkiTroll> Trololo
<gjm> 21:25 -!- #ubuntu-pl Cannot send to channel
<dweller> a co ma niby +z robić?
<BlessJah> dweller: pozwala wkurzać tylko operatorów
<BlessJah> chyba
<gjm> Dlatego nie mów mi co mam robić
<BlessJah> gjm: zauważyłem że od pewnego czasu nie zmienia vhosta, więc zasugerowałem operacje na nim
<BlessJah> nie mówię co masz robić
<bastetmilo> a co sie dzieje, bo mnie nie było?
<dweller> wielka smuta
<BlessJah> przy +z z tego co widzę nie pojawia się cannot send
<qermit> +z jest w pyte
<qermit> op nadal widzi co łajza pisze
<gjm> To tylko ja widziałem?
<BlessJah> tak
<gjm> Haha
<BlessJah> qermit: tylko chyba wtedy sie nie pojawia informacja, ze jest +q nałożone
<BlessJah> daj +q
<gjm> Zonk
<gjm> Weź sobie
<qermit> BlessJah: nie dam, musisz zasłużyć
<BlessJah> trolololo?
 * qermit sprząta niepotrzebne wpisy
<gjm> 21:37 -!- #ubuntu-pl q Ponuts_A1v!*@* gjm!~gjm@unaffiliated/gjm 1343990170
<gjm> Już wiem czemu go nie lubię
<BlessJah> qermit: moze +z jest w pyte, ale user nie widzi, ze tylko op moze odebrac
<bastetmilo> zaraz! Co robi +z?
<gjm> Krzywdę
<bastetmilo> no eeeej
<bastetmilo> powiedz
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: takie +q ale operator nadal widzi co delikwent pisze
<bastetmilo> bo nie chce mi sie szukac tego fajnego linka
<qermit> bastetmilo: to że op widzi co pisze ziom z +q a ziom z +q widzi - you can not send to channel
<BlessJah> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Courses/IRCOp
<BlessJah> qermit: nie widzi
<qermit>  2126 <@gjm> 21:25 -!- #ubuntu-pl Cannot send to channel
<BlessJah> 2135 -!- mode/#abw [+q BlessJah!*@*] by Guest20396
<BlessJah> 2135 < BlessJah> trolololo
<gjm> qermit: Jak zdjąłem +z
<BlessJah> po zdjeciu z jest cannot send
<qermit> aa
<qermit> gjm: to nawet lepiej że nie widzi, znudzi się po jakimś czasie i wyjdzie
<gjm> Ja bym mu urwał kabel od internetu
<bastetmilo> komu?
<qermit> sobie
<ftpd> Ble.
<ftpd> I tyle z mojego opa :P
<ftpd> Coś mi odświeżanie zwariowało.
<BlessJah> zdążyłeś chociaż coś wykopać?
<gjm> Ziemniaki
<ftpd> Ta, jakieś panxy
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> brb
<BlessJah> no widzisz
<bastetmilo> buu
<bastetmilo> ftpd poszedł :(
<qermit> bastetmilo: kiedy masz urodziny?
<bastetmilo> qermit: w maju. A co?
<qermit> to nie mam dla ciebie prezentu
<bastetmilo> qermit: możesz mi dać w przyszłym roku
<qermit> dobrze
<BlessJah> dwa
<qermit> ale następnego roku ma już nie być
<bastetmilo> ah
<bastetmilo> koniec świata
<BlessJah> no nie dostaniesz prezentu
<bastetmilo> :(
<bastetmilo> a przyszły rok miałbyć ten ostatni
<qermit> bastetmilo: a kiedy masz imieniny?
<bastetmilo> qermit: w maju...
<bastetmilo> chyba że te nieprawdziwe to jakoś teraz
<ftpd> Figa jakaś.
<ftpd> Jak mi dojdzie na sam dół okienko...
<ftpd> przestaje się odświeżać.
<bastetmilo> qermit: o. Nieprawdziwe mam 4 wrzesnia.
<ftpd> Potestuję $TERM.
<zasek> oj tam oj tam
<BlessJah> nieprawdziwe?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nom. Katarzyny
<BlessJah> a, już zmieniliśmy imprezę
<dweller> a mi prezentów nie dają :<
<szkodnik> j amam urodziny w pazdzirniku, zalapie sie jescze przed koncem swiata :D
<Dreadlish> ja już nie
<dweller> no ja wrzesień mam to tez się zdążę zestarzeć
<dweller> o rok
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: daj znac kiedy dokładnie, to zrobimy zrzute na prezent :>
<szkodnik> :D
<szkodnik> 30 pazdziernika ;)
<szkodnik> a jak chcesz mid ac prezent, to pomoz szukac nowej roboty :P
<qermit> szkodnik: chcesz zostać moją sekretajką?
<szkodnik> nie
<qermit> i tak byś nie mogła bo nie jesteś Tajką
<bastetmilo> heh.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ale jakby co, to Wrocław też bierzesz pod uwagę? ;)
<szkodnik> umm
<szkodnik> wiesz w kraku mam opcje wynajac mieszkanie za grosze :P
<qermit> szkodnik: o, widzę myślenie krakowskie
<szkodnik> we wro raczej tanio nic nie znajde ;)
<szkodnik> qermit,  a idz, mam dosc glodowania i pracowania po 12h
<qermit> z grosza w krakowie robią linię telefoniczną abonentom
<szkodnik> hce studiowac, a moja obecna pensja nie wystarcza mi nawet na jedzenie
<qermit> szkodnik: a na picie?
<szkodnik> place tylko rachunki i nic nie zostaje
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ojtam ojtam. ja sie też niedługo wyprowadzam to poszukamy czegoś taniego razem :P
<ftpd> No, TERM był winny.
<ftpd> xterm-256color przestał się podobać ircu memu.
<bastetmilo> ale fajnie. Jutro mam wolne :)
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> Nic nie mów.
<ftpd> Ja zaczynam na 9:00 chodzić.
<ftpd> I tak do końca miesiąca.
<bastetmilo> to źle?
<bastetmilo> ja chodze na 9.00 bo nie chce mi sie wczesniej wstawać
<ftpd> Ja na 10:00 chodziłem.
<bastetmilo> aaa.
<szkodnik> ech ja to dopiero w niedziele bede miec wolne...
<ftpd> :(
<Dreadlish> bu?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Posprzątali nas.
<jacekowski> co?
<bastetmilo> bu :(
<bastetmilo> łaj?
<gjm> Mnie nie pytaj.
<ftpd> Stawiam na qermita :P
<CookieM_> może ktoś skarke napisał do staffu
<qermit> stawiam na szarą eminencję
<jacekowski> 22:15 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 13    BlessJah               +Aiotv [modified 5 minutes, 52 seconds ago]
<jacekowski> oO
<qermit> kurde, shakował chanserva?
<dweller> lol
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> wtf?
<dweller> kto mu dał :D
<ftpd> Haha.
<ftpd> Czemu jemu, nie mi, oto jest pytanie.
<ftpd> Przecież jestem fajniejszy.
<ftpd> gjm: No nie?
<qermit> noooo, nie
<qermit> :E
<bastetmilo> lol
<ftpd> 22:18:39 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : now
<jacekowski> hmmmmmmm
<gjm> Idę stąd
<BlessJah> skąd ja mam?
<ftpd> 22:18:39 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last addr  : ~dziadek@unaffiliated/stirlitz
<ftpd> Od Stirlitza?
<ftpd> ;-)
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: to ty?
<Dreadlish> mamciu
<ftpd> Tylko on i staff może zarządzać flagami
<jacekowski> mamo! hakujom!
<dweller> hakmi
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie do konca
<ftpd> ?
<bastetmilo> khem
<jacekowski> ftpd: bo ostatnio jak patrzylem to byl sylwester na liscie
<bastetmilo> to był mój op!
<bastetmilo> :>
<ftpd> 22:20:31 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 14    bastetmilo             +Aiotv [modified 11 seconds ago]
<ftpd> Się dzieje.
<gjm> Lol?
<Dreadlish> wtf?
<BlessJah> nom, ktoś w tej chwili zmienia
<ftpd> No tak.
<ftpd> I Ty i bastetmilo jesteście dopisani.
<Dreadlish> koniec świata
<Dreadlish> zaczyna się na #ubuntu-pl
<ftpd> A że może dopisywać tylko Stirlitz i freenode-staf..
<BlessJah> ej, to nie fair
<qermit> i sylwester
<bastetmilo> zaraz, to BlessJah też ma?
<ftpd> Jaki sylwester?
<BlessJah> ja wiem jak NIE moderować kanału
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mam
<jacekowski> ftpd: no wlasnie
<BlessJah> od 12 minut
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Tak.
<jacekowski> ftpd: owner kanalu
<bastetmilo> no kur...
<jacekowski> ftpd: byly jak widac
<ftpd> bastetmilo: /m ChanServ access #ubuntu-pl list
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nie widzę go na akcesliście.
<jacekowski> ftpd: no wlasnie
<jacekowski> ftpd: byl a nie ma
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie ma go nawet w nickservie
<jacekowski> 00:15 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 2     sylwester              +votsriRfAF [modified ? ago]
<dweller> "i wtedy nastała ciemność"
<dweller> ;3
<jacekowski> sprzed 2 miesiecy
<ftpd> No.
<qermit> matko boska, nawet nie wiecie kto jest szefem wszystkich szefów na kanale
<gjm> Ja
<jacekowski> qermit: no wlasnie sylwestra juz nie ma
<ftpd> 22:23:03 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Information on #ubuntu-pl:
<ftpd> 22:23:04 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : freenode-staff
<jacekowski> sylwestrowi nicka zdropowali
<ftpd> Tak też było?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> byl sylwester
<bastetmilo> Ja się tak nie bawię! Dlaczego BJ został opem?!
<BlessJah> qermit: władzą ustawodawczą może być i sylwester ale z access listy wynika że wykonawczą ma Stirlitz
<gjm> jacekowski: Możliwe, przecież ostatnio sprzątali
<qermit> BlessJah: wiesz co oznacza termin "szara eminencja"?
<ftpd> No dobra, sylwester jest no more.
<ftpd> I ktoś się bawi.
<BlessJah> qermit: no to też właśnie staram się zdeprecjonować rolę sylwestra
<ftpd> Spytajmy staffu, kto.
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> `seen sylwester
<Przekliniak> gjm: sylwester was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 4 weeks, 6 days, 13 hours, 15 minutes, and 58 seconds ago: <sylwester> hello
<BlessJah> żeby dalej mataczył zza kulisu
<gjm> `seen freenode-staff
<Przekliniak> gjm: I have not seen freenode-staff.
<Dreadlish> gjm: ogólnie to co ma opa na #freenode
<Dreadlish> eh.
<ftpd> 22:26:27 !--   >>> p yano (yano@freenode/staff/yano)
<ftpd> 22:26:27 !--   >>> p Pricey (~pricey@freenode/staff/pricey)
<ftpd> 22:26:27 !--   >>> p mquin (~mquin@freenode/staff/mquin)
<ftpd> 22:26:27 !--   >>> p Fuchs (fuchs@freenode/staff/fuchs)
<ftpd> Kogo pytamy?
<Stirlitz> qermita :P
<ftpd> Haha.
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: to ty?
<ftpd> No to się wyjaśniło.
<ftpd> No on, on.
<ftpd> Miał last seen now.
<ftpd> Cały czas.
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: to co sie stalo z sylwestrem?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: i czemu bastetmilo zabrales?
<qermit> dorósł
<ftpd> jacekowski: bastetmilo ma.
<jacekowski> nie ma
<ftpd> Pytanie, czemu dał BlessJahowi :P
<gjm> jacekowski: Ma
<jacekowski> gdzie
<BlessJah> no właśnie
<ftpd> 22:28:12 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 14    bastetmilo             +Aiotv [modified 7 minutes, 52 seconds ago]
<ftpd> Tu.
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> nie bylo 12 minut temu
<jacekowski> bylo tylko 13 wpisow
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dostała po mnie kawałek
<ftpd> Pewnie chciał wpisać bastetmilo i się mu dopełniło do BlessJah :P
<bastetmilo> obstawiam tabfail
<qermit> BlessJah: bo chce mieć pretekst do permbana
<qermit> proste
<BlessJah> qermit: kto chce mieć pretekst do permbana?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dalej jestes na liscie
<ftpd> No to teraz będzie wojna, gjm vs, BlessJah  :P
<qermit> każdy kto ma +o jest na potencjalnej liście do permbana
<gjm> Dobra, to musiał być Stirlitz
<gjm> 22:30 < gjm> 22:29 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 12    freenode-staff         +AFRfiorstv [modified 8 weeks, 5  days, 06:03:48
<gjm> 22:31 <+Pricey> gjm: That account is never used.
<ftpd> gjm: No przecież się przyznał.
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: nadal jestem na access liscie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: daj opa
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Ndal mnie nie ma na access liście.
<gjm> ftpd: A, nie widziałem
<ftpd> trololololo
<jacekowski> ftpd: ty nie zasluzyles
<qermit> ftpd: Stirlitz nie chce cię banować na zawsze, bo cie lubie
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: bo Ty zasłużyłeś
<jacekowski> tez nie
<jacekowski> ale ja tu bylem dluzej
<dweller> a ja? :<
<qermit> ciebie też lubi
<ftpd> qermit: Czemu mnie nie chce banować? :(
<qermit> z miłości
<ftpd> A.
<dweller> ftpd: Ciebie tak nie lubią że Ci nawet bana nie dadzą
<qermit> kto chce zostać moją prawą ręką?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: o, to ty mi daj
<gjm> qermit: To zależy
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: daj?
<jacekowski> no +o
<qermit> po co wam to +o
<qermit> gjm: zależy?
<jacekowski> zeby ludzi banowac
<Dreadlish> przedłużyć członek trzeba czymś, nie qermit?
<gjm> qermit: No to ja mogę
<ftpd> jacekowski musi mieć, żeby sobie +q zdejmować.
<qermit> gjm: to zacznijmy od tego że jestem praworęczny i się myję też prawą ręką
<jacekowski> jakbym ja dostal +o to bylby tylko jeden trol na kanale
<qermit> Chanserv
<BlessJah> ftpd mógłby dostać, gdyby przyżekł nie banować za orty :]
<jacekowski> ale za orty powinien byc ban
<qermit> to jest silniejsze od niego
<ftpd> Och, jakie to 'przyżekł' było żartobliwe.
<jacekowski> za orty, za spacje przed przecinkiem ,za spacje przed kropka .
<qermit> za zbyt długi nick
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: za brak polskich znaków też.
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ja nie moge
<jacekowski> mam uk klawiature
<BlessJah> ftpd: nie byłem pewien jak to się pisze, mogłem napisać 'obiecał'
<Dreadlish> no i co?
<Dreadlish> masz tam alt
<jacekowski> tyle powodow do bana a tak malo opow
<qermit> jacekowski: to kup sobie hamerykancką
<jacekowski> óíáó
<jacekowski> takie literki moge napisac
<qermit> chyba że w uk taki czarnobyl że nawet hamerykanckiej nie można mieć
<jacekowski> éú
<Dreadlish> option "XkbLayout" "pl"
<Dreadlish> tyłek boli?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: nie zadziala
<jacekowski> tzn. zadziala
<jacekowski> ale kupa klawiszy jest w innych miejscach
<jacekowski> np. te nad cyferkami ida tak
<Dreadlish> chłopie...
<Dreadlish> ja jadę na norweskiej
<jacekowski> !"£$%^&*()
<Dreadlish> więc ty mi tu nie gadaj nic
<qermit> gjm: a i jeszcze jedno, moja ręka nie pije alko
<jacekowski> ale ja musze uzywac w pracy angielskiej
<gjm> To odpada
<qermit> ale ty już się zgodziłeś
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kodzić możesz przeca polską
<ftpd> qermit: To ja mogę, gardzę alkoholem.
<gjm> O, to git
<qermit> ftpd:  2235 < qermit> gjm: to zacznijmy od tego że jestem praworęczny i się myję też prawą ręką
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Czytałem
<ftpd> A walisz którą?
<qermit> prawą
<ftpd> Ok.
<bastetmilo> ej!
<ftpd> Sounds like plan.
<qermit> najlepiej w maskę z sierpa
 * BlessJah wiedział że jest haczyk
<ftpd> qermit: Preferuję z młota.
<qermit> ftpd: nie ważne, byle by było czerwono potem
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: jak nie możesz to prosze bardzo: ąęśżćźłó kopiuj sobie
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze ć
<ftpd> Lepiej przestańcie robić podśmiewajki i mi powiedzcie, jakim cudem moje Ubuntu w pracy lubiło po ssh xterm-256color, a w domu już nie.
<qermit> ftpd: jakie architektury?
<ftpd> LOL.
<ftpd> I to tylko na jednym koncie.
<dweller> ftpd: konfiguracja taka sama?
<qermit> ftpd: może to wina lokali
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> sądzę
<qermit> ja musiałem zmienić sobie LC_ALL na C bo mi się źle coś wyświetlało w mc i innych takihc
<szkodnik> jacekowski, nie marudz, ja mam w pracy polska (fizyczni- nie mam zielonego pojecia, skad ja wytrzasneli), a na kompie zaintalowana tylko hiszpanksa i angielska :D
<m477> jak zmienic glosnosc w systeemie za pomoca konsoli?
<ftpd> Locale mam takie same
<szkodnik> i szlag mnie trafia, bo czasami musze si eniezle naklikac, zanim znajde jakis konkretny znak, ktorego potrzebuje :P
<ftpd> O. Wali się pod tmuksem.
<qermit> m477: alsamixer?
<qermit> chociaż nie, ty pewnie masz pulse
<ftpd> gdzie jest jakiś log, w którym stoi napisane, kiedy się co update'owało?
<BlessJah> alsamixer nadal jest
<BlessJah> ftpd: /var/log/apt
<BlessJah> ale mało czytelny
<m477> qermit: dzieki
<ftpd> 2012-04-27 11:22:02 status installed tmux 1.6-1ubuntu1
<ftpd> To ostatni update tmuxa
<ftpd> To nie to.
<qermit> m477: pactl set-sink-volume 0 $CURVOL
<ftpd> http://wklej.org/id/812513/
<ftpd> To było ostatnio aktualizowane
<ftpd> paczka z $TERM-ami jak się azywa?
<ftpd> terminfo?
<qermit> moment
<qermit> kiedyś tak było ale musze sprawdzić
<ftpd> Nie no, nic takiego się nie aktualizowało ostatnio.
<qermit> ftpd: find /lib/terminfo/
<qermit> jest to na ubuntu?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> 12.04-server
<qermit> część terminfo jest w paczkach
<qermit> np od screena w screenie
<ftpd> no no
<BlessJah> da się zdumpować listę otwartych URL z firefoksa?
<ftpd> ale no to tmux się nie aktualizował.
<ftpd> Wali się tylko kiedy mam xterm-256color pod tmuksem
<qermit> ncurses-base: /lib/terminfo/x/xterm-256color
<qermit> ftpd: masz ncurses?
<qermit> ftpd: ja w tmux mam $screen
<qermit> tfu
<qermit> TERM=screen
<ftpd> A ja nie chcę screen.
<qermit> tylko nie wiem czy nie trzeba było mieć screena zainstalowanego
<ftpd> Ja chcę wiedzieć, dlaczego xterm-256color nagle przestał działać.
<lala> Mógłby mi ktoś pomóc z instalacją ubuntu?
<ftpd> Rozwiązanie 'zmień se TERM' jest oczywiste i już to zrobiłem. Teraz szukam przyczyny.
<ftpd> lala: Internet jest pełen manuali, z obrazkami nawet.
<mati75> w tmux mam xterm-256color
<ftpd> NO i mi nie działa.
<ftpd> Przestało.
<ftpd> Dziś.
<qermit> ftpd: a kiedy ustawiasz TERM?
<lala> ftpd hmm może inaczej mój kolega stwierdził że nie trzeba wypalać płytki tylko można zgrać na pendrive
<qermit> przed odpaleniem tmux czy po
<ftpd> lala: Tak. I jest to opisane na ubuntu.com, z obrazkami.
<ftpd> qermit: mój terminal emulator mi ustawia.
<lala> ftpd dzięki tyle potrzebowałam
<Dreadlish> ftpd: nie możesz przestawić po prostu na xterm?
<ftpd> Dreadlish:
<ftpd> 22:53:28 |        ftpd   | Rozwiązanie 'zmień se TERM' jest oczywiste i już to zrobiłem. Teraz szukam przyczyny.
<qermit> ftpd: tzn czy jak zrobisz nowego tmuxa to nadal będzie problem?
<ftpd> qermit: Tak.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: oj, przepraszam
<ftpd> lala: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ftpd> lala: tu po prawej masz howtosy cd albo pendrive na linuksie/windowsie/osx.
<qermit> ftpd: a pokash sfihegi .tmux.conf
<lala> ftpd dziękuję :)
<ftpd> qermit: http://wklej.org/id/812518/
<qermit> ftpd: a jak dodasz set -g default-terminal "screen-256color"
<qermit> albo xterm-256color?
<qermit> a może to twój terminal płata figle
<ftpd> Jezu, qermit.
<ftpd> Ale ja NIE CHCĘ zmienić terma.
<qermit> ftpd: może i nie chcesz, ale może będziesz musiał przetestowć na innym
<ftpd> qermit: Inaczej. Wiem, że zmiana terma pomoże.
<ftpd> Dopisałem se do .zshrc export TERM=rxvt-256colors
<ftpd> i jest super.
<ftpd> Ale szukam DLACZEGO się popsuło.
<ftpd> Wiem, jak naprawić. Ba, naprawiłem.
<Carnophage> s/naprawić/obejść/ ;-)
<ftpd> Słusznie.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, zapętliło się, wciskaj ctr+c.
<bastetmilo> o, sprawca zamieszania :)
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Co się zapętliło?
<Stirlitz> Spójrz w loga, has joined/quit, zdecyduj się.
<ftpd> Spójrz w loga, terminal mi wariuje, testuję.
<ftpd> Zapomniałem teraz zahashować autokanałów.
<qermit> ftpd: HOME=/tmp/test irssi
<ftpd> Doh. Czego w słowie 'zapomniałem' nie rozumiesz? Zapomniałem, że testuję 'na produkcji'.
<qermit> bo brzmi jak sprawdzanie ostrza fiskersa na własnym palcu
<ftpd> Btw. kojarzycie jakieś serwery ircnetu z SSL-em?
<qermit> nie
<CookieM_> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<qermit> ircnet vs freenode
<ftpd> CookieM_: Czy to odpowiedź na moje pytanie?
<ftpd> To szkoda, że jest +c, bo bym Ci przekleił z kolorowaniem słowa 'ircnetu' na różowo.
<ftpd> :P
<szkodnik> ide aciu
<szkodnik> dobrej nocy
<ftpd> Cze.
<Dreadlish> tak
<bastetmilo> paaa szkodnik o.
<bastetmilo> o/
<jacekowski> szkodnik: a pl to nie jest to samo co us
<Dreadlish> to weź sobie amerykańską klawiaturę i polską
<Dreadlish> fizyczną
<Dreadlish> nie o układ chodzi
<qermit> jacekowski: jak to nie to samo?
<Dreadlish> qermit: logika jacekowskiego
<qermit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#US-International
<Dreadlish> jeżeli amerykańska to nie polska!
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> tam mial byc "?" na koncu
<bastetmilo> oglądam Pamiętniki z Wakacji. Upadek na całego. :>
<qermit> bastetmilo: włącz Comedy Centrall
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: ogranicz rycie bani
<bastetmilo> qermit: jeszcze duuuzo kanałow przed CC
<qermit> orzech: czy mi sie wydaje, czy jesteć człowiekiem bumerangiem
<qermit> bastetmilo: ja mam w ulubionych
<qermit> zresztą 28 jest samoklikalne
<qermit> jesteś*
<bastetmilo> łe bbc hd się wywaliło :(
<bastetmilo> o, wróżbita maciej
<qermit> bbc jest nudne
<bastetmilo> Rick Stein na Dalekim Wschodzie jest świetne
<bastetmilo> już 3 razy ogladalam
 * dweller > Infected Mushroom - The Messenger
<qermit> bastetmilo: ja misia oglądałem z 20
<qermit> testosteron chyba 10
<bastetmilo> qermit: omg. Mój kumpel w pracy nigdy nie widział Misia!
<dweller> D:
<bastetmilo> to jest dopiero o_O
<dweller> jak można nie ogladać misia
<qermit> bastetmilo: możesz go walnąć w jaja odemnie
<dweller> nie widzieć*
<bastetmilo> dokładnie.
<qermit> bastetmilo: przywalisz?
<bastetmilo> qermit: codziennie dowalam mu psychicznie, nie bede się jeszcze nad nim fizycznie znecac
<bastetmilo> :)
<bastetmilo> ślady zostana i mnie pozwie
<dweller> jak kopiesz to nie widać
<dweller> tylko nie z czuba
<bastetmilo> ej. Nie mam kanału 28 i 29
<qermit> bastetmilo: widocznie są kodowane i automatycznie je wywaliło
<bastetmilo> ale czemu miałoby je wywalić
<bastetmilo> przedtem były
<qermit> bastetmilo: byłas niegrzeczna?
<qermit> albo uprawiałaś to i owo na pilocie
<bastetmilo> qermit: a w łeb oberwać nie chcesz?
<bastetmilo> o! 07 zgłoś się!
<bastetmilo> porucznik Borewicz <3
<qermit> dorze że nie 0-700 zgłaszam się
<bastetmilo> nomnomnom
<bastetmilo> ah. Odcinek z antyterrorystami
<qermit> Włatcy Móch! urodziny anżeliki
<dweller> lol
<CookieM_> na prostatę Witosa Marcelku
<bastetmilo> uwielbiam teksty Borewicza :>
<qermit> bastetmilo: jaki kanał?
<bastetmilo> tvp seriale
<bastetmilo> hehe i Jaszczuk
<bastetmilo> a na parkingu pod lotniskiem w rządku same maluchy
<bastetmilo> kurde, ale mi żal że tak nie wiele pamiętam z lat 80'
<bastetmilo> komiks dla ubogich
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> dobra, bateria mi pada, nie chce mi się iść po zasilacz. Do rana - badzcie grzeczni i nie bijcie się :)
<gjm> eyeofthetiger.mp3
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Btw. jadłaś paszteciki z grzybami, nowość z piekarni Lidla? Bezbłędne są.
<bastetphone> ftpd: nie, a dobre?
<ftpd> bastetphone: Doskonałe. Szczególnie fajnie, jak się trafi na ciepłe.
<ftpd> bastetphone: Takie ciasto drożdżowe słone, w środku farsz z grzybów.
<bastetphone> to jutro ide do lidla :-)
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ja dziś się spóźniłem na autobus, następny miałem za 20 minut, to poszedłem przystanek dalej żeby wejść po nie do Lidla.
<bastetphone> ciekawe czy u mnie na wsi juz beda
<ftpd> U mnie mają taga 'nowość!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-17
<qermit> no, zgłoszenie zostało zgłoszone
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Voldenet> byłby lepszy, gdyby był wolny
<Voldenet> nie cierpię wstawać zbyt wcześnie
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: ja mam wolne...
<Voldenet> już wiem jak się czuli goście, którym się chwaliłem, że w Polsce święto narodowe
<Voldenet> i mam wolne
<Voldenet> :{
<bastetmilo> heh
<bastetmilo> o, pingwiny z madagskaru
<zelas> witam was
<zelas> popuaczem dzisiaj znowu:D
<bastetmilo> zelas: ja Ci 'popuacze'.
<zelas> nie no musze rozwiac te pewne problemy
<zelas> z systemem
<zelas> jakis pomysł dlaczego jak daje zamknij komputer to sie uruchamia ponownie?
<zelas> da sie jakos w konsoli przewinac do gory?
<Voldenet> scroll lock i strzałkami
<Voldenet> przynajmniej tak być powinno, ale wszyscy zapomnieli do czego miał służyć scroll lock :f
<Voldenet> polecam użyć screena i copy mode
<Voldenet> screena odpalasz normalnie poleceniem screen
<Voldenet> copy mode ^a [
<Voldenet> i strzałkami można jakby przewijać
<wiherek> Witam, poszukujemy do pracy programisty znającego PHP i / lub javascript oraz umiejącego pracować w środowisku Linux. Lokalizacja: Warszawa. Proszę o kontakt na priv.
<bastetmilo> wiherek: daj ogłoszenie na infopraca.
<Voldenet> wiherek: a ile płacicie
<Voldenet> zapomniałeś napisać
<Voldenet> a może nie zapomnialeś, tylko to jakieś śmieszne grosze są
<Voldenet> jeśli tak, to najbliższe gimnazjum czeka na twoją propozycję
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> php i JS? To pewnie coś ze branży web :)
<wiherek> Voldenet: mieliśmy już jednego pracownika tylko jeden krok po gimnazjum (tj po maturze), trzeba przyznac ze pracowal naprawde niezle. Za zarobiona kaske jedzie sobie teraz do Azji.
<wiherek> oczywiscie jak chcesz u nas pracowac i nie masz 18 lat, potrzebujemy zgody rodzicow ;)
<Voldenet> ale ja już mam pracę
<wiherek> ale jak jestes naprawde dobry, to zloz cv.
<Voldenet> tylko nie wiem czy nie będziecie płacili lepiej
<bastetmilo> oplułam się ze śmiechu'
<Voldenet> więcej niż 8k miesięcznie da radę wyciągnąć?
<wiherek> nie
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<wiherek> przynajmniej nie na poczatku.
<Voldenet> A miałem chęci
<bastetmilo> wiherek: to podaj chociaż widełki
<Voldenet> No właśnie, bo tak to możemy nadawać
<Voldenet> i jakiś ogólny kierunek
<wiherek> 3.5 - 5.5 k
<wiherek> zależnie od umiejętności.
<Voldenet> czyli co to jest, aplikacja multimedialna, serwis społecznościowy, zarządzanie firmą...?
<wiherek> aplikacja webowa
<Voldenet> zdołałem się już domyślić :D
<zelas> sextelefon?
<wiherek> takich usług nie oferujemy
<wiherek> ale jest pol godzinna przerwa w pracy, mozna robic co sie chce.
<bastetmilo> wiherek: 3.5 - 5.5k???
<bastetmilo> ładnie
<DeXTeD> Pf... U mnie w pracy zawsze można robić co się chce :)
<Voldenet> DeXTeD: ...o ile jest zrobione? :>
<DeXTeD> Liczy się jakość, nie da sie programować na siłę
<Voldenet> zgadzam się
<wiherek> ja tez
<Voldenet> zresztą ja mam na minusie ilość linii kodu czasami
<DeXTeD> Jak jest wszystko zrobione to idziemy z szefami na piwo :D
<bastetmilo> ee? Z szefami?/
<Voldenet> ja bym za pieniądze szefów nie pił, wolę podwyżkę
<DeXTeD> Nie no trochę przesadzam, w pracy nie pijemy
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: ale z szefem??
<wiherek> w kazdym razie, jest tak: korzystamy z Drupala (php) jako back-end, od strony uzytkownika aplikacja działa na node.js. Konieczne jest doswiadczenie w linuxie, tj. umiejetnosc pracy na poziomie sysadmin (konfiguracja serwerów, wszystko z linii polecen)
<bastetmilo> drupal, fuj
<wiherek> aplikacja wykorzystuje html5
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: tak, czasami robimy sobie wypad gdzieś na miasto i pijemy za firmowe pieniądze.
<wiherek> i za chwile bedziemy tworzyli interfejsy dla urzadzen mobilnych.
<bastetmilo> wiherek: jak się nazywa Twoja firma?
<wiherek> trewebs
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: ale z szefem? Jak tak można...
<zelas> zrobilem cos głupiego usunałem sterownik grafiki i dałem reboot :D
<bastetmilo> wiherek: trewebs.com? Z kółeczkami na stronie?
<wiherek> si
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: można, jak ma się tak fajnego szefa... w sumie on sam to organizuje więc wyboru nie mamy :)
<bastetmilo> wiherek: szukać to wy musicie. Ale grafika.
<Voldenet> podoba mi się ten bajer z gradientem na pasku przewijania
<wiherek> :) wiem. Ale juz mamy.
<wiherek> od niedawna wspolpracujemy z grafikiem.
<DeXTeD> oo dobry grafik potrzebny na gwałt :P
<wiherek> DeXTeD, na trewebs.com czy Wy potrzebujecie?
<bastetmilo> wiherek: a przedtem robiliscie strony bez grafika?
<DeXTeD> na tej stronie
<DeXTeD> Ja sam jestem grafikiem
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: pokaż co zaprojektowałeś.
<DeXTeD> Po mimo, że grafiki nie lubię robić
<wiherek> bastetmilo, wczesniej sam sobie bylem grafikiem deweloperem i serwerem ;)
<bastetmilo> wiherek: widać.
<Voldenet> strasznie jak się połączy grafika z programistą
<Voldenet> programiści nie potrafią w design, a graficy nie potrafią w programowanie
<wiherek> dlatego od tego odchodzimy.
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: sec.
<DeXTeD> Voldenet: ja się zajmuję Front-endem
<bastetmilo> ale też niedobrze, jak grafik nie ma pojęcia jak się klepie strony
<DeXTeD> zgadza się nie dobrze to łączyć
<DeXTeD> z\w szef patrzy
<bastetmilo> bo potem wymyśla jakieś bzdury, albo mi overlaye robi
<wiherek> szef + back end developer + front end developer + grafik = dobra jakosc projektow.
<DeXTeD> wiherek: czasami te dwa ostatnie są razem
<bastetmilo> plus PM
<DeXTeD> i też dobre strony wychodzą
<bastetmilo> żeby było zabawniej :)
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: rzadkość.
<wiherek> bastetmilo, Project Manager? jako szef
<bastetmilo> wiherek: nie. Osobno.
<Voldenet> tak
<wiherek> troche duzo geb do wykarmienia :D
<bastetmilo> szef jest od zarzadzania firma, klientami, fakturami
<Voldenet> PM nie powinien być szefem
<Voldenet> bo szef ma pierdyliard PM pod sobą
<Voldenet> powinien mieć
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: jeden z moich ulubionych projektów https://www.dropbox.com/s/u8yxn6cuab7ltbd/1.png logo też moje.
<DeXTeD> W sumie: http://wersal.pl/ skład też mój.
<DeXTeD> Back-end kolegów
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: też pracujesz w agencji interaktywnej? :)
<Voldenet> DeXTeD: muzyka jest irytująca
<Voldenet> kto jest za to odpowiedzialny?
<DeXTeD> Voldenet: na muzykę klient się uparł
<Voldenet> ach
<Voldenet> :>
<DeXTeD> ... niestety
<Voldenet> 99% ludzi nie cierpi muzyki na stronach
<Voldenet> reszta nie ma internetu
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: ale metatagów nie dopilnowałeś... ;)
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: one są dodawane z admina, widocznie nie są potrzebne :D
<bastetmilo> tia...
<DeXTeD> Teraz pracuję nad naszym sklepem z rowerami http://test.redhand.com.pl:81/rowery/ co myślicie o grafice?
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: widzę RWD :)
<DeXTeD> RWD?
<bastetmilo> Responsive Web Design
<DeXTeD> Hah, o dziwo nie spotkałem się z takim skrótem jeszcze
<DeXTeD> Muszę jeszcze tam dla mobilek pochować menu i kategorie na "toggle"
<Voldenet> spokojnie, nie musisz wiedzieć jak to się nazywa, żeby używać
<Voldenet> ja się często dowiaduję, że algorytmy jakich używam mają jakieś ładne nazwy
<Voldenet> od takich banałów jak sortowanie po wzorce projektowe całe
<DeXTeD> Voldenet: wiem co to jest "Responsive Web Design"
<bastetmilo> ja mam napisać o tym notkę na firmowego bloga
<DeXTeD> Voldenet: co nie zmienia faktu, że masz rację
<DeXTeD> Zaraz wracam idę coś wszamać.
<Voldenet> to ja znikam, pootwieram zakładki z dokumentacją i poukładam książki
<Voldenet> jakbym coś robił
<bastetmilo> heh
<Voldenet> potem odpalę ide i losowe pliki odpalę
<Voldenet> po czym dodam kilka enterów, wrzucę do repo i usunę te entery w którejś z kolejnych wersji
<Voldenet> nie, to by było przegięcie
<Voldenet> naklepię jakiś kod
<bastetmilo> nieźle
<drathir> bry...
<zelas> dobra testuje bety od amd jak to nie bedzie dzialac to sobie daruje;/
<DeXTeD> Hmmm... co ja bym zrobił bez imagemagicka, trzeba by było virtualkę w PSem odpalać...
<DeXTeD>  mogrify -format jpg *.tif
<bastetmilo> imagemagick daje rade
<DeXTeD> taki photoshop w konsoli
<DeXTeD> ostatnio znalazłem takie ustawienia, że pomniejsza obrazki tak samo jak w PS
<DeXTeD> (jakościowo)
<bastetmilo> hm. resize nie zmienia jakości przy jpgach z tego co pamietam
<DeXTeD> miałem ogromne rendery i pomniejszając je za pomocą im strasznie się rozmywały (tify)
<bastetmilo> aa
<DeXTeD> tam dochodziło jeszcze kadrownie pod rozdzielczości
<zelas> restart
<zelas> i zaraz ujze bledy sterownika
<DeXTeD> zelas: powodzenia
<DeXTeD> mam bardzo złe wspomnienia jak miałem na kompie AMD
<zelas> to samo
<zelas> co za kupa
<zelas> wrzuce logi
<DeXTeD> zelas: co się dzieje?
<zelas> http://ix.io/2Nt
<zelas> a pewno nie to wrzucilem ;p
<zelas> a nie dobrze
<zelas> znowu gruby bład?
<DeXTeD> Próbowałeś instalować starsze sterowniki?
<zelas> instalowalem starsze
<zelas> a teraz bety
<zelas> bo pisze na stronie ze jest fix dla mnie
<DeXTeD> a starszego xorg-cora?
<zelas> nie umiem robie z instrukcji wszystko
<zelas> napisze po kolei co zrobilem moze
<zelas> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<zelas> albo lepiej
<zelas> wkleje to i dam odrazu calosc
<DeXTeD> Znalazłem to: aptitude install xserver-xorg-core=2:1.11.4-1
<zelas> ?
<zelas> mam cos isntalowac?
<DeXTeD> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=80463
<DeXTeD> To nie ten sam problem?
<zelas> http://wklej.org/id/812629/
<zelas> tak isntalowałem po kolei
<zelas> naprowadziles mnie na dobry temat
<zelas> poczytam wpierwej
<zelas> najgorsze jest to ze tam z 1 forum na drugie odnosniki sa
<zelas> jako wzorowy szympans bede klepał kropka w kropke
<Voldenet> hm, nie da się przypadkiem w biosie wyłączyć zintegrowanej grafiki?
<Voldenet> bo on najwyraźniej daje fglrxowi możliwość wyboru sterownika
<Voldenet> a fglrx tego nie obsługuje
<Voldenet> nie wdając się w szczegóły, poszukaj w biosie opcji pozwalającej na odpalenie odpowiedniej karty
<Voldenet> chyba, że chcesz mieć koniecznie dwie
<zelas> ok ale wydaje mi sie ze tego nie ma
<zelas> tylko skncze robic to cos z forum
<zelas> # copy <http://pastebin.com/swpDj4FD> to file fglrx.patch
<zelas> jak to zrobic w konsoli?
<Voldenet> wget http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=swpDj4FD -O fglrx.patch
<zelas> dzieki
<ftpd> Cześć.
<Voldenet> o, może da się xorga zmusić do współpracy wpisując BusID ręcznie do xorg.conf
<Voldenet> luźny pomysł
<zelas> patch -p1 < fglrx.patch
<zelas> i mam file to patch:
<zelas> tego w instukcji juz nie ma
<zelas> can't find filre to patch at input line 5
<Voldenet> no to spróbuj patch -p0 < fglrx.patch
<zelas> perhaps you used wrong -p or --strip option
<zelas> to samo
<Voldenet> no to p2
<Voldenet> ;D
<Voldenet> któreś powinno zadziałać
<zelas> to samo
<Voldenet> hmm
<Voldenet> prawdopodobnie fglrx.patch masz w złym folderze
<qermit> gjm to kiedy masz czas?
<ftpd> "folderze" :(
<Voldenet> jak napiszesz ls musisz mieć fglrx.patch i src w tym samym katalogu
<zelas> nie mam
<qermit> frpd. nie stawiaj spacji przed :
<Voldenet> no, to przenieś odpowiednio
<bastetmilo> hej ftpd
<zelas> jaki ze mnei debil xD
<zelas> nie robilem na /
<zelas> ;D
<zelas> to fess
<qermit> ftpd ^
<qermit> moze tak wstane do pracy
<ftpd> qermit: Lol.
<zelas> wyswietlilo mi sie ten aptitude nie posiada mocy super krowy
<zelas> fajny dowcip
<zelas> ;/
<Dreadlish> ta.
<Voldenet> kłamią
<Voldenet> apt nie posiada
<Dreadlish> z roota odpal
<Voldenet> apt-get
<Dreadlish> to będzie miał
<Voldenet> a aptitude posiada moce super krowy
<Voldenet> ps. to prawda
<Voldenet> zresztą ciekawe o co chodzi z tymi krowami
<Voldenet> jakieś cowsay
<Voldenet> apt posiadający moce krów
<Voldenet> czyżby jakiś ruch zoofili
<qermit> Voldenet: to taka tradycja
<qermit> ftpd: co lolujesz?
<ftpd> qermit: Bo mogie.
<qermit> ahia
<qermit> kurde, doładowałem sobie telefon przez internet i nadal nie przyszła kasa
<qermit> a nie, już jest
<zelas> dpkg -i ../libpciaccess0….deb
<zelas> o co chodzi z tymi kropkami?
<qermit> zelas: a a masz taki plik?
<qermit> zelas: może musisz zamiast … wstawić poprawną nazwę
<zelas> mam katalog
<zelas> o takien nazwe
<zelas> a w nim nie ma deb
<zelas> http://wklej.org/id/812639/
<zelas> to robilem i jestem na ostatniej linijce
<Voldenet> dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -B < czy to na pewno zadziałało?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> bash: czy: no such file or directory
<Voldenet> ftpd: twój powerlevel
<Voldenet> tak śmieszny
<zelas> dobra
<zelas> mam nie mozna otworzyc debian/changelog
<zelas> zwrocil status 1 blad
<qermit> a pacz przeszedł?
<zelas> moment
<zelas> a nie blad byl
<zelas> jeszcze raz
<zelas> patch tak ?
<zelas> mam non stop file to patch:
<qermit> zelas: no jak raz pacza zrobiłeś to drugi raz będzie się pytał
<zelas> ale pominołem w nim :D
<zelas> missing files
<zelas> mialem miec w 1 katalogu ten patch i co jeszcze?
<bastetmilo> o firefoksy pokazuja w TV
<zelas> gdzie src jest?
<qermit> zelas: gdzie masz plik path to wszystko jedno
<qermit> wazne by ścieżki wewnątrz pacza się zgadzały
<qermit> czyli robisz  patch -p1 < sciezka.pacza
<qermit> zelas: może pacz jest niekompatybilny ze źródłami
<zelas> to juz nie rozumiem nic
<qermit> zelas: skąd masz tego pacza?
<qermit> bo wygląda jak gitowy
<zelas> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=80463
<zelas> a nie moment
<zelas> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=80708
<zelas> z tego robie
<qermit> kurde, żeby było tam źródło tego gita
<qermit> zelas: btw jaka wersja libpciaccess  sie tobie rozpakowuje do kompilacji?
<zelas> jak to sprawdzic?
<qermit> no powineneś mieć w logach
<zelas> zrobilem od nowa
<zelas> i przeszedlem patch
<zelas> poprawnie
<qermit> to teraz build
<zelas> dpkg checkbuilddeps niespelnione zaleznosci budowanai pakietu quilt
<zelas> niespelnione zaleznosci/konflikt czasu budowania
<zelas> krop po kroku co linia nowy blad:D
<zelas> jakies dobre rady?
<zelas> ubuntu?
<zelas> gdzie moje ubuntu:D
<qermit> a masz de builddepsy?
<qermit> zelas: pokasz loga z budowania
<mati75> co chcesz budować?
<drathir> oho burza mózgów?  a te kropki wcześniej w nazwie deba to nie dokładna wersja posiadana przez osobę dziwne bo lepiej dać * zamiast kropek...
<tajwanuser> cze
<drathir> tajwanuser: witam...
<tajwanuser> co tam? jak tam?
 * bastetmilo ma dylemat: mint czy blue?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: fajki?
 * drathir  nie ma pojęcia o co chodzi, ale wybrałby blue... hrhr
<gjm> qermit: Nie wiem
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: nope. Buty.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: już myślałem, że fajki ;o
<TheNumb> A to zuo.
<bastetmilo> fajki mam oczywiście mientowe :)
<bastetmilo> miętowe*
<jacekowski> fajki sa niezdrowe
<bastetmilo> bardzo
<jacekowski> u mnie w pracy 2 ludzi teraz probuje rzucic
<bastetmilo> u mnie w pracy kolega znów zaczął palić
<TheNumb> Lepiej nie zaczynać <:
<bastetmilo> za późno :)
<zelas> jestem
<zelas> nie bylo mnie chwile
<zelas> jak zrobic loga z tego budowania ?
<zelas> editor fglrx.patch # change `pci_device_find_by_slot(0, 1, 0, 0)` to `pci_device_find_by_slot(0, 0, 1, 0)` in `src/common_interface.c` and `src/common_io.c`
<zelas> dobra wkleje znowu blad
<zelas> http://wklej.org/id/812689/
<zelas> o co chodzi z tym in `src/common_interface.c` and `src/common_io.c`
<zelas> mam to dopisac czy jak?
<zelas> bo pierwsza czesc podmieniłem
<zelas> s jux wiem!
<drathir> z tego co tu wkleiles w obu zamienić plikach... z - na
<zelas> znowu błedy
<zelas>  $ dch # add entry to Debian changelog
<zelas> eh
<zelas> poddaje sie
<drathir> a tak z ciekawości co kompilowales?
<zelas> jakis fix do sterownika amd
<zelas> ale jestem zielony i nie mam pojecia co i jak
<zelas> musze poczekac na jakies normalne sterowniki
<drathir> a nie lepiej wziąć nowszy sterownik? Czy to najnowszy?
<zelas> to jest najnowsza beta
<drathir> co za karta?
<zelas> 7660G+ i 7470
<zelas> AMd jest w czarnej upie ze sterami nawet do windowsa
<zelas> do A-10 nawet sie wybrać nie da na stronie glownej
<zelas> nie wierze
<zelas> robie to cały tydzien
<zelas> a 2 dni temu
<zelas> wypuscili nowe sterowniki
<zelas> RAGE!
<drathir> nawet ciekawy układ...
<zelas> kupiłem go bo ponoc poprawili trinity
<zelas> a nie lubie intela
<drathir> amd ? Nie powiedział bym moim zdaniem amd zawsze ładnie goni ze sterami i change logi duże...
<drathir> hp ?
<zelas> ausa mam
<zelas> mialem pare godzin zeby wybrac i zamowic model
<zelas> trzeba bylo przejzec artykuły poczytac opinie;/
<drathir> o kurczaki asus też już puszcza modele? Ładnie...
<zelas> wiec troche strzeliłem w ciemno
<zelas> na x-komp nawet nie ma x-8
<zelas> od hp
<zelas> A-8
<zelas> a co dopiero A-10
<zelas> wogole mało moedeli z tym jest jeszcze prockiem
<zelas> w sklepach
<zelas> grafika nawet smiga
<zelas> tylko na microshicie
<zelas> pobieram te nowe drivery
<zelas> moze one :D
<zelas> cos nie cos pokaza
<drathir> kumpel ma jakiegoś hp muszę się dowiedzieć dokładnie jaki model, ale niedawno co się pojawił dopiero w pl...
<zelas> to ma szanse na A-10
<drathir> stopniowania procka to cudo tam jest...
<zelas> nawet nie wiem co to
<zelas> dla mnie komputer to internet gierka youtubue film;p
<zelas> ew. konwetowanie muzyki i filmów
<zelas> ale ostatnim razem mi to dosc kiepsko szlo na ubuntu;p
<drathir> amd overdrive jak dobrze pamiętam...
<drathir> a próbowałeś open sterowniki?
<zelas> robilem ten normalny z dodatkowyych
<zelas> 20 fpsow
<zelas> nie wykrywa karty
<zelas> poprawnie nie wykrywa
<zelas> dobra usuwam instaluje od nowa sttery
<zelas> jak nie to reinstal systemu i iinsaluje stery
<zelas> a jak to nie zadziala to reinstaluje i wlacze open stery
<zelas> bo juz tak nawaliłem xD
<drathir> zelas: glxinfo widzial?
<zelas> mialem null
<drathir> przy bootowaniu coś wyrzuca?
<drathir> ja na debianie wheezy też się dziwiłem co tak filmy zwalniają, okazało się że stery bez wsparcia, bo xorga zepsuli i nie działają, przesiadka na sida i jest ok..
<zelas> sterowniki must działac
<zelas> jak one nie dzialac ja isc gotowac obiad
<zelas> załacze reinstale i zajme sie czyms
<zelas> bo juz namieszalem maxymalnie
<zelas> pu pu pu pu instalacja w toku
<zelas> musze dołozyć urano do komory spalania bo moc obliczeniowa leci w dól strasznie
<zelas> uranu*
<zelas> nich działac
<zelas> nicht dzialac
<zelas> to reinstall
<zelas> i bede dalej walczył
<zelas> inne pytanie mam ubuntu 64 to brac sterowniki 64 czy 32 ?
<jacekowski> glupie pytanie
<jacekowski> 64
<DaZ> 32 najfajniejsze.
<mati75> jak chcesz zabić system to bierz 32 bit
<zelas> i tak zabijam go
<zelas> a u32 jest lepsze od 64?
<mati75> nie
<drathir> jak dostępne 64 to 64, choć ciekawostka dla wine i tak sa 32bit instalowane nawet na 64bitowej architekturze systemu...
<zelas> tak sobie przypomnialem ze na tym co teraz siedze tez mam ubuntuxD
<zelas> tylko schowane na drugim dysku razem z grubem
<zelas> grub dobre stworzenie
<zelas> jezusie i maryjo dziala!
<zelas> caly tydzien was mecze
<zelas> 2 dni temu nowy reales
<zelas> zrobilem run na swiezym sys
<zelas> i dziala
<zelas> pokazuje mi karte
<zelas> 1 karte mi pokazuje
<zelas> ale pokazuje
<zelas> 7660G
<zelas> druga karta bedzie nieuzywana?
<zelas> potem zrobie aktualizacje
<zelas> w Ubuntu nie ma obslugi 2 kart prawda?
<zelas> naraz*
<DeXTeD> zelas: To jest raczej zależne od sterowników
<zelas> dobra i 1 karta
<zelas> jezeli bedzie dzialac
<zelas> instalacja gierki potrwa
<zelas> musze najpierw zaktualizowac wszystko ;/
<zelas> licze na 35 fpsow ;]
<zelas> swietowałbym piwkiem to niewielkie zwyciestwo ale musze zaraz jechac buu...
<zelas> wylaczanie systemu
<zelas> nastepny cel
<zelas> co jest
<zelas> nie czaje tego
<zelas> sterowniki dzialaly
<zelas> zaktualizowalem
<zelas> system
<zelas> i juz nie dzialaja
<zelas> fajnie;/
<Ashiren> welcome to linux
<bastetmilo> re
<drathir> zelas: nie licz że będzie Ci się dynamicznie przełącząc jak jak optimus kuleje to też zapewne będzie...
<zelas> narazie mi nie dziala
<zelas> nic
<zelas> zaktualizowalem i sie wysypalo
<zelas> aktualizuje od nowa ale to pozniej
<drathir> zelas: jeśli stery od amd każde nowe jajko to reinstalacja sterow...
<zelas> ok
<zelas> bede tak robil
<drathir> no chyba że są jakieś magiczne skrypty to obchodzące...
<Voldenet> tbh, to da się zrobić
<drathir> a jaka gierka?
<Voldenet> i tbh, to nie byłoby specjalnie trudne
<zelas> dobra ja musze jechac
<zelas> na poltorej godziny
<zelas> wroce bede pytal dalej
<Voldenet> żegnaj więc
<zelas> jak cos sie pojawi
<drathir> oki
<bastetmilo> Czemuż ja muszę wysłuchwiać żali różnych zakochanych ludzi, a nikt nie chce słuchać o moich problemach sercowych? :(
<bjfs> jak zwykle chodzi o problemy z ego, na meet ubuntu możnaby poruszyć; jako, że i tak tam nie ma nic o ubu ;p
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: nikt cie nie chce?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: tak, dlatego mam od 10 lat tego samego partnera.
<bastetmilo> bjfs: ale to nie wyjaśnia fenomenu ludzi, którzy twierdza ze ja mam zawsze takie trzeźwe spojrzenie na ich sprawy i pomaga im rozmawianie ze mną. I oni tak lecą do mnie jak te ćmy do światła.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: kup se wodki
<jacekowski> skonczy sie trzezwe spojrzenie
<bastetmilo> Ty to jak wyskoczysz z dobrą rada to nie wiadomo - śmiać się czy płakać.
<Dreadlish> ;D
<bjfs> tak jak wyraził to Dreadlish ;p
<Dreadlish> imo lepiej śmiać się z głupoty niż płakać nad nią
<Dreadlish> co da Ci płacz?
<bastetmilo> dobra, śmiejemy się :)
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> ponoć śmiech przedłuża życie o minutę
<bastetmilo> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł na zrobienie porządku w plikach? Jakieś ciekawe systemy przechowywania i znajdywania? Bo ja tu tonę...
<gjm> Ha ha ha
<Dreadlish> nawet gjm sie zaśmiał.
<drathir> bastetmilo: bo dobra duszyczka z Ciebie...
<gjm> HRHR
<bastetmilo> wcale nie jestem dobra! Jestem wredną złośliwą małpą
<bastetmilo> z kompleksami i w ogóle.
<drathir> bez małpy... Hrhr
<bastetmilo> mwwrrhrhrhrhrh
<drathir> bastetmilo: staraj się staraj może ktoś uwierzy... hrhr
<bastetmilo> nie no. BlessJah musisz potwierdzić, że jestem wredna i złośliwa, bo nikt mi nie wierzy :(
<dweller> e tam
<dweller> powiedziałbym jak każda dziewczyna
<bastetmilo> ale ja bardziej :)
<bastetmilo> no dobra, a co mi poradzicie na bałagan z plikami?
<bastetmilo> bo na pulpicie to mi się już stosiki robią
<DeXTeD> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false
<DeXTeD> i po problemie
<gjm> Kiedy to ja ostatnio miałem cokolwiek na pulpicie, hmmm...
<DeXTeD> gjm: ja jakieś 4 lata temu na windownsie
<DeXTeD> sam kosz w rogu bo się go nie dało wywalić
<zelas> dlaczego jak po 10 minutach wylacza mi sie ekran
<zelas> i probuje wznowic to lataja mi paski kolorowe i nic ni wieda ?
<zelas> widac*
<drathir> zelas: daj alt ctrl i f1 ppotem ta sama kombinacja z f7
<drathir> jest roznica?
<drathir> wstrzymania czasem nie masz ustawionego w opcjach zasilania?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo jest wredna i złośliwa
<BlessJah> podczas pełni
<bastetmilo> pff
<bastetmilo> niebieski czy miętowy, miętowy czy niebieski, czemu to takie trudne
<BlessJah> "Niebieski kwiat i kolce, niebieski kwiat i kolce..."
<bastetmilo> dobra. Biore niebieskie.
<DeXTeD> Uf jeszcze 10 min i koniec nudy
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: nie mów że sie w pracy nudzisz :)
<DeXTeD> Trochę, miałem się wziąć za fitrowanie formularzy ale stwierdziłem, że sie dzisiaj nie wyrobie do darowałem sobie
<DeXTeD> i tak juz 4h...
<DeXTeD> wszystkie rss przeczytałm
<DeXTeD> twittera
<bastetmilo> lol
<DeXTeD> już nawet na bookfejsa wlazłem
<bastetmilo> nie ma to jak obijanie się w pracy :)
<DeXTeD> ale będę miał co robić w pon
<DeXTeD> nowe zadanie specjalne dla mnie
<bastetmilo> No ba. Poniedziałki sa najgorsze
<bastetmilo> przychodzi się i od razu jakas katastrofa
<DeXTeD> to fakt... trzeba będzie jeszcze wytrzymać poniedziałek i do roboty
<DeXTeD> nie wiem co nie tak z tymi poniedziałkami, wszędzie tak jest?
<bastetmilo> U mnie tak.
<DeXTeD> U nas też
<bastetmilo> A może to kwestia branży?
<bastetmilo> Może sysadmini tak nie mają
<DeXTeD> ale jak się przetrzyma do wtorku to zaczyna działać
<bastetmilo> No, a w piątek juz sie nie opłaca nic zaczynać...
<bastetmilo> i tak to leci ;)
<DeXTeD> :) dobra ja się powoli zbieram
<DeXTeD> bo na mnie kurs jazdy na motorku czeka
<bastetmilo> nono
<DeXTeD> później trochę teorii -_- ... i w końcu w domu
<DeXTeD> to na razie, może jeszcze dzisiaj wpadnę
<bastetmilo> paa
<jacekowski> oO
<jacekowski> microsoft daje windowsa za darmo
<jacekowski> przez dreamspark
<ftpd> ?
<ftpd> To ja chcę.
<jacekowski> ftpd: microsoft dreamspark
<jacekowski> takie jakby MSDNAA ale dla kazdego
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DreamSpark
<jacekowski> i to sporo daja
<ftpd> o właśnie nie widzę, żeby było dla każdego.
<ftpd> Dla studentów.
<jacekowski> po angielsku student == uczen
<ftpd> Sztukmistrza też?
<m477> tak
<zelas> wrocilem
<psydroid> cześć
<zelas> instalacja->aktualizacja->instalacja sterowników globalny test nr 11
<zelas> działa
<zelas> uff
<zelas> nastepny problem
<zelas> moje ubuntu się nei wyłacza
<Ashiren> its not bug its a feature
<Ashiren> po co go wylaczac
<zelas> to jak mam wylaczyc komputer?
<Ashiren> nie wylacza sie jak
<Ashiren> klikasz guzik i nic sie nie dzieje?
<zelas> uruchamia sie ponownie
<zelas> jak dam wyłacz
<zelas> a nie bede wyłaczał trzymajac power przez 5 sekund
<Ashiren> hmm to nie wiem
<Ashiren> a przez init 0 sie wylacza?
<zelas> jak dla kogos kto nie ma pojecia co to jest to nie wiem
<Ashiren> w terminalu wpisz sudo init 0  (ale zamknij najlepiej wazne rzeczy najpierw, troche agresywne to)
<zelas> i wylacza sie
<zelas> i reset
<Ashiren> reset? O.o
<zelas> no uruchamia sie
<zelas> ponownie
<zelas> zamyka
<zelas> i laduje od nowa
<Ashiren> loal to ciekawe
<Ashiren> zrobienie init 0 na chama powinno definitywnie wylaczyc
<Ashiren> (tak jak init 6 to reboot)
<zelas> no ja wpisuje sudo reboot
<zelas> jak potrzebuje
<zelas> ale nadal nie moge tego wyłaczyc
<zelas> na forum było zeby do gruba dopisac
<zelas> apci acpi cos takiego = force
<zelas> =norique
<zelas> ale to nic nie daje
<zelas> na force sie nie wylacza a na norique nie dziala mi potem klawiatura i mysza
<CookieM> w ostateczności w terminalu: shutdown -p now
<CookieM> pe z dużej literki
<Ashiren> to to samo co init 0
<zelas> jaka byla komenda do przetestowania rendingu ?
<Ashiren> glxinfo ?
<zelas> renderingu*
<zelas> take ze sie wyswietla rendering : yes
<Ashiren> glxinfo | grep ender
<zelas> albo no
<tajwanuser> cze
<zelas> mesa-utils nie mam
<zelas> a nie moge zainstalowac bo inny proces czegos uzywa
<zelas> ;d
<BlessJah> jacekowski: msdnaa to wlasnie dreamspark
<bastetmilo> etam. Po co komu Windows :P
<BlessJah> daja za darmo, wzialem xp, 7, pozniej wezme preview 8
<BlessJah> szkoda tylko ze daja opisy dla 'konsumenta', a nie opisuja czym sie poszczegolne opcje roznia
<bastetmilo> Opcje? W sensie Ulitmate, Biznes i Start - czy jak to sie u nich nazywa.
<BlessJah> z win 8 mam release preview i consumer preview
<BlessJah> Microsoft Windows 7 with Service Pack 1 Debug/Checked Build 32-bit (English) - DreamSpark
<BlessJah> Microsoft Windows 7 Professional with Service Pack 1 32-bit (English) - DreamSpark
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jest jeden opis w stylu tego, co przy instalacji XP sie wyswietla (z nowym windows XP korzystanie z sieci jest jeszcze prostsze!), pod spodem lista opcji
<bastetmilo> Ostatni miałam możliwość kupienia tabletu za 11 zł. Normalnie chodzą po 300 zł. Ale są rzeczy, których się nie bierze za grosze, czy nawet za darmo...
<BlessJah> lol, bylo brac i opchnac za 300 na allegro
<bastetmilo> Za dużo zachodu.
<bastetmilo> Nie opłaca sie.
<bastetmilo> Kupiłam sobie za to nowe patelnie :D
<dweller> BlessJah: przecież win8 na dreamsparku będzie dopiero we wrześniu
<dweller> consumer jest ten z czerwca
<dweller> czy kiedy tam wyszedł
<Matan> bry
<BlessJah> dweller: no mam release preview i consumer preview, ale nie wiem czym to ma sie roznic
<dweller> wersją builda
<dweller> release da się chyba zaaktualizować do pełnej
<BlessJah> z dreamsparka sie niestety co jest co nie dowiem
<dweller> ten interfejs jest nawet gorszy od unity
<bastetmilo> on sie podobno dobrze sprawdza na dotykowych ekranach
<BlessJah> dweller: tez jestes w dreamsparku? kojarzysz jak wyglada kwestia visuala 2012 (rc czy jakis preview)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: unity tez mial sie sprawdzac
<bastetmilo> bo na zwykłym desktopie - porażka
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ale Unity sprawdza się na normalnych desktopach... Na tablecie nigdy nie używałam.
<dweller> bastetmilo: ale ja nie mam na desktopie anie laptopie dotykowego ekranu
<dweller> tablet convertivle może i dałby radę
<bastetmilo> no ja też nie mam.
<dweller> ale obsługa tego myszką to tragedia
<bastetmilo> przecież o tym mówię
<bastetmilo> w ogóle ja to bym była bardzo nieszczęśliwa gdybym musiała wrócić na windowsa :/ jakiegokolwiek.
<BlessJah> ja staram się jak awesome - jak najwiecej myszka
<BlessJah> ale Alt+Tab sie nie da, bo przelacza zbiorczo
<BlessJah> 3 terminale i przelaczac ni huhu
<BlessJah> hoho
<dweller> win7 można się bez myszki obejsc przy przełączaniu
<dweller> okien*
<bastetphone> re
<szkodnik> hello
<zelas> do wine był taki zestaw blibiotek w centrum oprogramowania nie moge go teraz wyswietlic wie ktos jak to sie nazywało?
<bastetphone> hej szkodnik
<BlessJah> szkodnik: o/
<CookieM> spróbuj to zrobić przez synaptika, to dociągnie brakujące biblioteki (jest ich sporo)
<szkodnik> noi jeszcze tylko sobota i nareszcie sie wyspie :D
<bastetphone2> w sobote tez caly dzien pracujesz?
<szkodnik> zobaczymy
<szkodnik> na razie wiem, ze jade na 10
<szkodnik> nie wiem, jak dlugo wytrzymam
<szkodnik> bo zaleglosci jest tyle, ze moglabym w ogole nie wychodzic z biura
<bastetphone2> o kurde
<bastetphone2> to lipa
<szkodnik> a dodatku jestem sama
<szkodnik> bo ta panna, kotra mam w zespole produkuje mniejwiecej 35-40% tego, co ja i kolega, ktory jest na urlopie
<bastetphone2> brb
<Marqin> hey
<bastetmilo> re
<szkodnik> mam ochote cos ugotowac
<szkodnik> chyba jutro cos upichce
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ty z gotujacych? ;)
<bastetmilo> ja dziś gotowałam :)
<bastetmilo> kurczak z sosem fistaszkowym
<szkodnik> nie lbie orzechow
<szkodnik> hmm, ale mam platki migdalowe
<zelas> dziala
<zelas> mi
<bastetmilo> i kabaczkiem
<zelas> WoW
<zelas> sterowniki w koncu działaja
<szkodnik> moze jakiego kuraka z migdalamiukrece
<bastetmilo> do makaronu penne
<zelas> sukces
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, robulam kiedys kurczaka zapikanego w sosie z migdalami i papryka
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: brzmi dobrze
<szkodnik> nom
<szkodnik> wyszlo dobrze ;)
<szkodnik> moze jak si erano troche wczesniej z wyra zwleke to podjade na hale i kupie cos dobrego
<szkodnik> o wloszczyzne musze kupic :D przypomnialam sobie, ze ja przecie calego rosolowego kuraka mam w zamrazarce :D
<bastetmilo> ja myslałam, żeby muffiny upiec ale skonczyło mi sie mleko kozie - dlatego teraz jem arbuza :)
<szkodnik> nie mam blachy do muffinow
<szkodnik> ale kolega z pracy mam mi przywiezc prepis na magdalenki od mamy, obiecal ;)
<bastetmilo> ja mam silikonowe foremki z lidla
<bastetmilo> bardzo fajne
<Quintasan> bastetmilo, TheNumb: To co, środa?
<szkodnik> treba pomyslec nad tym
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: tak, sroda u mnie aktualna
<szkodnik> przy nastepnym wypadzie do tesco chyba kupie
<BlessJah> zelas: co zrobiles ze zadzialalo?
<szkodnik> ale jest jeszcze "aptent hiszpanski ;)
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: fajnie jest tez miec papilotki - wtedy sie ładnie muffiny i babeczki prezentuja
<szkodnik> oni jak nie maja foremki do magdalenek, to po prostu robia plaskie, prostokatne ciasto i kroja na kwadraty
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: to od razu rób brownies :)
<szkodnik> nie lubie
<bastetmilo> no co Ty?
<szkodnik> nie lubie kakao
<bastetmilo> ja robiłam brownies z dulche leche z mojewypieki.com
<bastetmilo> i absolutnie przepyszne były
<szkodnik> dulche leche, w sensi e mleko kondensjowane?
<bastetmilo> nom
<szkodnik> spoko
<szkodnik> ale pone maja kakao :D
<szkodnik> jak dla mnie brownies odpadaja
<bastetmilo> hm. przecież można użyć samej czekolady
<bastetmilo> no chyba ze czekolady nie lubisz
<szkodnik> czekolada ma kakao, prawda?:P
<szkodnik> ale pic na razie nei bede, poczekam na przepis od davida ;)
<bastetmilo> no to co? Pomidorowa jest z pomidorów - lubie pomidorową, ale pomidorów już nie.
<szkodnik> ja nie lubie po prostu smaku kakao
<szkodnik> wiec nie jadam ani czekolady, ani zadnych innych wyalazko
<bastetmilo> ftpd: byłam w lidlu i nie było :(
<bastetmilo> jak można nie lubić czekolady... ;)
<szkodnik> mozna ;P
<bastetmilo> ha
<szkodnik> jak mozna nie lubic pomidorow?:D
<bastetmilo> a biała nie ma kakao!
<szkodnik> biala to sam cukier i tluszcz:P
<bastetmilo> i można zrobić brownies z białej :P
<bastetmilo> słodycze mają to do siebie że ogólnie są niezdrowe
<bastetmilo> jakby były zdrowe to by nie były takie dobre'
<BlessJah> biała czekolada to nie czekolada
<bastetmilo> serio?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ja moge bez nich zyc bez problemu :P
<szkodnik> ael npp ciezko byloby mi przezyc bez jajecznicy z szynka ;)
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: co kto lubi. Ja lubie dobrze (i smacznie) zjeść.
<bastetmilo> wyglądam jak wyglądam, ale za to jestem najedzona i szczęśliwa :>
<CookieM> o orzechy laskowe poprawiają stan nasienia: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19254383
<bastetmilo> CookieM: Ty to jak z czymś wyskoczysz...
<szkodnik> dobrze, ze nie musze sie obawiac o stan mojego nasienia :D
<szkodnik> bo nei znosze orzechow :P
<szkodnik> jeszcze bardiej, niz kakao ;)
<Marqin> swoja droga
<BlessJah> szkodnik: no i przez ciebie mamy ujemny przyrost naturalny
<Marqin> walnut to nie byly wloskie?
<szkodnik> nie
<szkodnik> walnut to te miejsze
<Marqin> hazelnut to mniejsze, na pewno
<bastetmilo> hazelnut to laske
<bastetmilo> laskowe
<bastetmilo> z leszczyny
<szkodnik> a moze
<Marqin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walnut no, wloskie
<bastetmilo> uh, nie wcisnę wiecej arbuza
<szkodnik> :D
<Marqin> zawsze sie da
<bastetmilo> nie, no... nie dam rady
<CookieM> a włoskie, oczywiście
<Marqin> czas na kakao :>
<CookieM> chociaż te 'laskowe' w powyższym kontekście wspaniale, dwuznacznie zabrzmiały
<Marqin> CookieM: ;]
<bastetmilo> hm
<Marqin> co to za meet?
<bastetmilo> Marqin: wszysko jest napisane.
<bastetmilo> wszystko*
<bastetmilo> co, gdzie i kiedy
<Marqin> to widze, ale nie ma nigdzie co w planach :D
<Marqin> i dretwo, jakies 2 osoby tylko chyba
<bastetmilo> Marqin: to jest zwykłe piwo, o jakich planach piszesz
<bastetmilo> i nie dwie, a trzy
<bastetmilo> plus ten co się zapisał na g+
<bastetmilo> a nie wiem kto to jest
<BlessJah> teraz jak jestem opem, to musze chodzic na meetingi?
<bastetmilo> nie
<bastetmilo> w ogóle nic nie musisz
<BlessJah> \o/ kamień z serca
<Marqin> a, piwo, myslalem ze jakies prelekcje czy co tam
<bastetmilo> po co się w cokolwiek angażować, lepiej mieć zawsze opinie
<Marqin> dysputy o Waylandzie czy innych nowosciech
<BlessJah> Marqin: na poprzednim spotkaniu też nie było
<BlessJah> i pewnie nie będzie
<bastetmilo> wymądrzać się, ale samemu nic nie zrobić
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: byłeś? Nie byłeś, nie wypowiadaj się.
<Marqin> bastetmilo: robie, ale zwykle piwo malo chyba daje dla community ;D
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: uwielbiam słuchać jak wylewasz swoje żale na kanale
<bastetmilo> Marqin: sorrki, nie piję teraz do Ciebie :)
<Marqin> tez nie pije
<szkodnik> jej pogryzcie sie jeszcze :D
<Marqin> Ale dlaczego?
<bastetmilo> Marqin: chodzi o sam fakt, że organizujemy i spotykamy się
<bastetmilo> że ktoś coś robi
<bastetmilo> a nie tylko ględzi na kanale
<Marqin> kto gledzi ten gledzi, niektorzy staraja sie pomoc na irc, askubuntu i boardach
<Marqin> czy samym launchpadzie
<bastetmilo> Nie neguję tego.
<Marqin> ;)
<bastetmilo> Marqin: daleko masz do Wrocławia?
<Marqin> bastetmilo: 30km
<Marqin> wiecie moze czy logo ubuntu jest zarejestrowane przez Canonical jako znak towarowy?
<szkodnik> lol dlaczgo koty zawse wybieraja takie idiotyczne miejsca i pozy do spania?:D
<bastetmilo> bo to koty
<Marqin> bo Ci z ubuntu.pl jak wydadza 12.04 pod nazwa"ubuntu" i z logiem, a bedzie to remix, to slyszalem plotki, ze chca ich zglosic do Councila
<Marqin> :D
<szkodnik> jeden  moich wlasnie spi na podlokietniku mojego fotela
<szkodnik> z glowa w dol ;)
<Marqin> moj dzis spal na myszce
<bastetmilo> Marqin: hm. To co? Wpadniesz na meeting? :)
<Marqin> tabulator mial zajecie :D
<Marqin> bastetmilo: nie wiem, zobacze
<szkodnik> no tak, bo obudzic kota, to zbrodnia
<bastetmilo> ok, zastanów sie :) - fajnie by było
<Marqin> ok
<Marqin> ten kanal jest w ogole zwiazany z tym remiksem ubuntu.pl czy bardziej z community?
<CookieM> Marqin tak: http://ubuntupedia.com/
<CookieM> ten kanał jest związany z nazwą 'ubuntu'
<Marqin> ok, czyli nieslusznie go omijalem :D
<Marqin> mam zle doswiadczenia z tym remiksem
<bastetmilo>  och, ten kanał też ma złe opinie ;)
 * bastetmilo idzie na #ubuntu-women
<Marqin> bastetmilo: czemu?
<Marqin> fani debiana i archa troluja?
<bastetmilo> Marqin: jeszcze jakiś czas temu tak było. Ale ostro sie za nich wzieliśmy...
<bastetmilo> I dlatego niektórzy kwękają :)
<BlessJah> "ostro sie za nich wzieliśmy..."
<BlessJah> :-O
<bastetmilo> eh
<TheNumb> Quintasan: mogę w środę.
<bastetmilo> To jesteśmy umówieni. :)
<CookieM> na #linuxmint-pl to się teraz wyrabia...
<m477> oO
<bastetmilo> A czy wszyskim pasuje lokal?
<Marqin> to jakispub?
<Dreadlish> o/
<bastetmilo> Marqin: nom, dają tam Guinnessa :) i podobno Kilkenny
<Marqin> nie znam :D
<bastetmilo> ja tam idę pierwszy raz :)
<Quintasan> bastetmilo, TheNumb: mnie pasuje, byłem tylko w jednym pubie koło polibudy a każda okazja żeby wybadać teren dobra :P
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Ten kanał ma jakąkolwiek opinię? :D
<Quintasan> Marqin: Wątpie żeby sie ktoś tym przejmował, robimy to chyba od Hardy'ego, jesteśmy LoCo więc raczej nam wolno.
<Quintasan> Ale nie znam się na tych znakach towarowych itp
<TheNumb> Guiness to taki burżujski pub ;D
<TheNumb> *Guinness
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: serio?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: nom.
<bastetmilo> ej no
<bastetmilo> no to gdzie?
<TheNumb> Kieszeń boli ale dobre mają piwo.
<TheNumb> http://www.pubguinness.pl/menu/9,piwa-na-r%C3%B3%C5%BCne-sposoby
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: jakaś inna propozycja?
<Marqin> ja i tak nie pije
<Marqin> ;D
<Marqin> wiec dowolnie
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: w rynku?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: to czemu ja widziałam ostatnio, że mieli piwo za 5 zł?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: pewnie promocja jakaś <:
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: w takim miejscu żeby było łatwo znaleźć
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: 13 igieł, niedaleko guinnessa
<bastetmilo> poza tym przecież możemy sie tam tylko spotkać
<bastetmilo> i pójść gdzieś indziej
<TheNumb> No wiesz, mi wszystko jedno gdzie pójdziemy.
<TheNumb> Może być i Guinness :P
<Quintasan> ok!@#
<Quintasan> 17zł?
<Quintasan> za guinessa?
<Quintasan> holy crap
<TheNumb> Quintasan: troszkę przegięcie, nie?
<TheNumb> Jakiś czas temu był za 15
<Quintasan> przecież butelkowego u mnie można kupić za 6zł
<bastetmilo> Umówmy się tak. Guinness to punkt orientacyjny
<TheNumb> <:
<bastetmilo> z którego uderzymy tam gdzie jest taniej :)
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Nie, spoko, ja nic nie mówię, zawsze przecież można wziąć Żywca
<bastetmilo> Albo hernate :P
<bastetmilo> herbate*
<Quintasan> Jak moja biedacka kieszeń nie wyszpondzi za dużo kasy to Żywiec i jedziemy
<TheNumb> No to do herbaciarni!
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> Też nie jest daleko. Na Kazimierza Wielkiego.
<bastetmilo> ja żartowałam z herbatą...
<Quintasan> A my nie :D
<Voldenet> ja tam wolę herbatę od piwa
<Voldenet> mimo że wszyscy mi mówią, że facet powinien pić piwo
<TheNumb> Voldenet: Yerbę? <:
<Voldenet> TheNumb: herbata =/= dziwne świństwa pędzone w dziwnych warunkach
<Voldenet> zielona herbata jest paskudna
<Marqin> zielona jest  dobra
<Voldenet> yerba zresztą też mi nie smakuje
<Marqin> yerba mate tez
<Marqin> :D
<TheNumb> Voldenet: yerba to teoretycznie herbata.
<Voldenet> Tak tak
<TheNumb> Chociaż bardziej pasuje do tego określenie napar.
<bastetmilo> A ja wolę wódkę.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: pjona.
<bastetmilo> Więc zamiast piwa wezme czystą.
<TheNumb> To proponuję każdy po 0,5l i na wyspę <:
<bastetmilo> hahaha
<TheNumb> Mało? :<
<Marqin> Voldenet: i tez sie zgadzam ze lepsza herbata od piwa :D
<bastetmilo> Ogólnie picie na spotkaniu nie jest obowiązkowe
<Voldenet> w sumie jedyny alkohol który lubię, to wino
<Voldenet> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<TheNumb> Voldenet: takie za 10 zł? <:
<bastetmilo> czy ktoś ma na imię Hubert tutaj?
<TheNumb> Ubert Hurbański.
<Voldenet> TheNumb: takie za 10 złotych to nie wino
<Voldenet> to trucizna
<Voldenet> :f
<TheNumb> Voldenet: oj tam, oj...
<TheNumb> Gorsza "wódka" z akademca.
<Voldenet> zależy jakiego, jak to akademik ludzi z technologii żywienia albo jakiegoś innego takiego kierunku, to pewnie dobre rzeczy robią :}
<bastetmilo> np. Trupnik...
<bastetmilo> dobra, dobranoc pchły na noc. Badzcie grzeczni. Ciao.
<lizard1982> czy to kana³ odnoœnie matek z dzieæmi?
<Dreadlish> wat
<TheNumb> kana³?
<TheNumb> dzieæmi?
<TheNumb> :<
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<Dreadlish> tani troll jest skuteczny
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: bida
<TheNumb> Nie ma co się dziwić.
<Dreadlish> tak
<lizard1982> ktoœ tu programuje?
<TheNumb> lizard1982: ja programuję pralki.
<Dreadlish> ja termostat
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ja ostatnio oprogramowałem bulbulator.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: a ja nawet zmywarkę
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: i przyczłapy do niego.
<TheNumb> Bulbulator na przyczłapach z wyjściem na hydowodotargacz
<lizard1982> ktoœ hakowa³ j¹dro?
<TheNumb> lizard1982: to by bolało.
<TheNumb> Wieszać jądro na hak.
<Marqin> lizard1982: Zasada nr. 1 IRCa, jesli to nie 2chan, to uzywasz UTF8 :D
<CookieM> lizard1982 zmień kodowanie na utf-8
<Marqin> a,poszedl
<TheNumb> Ale cisza na polskich ircach.
<Grzegorz> Witam
<TheNumb> Grzegorz: poprzedni nick był lepszy
<Grzegorz> Gadu mnie rozwala
<Grzegorz> Odbiera chêæ do korzystania z komputera
<CookieM> Kadu jest lepsiejsze
<Grzegorz> Wogóle protokol
<mati75> CookieM: idź pan w uj
<Grzegorz> To jest jakiœ kiepski ¿art
<mati75> zrobiłem ppa i tak im nie pasuje
<Grzegorz> Znowu utf
<Grzegorz> Mam pytanie..
<Grzegorz> Czy nie lepiej u¿ywaæ kodowania Windows 1250?
<mati75> nie
<Grzegorz> Tutaj i tak nikt chyba nie pisze po koreansku :)
<CookieM> Grzegorz z windy piszesz?
<Grzegorz> Z syfbiana
<Grzegorz> Gadu Pokazuje mi wszystkie kontakty offline
<Grzegorz> Pomimo ze do mnie pisz¹
<mati75> zmień komunikator
<Grzegorz> Nie rozumiem
<Grzegorz> Na Jaki?
<Grzegorz> Sprawdza³em na kadu i jest tak samo
<Grzegorz> A dzia³a³o wszystko ok
<Grzegorz> Co za protokol
<szkodnik> moze wszyscy sa na niewidocznych? ;)
<Grzegorz> Ponad 50 kontaktów? :D
<Grzegorz> To jest masakra jakaœ
<Grzegorz> Na web gg to samo
<szkodnik> no to zapytajk kogos z tych, ktorzy do ciebie pisza, czy siedzi na niewidocznym:D
<Grzegorz> :)
<Grzegorz> Mo¿e ktoœ mi siê podpi¹³ pod numer. Nie wiem
<Grzegorz> Napisa³em do nich
<Grzegorz> Mo¿e coœ poradz¹
<szkodnik> ja ide spac
<szkodnik> wstaje jutro o 7
<szkodnik> jupi!
<szkodnik> wyspie sie :D
<qermit> o/
<qermit> 1st
<CookieM> 2nd
<mati75> 66th
<mati75> 6
<CookieM> no to pudło jest
 * qermit napisał wizytówki w TeX
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: nie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dreamspark pro to msdnaa
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-18
<d3us> siema może ktoś polecić dobry edytor html5 css i js ?
<zelas> witajcie
<d3us> chyba jeszcze spia
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<gjm> Ogarnij się
<Voldenet> ASLmaniac: Jesteś zabawny jak trawa za oknem
<Voldenet> idź sobie poleż, czy coś
<ASLmaniac> :(
<qermit> ASLmaniac: że tak powiem nie trafiłeś
<ftpd> "Nie weszłeś", cytując klasyka.
<qermit> U #!/bin/sh ! *******
<qermit> czyli YOU SHALL NOT PASS
<qermit> ide spać
<Dreadlish> tak wcześnie?
<qermit> juz po wiczorynce
<Dreadlish> e tam
<kimp_> ze statystyk wynika, ze testing jest papularniejszy od stable
<kimp_> 'some systems _never_ get upgraded' :)
<ftpd> Bierz testing, nie marudź.
<qermit> debian?
<qermit> jest problem ze sterami ati we wheezy
<kimp_> zalezy czy sterami od ati czy otwartymi, ja uzywam otwartych
<kimp_> testing ma jeszcze inna ceche, jest sporo updatow co nie zawsze jest zaleta
<qermit> kimp_: ale teraz jest już zamrożony, więc format konfiguracji nie powinen się zmieniać
<kimp_> tak bo teraz to jest wlasciwie 7
<kimp_> debian zrezygnowal z gnome na rzecz xfce4, bardzo dobry ruch
<qermit> jeżeli już to ja bym wybrał jakieś inne środowisko
<qermit> np CDE :E
<jacekowski> KDE FTW
<qermit> też jedzie
<jacekowski> ja musze upgrade zrobic
<jacekowski> ale sie boje
<kimp_> cde nie jest juz chyba rozwijane a na pewno nie tak jak xfce
<qermit> jacekowski: debiana?
<jacekowski> initscripts, sysv-rc sysvinit-utils i udev
<jacekowski> ubuntu
<gjm> kimp_: Ostatnio otworzyli kod
<qermit> eee, ubuntu ci sie zaktualizuje
<jacekowski> qermit: ta, ale po reboocie sie nie odpali
<jacekowski> mialem juz to
<jacekowski> ale z drugiej strony
<jacekowski> btrfsem latwo wrocic
<jacekowski> tylko se snapshota strzele
<kimp_> gjm: to ciekawe, zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> root@jacekowski:~# apt-btrfs-snapshot list | wc -l
<jacekowski> 32
<jacekowski> musze troche posprzatac w snapshotach
<qermit> hmm ciekawe
<bastetmilo> re
<qermit> re kum kum
<gjm> Re re cum cum
<qermit> ty zboczuńcu
<m477> wlasnie
<bastetmilo> gjm: moje koty lubią wafelki i ciastka, a podobno koty nie czują słodkiego. Miałam kotkę, która jadła surowe obierki z ziemniaków(to akurat nie jest takie rzadkie), czytałam o kotach uwielbiających kiszoną kapustę. Więc pasta z chili aż taka dziwna nie jest :)
<ftpd> qermit: zrobiłem.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Znalazłaś SuperPaszteciki?
<qermit> ftpd: zauważyłem
<bastetmilo> ftpd: własnie nie :(. Nic takiego nie było
<Dreadlish> qermit sam sie opuścił?
<qermit> tak
<ASLmaniac> co tam
<ftpd> ASLmaniac: Ej, dlaczego istniejesz? Weź idź sobie gdzieś indziej.
<ASLmaniac> czego ty odemnie chcesz?
<ASLmaniac> wrzuc na luz
<gjm> ftpd: Uważaj bo zrobi Ci DDoS'a.
<ftpd> gjm: Nie, najpierw zaproponuje 'szela za opka'.
<bastetmilo> a skąd on tu przyszedł?
<gjm> Tego nie widziałem.
<ftpd> gjm: Konfidenci na -core mi opowiadali.
<qermit> ASLmaniac: jak bedziesz niegrzeczny to tez cie usune stąd tak jak ludzie z #gentoo-pl
<kimp_> bastetmilo: jesli smakuja im ciastka to znaczy, ze maja dla nich atrakcyjny smak. z tym cukrem to jest takie domniemanie poniewaz u kotowatych odkryto mutacje w genie odpowiedzialnym za produkcje bialka reagjacego na cukier. ale nie mozna jednoznacznie stwierdzic jak kota smakuja rozne produkty.
<gjm> Przemoc nie rozwiązuje problemów.
<gjm> Żartowałem.
<qermit> jak to nie
<jacekowski> koty sa do dupy
<ftpd> jacekowski++
<bastetmilo> przemoc nie rozwiązuje. Ban owszem
<gjm> Chyba Ty
<bastetmilo> jacekowski--
<qermit> do kebabów są
<ftpd> Pieski są super.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: tak? Oddam Ci mojego.
<ftpd> kimp_: "kotom", nie "kotą".
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Jakbym miał warunki do trzymania psa, byłbym właśnie w drodze do najbliższego schroniska.
<qermit> a ja do kebabu
<bastetmilo> Nie możesz mieć psa? Weź kota :P
<ASLmaniac> kermit widzisz żebym  byl niegrzeczny?
<bastetmilo> ja widzę
<ASLmaniac> ty nie masz za bardzo nic do gadania
<gjm> Ta?
<bastetmilo> chyba się bardzo mylisz.
<ftpd> Haha.
<ftpd> Fajne.
<bastetmilo> ale nic to. Poczekam.
<ftpd> "podlizuję się opom, jadę pionom, bo mi nie naskoczą".
<bastetmilo> mwahahaha
<ASLmaniac> sam się podlizujesz
<Dreadlish> ASLmaniac: nie wiesz jak bardzo się mylisz.
<gjm> Cichaj
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Cicho, nie psuj niespodzianki.
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ja tylko informuje
<Dreadlish> ;)
<ftpd> No dobra, chyba powoli czas na obiad.
<ASLmaniac> masz dredy?
<Dreadlish> no, coś koło kolacji
<Dreadlish> ta, na łoniakach
<Dreadlish> at the moment
<bastetmilo> ja byłam na grillu
<bastetmilo> bez grilla
<Dreadlish> ja też
<Dreadlish> ale z grillem
<Dreadlish> wiecie, kiełbasa i te sprawy
<ftpd> Ja się obudziłem 14:20, a wstałem z łóżka o 16:00.
<Dreadlish> u mnie od 7 rano dubstep
<Dreadlish> WRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<Dreadlish> ale przynajmniej już ściany w salonie stoją
<ASLmaniac> gjm czemu versjonujesz?
<kimp_> ftpd: moze warunki masz wystarczajace na yorka. swietne pieski tylko troche kosztuja http://i2.pinger.pl/pgr453/e7ad992800223c784ce4f0ce/yorkshire-terrier-0127.jpg
<gjm> Bo jestem z policji
<ftpd> kimp_: Nie chodzi o wielkość. Mam dużą chatę, w której mieszkam sam, jest spoko.
<Dreadlish> im mniejsze, tym bardziej wredne
<bastetmilo> LOL ftpd i york
<ftpd> kimp_: Chodzi o dyspozycyjność. Mam duże problemy z wstawaniem rano; dodatkowe 30 minut na spacer boli. Do tego szkoda zwierzaka, żeby siedział dzień w dzień 8h sam.
<bastetmilo> dlatego lepszy jest kot a najlepiej dwa..
<ASLmaniac> ja mam huskiego
<ASLmaniac> koty sa dla bab
<Dreadlish> ja mam kundla
<ftpd> kimp_: Do tego, jak pracuję do 17-18, a potem np. umawiam się w mieście na 19., nie chce mi się jechać 25 minut mpk po to, żeby rzucić plecak w domu i jechać 25 minut kolejnych do centrum.
<Dreadlish> najlepsza rasa
<ftpd> Przy psie byłoby to a) wymagane; b) nieludzkie - 8h w pracy, dom, szybki spacer, n@r@ do miasta do 3:00 am.
<bastetmilo> ja mam kundla
<ASLmaniac> ftpd jestes z wawy? ustawiamy sie na browar?
<gjm> Ja mam siostrę, liczy się?
<bastetmilo> gjm: ja tez mam
<Dreadlish> gjm: też mam, więc chyba sie nie liczy
<kimp_> ftpd: racja, trzeba wiele razy dziennie wyprowadzac zeby sie dobrze czul
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze
<Dreadlish> daj mu się gdzieś wyganiać
<Dreadlish> to spacery aż takie częste nie muszą być
<ASLmaniac> na smyczy tez lipa
<qermit> gjm: ładna?
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> bastetmilo: Widziałaś taki myk że można nauczyć kota załatwiać się do sedesu?
<bastetmilo> gjm: czytałam o tym, na usenecie byli tacy co nauczyli
<ftpd> kimp_: Wyprowadzanie to jedno. Mi chodzi bardziej o przebywanie z psem.
<ASLmaniac> a wiecie że białe koty sa głuche?
<ftpd> kimp_: A mnie więcej nie ma w domu, niż jestem.
<bastetmilo> gjm: jest to możliwe w każdym razie
<ASLmaniac> bastemilo: asl plz
<ftpd> bastetmilo: O. Jakiś sensowny serwer usenetowy dający pl.* z możliwością postingu z 'dowolnej lokalizacji'?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Może wymagać autoryzacji, nie boli mnie to - ale żebym nie musiał potem być widoczny @gazeta.pl albo coś.
<bastetmilo> ASLmaniac: nie białe, tylko białe z niebieskimi oczami
<bastetmilo> ftpd: oj nie wiem.
<gjm> ASLmaniac: Wyjdź proszę.
<ASLmaniac> gjm czemu
<gjm> Bo jesteś irytujący
<ASLmaniac> do ciebie nie pisze.nikt ci nie broni użyć /ignore?
<bastetmilo> ASLmaniac: jak nie zauważyłeś jeszcze to nie jestem facetem (tyle w temacie s)
<gjm> Nie mogę.
<ftpd> Ja bronię.
<ftpd> gjm: Niniejszym nie pozwalam Ci użyć /ignore.
<qermit> na ircu panują specyficzne zasady
<kimp_> ftpd: przebywanie z psem to co innego ale czeste wyprowadzanie to takie minimum zeby pies sie dobrze czul
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nowy avatar na fejsie? Taki klimatyczny :P z ćmikiem
<ASLmaniac> yorka masz z oszczędności? :-)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: No! Podoba mi się to zdjęcie.
<gjm> Poka poka.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Robiliśmy koledze album pożegnalny, bo odszedł z firmy.
<bastetmilo> bardzo korzystnie na nim wyglądasz
<ftpd> bastetmilo: DZiękuję. Dlatego sobie wrzucilem w profilowe.
<ASLmaniac> daj linka ftpd
<ftpd> ASLmaniac: Nie.
<qermit> ASLmaniac: http://127.0.0.1/
<ASLmaniac> hehe
<gjm> file:///home/gjm/Pictures/S7302167.JPG
 * bastetmilo zakłada następnego bloga
<Chocimier> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> hej
 * qermit ma pomysł na nowy serwis
<bastetmilo> jaki?
<Chocimier> Jak skonwertować ffmpegiem muzykę, ale bez metadanych?
<Dreadlish> ffmpeg dodaje metadane?
<Chocimier> Przepisuje.
<Dreadlish> wrzuć sobie w pcma
<Dreadlish> to nie przepisze
<Chocimier> Dreadlish: czyli mp3 -> pcma -> ogg?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> tzn. pcm
<Dreadlish> wav pcm
<Chocimier> Dobra, spróbuję.
<qermit> bastetmilo: jak tylko zarejestruję domenę to będę mógł się podzielić
<jacekowski> jaka domene
<bastetmilo> czyli to tajemnica?
<bastetmilo> łe
<jacekowski> to zarejestruje za ciebie
<jacekowski> i potem ci ja sprzedam za milion
<qermit> jacekowskimamalego.sex
<qermit> jacekowskimamalego.xxx
<qermit> o taka
<bastetmilo> jaki złośliwy
<qermit> gdzie tu widzisz złośliwość
<qermit> JacekowskiMamaLego.xxx
<bastetmilo> jasne :)
<qermit> jacekowski: nadal używasz poczty na ulica.sezamkowa.net?
<bastetmilo> ide robić muffiny
<ftpd> Wawa?
<qermit> ja robilem ostatnio
<jacekowski> qermit: no w sumie
<jacekowski> qermit: a co?
<qermit> bo chciałem od ciebie najpierw te miliony za które mi chcesz sprzedać wymyśloną przeze mnie domenę
<qermit> będziemy pompowali kapitał
<jacekowski> brzmi troche jak alpen gold
<jacekowski> albo cos takiego
<ASLmaniac> co to za domena?
<ASLmaniac> mow
<gjm> jacekowski: Masz ulica.sezamkowa.net?
<Dreadlish> ambergold.pl
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<jacekowski> sezamkowa.net jest qermit'a
<jacekowski> ale ja mam ulica.sezamkowa.net wydelegowana do mnie
<qermit> a dokladniej MXa
<gjm> qermit: Nie chcesz mi zrobić jednego redirecta?
<qermit> nie umiem
<jacekowski> gjm: ale to mail?
<jacekowski> gjm: to do mnie w sumie jak chcesz aliasa z ulica.sezamkowa.net
<gjm> No żebym podawał np. gjm@ulica.sezamkowa.net i żeby to szło na mój gejmajl.
<Dreadlish> gejen mejlen
<jacekowski> to do mnie
<jacekowski> jaki mail?
<gjm> To kłery
<qermit> teraz to musisz sie ze mną umówić na piwo
<gjm> Nie gadam z nieznajomymi.
<gjm> Nie no, jakoś w przyszłym tygodniu można.
<polkom21> Siemka. Jest może ktoś?
<ftpd> Nie.
<gjm> ktoś: Jesteś?
<polkom21> Oooo to super
<polkom21> Pytanko mam co do ubuntu takie małe
<bastetmilo> to pytaj
<polkom21> Mam obecnie win7
<gjm> To nie moja wina.
<polkom21> i jak bym zainstalował ubuntu to dało by radę zrobić coś takiego żeby domyślnie botował się windows i trzeba by było zmienić na ubuntu żeby się uruchomiło?
<polkom21> no wiem że nie twoja wina
<gjm> polkom21: Tak, da się.
<polkom21> A w jaki sposób można coś takiego wykonać?
<gjm> Instalując Ubuntu przy okazji instalujesz GRUB'a (co to jest to znajdziesz sobie w google). No i w konfiguracji tego GRUB'a dokonujesz małej korekty i już.
<mati75> ustawić kolejność wyboru systemu
<mati75> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=pl&q=ubuntu+grub+windows+as+default&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cxh3jh5> (at www.google.com)
<polkom21> Zaraz poczytam sobie :P
<mati75> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52963/how-do-i-set-windows-to-boot-as-the-default-in-the-boot-loader
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bthc4bm> (at askubuntu.com)
<mati75> tutaj jest najlepiej opisane
<polkom21> Ja chyba przetestuje sobie to na wirtualnym systemie
<polkom21> znaczy maszynie
<ftpd> W wirtualnej maszynie będziesz miał tylko jeden system ;-)
<polkom21> nie da rady dwóch?
<mati75> da radę
<polkom21> No to co mi tu bredzisz ? :P
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: masz jeszcze to sparse na serwerze?
<ftpd> Bo to bez sensu. Nie ma się czego bać, wskazujesz w jednym pliku, co jest defaultowe i tyle.
<polkom21> Warto tak instalować dwa systemy?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: mam
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: a dzie je masz? ;)
<gjm> polkom21: Jeśli chcesz...
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: na dyski
<jacekowski> dysku*
<ftpd> Dla mnie nie warto. Jeden mi wystarczy.
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org/big_file
<polkom21> No niby tak tylko z komputera korzystam ja i jeszcze 2 osoby, które (tak sądze) nie będą umiały posłużyć się ubuntu
<ftpd> No to jeśli Ty chcesz Ubuntu, a oni Windows, to tak - "warto" mieć dwa systemy.
<polkom21> No właśnie tak się zastanawiam bo w gry to i tak nie gram a oprogramowanie z którego korzystam do pisania stron jest też na linuxa więc dla lepszej wydajności dobre by to było
<ftpd> Kodowanie popraw. Tu obowiązuje UTF-8.
<ftpd> No to jak chcesz, to instaluj. My za Ciebie nie zdecydujemy, co wolisz/chcesz ;-)
<jacekowski> qermit: pytanie
<qermit> jacekowski: odpowiedź
<jacekowski> qermit: mozesz mi SPFa zarzucic?
<jacekowski> qermit: prostego takiego - v=spf1 a mx -all
<qermit> nie mam takiego portu w słiczu
<qermit> jacekowski: ale pomyliłeś kolejność liter
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> SPF
<jacekowski> Sender Policy Framework
<jacekowski> wrzuc v=spf1 a mx -all w TXT rekord dla ulica.sezamkowa.net
<Chocimier> Przez PCM nie działa: http://wklej.to/W5RKX
<qermit> jacekowski: ok, jak sobie przypomne hasla
<jacekowski> qermit: ew zrob mi delegacje
<qermit> nie moge
<bastetmilo> heh. Budżet na serwis plotkarski 300-1000 zł.
<Marqin> hey
<bastetmilo> hej
<qermit> szablon za free i jazda
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie, bo są wymagania. Za tyle robi gimnazjum.
<Marqin> jedziesz z symfony ;d
<qermit> Tajna broń (oruginalnie Broken Arrow)
<lisu> siemka
<Chocimier> siemka
<ftpd> Czy karetki muszą mieć tak bardzo denerwujący sygnał?
<bastetmilo> Też sie nad tym zastanawiam jak jestem we Wrocławiu.
<gjm> qermit: Zrobiłbyś mi gjm.sezamkowa.net?
<ftpd> gjm: Ja Ci mogę zrobić gjm.adulteden.pl :P
<mati75> gjm: ja ci mogę zrobić gjm.redtube.com
<jacekowski> ftpd: w sumie, zarzuc szelem
<gjm> mati75: To zrób :d
<ftpd> jacekowski: http://insomniac.pl/info/rules/ - przeczytaj i prowajdnij wymagane informacje.
<DaZ> ftpd: fajne masz wruszki
<mati75> miałem kupić fuck.me
<ftpd> DaZ: No!
<jacekowski> ftpd: no masz moje imie i nazwisko
<ftpd> Wruszki rządzą.
<jacekowski> ftpd: a jak nie to John Doe
<bastetmilo> jacekowski to chyba zapomniał o magicznym słowie - tylko daj i zrób
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nie mam.
<qermit> ftpd: uważaj jacekowski ma psa
<ftpd> Mojego psa pudelka porwał jaszczomb.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Imię, nazwisko, mail.
<jacekowski> John Doe, jacekowski@jacekowski.org
<ftpd> kk
<ftpd> (To głupie, wstydzić się własnego imienia i nazwiska.)
<jacekowski> whoisa se obacz
<DaZ> może po prostu nie lubi sie chwalić
<gjm> Nie no, jak macie jakieś fajne domeny to możecie się podzielić
<bastetmilo> DaZ: to niech napisze na priv
<jacekowski> o nie
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nie masz w gecosie. Hasło poszło mesgiem.
<jacekowski> hmm, nie mam we whoisie
<bastetmilo> gjm: ja mam bastetmilo.pl
<jacekowski> a zdawalo mi sie ze mam
<DaZ> bastetmilo: może nie lubi sie chwalić
<gjm> bastetmilo: Bardzo fajnie
<jacekowski> ftpd: ile TB quoty?
<ftpd> 22:34:10 |        ftpd   | jacekowski: http://insomniac.pl/info/rules/ - przeczytaj i prowajdnij wymagane informacje.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Czego w słowie 'przeczytaj' nie zrozumiałeś?
<jacekowski> no to, ile TB zdrowego rozsadku?
<ftpd> man df
<gjm> big_file Ci się nie zmieści.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A tak właściwie, skąd wiesz o mojej słitfoci na fb, jak jesteśmy tylko kolegami na g+?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: bo Cie sledzę
<bastetmilo> znaczy klikłam magiczny przycisk obserwuj
<jacekowski> kazdy ma slitfocie na FB
<bastetmilo> czy cos takiego
<bastetmilo> A "subskrybuj"
<ftpd> Hmm. Aha. To noe dostałem notifikejszyna.
<jacekowski> ftpd: to na jakims dziwnym porcie siedzi?
<jacekowski> ftpd: albo hoscie?
<ftpd> jacekowski: Które 'to'?
<jacekowski> czy adulteden.pl?
<jacekowski> ssh
<ftpd> Nie wiem, czy adulteden słucha na 22.
<jacekowski> a to gdzie ten szel?
<ftpd> A. ssh słucha tylko na insomniac.pl
<qermit> na insomniaku
<ftpd> Tylko do jednego interfejsu binduję ssh.
<jacekowski> uuu
<jacekowski> zsh
<ftpd> Na wszystkich słucham tylko authem, http i mysqlem (bo jest głupi i nie umie się bindować).
<jacekowski> o, to vserver jest czy cos takiego?
<jacekowski> ftpd: umie
<ftpd> Ale nie umie na dwóch.
<jacekowski> no nie umie
<qermit> ftpd: rules brzmi jak regulamin jakiejś agencji bezpieczeństwa
<qermit> ... kiedy zagrożona będzie stabilność maszyny, mogę bez ostrzeżenia ubić ...
<ftpd> qermit: Przyjąłem do wiadomości.
<jacekowski> ftpd: to siakis vserver?
<ftpd> jacekowski: Tak, openvz.
<ftpd> jacekowski: W hosteam.pl
<mati75> na ubuntu?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> Znaczy host stoi na centku afair.
<ftpd> A w środku openvz mam ubuntu.
<DaZ> bez ostrzeżenia ubić użytkownika
<DaZ> keke :f
<ftpd> Miałem freebsd, ale padł dysk na poprzedniej maszynie dawno temu i nie miałem czasu na kompilowanie.
<bastetmilo> a openvz to nie jest to syfiste coś?
<bastetmilo> syfiaste
<bastetmilo> mój admin brzydko sie o tym wyraża
<ftpd> Miałem przez długi czas za darmo, to nie wybrzydzałem.
<ftpd> A i tak płacę dużo mniej niż mówi cennik hosteam.pl, bo to po znajomości.
<jacekowski> ale masz tylko 100GB
<jacekowski> i malo ramu
<jacekowski> i procka tez malo
<jacekowski> i nie ma grseca
<bastetmilo> ALE wybrzydza
<qermit> jacekowski: po co komu grsec jak znajomi sami siedzą
<ftpd> I nawet zwykłego 'dziękuję' nie wykrztusił.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Jak się nie podoba, userdel nie trwa długo.
<qermit> ftpd: przeleje tobie "dziękuje" przelewem
<bastetmilo> o 'proszę' też zapomniał
<qermit> proszę też przeleje
<jacekowski> ja moge w pakietach przelac
<ftpd> jacekowski: To co, zostawiamy, czy marudzisz?
<jacekowski> no mozemy zostawic
<ftpd> Och, jaka łaska.
<ftpd> Wiesz co? Ja chyba nie chcę. Wybacz.
<jacekowski> oj brzydki jestes
<ftpd> Nie. To po prostu moja dobra wola, czy komuś dam, czy nie. Nie mam dobrej woli dla kogoś, kto zachowuje się tak jak Ty. Podanie nazwiska jest problemem, nie potrafisz wykrztusić durnego 'dziękuję', marudzisz? Spoko, rób sobie tak, ale nie u mnie.
<DaZ> trudne sprawy
<DaZ> :x
<qermit> ftpd: ale ty naprawdę jesteś nienajpiękniejszy
<qermit> zwłaszcza jak się w babskie łaszki przebierasz
<bastetmilo> odezwał się przystojniak
<ftpd> qermit: Aha. I?
<qermit>  2314 < jacekowski> oj brzydki jestes
<qermit>  2316 < ftpd> Nie.
<qermit> chyba że coś mi się pokręciło
<ftpd> qermit: No no, zrozumiałem. Tylko po co mi to mówisz? Bo wiesz, akurat Twoja opinia o moim wyglądzie obchodzi mnie mniej więcej tyle, co sanki latem.
<qermit> dziś oglądałem 07 zgłoś się, i taki tekst. "Może zawodzwonimy i zawiadomimy emo"
<qermit> oj pojeździł bym sobie na torze saneczkowym
<gjm> I co, zawodzwonili?
<ftpd> Na gubałówce mają.
<ftpd> I na Malcie.
<ftpd> s/gu/Gu/
<qermit> i w warszawie mają
<ftpd> No, mowa. W Warszawie to WSZYSTKO mają, for sure.
<qermit> gjm: powiedzieli że z emo to tylko problem jest
<bastetmilo> eee. W Karpaczu od lat jest tor.
<qermit> mamy wybrzeże helskie
<qermit> i dworzec gdański
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ale w Warszawie jest LEPSZY. Mucha nie siada. I powstańcy w 44 za niego życie oddawali.
<qermit> ftpd: nie, za komuny było tam wysypkisko śmieci
<gjm> LEPSZE wysypisko
<bastetmilo> ftpd: noo. W tej Warszawie to wszystko mają. A nie to co u nas na wsi
<DaZ> ah ta zazdrość polski b
<DaZ> :c
<bastetmilo> Powiem tak. Za Niemca było u nas lepiej. A Warszawa to była wtedy wieś i barbaria
<gjm> bastetmilo, ftpd, qermit: To kiedy bruderszaft?
<qermit> w sumie Kopiec Wolności też ma podobną historię co Górka Szczęśliwicka
<bastetmilo> gjm: ja nie jade do tej Warszawy. Tam są dziwni ludzie.
<gjm> Do tej nie, a do tamtej?
<qermit> tylko nie zwozili tam śmieci
<ftpd> Ja bywam w Warszawie dwa-trzy razy do roku, dam znać, jak będę ewentualnie jechał.
<ftpd> Teraz w Krakowie będę bywał częściej, myślę.
<qermit> teraz w warszawie czuję się jak we wrocławiu kilka lat temu
<bastetmilo> Dlaczego nikt do Wrocławia nie przyjeżdza do mnie na piwo, co?
<qermit> bastetmilo: ja byłem
<gjm> Bo to Wrocław, nie WARSZAWA
<qermit> gjm: gadasz tyle a na piwo nie chcesz iść
<gjm> Nie piję.
<gjm> Od wczoraj.
<qermit> to tak jak ja
<qermit> mój znajomy żucił palenie
<Dreadlish> rzucił*
<qermit> przepraszam
<Dreadlish> nie szkodzi
<gjm> I nie trafił?
<qermit> z tego co wiem to jakieś 30 minut temu ostatnim razem
<Dreadlish> ja rzucam wszystko od jutra
<qermit> kurde, mogłem sobie kupić piwo, to przynajmniej bym zaznął
<qermit> zasnął
<gjm> Kurcze, dawno nie wychodziłem ale wczoraj jak wylazłem to na grubości. Fajnie się pod sklepem pije piwo.
<bastetmilo> menelsko
<ftpd> Ja byłem w knajpie A, knajpie B, z powrotem w knajpie A.
<ftpd> Wróciłem o 4:30 :(
<gjm> Tzn. nie pod sklepem tylko pod lokalem z automatami, obok sklepu. Nawet muzyczkę mieliśmy.
<ftpd> Automatami? Takimi, wiesz, jednoręki bandyda?
<gjm> To już ma niewiele wspólnego z jednorękimi bandytami. Teraz to są komputery.
<qermit> gjm: njfajniej mi sie pije tutaj 52.218796, 21.012205
<gjm> Okej
<qermit> gjm: wpadasz kiedyś?
<ftpd> 01-001 Warszawa.
<ftpd> Jak to DUMNIE brzmi.
<qermit> nie chodzi mi o adres tylko o ten taras
<qermit> ftpd: ja bym powiedział nie DUMNIE a BINARNIE
<qermit> malibu bez mleka wali jak ładniepachnąca wódka
<qermit> wygląda jak woda
<gjm> No można
<qermit> zaraz zbanuje tego czeryne
<qermit> zachowije sie jak ..... wchodzi i wychodzi, wchodzi i wychodzi - i tak cały czas od kilku tygodni
<lisu> nara
<szkodnik> moj odtwarzacz mp3 umiera :(
<Dreadlish> a co to za odtwarzacz
<ftpd> mp3
<ftpd> przecież napisała.
<bastetmilo> hej szkodnik
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, a samsung taki
<szkodnik> fajny byl, ale sie u klips urwal
<Dreadlish> ahm
<ftpd> I dlatego umiera?
<Dreadlish> rozumiem
<Dreadlish> uszkodzenie mechaniczne
<szkodnik> i bateria juz wytrzymuje tylko jakies 4-5h
<ftpd> Myślałem, że po prostu przestał działać.
<szkodnik> nieee, ale bateryjka pada
<Dreadlish> wymienić
<ftpd> W sumie, ja też mam odtwarzacz Samsunga.
<szkodnik> niespecjalnie jest jak...
<ftpd> Bo słucham z telefonu.
<bastetmilo> kupic nowy, przeciez to teraz tanie jak barszcz
<ftpd> szkodnik: Mogę Ci ipoda shuffle sprzedać za bezcen.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, wiesz, prawda jest, ze ja go eksploatuje chyba przesadnie troche
<szkodnik> ftpd, co to znaczy bezcen?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ale ja go kocham glownie za rozmiary (malenstwo, wielkosci 2 kostek do gry) i genialne sluchawki
<ftpd> Nówka kosztuje 219.
<ftpd> To nie wiem, stówkie?
<szkodnik> ftpd, :)
<szkodnik> nie mam stowki :D
<gjm> Mogą być dwie.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: słuchawki przelozysz do nowego :)
<ftpd> Ja też, dlatego chcę Ci sprzedać.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, one juz si enei kwalifikuja specjalnie :d
<gjm> Ty wiesz że mieć stówkę i nie mieć stówki to razem dwie stówki?
<szkodnik> kabel porozpruwany z kazdej strony ;)
<szkodnik> o taki mam: http://allegro.pl/mp3-samsung-tic-toc-mp3-player-2gb-3-kolory-hit-i2568845977.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c9lwg2d> (at allegro.pl)
<bastetmilo> erm
<bastetmilo> #chceto
<szkodnik> :D
<bastetmilo> różowe
<ftpd> E.
<ftpd> http://www.apple.com/pl/ipodshuffle/
<Dreadlish> też stówkie.
<ftpd> Ładniejszy.
<Dreadlish> i to nówka
<szkodnik> no rozowe mam ;)
<ftpd> Ja mam zielonego.
<gjm> Przepraszam ale nie możemy udzielić pomocy jeśli odtwarzacz nie działa pod kotrolą systemu Ubuntu.
<szkodnik> i na poczatku dziala mi przez 18h :D
<Dreadlish> upad trufle
<szkodnik> i laduje sie jakies 40 minut :P
<ftpd> Miałem i srebrnego, ale sprzedałem.
<bastetmilo> etam ipod
<bastetmilo> szajsung ładniejszy
<szkodnik> ale ja go slucham po ladnych pare godzin dziennie i po prostu bateria sie zjechala
<ftpd> Odtwarzacz posiada tylko jeden duży przycisk, który służy jako włącznik. Jeśli jednak przytrzyma się go i odwróci urządzenie do góry nogami, spowoduje to zmniejszenie głośności (i na odwrót). Potrząśnięcie skutkuje zmianą odtwarzanego utworu, powolne potrząsanie zmniejsza prędkość odtwarzanej piosenki, a intensywne – zwiększa.
<ftpd> Powolne potrząsanie?
<ftpd> Aha.
<szkodnik> tak, powolne
<ftpd> Przekombinowane.
<szkodnik> bardzo powolne
<szkodnik> na szybkie nei reaguje
<szkodnik> mozesz normalnei biegac, skakac- nie stanowi to problemu
<DaZ> to jest najwiekszy syf sprzedany jako ficzer
<DaZ> <:
<ftpd> Nie rozumiem w ogóle sensu przyspieszania/zwalniania piosenki.
<Dreadlish> dla mnie ma sens
<Dreadlish> i mało pamięci
<szkodnik> lol nie, to nie jest przyspieszanie i zwalnianie piosenek
<szkodnik> on klasyfikuje muzyke na szyka i wolna
<szkodnik> i puszxza ci np tylko szybka, jak chcesz szybka
<ftpd> ...
<DaZ> po prostu tłumacz za dolara w skali roku poległ
<ftpd> Nieźle.
<szkodnik> albo tylko wolna, jak chcesz wolna
<ftpd> Muzyka szybka albo wolna.
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: a dobrze to mu idzie?
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, tak
<ftpd> Stairway to heaven jest szybkie, czy wolne?
<DaZ> dobra klasyfikacja
<szkodnik> chociaz ja slucham baaaardzo malo muzyki
<sharpel> siemankowszystkim
<szkodnik> glownei audiobookow
<ftpd> szkodnik: Słuchasz szybkich audiobooków?
<szkodnik> alez tego co dalo sie zauwazyc, rozpoznaje raczej fdobrze :P
<szkodnik> ftpd, mam an nim trche muzyki i czasem slucham
<szkodnik> ale czesciej audiobookow
<ftpd> Robert Kubica 'Moje życie' - przykład szybkiego audiobooka?
<DaZ> zabiłaby wszystkie kłótnie o to czy zespół gra wegetariański grindcore, czy cos innego :f
<Dreadlish> ftpd: nie nazwałbym tego 'through the fire and the flames'
<DaZ> eh
<ftpd> 00:29:06 |        ftpd   | Stairway to heaven jest szybkie, czy wolne?
<ftpd> szkodnik: !
<DaZ> a ten szufle ogarnia jakies plejlisty, czy umie tylko szuflować? :f
<gjm> sharpel: Chceszspację?
<ftpd> Ogarnia plejlisty.
<ftpd> W iTunes se robisz i mu mówisz, które chcesz zgrać.
<Dreadlish> sharpel:      <- tu masz cztery spacje, skopiuj sobie jedną
<dweller> fbsd, why u not bootin :<
<ftpd> DaZ: On umie też po kolei, bez szuflowania.
<DaZ> technologia
<Dreadlish> DaZ: nie
<Dreadlish> DaZ: on zmienia sie w szufle
<ftpd> dweller: Nie bootuje Ci się freebsd? Stara szkoła: toggle acpi.
<Dreadlish> DaZ: i możesz przerzucać węgiel
<Dreadlish> DaZ: wiesz - taki ficzer na zimę
<gjm> A od czasu do czasu czuje się zaszufladkowany.
<szkodnik> http://allegro.pl/wodoodporny-mp3-player-4gb-aluminium-lotnicze-i2521768295.html o ten kupie! :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d4cldy9> (at allegro.pl)
<szkodnik> wreszcie bede mogla sluchac spokojnie sobie w wannie, bez obaw, ze utopie odtwarzacz :D
<sharpel> co wy tacy nerwowi za ta  spacje? spieszylo mi sie bo browar wietrzeje
<Dreadlish> rzygam tęczą
<Dreadlish> patrząc po designie aukcji
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, ktorej?:D
<szkodnik> ah lol
<szkodnik> wlasnie zauwazylam ;)
<szkodnik> ja od razu zjechalam w dol :P
<Dreadlish> jeszcze mam za jasną matryce
<Dreadlish> to tak fajnie wszystko wygląda
<szkodnik> :D
<szkodnik> aw sumie z tych allegrowych wynalazkow do stowki, to ten wyglada najciekawiej
<szkodnik> jesli rzeczywiscie jest wodoodporny do 10m
<szkodnik> bo obawa przed utopienie odtwarzaca, szczegolnei teraz kiey nie ma klipsu i nie da sie zacepic do zaslonki prysznicowej stala sie ostatnio sporym problemem :D
<jacekowski> szkodnik: wodoodporny a plywajacy to rozne sprawy
<szkodnik> jacekowski, oni tam twierza, ze do 10m
<szkodnik> moja wanna nie ma tyle
<jacekowski> szkodnik: mialem miernik ladny wodoodporny, ale jak wpadl do wody to go nie wylowilem
<jacekowski> wiec sobie teraz pewnie dalej dziala na dnie morza
<jacekowski> szkodnik: a poza tym, odtwarzacz moze byc wodoodporny, ale sluchawki pewnie nie sa
<szkodnik> wlsnie ponoc sa
<szkodnik> i zlacze sluchawek jest wkrecane
<jacekowski> szkodnik: one wygladaja tak jakby sie uszczelnialy jak wlozysz do ucha
<jacekowski> IMO, boomboxa se zarzuc
<szkodnik> jacekowski, przeczytajopis, donbrze?
<szkodnik> jest napisane, ze ma wodoodpornosc do 10m i wrecane, wododporne sluchawki
<jacekowski> szkodnik: nic nie pisze ze sluchawki wodoodporne
<jacekowski> pisze wodoodporna konstrukcja
<szkodnik> nie martwie sie, ze woda sie naleje do koncowek, bo dokonalowki raczej dosmylnie sa wodoodporne z tej strony, zreszta nawet w moich obecnych dokanalowkach wsadzam leb pod wode inic im nie jest
<ftpd> silmeth_: !
<szkodnik> chodzi raczej o wejscie sluchawk do odtwarzacza
<ftpd> silmeth_: Co Ty tu robisz?
<szkodnik> a tamto jest uszczelnione
<szkodnik> ftdobra, ide spac
<szkodnik> dobrej nocy bastetmilo , dobrej nocy reszra
<ftpd> Czus.
<ASLmaniac> Cze dzieciaki ubunciaki
<ASLmaniac> co tam?
<ftpd> :(
<gjm> Czy to się nigdy nie skończy?
<ftpd> No idea.
<ASLmaniac> o czym mówicie ziomy?
<gjm> "Ziomów" poszukaj u siebie w gimnazjum.
<ASLmaniac> gjm: ja mam nick gimnazjalny czy ty :D
<gjm> On.
<ASLmaniac> off
<ASLmaniac> zatkalo kakao?
 * ftpd sprawdza.
<ftpd> Nope. Moje jest całkiem odetkane. Ale może dlatego, że to granulowane.
<gjm> Ale fajnie.
<ASLmaniac> gnidy..n
<gjm> Że kto?
 * ftpd nie wie.
<ASLmaniac> jechowce jebane
<gjm> Szalom.
<ftpd> Szalom mówią żydzi, nie jechowce.
<Dreadlish> ta
<gjm> Hare Kriszna.
<Dreadlish> żychowce
<gjm> Oho, na query mi wjechał.
<Dreadlish> jehe żydna
<ftpd> Prosi o opka za szela?
<gjm> Pyta czy jestem jehowcem.
<Dreadlish> wtf to za gość
<gjm> Zabawny.
<gjm> Nie, jednak nie zabawny, zwyczajnie głupi.
<ftpd> Gadasz z nim ciągle?
<gjm> Właśnie skończyłem.
<Biszkopt> jest ktoś?
<ftpd> Nie.
<Biszkopt> Aug 19 01:21:13 Desktop kernel: [  795.031053] Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode 8131133
<Biszkopt> Aug 19 01:21:13 Desktop kernel: [  795.031059] Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<Biszkopt> spotkaliscie sie z takim czyms?
<dweller> masz kopie klucza?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-19
<jacekowski> Biszkopt: uszkodzony plik
<jacekowski> Biszkopt: albo calkiem albo sam klucz
<jacekowski> Biszkopt: chyba ze to pusty plik ktorego ecryptfs jeszcze nie zlapal
<Voldenet> http://pokazywarka.pl/kfb3ey/ <- polski deathmetal lat 90
<Voldenet> raczej... +18
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<szkodnik> hej bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> helo szkodnik :)
<Biszkopt> jacekowski: jak to naprawić, nei bawilem sie ecryptfs nigdy a przez to nie moge sie zalogowac
<Biszkopt> bo po logowaniu wraca mnie do ekranu logowania
<Dreadlish> rekurencja!
<gjm> Cześć Dreadlish.
<Dreadlish> cześć gjm
<Biszkopt_> chyba ze to nie to, bo ktos inny ma podobny blad przy logowaniu ale moze sie zalogowac
<Biszkopt_> nie wiem, glupi juz jestem
<bastetmilo> po co mi krzyż?
<gjm> Żebyś poczuła jego brzemię.
<bastetmilo> yyy
<Dreadlish> ukrzyżowana bastet
<Dreadlish> mamuś
<bastetmilo> to takie antychrześcijańskie
<bastetmilo> i na dodatek w niedziele
<Dreadlish> e tam
<bastetmilo> poganie
<lisu> powitać
<Voldenet> powitać
<CookieM> tnij.org/piona5
<bastetmilo> ktoś korzystał kiedyś z aria2 do ściagania z rapida?
<Voldenet> z rapidshare?
<Voldenet> ja korzystałem
<bastetmilo> i? Jak się sprawdza?
<Voldenet> całość sprowadza się do stworzenia skryptu, który wyśle curl POSTem dane do serwera
<Voldenet> i w --cookie-jar dać nazwę ciastka
<Voldenet> potem do aria2c daje się parametr --load-cookies
<Voldenet> plik z ciastkiem
<Voldenet> i gotowe
<Voldenet> elegancko, wyciągałem swego czasu prędkości rzędu kilku megabajtów na sekundę
<Voldenet> aria2 to chyba najlepszy pobieracz
<Voldenet> a testowałem ich kilka
<bastetmilo> hm. pobieranie wgtem było łatwiejsze
<Voldenet> wget odpada na starcie, bo trzeba by oskryptować tworzenie kilku części i łączenie ich
<bastetmilo> tzn. kiedyś było łatwiejsze
<Voldenet> jest łatwiejsze
<Voldenet> ale nie szybsze
<Voldenet> bo w aria2 można dać kilka urli do jednego pliku
<Voldenet> czyli jak miałem np. konta premium na megaupload i fileserve, to mogłem z obu naraz pobierać
<bastetmilo> uhum
<bastetmilo> firefox pobrał mi 1.3GB w 20 minut, ale musze mieć coś co ograniczy szybkość pobierania
<Voldenet> aria2 ma --max-overall-download-limit
<bastetmilo> własnie czytam na wiki archa
 * bastetmilo machneła następną słit nocie na blogaska
<Dreadlish> masz blogaska?
<bastetmilo> mam 3 swoje blogaski i prowadzę firmowego
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> nie za dużo jak na jedną osobę? ;D
<Dreadlish> (chyba, że masz alterego itp.0
<Dreadlish> )*
<bastetmilo> są rózne - nie moge trzymac tego w jednym miejscu
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> to rozumiem
<bastetmilo> teraz muszę sie polansowac w socialmedia
<Dreadlish> lans i bans
<Dreadlish> i cała ta patatajnia
<bastetmilo> własnie
<Dreadlish> a odtwarzacza jak nie było tak nie ma
<Dreadlish> a przydałoby się coś kupić :<
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> jest może jakis spec mysql-owy obecny?
<jacekowski> a moze napiszesz czego nie umiesz?
<lisu> jacekowski: jak on może napisać, skoro tego nie umie ;)
<drathir> nie bardziej z teoretycznej strony czy są jakieś sposoby optymalizacji deadlockow niedomknietych połączeń? Biorąc pod uwagę, że ram jest w pliku swap...
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> co sie nie rozlacza?
<jacekowski> i jakie deadlocki?
<drathir> zapomniałem dodać, że nietypowe... Hrhr czyli dajmy na to system 512mb ramu wykorzystywane przez system czyli utworzony jest swap wielkości 4gb i można powiedzieć, że ram jest na dysku w pliku swap... Czy są jakieś sposoby optymalizacji mysql pod taka konfiguracje, żeby wyeliminować deadlock oraz unclosed connection?
<jacekowski> no, mniejsze cache per polaczenie i w ogole
<jacekowski> a unclosed connections to problem klienta
<drathir> domyślam się, że są one spowodowane "wolniejszym ramem" czyli zapisem zawartości ramu w pliku swap na dysku..
<jacekowski> poczytaj sobie o wszystkich parametrach mysql
<jacekowski> buforach i w ogole
<jacekowski> i zredukuj
<drathir> no właśnie serwer co się łączy z baza mysql jest pewny sprawdzony bo na normalnej - nocnej konfiguracji działa, więc skupiłem się na próbie optymalizacji mysql-a ... trochę z cache i priorytetem się bawiłem, ale za dużej różnicy nie zauważyłem...
<jacekowski> zminimalizuj
<jacekowski> http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/reducing-mysql-memory-usage-for-low-end-boxes/
<jacekowski> http://wiki.vpslink.com/Low_memory_MySQL_/_Apache_configurations
<drathir> dziękuję za pomysły w sumie też cały czas w między czasie czytam i szukam, tak tylko przy okazji wolałem się zapytać czy w ogóle coś takiego jest możliwe, żeby w ciemno całkiem nie szukać czegoś co mogłoby być niewykonalne...
<jacekowski> mialem mysql na maszynie z 128MB ramu
<jacekowski> ktora miala kupe innych zajec
<jacekowski> i dzialalo to
<drathir> wow ładnie...
<CookieM> http://quijost.com/wiki/Low_memory_configuration
<bastetmilo> czy ma ktoś Gre o Tron w pdf? Ostatni tom mnie interesuje
<Matan> ktoś z was ma ThinClient'a?
<BlessJah> widział ktoś marcina?
<Matan> bastetmilo: mnie już po drugim wkurzyło..., jakoś pierwszy chyba był najlepszy
<bastetmilo> Matan: ja już jestem wkurzona od trzeciego tomu, ale to nie zmienia faktu że chce się dowiedzieć co będzie dalej.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: taniec ze smokami?
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: ale po angielsku?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tak.
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: nie.
<Voldenet> to nie poradzę, mam 3 kopie i wszystkie po angielsku
<bastetmilo> I już dziękuję, znalazłam w końcu dobrą wersję.
<Voldenet> nie umiem angielskiego na tyle, żeby to przeczytać, ale lans, że mam
<bastetmilo> Nie zależy mi tak bardzo, żeby to męczyć w oryginale.
<bastetmilo> Ale nie obrażę się za najnowszą Novik :)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Dance_with_Dragons
<BlessJah> streszczenie jest
<bastetmilo> aż tak zła ta książka nie jest, żebym straszczenie czytała
<BlessJah> podejrzewam ze czesc lektur az taka zla nie byla
<BlessJah> nie widze zwiazku
<bastetmilo> trudno
<eftepede> cz.
<eftepede> co za kupa, auto auth w yaaic mi nie klika
<m477> dzień doberek :+)
<BlessJah> kto ci tak sfagocytował twarz?
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Jak żyjecie?
<gjm> Cześć Wizard :)
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<gjm> Wizard: Spójrz a Access Listę (:
<bastetmilo> o. Wizard.
<Wizard> No masz pełną władzę chyba.
<bastetmilo> Nie tylko on.
<gjm> Ano właśnie.
<Wizard> I BlessJah i ty.
<bastetmilo> tia.
<gjm> Się porobiło.
<Dreadlish> o mamo.
<m477> o tato.
<m477> :)
<Dreadlish> o m477!
<Dreadlish> ;D
<m477> :> ?
<Dreadlish> mjeliart lat cie chłopie nie widziałem.
<Wizard> Ukrywam się.
<Wizard> Wycofałem się w cienie.
<m477> Dreadlish: czemu
<m477> nigdzie nie wychodzilem
<gjm> Wizard: A u Ciebie co tam?
<Wizard> Nic.
<Wizard> Byłem na urlopie.
<Wizard> Schudłem 2kg, po staremu ;]
<Dreadlish> hmm... czyżby czyżby ignorelist?
<m477> jacekowski: jak zamontowalem ten swapoplik, to moge go teraz bezkarnie wyrzucic, czy musze go odmontowac?
<Wizard> Swapa się nie montuje, swap się włącza i wyłącza.
<Wizard> Zrób na nim najpierw swapoff.
<m477> ok
<m477> dzięks
<Wizard> Jak zwykle niewiele się tu dzieje :)
<Wizard> To uciekam, pa.
<gjm> >:
<Matan> !seen myszata
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<Matan> `seen myszata
<Przekliniak> Matan: I have not seen myszata.
<Matan> `seen Myszata
<Przekliniak> Matan: I have not seen Myszata.
<Matan> damn...
<bastetmilo> No co za typ.
<Matan> huh?
<m477> Dreadlish: że ja?
<Dreadlish> re
<m477> siedze w pracy :)
<ftpd> Re.
<gjm> Er.
<ftpd> Jakiś dobry serial potrzebuję.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: kryminał? Koemdia?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Kryminał/scifi.
<bastetmilo> Sherlocka widziałeś już?
<ftpd> Oczywiście.
<bastetmilo> Above suspicion?
<ftpd> Nie znam.
<m477> ftpd: breaking bad, sons of anarchy
<ftpd> Długie odcinki.
<ftpd> m477: Nie bawi mnie o ćpunach. Gang motorowy ewentualnie jeszcze.
<ftpd> Skończyłem wcozraj Continuum.
<m477> BB nie jest o cpunach
<ftpd> Zastanawiam się nad Grimm.
<bastetmilo> uu'
<bastetmilo> nie podobało mi się
<bastetmilo> sztuczne
<ftpd> Co, Grimm?
<bastetmilo> No.
<bastetmilo> I Lost Girls
<ftpd> "Zbieg wydarzeń sprawia że główny bohater wraz ze swoim byłym uczniem Jessem Pinkmanem zaczynają produkować metamfetaminę, która okazuję się najczystszym i najlepszym narkotykiem na rynku."
<bastetmilo> wszystko to wygląda dla mnie jak Buffy
<ftpd> m477: No sorry. O dragach. Nie bawi.
<m477> :(
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Defying Gravity, Continuum, V, Misfits.
<ftpd> Tego typu klimaty. Sajfaj.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: A. To ja nie lubię..
<bastetmilo> Wole kryminały.
<bastetmilo> I obyczajowe.
<bastetmilo> hum. A serial o lesbijkach widziałeś?
<m477> ahah
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Może Castle?
<ftpd> W Castle gra pan z Firefly <3
<bastetmilo> Aaa. Próbowałam to oglądać, ale postacie jakies takie papierowe były,
<bastetmilo> porzuciłam. Z kolei Bones czasami z nudów oglądam.
<bastetmilo> Tam gra facet z Buffy
<ftpd> Nie oglądałem Buffy.
<bastetmilo> który jest nomnomnom
<bastetmilo> aa. Diabelko polecał Alcatraz
<ftpd> Ogólnie wampiry w dowolnej postaci mnie nie kręcą. Ok, czysto Stockerowskie ujęcie niech będzie. Ale reszta bardzo nie.
<ftpd> J. J. Ambrams, o.
<bastetmilo> że niby własnie takie klimaty
<bastetmilo> ale chyba to zdjeli
<ftpd> Zdjęli, widzę na wiki.
<ftpd> Terra nova była zabawna.
<bastetmilo> Ja to sie nie mogę doczekać na Downton Abbey...
<bastetmilo> I Upstairs Downstairs
<ftpd> A to, no. Six Feet Under?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a to nie jest dramat/obyczajowy?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie wiem. A Falling Skies?
<bastetmilo> Nie widziałam.
<bastetmilo> ee. kosmici
<bastetmilo> z kosmitów to ja tylko archiwum X
<bastetmilo> I Fringe oglądałam, ale takie to głupie było
<ftpd> Wezmę dzisiaj 1. odcinek Falling Skies, jutro 1. odcinek Alcatraz.
<ftpd> I wybiorę.
<ftpd> Eee, falling skies to postapo.
<bastetmilo> z kosmitami
<ftpd> Nuda, ogólnie.
<szkodnik> moej koty nie dzisiaj kochaj nieprzecietnie... dostaly kuraka z rosolu ;)
<Ashiren> awwwww
<bastetmilo> a moje dziś udają zdechłe
<szkodnik> ta, jak obcarly do nieprzytomosci, to tez udaja zdechle :D
<szkodnik> tak smiesznei zwysaja im ogony i lebki z parapetu ;)
<ftpd> U Was też jest tak niemiłosiernie gorąco?
<bastetmilo> tak
<ftpd> 29° o tej porze to masakra jakaś.
<ftpd> Jeszcze na tym meczu w pełnym słońcu siedziałem.
<bastetmilo> na jakim meczu?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: https://www.facebook.com/events/304700632961949/
<bastetmilo> ooo
<ftpd> shpaq grał.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details/1545/the_farmhouse.html - jakie to jest śliczne <3
<bastetmilo> widoczek niczego sobie
<ftpd> Uwielbiam takie tapety.
<m477> mmm pizza z lidla 4 sery, idzie sie porzygac <3
<szkodnik> hmm ja nigdy nie mam tapety
<szkodnik> i tak jest nonstop zaslonieta
<ftpd> Ja ma przezroczysty terminal :P
<ftpd> m477: Z Kauflanda jest całkiem si. Oczywiście do Dr. Oetker Ristorante nie umywa się NIC, ale mrożona marki Kaufland jest zadziwiająco dobra.
<gjm> Wypadałoby zjeść kolację.
<ftpd> EJ!
<ftpd> A może w końcu 2. sezon BSG?
<ftpd> :P
<m477> mozna dla terminala osobne tlo ustawic
<gjm> No co Ty?
<ftpd> m477: Nieprawda. To zależy od terminala. A dokładniej: od emulatora terminala. Ale i tak thank you, Cpt. Obvious.
<m477> np
<gjm> Taki urxvt na przykład jest lamerski bo się nie da.
<ftpd> gjm: Da się.
<gjm> O widzisz, to jednak ja jestem lamerski.
<Voldenet> przezroczysty terminal jest paskudny
<ftpd> Tylko w defaulcie nie jest pewnie zbudowany z tą opcją.
<ftpd> Paskudny to jest biały terminal.
<Voldenet> jedyna przydatna opcja z przezroczystym terminalem to możliwość wyłączenia przezroczystości
<ftpd> Voldenet: Masz może przy sobie (w kieszeni) długopis?
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> mam obok siebie
<ftpd> No patrz. Kompletnie się nie przygotowałeś. Długopisu nie masz, gustu nie masz... Ech.
<Voldenet> a co?
<Voldenet> gust mam, ale niebywale niewygodnie się na jakimkolwiek innym tekście używa terminala
<Voldenet> tzn. masz tekst i nad tym terminal
<Voldenet> który jest półprzezroczysty
<Voldenet> Tak, przezroczyste rzeczy ładnie wyglądają
<Voldenet> ale kłócą się z użytecznością
<ftpd> a) możesz dopasować poziom przezroczystości; b) w większości sensownych terminal emulators możesz ustawić blura.
<gjm> E tam, jak nie przesadzisz to może być.
<Voldenet> no, mam blura
<Voldenet> w sumie ciekawie się tego używa
<ftpd> Voldenet: http://cl.ly/image/16470t2i2719
<ftpd> Nie narzekam.
<Voldenet> no cóż, każdy używa jak mu wygodnie
<Marqin> hej
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metoda_gumowej_kaczuszki
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Robisz tak?
<gjm> LOL
<szkodnik> jej juz 22
<szkodnik> trzeba sie zbierac
<bastetmilo> ftpd: heh. Właśnie czytałam o tym przed godziną. Ale nie - choć mam dosyć podobna metodę :)
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, opowiadas kotom? ;)
<m477> ;d
<m477> ftpd: nie mam kaczki
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: heh, nie, bo już nie siedza ze mna przy pracy
<bastetmilo> zresztą nigdy nie chciały słuchać
<ftpd> m477: Ciebie nie pytałem, ale dzięki za info.
<m477> ;/
<CookieM_> http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Rubber_Duckie_%28duck%29 to chyba protoplas(tk)a
<zielony> cześć wszystkim
<zielony> szukając sposobu na pobieranie filmów z youtube
<zielony> trafiłem na Clipgrab
<zielony> znalazłem opis instalacji dla buntu 11.10
<zielony> instalacja w terminalu poprzez komendy:
<zielony> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clipgrab-team/ppa
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, moje nonstop siedza ze mna
<zielony> sudo apt-get update
<szkodnik> i zawsze podsluchuja :P
<zielony> sudo apt-get install clipgrab
<szkodnik> dobra, pora do lozka
<szkodnik> dobrej nocy
<zielony> ale po wpisaniu pierwszej dostałem komunikat:
<zielony> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<zielony> na moim kompie mam buntu 8.04
<zielony> wie ktoś może jak ten program zainstalować..?
<szkodnik> 8.04 brzmi strasznie nie na czasie
<szkodnik> ale ja sie nie zna,
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: moj tez teraz lezy i patrzy co robie. Ale oczekuje, że bede mówiła mu jaki jest sliczny i mądry :)
<bastetmilo> i cmokała w czółko
<szkodnik> a kiedy mowiez cos innego, to nie slucha? ;)
<CookieM_> a nie próbowałeś zainstalować jakiegoś dedykowanego dodatku do fx'a?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: patrzy na mnie złym okiem
<szkodnik> dzifffka:<
<bastetmilo> z dezaoprobatą
<szkodnik> dobra, ide do wyra
<bastetmilo> no czas sie zbierac
<szkodnik> pobudka o 5:30...
<szkodnik> bede chyba dzis spac na kanapie, w sypialni taki zaduch, ze nie ma czym oddychac:<
<zielony> CookieM_ wiem że na Windzie jako dodatek działa RealPlayer, ale nie wiedziałem że są jakieś na Lina
<szkodnik> na kanapie=z kotami
<szkodnik> wiec sie tez nie wyspie
<CookieM_> masz firefoxa na tym ubuntu?
<gjm> szkodnik: Koty mogą spać wszędzie.
<szkodnik> gjm, do sypiakni nie maja wstepu
<szkodnik> mam dmuchane lozko
<zielony> CookieM_: mam
<szkodnik> kiepsko sie komponuje z kocimi pazurami
<szkodnik> poza tym spanie z kocimi klakami odpada, jak dla mnie
<szkodnik> no  taki kolega, co tu czasem wpada ma taka alergie na koty, ze gdyby one tam spaly, to on by tu nie przychodzil :D
<gjm> Koty mają futerko a nie kłaki.
<bastetmilo> mają milutkie pachnące futerka
<CookieM_> menu-narzędzia-dodatki-wyszukaj 'youtube video downloader'
<szkodnik> maja, to prawa
<ftpd> A apt w 8.04 umie w ogóle ppa?
<szkodnik> ale jak to futerko zaczyna cis ie dostawac do nosa w czasie snu, to juz nie jest takie milutkie...
<bastetmilo> a ja sie wyśpia na świeżym praniu to pachną kwiatkami z plynu do płukania
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, swiezym, w sensi jeszcze mokrym?
<bastetmilo> nie, no - wypranym wyschnietym
<ftpd> Ej.
<ftpd> Pomóżcie.
<ftpd> Wychodzi na to, że jestem idiota :(
<CookieM_> powinno wyskoczyć kilka wyników, ja polecam easy yt video downloader
<szkodnik> moje uwielbija spac w misce, w ktorej zanosze pranie na balkon do wieszania
<szkodnik> po prostu kochaja zapach tego plynu do plukania, ktory uzywam
<szkodnik> ftpd, na to nie ma lekarstwa
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> No bo...
<ftpd> mówią, że inteligentni ludzie się nie nudzą.
<szkodnik> moge ci co najwyzej pozyczyc wiatrowke
<ftpd> A mi się tak kurewsko nudzi... :(
<szkodnik> idz spac?
<ftpd> E tam.
<szkodnik> ftpd, skoro sie nudzisz, to ja mam 2 lazienki do wyszorowania
<szkodnik> nie zdarzylam dzisiaj
<szkodnik> a i jeszcze umyc kafelki w kuchni by sie przydalo
<szkodnik> i wyczyscic piekarnik
<ftpd> "zdążyłam".
<szkodnik> mozliwe :P
<szkodnik> ftpd, mozna tez umyc pare okien
<szkodnik> ogolnie, u mnie sie da nudzic :D
<szkodnik> nie da*
<ftpd> Ale w podróży byłoby nudno.
<szkodnik> ksiazka?
<szkodnik> ja ostatno w pociagach wladce pierscieni dokonczylam :D
<szkodnik> po latach przerwy :P
<ftpd> Właśnie nie mam nic do czytania pod ręką poza Beckettem.
<ftpd> (Simonem, niestety.)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to idż spać
<bastetmilo> ja zaraz to zrobię :)
<ftpd> Nie umiem o takiej godzinie niegodnej.
<szkodnik> dlaczego niestety?:D
<ftpd> Spałem do 13:00.
<szkodnik> do pociagu takei ksiazki nadaja sie doskonale ;)
<m477> slabo ja do 17
<szkodnik> ja w pociagach cytam kinga, ludluma itp :D
<szkodnik> no dobra, to jeszcze dopije to piwo, zanim pojde
 * szkodnik mowi wszystkim dobranoc
<zielony> CookieM_: dzięki, znalazło 5 dodatków
<zielony> CookieM_: nie wiesz czy można dodać więcej niż jeden dodatek?
<ftpd> szkodnik: Nie lubię Kinga, Ludluma nie czytałem.
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: Alcatraz jest moim zdaniem elo, tylko niestety je przerwali ;s
<Diabelko> bo według ludzi nie było elo
<ftpd> Ja to Praczeta lubię. Ćwieka. Pilipiuka. Bretta.
<ftpd> Wegnera <3
<qermit> o/
<ftpd> Właśnie, muszę 4. część Bretta dorwać, nigdzie nie ma ostatnio. Zamówię.
<CookieM_> ja mam 2, ale nie zalecam za dużo, mogą wysypać firefoxa, szczególnie na hmm czerwonych stronach
<Diabelko> ftpd: czytaj Tolkiena, bądź mainstreamowy
<ftpd> Próbowałem kiedyś. Przeczytałem drużynę, 20 stron two towers i się poddałem.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: o. W koncu też ktoś lubi terrego
<Diabelko> albo bądź total hipsterem i kup sobie książki na storybundle.com
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: "w końcu też" :D
<bastetmilo> tolkien jest starym nudziarze
<bastetmilo> m
<Diabelko> praktycznie wszyscy czytający książki go lubią
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ale Ty lubisz zimistrze albo inne takie w północ się odzieję.
<Diabelko> tych nielubiących jest bardzo mało ;)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: lubie wszystkie Pratchetty i mam prawie wszytskie
<bastetmilo> teraz czekam na Dodgera
<zielony> CookieM_: tego dodatku 'easy yt' nie znalazło; waham się pomiędzy dwoma
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja mam całą serię o straży tylko + te o 'kulturze masowej', typu Prawda albo Muzyka Duszy.
<ftpd> I zastanawiam się, którą serię teraz kupować.
<zielony> CookieM_: BYTubeD, bo ma nawyższy ranking
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no wiedzmy
<ftpd> bastetmilo: No właśnie chyba bardziej śmierć. Niania Ogg mnie denerwuje niesamowicie.
<CookieM_> ants downloader jest niezły,bo ściąga klipy praktycznie z każdej strony; zawsze możesz odinstalować
<bastetmilo> Nie serie z Tiffany jak Ci sie nie podoba
<bastetmilo> Niania Ogg jest starym tobołem
<ftpd> (Właśnie chciałem zamiast 'denerwuje' napisać brzydkie słowo, ale się powstrzymałem!)
<ftpd> No, ale Agnes jest głupia, a Babci Weatherwax jest mało.
<zielony> CookieM_: drugi to - Complete Youtube Saver
<bastetmilo> Eee
<bastetmilo> ale Agnes pojawia sie dopiero przy 4 tomie wiedzm chyba
<ftpd> Serii z Tiffany nie czytałem, trochę mi się to infantylne wydaje.
<CookieM_> popróbuj, jakiś na pewno ci przypadnie do gustu
<ftpd> Ja lubię te, co się dzieją w mieście.
<bastetmilo> mozesz jeszcze sprobowac te poza seriami
<bastetmilo> Piramidy i Pomniejsze Bóstwa
<bastetmilo> tez dobre
<ftpd> No te to znam.
<ftpd> Część mam.
<zielony> CookieM_: ten grugi ma w opisie, że ściąga w wielu formatach flv mp4 i także fullHD na którym mi zależy
<bastetmilo> oczywiscie zostaja te z czarodziejami
<ftpd> Nieeeeee.
<bastetmilo> ale ja ich nie lubie
<ftpd> Nie znosze Rincewinda.
<bastetmilo> Ale juz ta o pilce noznej była spoko
<bastetmilo> było mało Rincewinda
<CookieM_> wiesz hd on ci ściągnie, ale format pliku jest jeszcze ważny; ja zadowalam się mp4
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Tę traktuję jako 'seria o kulturze'. Tak jak ruchome obrazki.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja czekam BARDZO na raj podatkowy.
<bastetmilo> oj, żebyśmy się na to doczekali...
<zielony> CookieM_: tzn że format pliku nie zależy od dodatku..?
<gjm> zielony: http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/
<bastetmilo> Ja gdzies czytałam, że jeszcze o skautingu bedzie
<bastetmilo> jeden tom
<CookieM_> twórcy niektórych dodatków każą sobie zapłacić za ściąganie plików w dobrych formatach
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Piekło Pocztowe i Świat Finansjery kocham. Kocham kocham kocham. I film był o dziwo świetny.
<zielony> gjm: polecasz ten soft?
<zielony> gjm: musiałbym zainstalować pythona
<gjm> Python się zawsze przydaje. Poza tym przecież jest zainstalowany.
<ftpd> Jak można w 2012 roku nie mieć pythona?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: Świat finansjery nie był taki dobry jak piekło pocztowe
<zielony> ja mam buntu 8.04 i nie wiem czy w nim jest pytho
<bastetmilo> A film faktycznie - był fajny
<gjm> zielony: 8.04 jest _odrobinę_ starawe.
<ftpd> zielony: Weź zrób upgrade.
<bastetmilo> dobra, idę spać. Dobranoc wszystkim o/
<ftpd> pa.
<jacekowski> m477: musisz odmontowac
<qermit> gjm: co z tym piwem?
<jacekowski> m477: swapoff /swapoplik
<m477> jacekowski: ok, juz mi wizard napisal
<zielony> gjm: gdy jakiś czas temu aktualizacje dały znać o nowej wersji, od razu w to kliknąłem, ale po chwili wywaliło błąd
<CookieM_> \o
<gjm> Hmmm... pewnie dlatego że to pierdyliard wersji różnicy
<gjm> qermit: Dam znać.
<ftpd> zielony: Dude, masz system, który był wydany CZTERY LATA TEMU. Najprościej to weź się zaoraj w ogóle na czysto.
<ftpd> Bo jak zadajesz takie pytania, jak zadajesz, to upgrade Ci nie wyjdzie i potrwa 3 dni.
<zielony> ftpd: z tobą nie rozmawiam baranie, więc nie czytaj moich wiadomości, bo mnie wkurwiasz cwelu
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Dobranoc.
<ftpd> gjm: Zezwalam na użycie argumentu siły.
<DaZ> o, zabawnie u was :x
<ftpd> Ja mu po prostu chciałem pomóc :(
<ftpd> Ciekawe, który to. Bo z takim nickiem był 1. raz.
<ftpd> Nie tamuzin, bo tamuzin ma neo.
<jacekowski> a to codziennie jakis
<gjm> Kolano przynajmniej rozruszam.
<lala> Jak włożyłam płyte dvd to gdzie znajdę zawartość?
<CookieM_> w menedżerze plików?
<lala> przepraszam mam system 3 dni, gdzie?
<CookieM_> ubuntu?
<gjm> Alt+F2 i wpisujesz "nautilus", powinnaś mieć z lewej strony płytę.
<lala> tak
<ftpd> A "samo się" nie montuje?
<ftpd> I nie ma na desktopie ikonki?
<lala> nic nie ma
<ftpd> 23:40:06 |         gjm @ | Alt+F2 i wpisujesz "nautilus", powinnaś mieć z lewej strony płytę.
<ftpd> Też nie ma?
<ftpd> U.
<ftpd> Co jest na płycie?
<ftpd> Jaki ma format?
<lala> podobno jakiś film
<lala> nic nie ma
<lala> tzn po wpisaniu nautilus
<ftpd> Ale uruchamia Ci się ten nautilus?
<lala> katalog domowy się uruchamia
<ftpd> No. I w panelu po lewej nie ma płyty?
<ftpd> Tam są jakieś śmieszne elementy, afair.
<lala> nie
<ftpd> U.
<ftpd> To odpal terminal (wiesz jak?).
<gjm> Ale co, automontowania by nie było?
<ftpd> gjm: Może płyta z 'czymś', nie z normalnym iso9660/udf-em.
<gjm> 23:42 < lala> podobno jakiś film
<gjm> No właśnie, "podobno"/
<lala> nie wiem
<ftpd> lala: A to jest w ogóle taki, wiesz, 'film na diwidi', że wsadzasz do odtwarzacza i teges, czy ktoś Ci nagrał plik z filmem na płytkę?
<lala> to drugie
<ftpd> lala: Zatem: tak samo, jak odpalałaś nautilusa, odpal terminal.
<gjm> lala: ALT+F2 → Wpisujesz "gnome-terminal...
<ftpd> alt+f2 i wpisz.
<ftpd> Samo terminal funguje,
<gjm> A to nie wiem.
<lala> ok
<ftpd> Masz ten terminal?
<lala> tak
<ftpd> No to wpisz 'mount' (i enter potem) i skopiuj to, co się pokaże na http://wklej.org
<ftpd> I nam daj linka.
<ftpd> POD ŻADNYM POZOREM nie wklejaj tego bezpośrednio tutaj, bo strzelimy focha.
<ftpd> ;-)
<lala> http://wklej.org/id/814503/
<ftpd> No, to trochę kupa, nie ma automontowania.
<ftpd> gjm: Jak się teraz standardowo nazywa urządzenie z cd? /dev/sr0, czy coś?
<gjm> U mnie tak.
<ftpd> (ja nie mam napędu optycznego w serwerze :P)
<ftpd> lala: ls /dev/sr0 (w terminalu) wypisuje /dev/sr0, czy komunikat, że nie ma takiego pliku?
<lala> dev sro
<ftpd> No to sro.
<ftpd> lala: sudo mkdir /media/racuszek
<gjm> :)
<ftpd> lala: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/racuszek
<ftpd> lala: Jak zapyta o hasło, to jest to Twoje hasło usera, którym się logujesz.
<ftpd> lala: I ono się nie będzie pojawiało podczas wpisywania, !!11oneoneoeleven, ale DON'T PANIC.
<ftpd> lala: I jak to zrobisz, wklej komendy z ich ewentualnymi wynikami na wklej.org i pokaż.
<lala> zasugeruj się nickiem to mi zajmnie troche czasu
<gjm> ftpd: Dobrze sobie radzisz :)
<ftpd> lala: Mam dla Ciebie czas do jutra do 8:30, bo wtedy wychodzę do pracy. Take your time, ja i tak serial oglądam.
<lala> a jeśli punkt montowania media racuszek nie istnieje?
<ftpd> gjm: DajPanSpokój, nie pomagałem end-userom od lat. Ale kiedyś pracowałem u ISP, to się odbierało dziennie kilkadziesiąt telefonów i tłumaczyło start uruchom cmd i piszemi literki, ja daje imiona a pani literki, joł. Irena Paweł Cezary Olga Natalia Franciszek Irena Grzegorz!
<gjm> To nie zrobiłaś "sudo mkdir /media/racuszek"
<ftpd> lala: To nie wykonałaś pierwszej komendy, sudo mkdir /media/racuszek
<gjm> Albo zrobiłaś źle.
<ftpd> lala: Albo zrobiłaś źle.
<ftpd> gjm: l-)
<gjm> ftpd: A "/" jak czytałeś?
<ftpd> lala: Taki hint: zamiast 'racuszek' możesz wpisać co chcesz, na przykład 'ftpdjestspokokolesiem' (bez spacji polecam, łatwiej). Byle w obu komendach tak samo.
<lala> 1 komenda nie akceptowala hasłą
<ftpd> lala: No to ją wpisz jeszcze raz, z poprawnym hasłem.
<ftpd> A potem jeszcze raz drugą.
<gjm> Ewentualnie możesz dać gksu, wtedy pokaże kropki przy wpisywaniu.
<ftpd> lala: Dla lepszej współpracy raportuj może od razu takie rzeczy. Jak dostajesz dwie komendy i pierwsza jest no-no, to mów nam to, zamiast od razu przechodzić do drugiej.
<ftpd> gjm: "Taka kreseczka przekrzywiona jak w adresie strony www, koło shifta, wie pani, gdzie jest shift?"
<lala> brak nośnika w dev sro
<ftpd> A masz więcej napędów optycznych?
<ftpd> Czy tylko jeden?
<lala> jeden
<gjm> Na pewno "sro"?
<gjm> (:
<ftpd> lala: sr0. Tam jest zero.
<gjm> Sro to ptok.
<ftpd> es
<ftpd> er
<ftpd> zero
<m477> st
<lala> sro :D
<m477> sto
<gjm> Skopiuj i wklej.
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> sr0
<ftpd> /dev/sr0
<ftpd> Dokładnie tak.
<lala> oj i tak wiecie o co chodzi
<ftpd> Kurde.
<ftpd> My wiemy.
<ftpd> Ale Ty masz napisać poprawnie.
<gjm> Wiedzieć wiemy, ale nie jesteśmy pewni.
<ftpd> I musimy mieć pewność, że robisz dokładnie to, o co Cię prosimy.
<lala> sr0
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Przeklej na wklej.org dokładnie, co robisz i jaki wywala błąd.
<gjm> To eject, wytrzyj płytę i spróbuj ponownie :)
 * gjm napisałby coś jeszcze ale się powstrzyma
 * lala ma nick jaki ma nie bez powodu
<ftpd> lala: Już się nie użalaj nad sobą. My jesteśmy fajni i cierpliwi.
<ftpd> Piszesz po polsku, nie zachowujesz się jak skończony kretyn - damy radę.
<lala> http://wklej.org/id/814515/
<ftpd> Fajne masz hasło :P
<CookieM_> a tam, niejaką Adę uważa się za pioniera informatyki
<ftpd> lala: No to nie widzi Ci płyty. I to raczej komputer nie widzi, nie system.
<ftpd> lala: Ta płyta jest na 100% dobra? Działa na komputerze mamy/brata/lokalnego dilera?
<lala> innej poszukam zaraz
<gjm> Możesz spróbować cat /dev/sr0, jak wyskoczą krzaczki wiedz że coś się dzieje.
<lala> nie ma krzaczków
<ftpd> lala: Istnieje zatem duża szansa, że płyta jest do niczego.
<qermit> a poprosiliście o dmesg?
<ftpd> qermit: A czytałeś kiedyś /help last?
<qermit> nie
<ftpd> Polecam. Zwłaszcza do poduszki.
<gjm> qermit: Ma być łopatologicznie.
<lala> płyty z muzyką również nie znalazło
<qermit> lala: płyty z muzyką nie znajdzie
<qermit> tzn cdaudio
<qermit> dla przypomnienia - jaką płytę chcesz zamontować, bo dopiero przyszedłem
<lala> qermit: czemu?
<ftpd> lala: Bo to inny format.
<ftpd> qermit: Z danymi.
<qermit> lala: bo tak jest zbudowany system linux
<ftpd> lala: Testuj na płytce z danymi innej. Takiej z muzyką wkładanej do boomboksa nie znajdzie i już.
<qermit> najpierw bym zrobił file -s /dev/sr0
<qermit> oczywiście przez sudo
<qermit> ewentualnie cdrecord -v dev=/dev/sr0 -toc
<ftpd> Nie mieszaj jej.
<qermit> ftpd: ale to jest najważniejsze w całym procesie montowania
<ftpd> cdrecord? No.
<ftpd> Najważniejszy.
<lala> nie mam więcej płyt więc dzieki za pomoc ;p
<ftpd> To i dobrze, płyty to przeżytek.
<ftpd> A skoro masz na niej nagrany od kogoś film, to to pirat.
<ftpd> A piraty się ściąga z internetów.
<qermit> ftpd: baranie - przecież ta komenda służy do sprawdzania zawartości cd
<ftpd> A nie nosi na płytach.
<morpheush> witam płyte cdaudio można zgrać na dysk hdd programem k3b, bo płyty z muzą nie zamontujesz
<lala> ten byl z ćwiczeniami od babki z fitnesu, takiego nie znajdziesz ;_;
<ftpd> U.
<qermit> lala: wykonaj cdrecord -v dev=/dev/sr0 -toc i wklej
<ftpd> A już miałem Cię prosić o fotkę w zamian za pomoc. Ale skoro potrzebujesz fitnesu, to nie wiem, czy chcę :P
<gjm> :)
<qermit> ftpd: ty też
<lala> ftpd: już obczajony na fejsie jesteś ;p
<ftpd> qermit:
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % cdrecord -v dev=/dev/sr0 -toc
<ftpd> zsh: correct 'cdrecord' to '_cdrecord' [nyae]? n
<ftpd> zsh: command not found: cdrecord
<ftpd> qermit: PRZYKRO MI.
<qermit> ftpd: matk o boska
<ftpd> lala: He he. I jak wrażenia?
<lala> nie moja kategoria wiekowa?
<ftpd> A wyświetlam to publicznie? Ojej.
<lala> widze z twarzy?
<ftpd> Ja nie mam twarzy. Ja mam 'paskudny ryj', zapytaj qermita. Wczoraj mi tak mówił.
<gjm> ftpd: Jak Ona Cię znalazła?
<qermit> wczoraj mówiłem coś innego
<ftpd> gjm: Mam w gecos wpisane prawdziwe imię i nazwisko.
<ftpd> Także, kurde, noł czelendż.
<gjm> Nie zauważyłem do tej pory.
<ftpd> lala: A jaka Ty jesteś kategoria wiekowa?
<qermit> pewnie ma z 35 lat
<lala> napewno chcesz wiedzieć?
<qermit> i ma wacka
<ftpd> Hmm. Ilekroć piszesz "na pewno" łącznie - coraz mniej.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Ej, 35 to bym się akurat łapał w 'jej kategorię wiekową'. Takie milfy lubią młodszych.
<lala> o.o
<lala> gimbus z tej strony
<qermit> ale wacka masz
<gjm> To już bliżej mojej kategorii więc daj link.
<lala> a co sugerujesz się nickiem?
<pakos> milfy nie pisza "o.o"
<ftpd> lala: Jak legal, to nie jest tak źle.
<ftpd> Ja też lubię młodsze :P
<ftpd> Kurde, w jakim wieku się bywa w gimbazie?
<qermit> <16
<Jotekk_> 13-16
<Dreadlish> 14-16
<ftpd> U.
<lala> prokurator będzie
<Jotekk_> Witam wszystkich, mam problem :D
<ftpd> To tak BARELY LEGAL ewentualnie.
<qermit> chyba że jest osoba ciemna to może mieć nawet 18
<gjm> lala: Cześć, jestem Wojtek i też mam 13 lat.
<ftpd> Klasyka kinematografii.
<ftpd> Ej, ale teges.
<lala> gjm: boże.
<ftpd> Jakoś dziwnie.
<ftpd> lala: Za poprawnie piszesz na gimbusa.
<gjm> A nie, 12
<gjm> Nie znacie tego?
<gjm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0xyRzyqpqg
<ftpd> gjm: Znamy.
<qermit> to dzieci z gimnazium nie śpią jeszcze?
<qermit> WTF
<qermit> co z tym światem się porobiło
<lala> ftpd: haha nikt nigdy nie wierzy że mam 14
<pakos> wakacje maja
<qermit> i co z tego
<ftpd> Gimbusy walą " !!" albo "cześ pomocy tak wogole mam kompóter od 3 dni i nie wiem !!!!!!!??????"
<ftpd> Albo nie.
<ftpd> Gimbusy teraz nie piszą nawet "wogole".
<gjm> xDD
<ftpd> Oni piszą "wgl".
<ftpd> Co u cb, bo u mnie wgl dolina
<Jotekk_> hahah
<lala> wogle piszą
<qermit> lala: co masz z geografii?
<gjm> co u cb bo u mnie wgl dolina .! ;*
<lala> qermit: jakie to ma znaczenie skoro nic nie pamiętam? niby 5
<ftpd> Ej, kiedyś grałem w grę z typem młodszym od siebie i miałem go na komunikatorze. Koleżka notorycznie miał opis "SQL". Zapytałem go kiedyś, co developuje w tym SQL-u, a okazało się, że to skrót od 'szkoła' :(
<Dreadlish> ja też nigdy nie czaje :/
<gjm> ftpd: Było coś w tym stylu na bashu
<qermit> jak można nie wiedzieć co to znaczy SQL
<ftpd> No bo ich całe rzesze tak piszą.
<ftpd> Masz rację.
<qermit> tylko geriatryk myśli że to ma coś wspólnego z programowaniem
<ftpd> Strakszyrd Kłery Lengłydż to absolutna podstawa.
<qermit> ftpd: a wiesz co to znaczy NoSQL?
<gjm> Wagary?
<ftpd> ;-))
<ftpd> Albo kanikuły.
<ftpd> lala ma teraz NoSQL.
<ftpd> Jeszcze dwa tygodnie.
<lala> czuję się gimbem : <
<gjm> Masz ku temu podstawy.
<qermit> jeszcze tylko 2 płyty i będę miał zripowanego szwejka
 * gjm też jest młody i nie ma z tym problemu.
<ftpd> Oja, szwejka.
<ftpd> A 17 mgnień wiosny masz?
<qermit> nie podejrzewam
<ftpd> Muszę swojego byłego szefa ścignąć.
<ftpd> On miał.
<qermit> wziąłem od rodziców Tajemnicę 7 zegarów, Morderstwo w Orient Ekspresie i właśnie Szwejka
<qermit> już mi się znudziło jeżdzenie do pracy bezczynne
<ftpd> Ja futuramę oglądałem w mpk
<qermit> słyszeliście o tym, że Plichta jest tylko słupem?
<ftpd> Nie wiem, kto to Plichta.
<ftpd> Coś z tym całym ambergold?
<dweller> szef "alpen" gold
<ftpd> A.
<ftpd> Generalnie nie daję kupy w tej tematyce.
<ftpd> Z wyboru nie czytam wiadomości z kraju i ze świata. Wiem, że cośtam jakaś chryja z kasą i amber gold, bo dookoła ciągle o tym.
<ftpd> Ale szkoda mi życia na przejmowanie się.
<ftpd> To tak, jakbym płakał, bo Pan Norwego zabił Norweskie Dzieci. Albo bo Bus z Pielgrzymami się wykopyrtnął i wuchta Pielgrzymów powiększyła grono aniołków.
<ftpd> Nie znałem tych dzieci ani tych pielgrzymów. Ani tych, co utopili siano w amber gold.
<ftpd> Mam gdzieś.
<ftpd> Urocze dziecko. Gimbaza, a pisała jak człowiek.
<ftpd> +0.000000009 do wiary w system edukacji.
<ftpd> Ale to pewnie zasługa rodziców.
<piyrwadgjl> http://pastebin.com/fGUiVnHS Jak rozwiązać zależności?
<jacekowski> upgrade zrob najpierw
<jacekowski> i update
<piyrwadgjl> zrobiłem już
<piyrwadgjl> Najpierw update
<piyrwadgjl> potem upgrade
<jacekowski> to jeszcze dist-upgrade
<piyrwadgjl> Nic do aktualizacji nie ma...
<qermit> hmm, teraz moge synchronizować swoje WP7 przez WiFi
<qermit> nawet nie wiedziałem o tym
<Marqin> http://www.nurt.pl/?pg=71 lol
<qermit> Marqin: stare
<ftpd> Diabelko, bastetmilo: fajny ten Alcatraz po e01.
<ftpd> Marqin: Bardzo stare.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-12
<jacekowski> 1st
<TheNumb> 2rd
<bjfs> 4th
<gjm> last
<beboj> uzywa ktos, qnapi,gnapi ?
<DeXTeD> Tak, Qnapi
<beboj> jakiego repo uzywasz?
<DeXTeD> Nie nie zmieniałem wiec pewnie jakiegoś domyślnego
<TheNumb> Oglądanie filmów z napisami, lel
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: te po kantonsku tez ogladasz bez napisow ;)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: nie oglądam takich filmów.
<bastetmilo> a francuskie, japomnskie, hiszpanskie?
<bastetmilo> sorry za bledy, siedze w autobusie
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: nie oglądam :(
<TheNumb> Tylko angolski
<bastetmilo> straszne
<ftpd> Ja też oglądam z napisami, co z tego?
<TheNumb> Oj, nie udało mi się trololo :<
<gjm> boś TheDumb
<bastetmilo> gjm, wpadniesz na piwo?
<gjm> Kiedy?
<bastetmilo> czwartek, 19, znajomi znajomych
<bastetmilo> 19:00*
<gjm> Spróbuję ;)
<bastetmilo> postaraj sie :)
<drathir> bry...
<marcinusernet> Witam. Panowie czy opłaca się instalować Elementary OS?
<dweller> zależy czego wymagasz
<dweller> elementary to taki mac for linux
<marcinusernet> Stabilności wymagam. Żeby nic się nie krzaczyło.
<marcinusernet> A tak a propo to czy da się te efekty pulpitu tzn animacje, cienie wyłączyć?
<lisu> Dzień dobry.
<Quintasan> lisu: \o
<lisu> kope lat ;) Quintasan
<Quintasan> aż tyle?
<lisu> a choroba wie, już chwile wody nie lałem na kanale
<lisu> `karma
<Przekliniak> lisu: Highest karma: "DaZ, " (2), "ogarnia ktos tutaj qt/c" (2), and "Dreadlish" (2).  Lowest karma: "DaZ" (-1), "jacekowski" (0), and "#c" (1).
<lisu> o i Przekliniak działa :)
<gjm> Highes karma: DaZ & Lowest karma: Daz
<gjm> No super.
<lisu> faktycznie, nie zwróciłem uwagi, bo nie ma mnie tam :p
<lisu> ale znając życie, to konkurował bym z DaZ'em o Lowest ;)
<Quintasan> spoko
<Quintasan> lisu--
<Quintasan> :P
<gjm> lisu--
<gjm> `karma
<Przekliniak> gjm: Highest karma: "DaZ, " (2), "ogarnia ktos tutaj qt/c" (2), and "Dreadlish" (2).  Lowest karma: "lisu" (-2), "DaZ" (-1), and "jacekowski" (0).  You (gjm) are ranked 5 out of 25.
<gjm> Wygrałeś.
<lisu> lisu--
<lisu> `karma
<Przekliniak> lisu: Highest karma: "DaZ, " (2), "ogarnia ktos tutaj qt/c" (2), and "Dreadlish" (2).  Lowest karma: "lisu" (-2), "DaZ" (-1), and "jacekowski" (0).  You (lisu) are ranked 25 out of 25.
<dweller> `karma
<Przekliniak> dweller: Highest karma: "DaZ, " (2), "ogarnia ktos tutaj qt/c" (2), and "Dreadlish" (2).  Lowest karma: "lisu" (-2), "DaZ" (-1), and "jacekowski" (0).
<dweller> wee
<DaZ> how about umrzyjcie?
<lisu> 'ja-je-bie' ale sam sie nie zminusuje ;(
<jacekowski> lisu--
<dweller> lisu--
<Lucaszz> elo, wyszlo wrescie cos na ubunciaka co by moglo dorownac total commanderowi ?
<BlessJah> bash
<jacekowski> Lucaszz: midnight commander
<gjm> A to znacie? http://www.obsession.se/gentoo/
<Lucaszz> midnight commander nie ma podpowiadania sciezek ;p
<gjm> A co tu podpowiadać?
<lisu> nara
<denysonique> Jak zainstalowac niektore liby 32 bitowe?
<denysonique> na systemie 64
<denysonique> ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gjm> cośtam-multilib
<lucaszz> elo chce sie polaczyc po ssh
<lucaszz> no i wlaze w terminal
<lucaszz> wklepuje ssh nazwahosta.pl
<lucaszz> i z automatu ustawia zlego uzytkownika
<lucaszz> takiego jakiego mam zalogowanego w ubuntu,,,
<drathir> normalne zachowanie...
<lucaszz> to jak sie polaczyc po ssh jako uzytkownik123
<drathir> man ssh
<lucaszz> to moj pierwszy dzien z ssh
<lucaszz> yyy z ubuntu
<drathir> szukaj opcji -l
<lucaszz> w linuxie jest raczej man niz /? /help ?
<drathir> ssh wszedzie podobnie powinno sie zachowywac...
<drathir> man daje ladny dostep do manuali...
<drathir> ewentualnie ssh -h lub --help lub -help .
<drathir> ktores powinno zadzialac...
<lucaszz> dalem: ssh -l roman0077 roman0077.unixstorm.org i chyba dalej zle
<drathir> cos wyrzuca?
<lucaszz> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<drathir> nie dawaj spacji po -l
<drathir> albo za duzo blednych prob i zabezpieczenie sie wlaczylo na serwerze...
<lucaszz> dalem ssh roman0077@roman0077.unixstorm.org
<lucaszz> i to samo
<jacekowski> nie zeby cos
<jacekowski> ale
<jacekowski> Host roman0077.unixstorm.org not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<jacekowski> ssh user@nazwahosta
<drathir> polacz sie bezposrednio po ip moze...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-13
<nakazanieto> bastetmilo: ping
<bastetmilo> pong
<gjm> bonk
<Dreadlish> brzdęk
<onedeep69> czesc
<Dreadlish> ćźęść
<onedeep69> jak lacze sie putty do mojego linuxa to przy logowaniu jest: ad@91.228.196.105's password:
<onedeep69> mam domene z revem, gdzie moge to zmienic ?
<Dreadlish> tam gdzie hostname
<onedeep69> hostname jest jeszcze inny
<jacekowski> to po @zalezy od adresu na jaki sie laczys
<jacekowski> z
<onedeep69> lacze sie na mncorp.pl
<onedeep69> normalnie
<onedeep69> chociaz moment
<onedeep69> ok
<onedeep69> troche wstyd
<onedeep69> dzieki jacekowski
<zelas> Witam, mam pytanie jak zawsze. Są jakieś alternatywne sterowniki Nvidii na debiana? Bo mam Rive TNT i wyczytałem Wersja 71.86.xx niestety nie jest kompatybilna z aktualną wersją systemu. Niestety sterowniki podstawowe podczas instalacji obsluguja jakas chora rozdzielczosc 1900x1400 i nic nie widac na 17 calach. Kazda zmiana rozdzielczosci konczy sie niepowodzeniem.
<lucaszz> siedzi ktos z was na 2 monitorach?
<DaZ> zelas: nouveau
<gjm> no, przecież to zabytek
<DaZ> i zrob sobie normalny wpis monitora do xorga to ci pewnie tak nie zrobi :v
<lucaszz> jak wylaczyc panel boczny na drugim monitorze?
<DaZ> w sumie to vesa tez bedzie oke
<lucaszz> za cholere tego znalezc nie moge
<DaZ> nie zeby to potrafiło cokolwiek wyswietlac :3
<gjm> lucaszz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107583/how-can-i-remove-duplicate-second-unity-launcher-on-a-dual-screen-setup
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ptbhyol> (at askubuntu.com)
<zelas> Mam te nouveau chyba od poczatku
<zelas> i w /etc/X11/ nie ma xorg.
<zelas> Nawet terminal jest nieczytelny bo cały czas kreci mi ta rodzielczosc
<zelas> Jeżeli kupowalibyście pod serwer w domu płytę z procesore. To wybralibyście coś od AMD jakiegos Brazosa, czy Atoma od intela? Czy po prostu to co tańsze.
<lucaszz> sluchajcie mam sobie serwer pechapa w lokalizacji
<lucaszz> var/www/vip
<lucaszz> tzn projekt php o to chodzi
<lucaszz> i teraz robilem chmod 777
<lucaszz> ale nie wzielo rekursywnie wszystkich folderow zeby im ustalic prawa dostepu do zapisu
<gjm> chmod +R
<lucaszz> chmod: nie można zmienić uprawnień do „symfony2/app/cache/dev/annotations/aa3b17a06c54069051111edd177f4b93a6b0ac40#searchBarAction.cache.php”: Operacja niedozwolona
<gjm> sudo
<bastetmilo> czemu +R?
<gjm> Rekursywnie.
<lucaszz> -R
<lucaszz> :D
<gjm> o matko
<gjm> racja
<lucaszz> gjm: mam jeszcze jeden problem
<lucaszz> w katalogu z projektem
<lucaszz> zmieniam ustawienia dostepu do katalogow
<lucaszz> i spoko jest ok do pierszego uruchomienia
<lucaszz> jak skrypt zacznie budowac/usuwac/modyfikowac swoja strukture katalogow dla cache
<lucaszz> to sie sypie
<jacekowski> chmod 777 to zlo
<magik> 777 najlepsze
<Dreadlish> dla Torrenciaka chyba
<nl287> xubuntu chyba jest lepsze
<ftpd> 23:21:55 :: <lucaszz>	 [19:50:02] chmod: nie można zmienić uprawnień do „symfony2/app/cache/dev/annotations/aa3b17a06c54069051111edd177f4b93a6b0ac40#searchBarAction.cache.php”: Operacja niedozwolona
<ftpd> 23:21:55 :: <gjm>	 [19:51:42] sudo
<ftpd> Jakie sudo?
<Dreadlish> ku
<ftpd> 'Operacja niedozwolona', czyli 'operation not permitted' to ACLka (we wspieranych filesystemach) albo symlink.
<lucaszz> ftpd: tak
<ftpd> Jakby brakowało uprawnień, byłoby 'Odmowa dostępu', czyli 'permission denied'.
<lucaszz> juz ogarniete
<ftpd> Tak tak, ale na naukę nigdy za późno, nie gjm? ;-)
<lucaszz> ftpd: http://symfony.com/doc/current/book/installation.html
<lucaszz> Setting up permission pkt 2
<ftpd> Po co mi to dajesz?
<suitch> czesc
<ftpd> Cześć Sucz.
<suitch> co slychac
<suitch> hmm
<Dreadlish> 1st everywhere \o/
<mucha090> witajcie
<mucha090> wiecie może jak zainstalować sterowniki nvidia o numerze 325.15 gdy ma się jajko rt?
<dweller> pewnie zbudować ręcznie
<magik> quite
<jacekowski> mucha090: po co ci jajko rt?
<magik> na rt sie lepiej hakuje
<jacekowski> rotfl
<jacekowski> co sie hakuje lepiej?
<magik> wszystko sie hakuje lepiej.
<jacekowski> a wiesz co to kernel rt i jaka jest roznica pomiedzy normalnym?
<magik> ja wiem wszystko zią.
<dweller> no to hop
<ftpd> suitch, Sorry, nie czytałem. Wszystko wporzo.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-14
<mucha090> jacekowski hmmm... a bo fajnie się ustawia priorytet rt, i ładniej wygląda jack z 2ms latency niż z 48ms
<mucha090> no i ide teraz na informatyka (bo już elektryka i technika mam to teraz na informatyka :D)
<mucha090> i stwierdziłem że może tam będzie coś więcej o linuxie, więc jeśli by było coś więcej, to warto się zabezpieczyć tak na zaś:D
<mucha090> no i skompilowałem sobie tego kernela z patchem rt (na tamtą chwile to był 3.8.13-rt14)
<mucha090> i zdziwiłem się bardzo kiedy z 100mb źródeł zrobiło się 6.9GB
<mucha090> a paczka i nagłówki to zaledwie 50mb
<mucha090> i teraz takie pytanko, bo mam zamiar sobie walnąć jajko 3.10 z rt :D, to czy da się jakoś zredukować ten rozmiar źródeł po kompilacji? aby nie były one aż tak duże
<mucha090> jacekowski a wiesz co jest dziwne, to że sterwonik o numerze 319 się zainstalował bez większych problemów (no tam dziwnie się porobiły dwa symlinki od nagłówków rt ale co tam:P))
<mucha090> a ten 325 się nie chce bo gada mi że nvidia nie supportuje jajka rt
<mucha090> masz na to jakiś pomysł? lub ktokolwiek?
<suore> Cześć
<suore> Wie ktoś dlaczego w kontroli głośności Ubuntu przestawia mi się z Analogowy Dupleks Stereo na Wejście Analogowe Stereo + Wejście Cyfrowe Stereo (IEC958)????
<suore> Wyjście Analogowe Stereo*
<jacekowski> mucha090: priorytet RT nie wymaga kernela rt
<jacekowski> mucha090: priorytet rt jest do czegoinnego
<mucha090> poprostu mi to do dźwięku potrzebne jest
<mucha090> ale mniejsza z tym
<mucha090> bardziej mnie ciekawi jak zainstalować najnowsze sterowniki nvidia na tym jajku
<TheNumb> mucha090: a nie możesz używać nouveau?
<mucha090> TheNumb nie bo nie ma w nim akceleracji 3d
<TheNumb> mucha090: smutne :(
<mucha090> czyli na rozrywke typu left 4 dead 2 nie mam co liczyć
<mucha090> dobra z/w przeinstaluje stery i wracam
<sysek> O:
<suore> yo
<suore> mucha, na jakim jajku?
<suore> 3.10?
<mucha090> hmmm... szkoda że sobie poszedł
<mucha090> chciałem mu powiedzieć że 3.8.13-rt14 no ale...
<jacekowski> mucha090: kernel RT ma specjalne api do aplikacji RT
<jacekowski> mucha090: jesli aplikacja z niego nie korzysta, to nie ma roznicy czy RT czy nie
<mucha090> ale jack korzysta
<mucha090> no chyba że mi się coś pomyrdało
<mucha090> no ale
<mucha090> pytanie dlaczego nie moge zainstalować sterownika nvidia 325.15 podczas gdy 319 daje rade się zainstalować
<TheNumb> mucha090: pytaj nvidię ;]
<mucha090> TheNumb i myślisz że do was bym przyszedł bez wizyty w #nvidia?
<TheNumb> http://jackaudio.org/realtime_vs_realtime_kernel
<mucha090> stwierdzili że w teorii powinno się sgo instalować jak każdy inny kernel (?!)
<mucha090> a pytanie było jak zainstalowa ć sterowniki na jajku rt
<mucha090> TheNumb http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/system_configuration
<mucha090> dzięki jajku rt z 48ms latency zrobiło się 2ms
<mucha090> i nie wiedzieć czemu jakby dźwięk lepszy
<mucha090> ale tego to już nie potrafie wyjaśnić dlaczego
<TheNumb> mucha090: wydaje Ci się.
<mucha090> dobra eot
<mucha090> teraz zajmijmy się nvidią
<mucha090> bo zapewne ktoś z was się spotkał z takim babolem
<jacekowski> malo kto uzywa RT kerneli na dekstopie
<jacekowski> bo nic desktopowego nie wymaga RT
<TheNumb> mucha090: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/nvidia-rt/?setlang=pl
<TheNumb> Przeczytaj sobie komentarze
<TheNumb> Piszą o 325.15
<jacekowski> podejrzewam ze mieszanie ktore RT kernel robi z przerwaniami nie ulatwia zadania
<mucha090> no niestety dzięki za chęci ale... z tego co tam piszą to na czas testów nie da rady zainstalować go, tzn można dać ignore_preempt_blablabla ale to mało co daje bo system się zawiesi
<mucha090> tak więc miłego dnia i tymczasem
<mucha090> :D
<drathir> bry...
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<DeXTeD> Da się zainstalować SQLite dla PHP w wersjach 2 i 3 na raz?
<gjm> ftpd: a zrób ifconfig down
<gjm> ~ » ifconfig wlan0 down
<gjm> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
<gjm> ~ » sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<gjm> ~ »
<gjm> magia
<ftpd> Borze mój borze.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: tak?
<ftpd> bastetmilo, Do siebie mówiłem.
<bastetmilo> chciałbyś
<ftpd> Chciałem, a potem to spełniłem.
<sysek> :o
<ftpd> gjm, Bo ta moja teoria dotyczy filesystemu, a nie urządzeń.
<ftpd> Captain my captain.
<gjm> ftpd:
<gjm> ~ » touch kupa
<gjm> ~ » chown root:root kupa
<gjm> chown: changing ownership of ‘kupa’: Operation not permitted
<ftpd> No tak.
<gjm> A teraz czego dotyczy?
<ftpd> No tego, że to nie jest brak +r na pliku.
<ftpd> Tfu, +w
<ftpd> Jak masz plik zaownowany root:root i chcesz go zrobić chown gjm, dostaniesz OnP, bo to jest komunikat ownerstwa.
<ftpd> A jak masz złego chmoda (nie chowna! chmoda!) dostaniesz PD.
<gjm> ftpd: odwrotnie
<gjm> tzn. odwrotnie chciałem zrobić
<ftpd> To był przykład.
<denysonique> Dlaczego w Ubuntu są dwa init systemy jednocześnie
<TheNumb> denysonique: hm?
<TheNumb> denysonique: jak dwa?
<denysonique> TheNumb: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2102654.html
<denysonique> TheNumb: to mam na mysli
<denysonique> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2167577
<TheNumb> denysonique: jest upstart który jest kompatybilny/jest rozszerzeniem sysvinit
<denysonique> "Likewise, adding/removing services would depend on whether they are upstart jobs or traditional init scripts, it's beyond my expertise so I'll let someone else answer that in detail"
<denysonique> 2 narzedzia musze tutaj uzyc
<denysonique> np mysql bedzie upstart a apache tradycyjny unit
<kikokos> hej, może mi ktoś powiedzieć albo dlaczego mój autostart.sh nie startuje aplikacji albo gdzie trzyma to logi co bym mógł sam zobaczyć dlaczego?
<kikokos> <kikokos> mam 2 pozycje tkreminder (startuje) i checkgmail nie startuje; tkremind & checkgmail & w /usr/bin jest checkgmail z terminala również pod tą komendą program idzie
<gjm> pokaż ten plik
<kikokos> http://pastebin.com/g5Ev7JgQ
<kikokos> proszę, działa dla tkremind dla g. nie
<gjm> a gdzie go masz?
<kikokos> /home/user
<gjm> a jak odpalisz w ten sposób: ./autostart.sh?
<kikokos> też startuje tylko jeden :D
<kikokos> zrezygnowalem z .sh i dodalem wszystko do /config .desktop jak nie zadziala to wrócę, na razie dzięki
<szkodnik> bastetmilo,:)
<bastetmilo> hej sz
<bastetmilo> szkodnik
<bastetmilo> :D
<szkodnik> hello ;)
<szkodnik> ja do ciebie z dziwnym pytaniem :D
<szkodnik> co mozna robic we wrocku miedzy 6:30 rano a 12?:D
<bastetmilo> isc do setki na bigos :)
<szkodnik> bigos to chyba nie moje klimaty ;)
<bastetmilo> bigos/zeberka/pierogi
<szkodnik> o 6 rano?!
<bastetmilo> oczywiscie
<szkodnik> yy
<bastetmilo> przerwe techniczna maja miedzy 10.00 a 12.00 chyba
<szkodnik> noi nie wiem :D
<bastetmilo> sa otwarci 24h na dobe
<bastetmilo> ja tam zawsze chodze
<szkodnik> mam spotkanie o 12 w piatek
<szkodnik> ale pociag przyjezdza o 6:30
<szkodnik> innego nie mam, ktory by tam dojechal na czas
<szkodnik> imusze zrobic cos ze soba w tym czasie
<bastetmilo> to na dworcu moze jest otwarte coffe heaven
<bastetmilo> blisko rynku masz setke
<bastetmilo> w rynku tez jest taki drugi podobny lokal
<szkodnik> nie sadze, zebym dala rade cos w ogole przeklnac ;)
<bastetmilo> ale tam nie byłam
<szkodnik> jadena spotkanie z szefem
<bastetmilo> o
<szkodnik> pierwszy raz w ogol sie mamy spotkac
<szkodnik> i denerwujse sie juz teraz ;)
<szkodnik> wiec kawa i bigos to chyba kiepski pomysl :D
<Quintasan> szkodnik: Strzel sobię wódczeki w rynku na rozluźnienie?
<Quintasan> :P
<szkodnik> nie pije ;P
<Quintasan> Problemy pierwszego świata.
<szkodnik> zdecydowanie :)
<Quintasan> HMM
<Quintasan> szkodnik: W Rynku jest Speakeasy, dają tam alkohol/herbatę i dużo książek
<Quintasan> szkodnik: Możesz się tam zabunkrować do 12 :P
<Quintasan> szkodnik: http://www.speakeasy.com.pl/
<Quintasan> ło
<szkodnik> a jestes pewny, ze to nadal dziala? ostatni news na swojej stronie zamiescili w lutym 2012 ;)
<Quintasan> szkodnik: Jak byłem w zeszłym rynku to budynek stał
<Quintasan> I drzwi były otwarte
<szkodnik> oki
<Quintasan> "zeszłym rynku"
<Quintasan> lol
<szkodnik> to sprawdze to :)
<Quintasan> zeszłym tygodniu*
<dweller> strona we flashu
<dweller> *sigh*
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-15
<lucaszz> jaki jest skrot do uruchamiania terminala ?
<gjm> lucaszz: Ctrl+Alt+T
<lucaszz> gjm: thx
<drathir> bry...
<gHo_> Witam, mam problem z serwerem vsftpd. Na VPS-ie ten serwer chodził bez problemu. Zaszła potrzeba instalacji FTP na serwerze domowym. Na routerze otwieram port 2121, serwer również jest tak skonfigurowany. Połączenie działa (tutaj dostpny log): http://wklej.org/id/1108624/txt/  Problem jest z poleceniem "LIST". Nie wyświetla mi zawartości katalogu. Jest w Internecie pełno rozwiązań, próbowałem chyba każdego. Ustawiłem tryb pasywny, ale również 
<drathir> gHo_: a do laczenia sie file zilla ?
<gHo_> tak.
<gHo_> na domyslnych portach 20,21 wszystko działa.
<drathir> a to ciekawe zachowanie czyzby bug po ktorejs stronie? Wygląda tak jakby na sztywno byl ustawiony port którego ma używać do listowania katalogow... Moze sprobowac jakoś podsłuchac połączenia jakie wychodzą...
<gHo_> ustawiam mu connect_from_port_20=NO ; ftp_data_port=2120 ; listen_port=2121 to przy połączeniu zwraca: Odpowiedź 227 Entering Passive Mode (172,0,0,3,59,186). Polecenie: LIST ; Błąd:Przekroczony czas oczekiwania na połączenie ; Błąd: Nie udało się otrzymać listy katalogów
<gHo_> przy czym 172.0.0.3 to adres lokalny.
<jacekowski> gHo_: masz zle skonfigurowany serwer
<drathir> gHo_: a 2121 tcp czy udp ?
<drathir> a data dlaczego na 20?
<jacekowski> bo to standardowy port ftp
<jacekowski> i tu nie ten problem
<drathir> czy on sobie czasem sam nie tworzy polaczeniai nie wysyla danych na wysokich portach?
<jacekowski> tworzy
<jacekowski> ale popatrz jaki serwer przekazuje adres do trybu pasywnego
<jacekowski> 127.0.0.3
<jacekowski> musisz ustawic pasv_address=twoje_zewnetrzne_ip
<jacekowski> i bedzie dzialac
<drathir> a czyli tylko powinien w takiej konfiguracji dzialac laczac sie na localhosta, a wszystko z zewnątrz bedzie mialo problem?
<jacekowski> tak
<drathir> dobrze wiedziec na przyszlosc... Tylko jedno zastanawiajace dlaczego na standardowych portach dziala, wyglada tak jakby jakiegos wildcarda mialo na domyslne ustawienia, ze slucha na wszystkich interfaceach...
<jacekowski> tryb aktywny dziala inzaczej
<gHo_> jacekowski: tak było ustawione, ale dalej nie działało.
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, byłem chyba dzisiaj w twoich stronach
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-16
<BlessJah> sigh
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: chyba dzisiaj?
<zuo> dzień dobry bardzo
<zuo> witam, mam zamontowaną partycję ext4 ale nie mam do niej dostępu, co może być powodem?
<TheNumb> zuo: w ogóle nie masz dostępu?
<zuo> TheNumb: w ogóle - nic nie mogę na niej zrobić
<TheNumb> zuo: ale są katalogi?
<zuo> jest lost+found
<jacekowski> no to pusta partycja
<zuo> tak, ale nic tam nie mogę zrobić NIC
<jacekowski> bo nie jestes rootem
<jacekowski> zrob z sudo
<zuo> no dobrze, a jak zrobić, żeby można jej było normalnie używać?
<jacekowski> chown/chmod
<TheNumb> zuo: inny użyszkodnik jej używał
<TheNumb> tzn, inne uid/gid
<zuo> nie, to nowa partycja wydzielona z systemowej, bo mi się za dużo na system dało
<zuo> to jakie mam wydać polecenie? :)
<TheNumb> zuo: a jak ją montujesz?
<zuo> do /media/mnt
<zuo> w fstab
<TheNumb> zuo: całą linię podaj
<zuo> sekunka
<jacekowski> zuo: chmod 777 /media/mnt
<zuo> UUID=46722932-036e-4a27-ba98-51809e6023b5 /mnt/Media ext4  defaults 0 0
<jacekowski> zuo: chmod 777 /mnt/Media
<zuo> chmod: nie ma dostępu do „/media/mnt”: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<zuo> ;]
<zuo> aaa
<zuo> lunux ;] wielkość literek i kolejność też ważna :D
<zuo> dziękuję, udało się :)
<gjm> bastetmilo: zgadnij kto się pojawił na IRCu
<ftpd> jacekowski, Dlaczego każesz ludziom robić 777?
<jacekowski> bo tak prosciej a on ta tylko pr0n bedzie trzymal
<ftpd> Nie skomentuję.
<gjm> Nie komentuj.
<jacekowski> ftpd: cokolwiek innego wymagaloby wytlumaczenia co chmody robia
<jacekowski> czego mi sie nie chce
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> jacekowski: akurat tak swoja droga nie zebym slodzil czy cos, ale Ty bardzo fajnie tlumaczysz...
<drathir> btw ktos moze ma chwilke + lubi gruba + potrafi configi weryfikować?
<lisu> siema
<b3> witam
<lisu> o/
<b3> ma ktos pojecie co moze byc nie tak, mam natywna wersje steam
<b3> i cs 1.6 na nim tez natywny
<b3> i fpsy leca na leb
<b3> moze cos z xorg byc walniete?
<lisu> moze stery do grafy?
<b3> mam ze strony nvidi najnowsze
<b3> 304.88 bodajze
<lisu> ma mam znowu coś innego, czały czas coś czyta z dysku.... no wkurzające, jak sprawdzić jaka aplikacja najczęściej używa odczyt z dysku?
<b3> conky zainstaluj na bierzaco widzisz co wpiepsza ram i cpu i jak dysk  pracuje ;]
<lisu> e nie, nie conky fajne, ale nie o to mi chodzi, coś cały czas dysk mi napiepsza z odczytywaniem.
<sysek> przeciez
<sysek> cs 1.6 chodzi nawet dobrze na otwartych sterach intela
<Voldenet> lisu: iotop
<TheNumb> lisu: iotop
<TheNumb> meh
<Voldenet> możesz sobie też strace podłączyć
<TheNumb> Voldenet był pierwszy :<
<Voldenet> i ready sprawdzać
<Voldenet> przy czym polecam użyć iotop -ao od razu
<Voldenet> to będziesz widział co użyło i ile użyło od włączenia
<Voldenet> więcej mówi niż iotop, który pomija bufory dyskowe wszystkie
<lisu> o, dysk przy zapisywaniu nie brzęczy tak
<lisu> tylko jak system jest 'idle' to słychać
<b3> sysek:  no ale mi jakos zle chodzi ;d
<b3> sysek:  moze byc ze w xorg mam cos nakaszanione?
<sysek> ile masz fps ~10 ?
<sysek> i lapek czy nie lapek ?
<b3> desktop
<b3> teraz cos nakombinowale i niby mam 100
<b3> ale spada do 40 czasem nawet
<b3> ok naprawione kilka komend w cfg pomoglo
<lisu> jakich komend?
<sysek> b3: wiesz o tym, ze powyzej 30 fps nie ma zadnej roznicy?
<kklimonda> sysek: jest
<kklimonda> sysek: w szybkich grach różnica między 30 a 60fps jest odczuwalna
<sysek> ja tam tylko w na konsolach widzialem roznice
<b3> sysek malo chyba wiesz
<b3> od 100fps w dol sie rozrzut zmienia
<b3> im mniej fps tym wiekszy rozrzut
<b3> jak masz 40fps to celownik do zera spada 3-4sek
<b3> a jak masz 100 to cos kolo sekundy
<b3> poczytaj ;]
<sysek> po co
<sysek> i tak nie gram w cs
<b3> hm... jakies pomysly ze nvidia nie wykrywa mi poprawnie monitora?
<DaZ> kup nowy
<b3> Section "Monitor" Identifier     "Monitor0" VendorName     "Unknown" ModelName      "Unknown"
<b3> a co to ma do rzeczy
<b3> open sterownik wykrywal
<b3> a dedykowany nie wykrywa co to moze byc?
<b3> pomoc ubuntu po chuju
<b3> -.-
<TheNumb> b3: zachowuj się.
<TheNumb> b3: skoro nie ma odpowiedzi to pewnie nikt nie wie.
<TheNumb> b3: szukaj w internetach
<b3> szukam
<b3> zachowuje sie ale to ma byc odpowiedz
<b3> kup nowy
<b3> jak nie wykrywa -.-
<TheNumb> b3: daz to trolol malinowy
<b3> spoko
<b3> ;]
<DaZ> mnie tak radzili jak windows nie wykrywał <:
<sysek> nie dziala mi, nparawcie mi
<DaZ> pewnie nie zadziała i musisz sobie sam wygenerować
<csmpx> cześć
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-17
<Ashaneen> Happy Caturday
<drathir> bry...
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bede zimbre uaktualnial dzisiaj
 * drathir trzyma kciuki...
<TheNumb> moaning
<Voldenet> good moanin https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKXsnDvILmI
<denysonique> Czy w Ubuntu można przywrócic lewoklik ikon w tacy systemowej?
<kklimonda> a nie prawoklik?
<szkodnik> moze jest leworeczny ;)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: spoko, dzieki
<denysonique> kklimonda: lewoklik w innych systemach pokazuje okno
<denysonique> w Ubuntu lewoklik robi to co prawoklik...
<denysonique> Ładnie, GTK3 używa CSS do themów, czyli robi to tak jak to sie powinno robić. Lecz nie rozumiem ichniego sytemu gradientów... https://gist.github.com/denysonique/8ab9e3d5cc45f9ceec49
<denysonique> Potrafi ktos to przetlumaczyc na CSS3?
<kklimonda> denysonique: ok, od pokazywania okna masz pasek po lewej
<kklimonda> (w skrócie nie da się przywrócić starego zachowania)
<BlessJah> denysonique: ujednolicenie zachowan przy lewo i prawokliku to zdaje sie krok w kierunku dotykowego ekranu
<BlessJah> ładny ten windows
<BlessJah> i wkurzajacy
<gjm> Kupa, nawet ładna, dalej jest kupą.
<BlessJah> zapakuj kupe i powiedz ze to sztuka
<BlessJah> oj, kupa zdechla bez ostrzezenia
<BlessJah> dzien i 6 godzin
<gjm> wieczny odpoczynek racz jej dać panie
<szkodnik> szukam inspiracji- zastanawiam sie, jakie ciasto upiec ;)
<szkodnik> macie jakies sugestie:)
<szkodnik> ?
<BlessJah> murzyna
 * BlessJah lubi murzynki
<Dreadlish> gjm: i see racist jokes here
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: walnij jakiś ze śliwkami po prostu
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, nie lubie drozdzowego ciasta
<Dreadlish> ja nie lubie robić drożdżowego
<Dreadlish> a ze śliwkami nie tylko drożdżowe są.
<szkodnik> le murzynek brzmi dobrze
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: kruche, półkruche ze śliwkami
<szkodnik> nie wie, czy w marerkecie beda miec sliwki
<szkodnik> ale moge sprobowac z nektarynami, albo brzoskwiniami
<szkodnik> te maja zawsze
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, btw mowilam juz, ze uwielbiam wroclaw?:P
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: a uwielbiasz? :)
<szkodnik> tak
<szkodnik> nie znosze tylko zebrakow na dworcu...
<szkodnik> normalnei co muinute jakis cie zaczepia
<dweller> dobrze że w Gdańsku nie byłaś
<dweller> jak ciapki robią zbiórkę to wygląda jak festyn
<szkodnik> ciapki?
<dweller> cyganie
<bjfs> crowdfunding to sie nazywa :b
<szkodnik> dweller, nie wiem, mieszkqm w gdansku,a le nei krece sie po dworcu ;)
<szkodnik> nie mam specjalnie po co
<dweller> na wrzeszczu też
<lucaszz> jaki byl skrot do terminala?:P
<szkodnik> dobra, podjelam wazna decyzje ;)
<szkodnik> bede piec babke pomaranczowa z dzemem z nektarynek :)
<CookieM> brawo, świetny wybór, moja pani
<gjm> lucaszz: 11:34           gjm │ lucaszz: Ctrl+Alt+T
<lucaszz> senkju
<lucaszz> dlaczego jak robie sudo nazwa_pliku.sh to sie nie wykonuje ?
<lucaszz> w ogole chyba potrzebna ksiazka do ubuntu jakas ...
<Psotnick> sudo ./nazwa_pliku.sh
<Psotnick> Ew chmod +x nazwa_pliku.sh
<Quintasan> szkodnik: Jadłbym
<szkodnik> Quintasan, zrb sobie ;)
<lucaszz> a ja mam jeszcze pytanie
<lucaszz> wydaje mi sie ze w gnome byla taka fajna rzecz
<lucaszz> tzn taki pasek ktory pokazuje uzycie zasobow komputera
<lucaszz> w danym momencie
<lucaszz> monitor procesow cos takiego, ale do zwyklego ubuntu nie widze czegos takiego
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-18
<czoczoundo> Klasyka - monitor nie włącza się przy próbie wyjścia z wystrzymania.
<czoczoundo> Jak zdiagnozować, naprawić?
<lucaszz> mam glupie pytanie heh :)
<lucaszz> w windowsie chrome zawsz e mozna bylo lapac za karty i ustawiac sobie kolejnosc
<lucaszz> w ubuntu w chrome tego brak ... Ktos moze przypadkiem doszedl do tego jak ustalic im kolejnosc?
<czoczoundo> tak samo - lapiesz za karty i przeciagasz
<lucaszz> kiedy lapie za karte i przxeciagam to ona trafia do nowego okna
<czoczoundo> problem jesdt z wyswietlaniem animacji ale funkcja jako taka dziala
<lucaszz> nie macie tak
<lucaszz> ?
<lucaszz> mam wersje Wersja 28.0.1500.95
<czoczoundo> Na 26.0.1410.63 wydaje się działać, mniej lub bardziej (raczej mniej) poprawnie.
<lucaszz> to chyba tylko czekac na nowsza wersje ;p
<czoczoundo> Swoja drogą robiłem wczoraj upgrade, coś ten chrome się ociąga z tymi wersjami.
<lucaszz> zainstalowalem chromium (28.0.1500.71) jest dokladnie to samo ;p
<czoczoundo> U mnie na chromium rsja 28.0.1500.71 Ubuntu 13.04 (28.0.1500.71-0ubuntu1.13.04.1) działa identycznie.
<czoczoundo> Nie pomogę ci raczej, poza tym coś czuję, że naprawienie tego zajęło by znacznie więcej czasu niż może być to warte.
<czoczoundo> (o ile w ogóle się da)
<czoczoundo> Dobra, my tu gadu gadu a mój monitor dalej się nie włącza po wyjściu ze wstrzymania.
<czoczoundo> Może ktoś się temu przyjrzeć?
<czoczoundo> Żadna podstawowych solucji jakie znalazłem na internecie nie zadziałała na moim Asusie X53T.
<czoczoundo> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=124209
<czoczoundo> lucaszz, ten link może cię zainteresować
<lucaszz> a no wlasnie mam unity 2d
<lucaszz> czoczoundo, dzieki za pomoc
<lucaszz> Jeszcze takie pytanko krotkie, mam ssd, zainstalowalem ubuntu na domyslnych ustawieniach nie zastanawialem sie nad partycjonowaniem nawet. Jak myslicie czy to moze byc szkodliwe dla mojego dysku
<lucaszz> ?
<czoczoundo> Nie.
<czoczoundo> Tzn. nie jestem specjalistą w tej dziedzinie, ale nie bardzo rozumiem jak by miało być./
<lucaszz> zapisywanie ciagle do tej samej komorki
<lucaszz> przez partycje wymiany
<Dreadlish> lucaszz: swap na ssd to bardzo zły pomysł.
<Dreadlish> lucaszz: ile masz ramu chłopie?
<lucaszz> 3gb
<Dreadlish> kompilujesz duże rzeczy?
<lucaszz> Dreadlish, czemu zly pomysl ?
<Dreadlish> bo to rżnie wszystkie flashowe dyski.
<lucaszz> ubuntu zażyna flaszowe dyski tak?
<Dreadlish> nie, swap zarzyna
<bjfs> oraz atime :>
<Dreadlish> tak
<bjfs> właściciele urządzeń, które do dyspozycji mają jedynie karty sd, mają oszczędzanie zapisu w jednym paluszku (:
<Dreadlish> śmieszne tmpfsy
<Dreadlish> i sieciowe ;d
<Dreadlish> montowanie fsów w ro
<lucaszz> :D
<lucaszz> intel dal 5 lat gwarancji na ssd
<lucaszz> ciekawe czy wytrzymi na ubuntu
<lucaszz> 5 lat
<Dreadlish> po prostu wywal tego swapa
<lucaszz> nie mam tradycyjnego dysku
<Dreadlish> to wywal po prostu tego swapa =.=
<lucaszz> to gdzie bedzie sie swapowac?
<Dreadlish> nigdzie
<Dreadlish> jeszcze nie widziałem, żeby przy normalnym użytkowaniu wyszło poza 2gb ramu
<bjfs> jeśli nie kompilujesz libreoffice, czy chrome'a to nie ma uzasadnienia, aby swap istniał; chyba, że masz jakąś szczególną potrzebę, jakiś żarłoczny serwer, czy cuś:P
<lucaszz> nie
<lucaszz> wiem
<lucaszz> programuje sobie nie mam pojecia czy  IDE uzywa swapu do czegos
<Dreadlish> geez
<Dreadlish> soft nie ma dostępu do hardwaru jakotako
<Dreadlish> pamięcią zarządza jądro
<Dreadlish> i ono wg własnego widzimisie swapuje albo nie
<bjfs> jeśtli Twój projekt lucaszz nie kompiluje się w kilka godz. to nie ma potrzeby mieć swap; no, chyba, że lubisz przeglądać strony zostawiając sto zakładek z flashem ;]
<lucaszz> moze domyslnie ubuntu mi swapa nie zrobil nawet
<Dreadlish> to zobacz.
<Dreadlish> jak nie zobaczysz, to sie nie dowiesz
<lucaszz> chodzi o folder /swap
<lucaszz> ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> chodzi o partycje typu swap zamontowaną jako swap
<bjfs> obecne dyski SSD w porównaniu do tego co będzie za 5 lat będą przeżytkiem [: już lepiej wymienić... całego kompa haha :P
<lucaszz> w systemie plikow /swap musze zobaczyc tak?
<lucaszz> widze /tmp
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<bjfs> top, albo htop; tam masz
<Dreadlish> to nie jest zamontowane tak 'widocznie'
<Dreadlish> wpisz sobie free
<Dreadlish> jak przy swap nie masz 0 to masz swapa
<lucaszz> Swap:      3134460      17692    3116768
<Dreadlish> 3gb swapa oesu
<bjfs> pewnie used jest mniej, niż free ram-u
<jacekowski> bjfs: no nie wiem
<jacekowski> popatrz sobie na cruciala m4
<jacekowski> crucial m4 ktory jest 2 letnim dyskiem juz
<jacekowski> ponad 2 letnim
<jacekowski> a wydajnosciowo w dalszym ciagu jest najlepszym dyskiem
<jacekowski> lucaszz: a dyski SSD maja write leveling, i nigdy nie zapisuja do tej samej komorki
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: a swap nic nie robi dyskom
<Dreadlish> 'nigdy nie zapisują do tej samej komórki'
<Dreadlish> hm
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: linux nie pisze do swapu caly czas
<bjfs> mam na uwadze przede wszystkim stosunek ceny do pojemnosci; obecne wielkosci sa daleko za tym, co maja chocby hybrydy
<Dreadlish> dysk jednokrotnego zapisu? ;d
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: w sensie CoW
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: copy on write
<Dreadlish> wiem, wiem
<Dreadlish> tylko sie naśmiewam
<bjfs> 128Gb... co to ma byc :>
<jacekowski> zapis do dysku ssd polega na zapisaniu do pustego nowego bloku
<jacekowski> i oznaczeniu starego bloku jako bloku do czyszczenia
<jacekowski> a linux nie pisze do swapu tez tak czesto zeby to byl jakis problem
<jacekowski> mam cruciala m4 od ponad roku wlasnie
<jacekowski> 512GB wersje
<jacekowski> i jeszcze mi ponad 90% zycia dysku zostalo
<bjfs> jak ram nie wyrabia to czesto, eksperyment z odpaleniem ff na vb z 512Mb RAM, kilka zakladek i lezy ;]
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: na jakiej podstawie to policzyłeś? ;d
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: po smart sie da odczytac
<Dreadlish> oh
<jacekowski> jeszcze jakies glupie pytania?
<Dreadlish> zrobisz mi kanapkę?
<drathir> bjfs: free
<bjfs> nie ma glupich pytan ;s cena takiego cruciala na ceneo to ponad 1k, okthx
<jacekowski> ja dalem £270
<Dreadlish> czyli na polskie ponad kzł
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> 270 funtów szterlingów =
<Dreadlish> 1 341,32994 złotego polskiego
<Dreadlish> googleway
<jacekowski> wydajnosciowo to tylko nowy samsung 840 pro daje rade
<drathir> i kto tu sie dziwił o 3gb ? Ja 8 mam :p
<jacekowski> w porownaniu do tego cruciala
<jacekowski> bo mam 840 samsung zwyklego w drugim laptopie
<Dreadlish> drathir: ja 32 i jakoś mi to niczego nie przedłuża
<jacekowski> i czuc ze wolniejszy
<bjfs> takie rozwazania sa bez sensu, gdy kryterium jest cena
<jacekowski> owszem kryterium tez jest cena, ale jak daje za laptopa £700 prawie, to dolozyc ssd nie jest problemem
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza ze 256 samsung 840 to £120 czy cos takiego
<jacekowski> bo taki akurat kupilem do nowego laptopa (bo tylko taki mieli na polce w sklepie)
<drathir> bjfs: ssd przewaznie tylko na system sie stosuje wiec 128G wystarczy w zupelnosci moim zdaniem...
<bjfs> ta, doloz drugi dysk do laptopa ;s
<jacekowski> drathir: stosuje sie przewaznie tylko na system bo duze dyski sa drozsze
<jacekowski> bjfs: da sie
<jacekowski> bjfs: zamiast CD
<Dreadlish> zależy gdzie
<jacekowski> ja mam tylko SSD w obu laptopach
<jacekowski> i mialem 300GB dysk, wiec jak wymienilem na 512GB ssd to byl upgrade i tak
<bjfs> no, niektorzy maja i raid mobilnie, ale my rozmawiamy o zwyklych uzytkownikach tak?
<jacekowski> no to mozna zamiast CD wlozyc dysk
<jacekowski> bez problemu
<drathir> jacekowski: a nie balbys sie bez raida trzymac na ssd dane? Ja osobiscie troszke bym sie bal...
<jacekowski> mam backupy codziennie to raz
<jacekowski> dwa, SSD maja wiekszy MTBF niz zwykle dyski
<jacekowski> tzn. chyba ze kupujesz dyski OCZ
<drathir> jacekowski: no tak backup styknie, ale backup na zwykly hdd poza maszyna?
<jacekowski> ale cruciale i samsungi maja 0.1% zwrotow w ciagu roku
<jacekowski> drathir: na NAS
<jacekowski> ale SSD ma znacznie mniejsza szanse awarii niz normalny dysk
<drathir> jacekowski: ocz sa wzglednie tanie z tego co pamietam, co do ich zywotu w porownaniu bodajze do intela nie jest juz tak kolorowo... :/
<jacekowski> ocz petrol (czyli najtansze SSD) maja 60% zwrotow w ciagu roku
<jacekowski> osobiscie zajechalem 3 takie w ciagu pol roku
<drathir> no ja slyszalem ze ssd dosc czesto potrafia padac przewaznie w okresie gwarancji wiec to nie problem, bardziej o dane chodzi i jeszcze jedna rzecz update fw slyszalem ze zdarzaja sie sytuacje ze potrafi dysk wyczyscic...
<jacekowski> niektore update tak maja
<jacekowski> jak zmieniaja sposob zapisu danych na dysku
<jacekowski> ale to nie jest tak ze to jest losowe, tylko na wprost pisze ze ten update wyczysci dysk
<jacekowski> ale po co uaktualniac firmware jak dziala
<jacekowski> drathir: to ze poszla plotka ze SSD padaja to wina tylko i wylacznie OCZ
<drathir> jacekowski: a tak z ciekawosci ile Ci trwa czasowo taki backup i to zwykla maszyna czy dedykowane pudelko do NAS-a ?
<jacekowski> samsung z ich 840 pro daje gwarancje ze nawet w razie awarii dysku, dostajesz nowy dysk z twoimi danymi
<jacekowski> a backup, u mnie siec jest ograniczeniem
<jacekowski> ale pelny backup dysku na ktorym mam ~300-400GB danych to 5-6h
<drathir> jacekowski: no w sumie tak, brak przeczytania informacji o ile ladnie widoczna ze wyczysci sie nie liczy do czegos w stylu problem z fw...
<jacekowski> a przyrostowe sie robia w kilka minut
<jacekowski> drathir: problemy z fw, to tylko i wylacznie wina OCZ jak zwykle
<jacekowski> drathir: crucial mial tylko jeden "zly" update, gdzie jedyny problem byl, ze w przypadku utraty zasilania podczas zapisu na dysk, dysk potem po restarcie potrzebowal 10-20 minut zeby wystartowac
<drathir> jacekowski: a to nie jest tak, ze fw kopa moze duzego dac? Bo w biosie choc strach zawsze, ale przewaznie raczej warto...
<jacekowski> wiec trzeba bylo komputer potem zostawic zalaczony na 20 minut, i zrestartowac jeszcze raz i bylo ok
<drathir> jacekowski: o to o samsungu nie slyszalem, bede musial poczytac jak dziala ta gwarancja, bo ciekawy pomysl z jednej strony...
<jacekowski> samsung mial jeden problem z samsungami 840, ze poslali do gazet dyski ktore mialy przedprodukcyjny firmware
<jacekowski> i 100% tych dyskow padlo
<jacekowski> ale normalne 840 w sklepach, wedlug statystyk maja tak samo malo zwrotow jak 830
<drathir> a to ladna wpadka...
<jacekowski> drathir: nie jestem pewien czy to nie bylo zamierzone dzialanie
<drathir> co do samsunga to w sumie sie nie dziwie, ze ma dobre, bo chyba wiekszosc kosci ram teraz spotykanych to kosciach samsunga chyba...
<jacekowski> samsung jest jedyna firma ktora kontroluje caly proces od poczatku do konca
<jacekowski> sami robia kontroler i sami go projektuja, sami robia samego flasha i projektuja
<jacekowski> crucial tak samo
<jacekowski> i intel
<drathir> jacekowski: cos w mysl zasady nie wazne co byleby mowili ?
<jacekowski> drathir: bardziej cos w mysl zasady zeby przedprodukcyjne dyski ktore byly meczone przez recenzentow nie trafily na rynek
<drathir> no intel slyszalem ze tez ma dobre i kosi/kosil osiagami wszystkie inne, ale niestety cena tez kosi zwyklego uzytkownika...
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> dlatego dla normalnych ludzi masz cruciala i samsunga
<jacekowski> i samsung robi dobre niezawodne dyski ktore sa nawet tansze od OCZ
<jacekowski> a ze sami robia wszystko od poczatku do konca, to nie maja problemu z podwykonawcami, albo jakas niekompatybilnoscia albo czyms
<jacekowski> kingston sie na tym wielokrotnie przejechal
<drathir> choc ssd i tak jeszcze leniwie wchodzi na rynek... Ale juz coraz bardziej mam wrazenie, ze na sile probuja popularyzowac skladajac w ofertach zestawy z ssd narazie bardziej lapki...
<jacekowski> ssd bedzie mialo ciezko zastapic 4TB dyski
<jacekowski> bo zebym zrobil 16TB NAS z SSD
<jacekowski> musialbym wydac prawie £9k
<jacekowski> na same dyski
<jacekowski> gdzie przy zwyklych mieszcze sie ponizej 1k
<jacekowski> bo jeden dysk to £130
<jacekowski> + NAS jakis
<czoczoundo>  Pomóżcie mi zdiagnozować, dlaczego monitor nie włącza się przy wychodzeniu ze wstrzymania.
<drathir> jacekowski: ja z kingstonem kiedys bodajze na msi plycie mialem zabawy przy jednym kompie, bo czesto zeby sie wlaczyl trzeba bylo miejscami kosci zamieniac, zeby plyta obie kosci wykryla, a tak to większych problemo w z kingstonem nie zaobserwowalem...
<czoczoundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5999100/
<drathir> i to zapewne i tak byla wina po stronie plyty...
<jacekowski> kingston sa nie robi nic
<jacekowski> kingston to tak jak wilk elektronik
<jacekowski> kupuja kosci od innych i sami to skladaja
<jacekowski> naklejajac wlasna etykietke
<jacekowski> ide do sklepu
<jacekowski> po paste termoprzewodzaca
<drathir> jacekowski: no tak jeszcze nie ta polka cenowa, choc w serwerowniach podobno intel o dziwo jest wykorzystywany dosc czesto...
<drathir> jacekowski: ja sie dziwie ze to tak im sie oplaca pozbierac czesci od innych firm zlozyc i pod wlasna marka wypuscic...
<Dreadlish> pomijając to, że za podzespoły i tak wyjdzie taniej, niż za całośc
<drathir> czoczoundo: a z ciekawosci kiedys sie wlaczal ?
<czoczoundo> drathir, ,  Tak, ale to było dawno temu, w niewyjaśnionych okolicznościach przestał gdzieś pomiędzy 12.10 a 13.04. Ale jak działał to też z 50% skutecznością.
<czoczoundo> Dlatego nie udało mi się dostrzec momentu kiedy ostatecznie przestał, ani wcześniej ustalić kiedy się włącza a kiedy nie.
<czoczoundo> Tzn. trochę przesadziłem z 50% ale powiedzmy 90%, dlatego wtedy nie skupiałem się tak bardzo na usunięciu tego problemu.
<czoczoundo> Po wstrzymaniu przy wychodzeniu wszystko wydaje się działać, poza ekranem, który pozostaje zupełnie czarny, wyłączony.
<Dreadlish> magia pm-suspend
<drathir> jak reinstalki nie bylo, w biosie nic nie zmieniane to chyba cos ze sterownikiem jedynie zostaje... ale z ciekawosci w ciemno jak wiesz jak wyglada po wychodzeniu ze wstrzymania sudo vbetool dpms on moze...
<drathir> ale to tylko slepy strzal,a nie rozwiazanie......
<drathir> ups laag :/
<czoczoundo> drathir, nie bardzo rozumiem co proponujesz?
<drathir> to wlacza w teorii monitor ta komenda... 'sudo vbetool dpms on'
<drathir> kiedys sie bawilem i po ssh zeby nie wstawac sobie wylaczalem monitor...
<czoczoundo> trafiles
<czoczoundo> przez przypadek
<czoczoundo> na cos ciekawego
<czoczoundo> bo off nie dziala
<czoczoundo> wstrzymuje komputer, pewnie wracam po restarcie
<czoczoundo> ewidentnie robie coś źle
<czoczoundo> tu nic nie chce działać
<czoczoundo> sauevaem@anon-B6UV0:~$ sudo vbetool vbefp getbrightness
<czoczoundo> Real mode call failed
<Quintasan> \o
<drathir> witam...
<drathir> czoczoundo: tak jakby karta spi dalej hrhr
<drathir> czoczoundo: tak jakby karta spi dalej hrhr
<czoczoundo> chyba nie będę mieć do tego siły
<czoczoundo> Pobawie się ze sterownikami karty graficznej trochę.
<czoczoundo> Niech się dzieje co chce, zobaczę co się stanie jak zainstaluje te od amd na linuxy.
<czoczoundo> Nie mam zupełnie pomysłu gdzie grzebać.
<czoczoundo> drathir, działa
<drathir> ktore?
<czoczoundo> instalowanie sterowników pod linuxy ze strony producenta
<czoczoundo> nigdy nie wydaje mi się dobrym pomysłem
<czoczoundo> ale ten ich własnościowy działa, ciekawe tylko czy jakieś inne demony zbudziłem
<czoczoundo> ale przekonam się niedługo
<drathir> czyli dobrze sprawdzic czy to nie bug na stronie tych open...
<drathir> zawsze zglosic mozna...
<czoczoundo> drathir, tak będę musiał zrobić
<czoczoundo> bo już widzę pierwsze problemy
<drathir> a co sie dzieje?
<czoczoundo> nie chce sprwadzać o co chodzi ale java 3d opengl
<czoczoundo> blackscreeny w aplikacji wywoluje
<drathir> ciekawe a dziala glxgears ?
<czoczoundo> tak, sprawdziłem
<drathir> w sensie minecraft czy cos innego?
<sauevaem> nie chce mi się zmieniać nicku
<sauevaem> to ja od tego problemu ze sterownikami
<drathir> ok nom widze hrhr
<drathir> neo+dedyk o ile dobrze widze, nie chce mi sie za bardzo sprawdzac w historii...
<drathir> sauevaem: daj znac z ciekawosci jak naprawia...
<sauevaem> drathir, nie przeglądam żadnych logów tylko testuje kolejne aplikacje korzystające z java3d czy opengla
<sauevaem> nie tylko są blackscreeny ale niektóre zwyczajnie się wywalają :D
<sauevaem> cuda, jeszcze raz cuda
<drathir> moze biblioteki opengl potrzebne dodatkowe?
<sauevaem> przyjże się temu jeszcze, ale nie teraz
<sauevaem> ale dzięki za podpowiedź
<drathir> oj tam to raczej mysl, bo nie mam pewnosci czy nie korzysta z wlasnych...
<marcin198611112> hi, i have dell 15 3521 with radeon hd8730m, gpu card is support with catalyst driver 13.8?? with catalyst driver 13.6 not work this gpu card.
<marcin198611112> wiecie czy ta karta obecnie dziala na sterownikach catalyst 13.8 radeon hd8730m??
<maks__> cp ~/pultpit/DkGreen/index.theme
<BlessJah> jacekowski: thunderbird pluje o certy
<BlessJah> a dokładnie o jakąś licencję (?)
<gjm> Masz kradzionego Thunderbirda.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo uaktualnialem wlasnie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale jest teraz najnowsza zimbra z licencja na 110 lat
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-11
<grek> czesc
<grek> zaisntalowalem sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<grek> zmienilem w configu # Uncomment this to enable any form of FTP write command.
<grek> write_enable=YES
<grek> i nadal nie moge zapisac do swojego katalogu
<grek> co moge jeszcze srpawdzic
<grek> iok dziala
<grek> :)
<drathir> bry...
<Dreadlish> ftp
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nfsa sobie postawcie
<Dreadlish> albo chociaż sftp ;d
<grek> to mam ftp tylko dla skanera - skanuje do ftp w domu
<grek> tak wygodniej
<grek> tzn drukarka innych nie obsluguje chyba a to lokalnie dziala
<drathir> ftp dla skanera? O.o
<Wizard> Uh, czemu jestem zbanowany?
<Wizard> :P
<ftpd> Ja Cię nie zbanowałem, nie mam many :P
<Wizard> Siema, ftpd.
<geekboy68k> oh
 * geekboy68k sie dowiedział, że program w pythonie sterował sekwencją startową orbiterów STS
<geekboy68k> teraz juz wiem dlaczego az 2 z 5 uległy zniszczeniu
<Wizard> geekboy68k: Tu też trolisz? :>
<geekboy68k> oh
<geekboy68k> wizard
<geekboy68k> z ppa
<geekboy68k> tak, trolluje gdzie sie da. jeszcze na #haiku
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Tam i tak nikt nie gada.
<Wizard> Wszyscy umarli.
<Wizard> :D
<geekboy68k> na #ppa
<geekboy68k> ?
<geekboy68k> pewnie ze starosci
<geekboy68k> albo im sie amigi popsuly
<geekboy68k> tez ze starosci
<Wizard> Nie, na #haiku
<Wizard> Z resztą, nieważne.
<Wizard> Co słychać, Ubuntu? :)
<Dreadlish> wizard z ppa?
<geekboy68k> lol
<geekboy68k> na haiku duzo piszą
<Dreadlish> Wizard: hai.
<geekboy68k> bez sensu, ale zawsze
<Dreadlish> Wizard jest swój, nie z ppa
<ftpd> Wizard, Siema siema.
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Da się już 14.04 używać?
<Dreadlish> pewnie nie, jak zawsze ubuntu.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> U mnie prażyło, z grubsza.
<kklimonda> dać, to się da, ale unity na compizie ciągle nie powala
<kklimonda> tzn. unity jak unity, ale compiz to compiz
<geekboy68k> unity w ogole nie powala
<geekboy68k> chyba ze sam system
 * geekboy68k nie cierpi tego srodowiska
<geekboy68k> ok, chcieli zunifikowac interfejs na tabletach, telefonach i komputerach
<geekboy68k> ale ani tablet, ani telefon im nie wyszedl, wiec po co to drążyć
<kklimonda> meh, nie jest złe - kwestia przyzwyczajenia
<kklimonda> ubuntu na telefon dalej robią
 * geekboy68k wie kto jest tego przyczyną
<Wizard> geekboy68k: Zunifikować na telefonach i tabletach?
<Wizard> Chyba oszalałeś :)
<geekboy68k> ostatnio canonical sie chwalilo, ze 13% zespolu to kobiety, z czego 18% z nich pelni funkcje menedzerskie
<Wizard> Biurkowe Unity się nie nadaje na dotykowy ekran.
<Wizard> A widzieliście domyślne biurko w RHEL7? :>
<geekboy68k> Wizard: ja nie, to oni chcieli, zeby interfejs na tych urzadzeniach byl mozliwie zblizony. zreszta nie tylko oni do tego dążą - Microsoftowi z kafelkami jakos sie udalo
<kklimonda> biurkowe unity to ciągle 7ka, wersja na tablety/telefony jeszcze na biurku nie jest
<geekboy68k> chociaz na desktopie mnie nie przekonuje
<kklimonda> tak się MS udało, że się teraz wycofują
<Wizard> :D
<kklimonda> i dodają menu start na nowo
 * geekboy68k widzial CentOS-a 7
<kklimonda> i odkręcają tak, by na desktopie nie było widać kafelków jak nie chcesz
<kklimonda> no, ja się bawiłem desktopem w rhel7
<kklimonda> nawet fajne
<kklimonda> chociaż gnome 3.12 ostatnio używam, i już wszystko porządnie działa
<Wizard> No, nie wiem czemu shella domyślnie nie ma w rhelu.
<Wizard> Dziwne.
<geekboy68k> mozesz zainstalowac minimala
<BlessJah> Wizard: :D
<BlessJah> ty tutaj!
<Wizard> Siema
<BlessJah> hej
<kklimonda> Wizard: ten interfejs rhel7 to shell z toną pluginów chyba/
<kklimonda> tyle, że starsza wersja
<BlessJah> centos6 wspiera upgrade do 7 czy reinstall?
<kklimonda> mm
<kklimonda> afair centos6->centos7 to pierwszy wspierany upgrade
<BlessJah> to sprawdze jak mi domu podlacza internet
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ty tez tutaj, jakis zlot trolli?
<kklimonda> meh, mam chwilę wolnego czasu, i widzę, że na kanale życie, to zajrzałem ;)
<BlessJah> a 12.04->14.04 jak nie było tak nie ma ^^
<kklimonda> dzisiaj powinno być
<BlessJah> Wizard: co slychac?
<BlessJah> ostatnio chyba prace miales zmieniac jak rozmawialismy
<kklimonda> ech, ja właśnie zmieniam
<kklimonda> muszę zaraz podjechać umowę podpisać
<BlessJah> kklimonda: z jakiej na jaką?
<BlessJah> ^^
<kklimonda> z programisto-admina na admino-programistę
<kklimonda> a może na odwrót
<kklimonda> teraz będzie puppet, openstack etc.
<BlessJah> puppet fajna rzecz
<kklimonda> a było w sumie django, i zarządzanie serwerami na których aplikacje stoją
<kklimonda> nom
<Wizard> BlessJah: Nuda
<Wizard> Zmieniłem robotę i w nowej też nuda.
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> ale przynajmniej więcej płacą;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: zrealizowales swoj cel przynajmniej?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Szkoda gadać.
<Wizard> Kasa fakt, lepsza, ale za jaką cenę.
<Wizard> Siedzę i nic nie robie.
<Wizard> Idzie ocipieć :)
<kklimonda> Wizard: no to szukaj znowu czegoś lepszego ;)
<BlessJah> aż tak źle?
<kklimonda> ew. pogadaj by ci coś dali
<kklimonda> to jakieś korpo, że możesz się opierdalać?
<Wizard> Oczywiście, że korpo.
<Wizard> I tak takie w penis wielkie.
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> a tak się wzbraniałeś
<Wizard> Ale kasa..
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Szukam, ale firmy krzoki nie chcą tyle dawać.
<BlessJah> powiesz co za korpo?
<BlessJah> na query mozesz
<kklimonda> samsung pewnie ;)
<kklimonda> ew. jak wizard w javie klepie to asseco ;}
<Wizard> kklimonda: W życiu bym do tej biedronki nie poszedł.
<kklimonda> :D
<Dreadlish> Wizard: to co klepiesz? ;d
<Wizard> Jakieś gówno.
<Dreadlish> w javie?
<Wizard> We wszystkim :D
<Wizard> C, C++, Java, perl.
<Wizard> Brakuje jeszcze asma, a pewnie gdzieś też by się znalazł.
<Wizard> Rynce opadajo.
<Maxxx> cze Wizard
<Dreadlish> czyli nie embed
<Dreadlish> a jaki sektor chociaż, jak nie chcesz powiedzieć co za korpo?
 * BlessJah pamieta lata temu artykul jaka to java fajna, bo dziala na kazdej platformie (na przyklad na pralce)
 * Maxxx uwaza, ze dalej Java fajna tylko ludzie i CPU do nich nie dorosly
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: sektor nic nie powie, odkat CAT zaczal produkowac telefony a nokia przestala gumofilce
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> Maxxx: ludzie, nie cpu
<Wizard> RAM.
<Dreadlish> Maxxx: gdyby ludzie potrafili ją i w niej optymalnie pisać, to by była piękna.
<Dreadlish> ale orakel wszystko zwali na swoją bazę
<Maxxx> ale quad core do zaawansowanej javy bez przycinek to nie wybryk
<Maxxx> a o taki numer nietrudno
<Wizard> Maxxx: Eee, to raczej chodzi o to, że ludzie wszędzie wpieprzają jakieś jbossy i inne weblodzikowe gówno.
<Maxxx> no wlasnie i w tym sek
<Maxxx> ja sie dziwie jak to im na andku wychodzi
<Dreadlish> na andku też dają dupy.
<Dreadlish> ale mniej
<Maxxx> przeciez tam i dzisiaj sa fony z single core :D
<Wizard> I startujesz aplikację, która wyświetla 3 strony na krzyż, a giga ramu wcina.
<Dreadlish> no
<kklimonda> giga ramu, tak dużo
<Maxxx> Java sie staje drugim Flashem
<Dreadlish> uznali, że dalvika nie przepiszą dobrze, to zaczęli arta ;d
<Maxxx> nic z niej zaczyna nie wynikac oprocz chloniecia zasobow
<kklimonda> normalnie z 80zł trzeba wydać na taki ram
<kklimonda> kuniec
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: tak, do telefonu.
<Dreadlish> ;)
<Dreadlish> ale jak odpalisz np. 8 takich aplikacji na raz
<kklimonda> nie no, ja akurat o serwerze mówiłem, bo wizard narzeka, że 1GB ramu zjada aplikacja ;)
<Wizard> kklimonda: Bierz po uwagę, że ten ram musi się zapełnić wpierw, taki jboss potrafi 10 minut wstawać.
<Dreadlish> no to już masz 8gibe
<kklimonda> Wizard: ok, ale dlatego też jbossa się nie restartuje co chwila
<Wizard> A to wszystko jest.. zbędne.
<kklimonda> sure
<Wizard> kklimonda: Chyba, że pracujesz w kretyńskim korpo i żeby coś przetestować, to musisz to zrobić 10 razy na dzień.
<Dreadlish> a ja dalej nie wiem co to rukwa ten jboss
<Wizard> Robi się 1,5h restartów.
<kklimonda> Wizard: nie macie osobnego serwera z działającym CI?
<BlessJah> Wizard: recznie to robicie?
<Wizard> kklimonda: Do CI to trzeba mieć wpierw testy.
<Wizard> A jak wiadomo "nie ma czasu na testy"
<Wizard> :D
<Dreadlish> hm
<BlessJah> a jak testy juz sa to permanentnie failujace
<Dreadlish> wlazłem na strone jbossa
<kklimonda> Wizard: ah, ok - czyli testy robicie ręcznie, bo nie ma czasu ich pisać
<Dreadlish> zacytuję: "Red Hat® JBoss® Middleware is a family of a *lightweight*, (...)"
<kklimonda> lightweight to pojęcie względne
<Maxxx> daj link bo szkoda mi grzac CPU od google, musze go oszczedzac bo javie i flashu :D
<Dreadlish> no, przy 128gb ramu, 1gibe to lightweight ;D
<Wizard> kklimonda: Daj spokój, dobrze?
<Maxxx> kklimonda to tez jakis sposob na bezrobocie
<gjm> 3, 2, 1, Fight!
<kklimonda> Maxxx: ręczne testowanie? sure ;)
<Maxxx> no :)
<Wizard> Dajcie już spokój. Do niektórych to nigdy nie dotrze.
<Dreadlish> jak to dobrze, że nie umiem w korpo
<gjm> w nic nie umiesz
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<BlessJah> Wizard: naprawde nie macie zadnego CI?
<kklimonda> no ja k nie mają testów, to po co im ci ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: a ze kod jest dobry to wierza na slowo developerom
<Maxxx> :DDD
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie no, testują go ręcznie po prostu
<kklimonda> ;)
<Dreadlish> gjm: a weź przestań wieśku
<Maxxx> tu klik w binarce, tam klik - o, dziala nawet
<BlessJah> automaty białkowe i skrypt pisany w języku english "[..] click button 'Calculate'. The result is expected to be between 7.5002 and 7.5008."
<Maxxx> test przeszedl pomyslnie
<Maxxx> :D
<Wizard> To nie jest smieszne :(
<BlessJah> dla mnie jest
<BlessJah> choc dalej mamy testy ktore permanentnie failuja, albo co gorsza failuja losowo
<BlessJah> ale to ponizej procenta
<gjm> kurde bele
<gjm> co wejdę na stronę UPSu, to mi się inspektor w Firefoxie włącza
<Wizard> Inspektor Gadżet?
<drathir> gjm: flash kladzie?
<gjm> Wcześniej było ok.
<pcctw> cze ubunciarze
<pcctw> szukam sluchawek klasy logitech g930 dzialajacych pod ubuntu - uzywa ktos moze czegos podobnego?
<pcctw> nikt nie ma takich słuchawek czy nikt nie ma klawiatury zeby napisac? ;)
<Ashiren> nikt nie ma tu ubuntu :V
<gjm> właśnie
<gjm> ŻODYN
<gjm> i wszyscy są głusi, więc nie potrzebują słuchawek
<kklimonda> pcctw: nikt nie ma słuchawek które by musiały "działać" na linuksie ;)
<pcctw> kklimonda, to jakie zamienniki polecasz?
 * Wizard poleca polskie zamienniki.
<pcctw> zalożyłem, że wsrod ubunciarzy sa i tacy ktorzy lubia dobrze posluhac na sluchawkach
<Wizard> o_O'
<kklimonda> pcctw: ja ogólnie polecam superluxy 668b
<kklimonda> porządne słuchawki za niewielą cenę
<kklimonda> pcctw: "dobrze posłuchać" i bezprzewodowe słuchawki trochę się imo wyklucza ;)
<pcctw> dobrze, w sensie kompromisu ceny, jakosci, wygody
<pcctw> pod windowsem bylo to zdecydowanie warte kasy wg mnie i jakosciowo zaspokojony bylem ;)
<pcctw> lepiej wytłumaczyc nie umiem ;) brzmienie to kwestia indywidualna, wiem, jednak zawsze dobrze posluchac innych opnii
<pcctw> ot tak wiec pytam
<pcctw> wlasnie g930 sie skonczyly i tak zaczynam sie rozgladac
<pcctw> szkoda ze logitech wypiął sie na linuxa
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Ale w sensie że co? Sterowników do słuchawek nie robią? :D
<kklimonda> pcctw: a pulseaudio nie wspiera ich?
<kklimonda> bo to pewnie jako oddzielna karta muzyczna jest
<Wizard> Słuchawki USB?
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> Zazwyczaj kładą tam jakieś tandetne ac'97.
<Wizard> A potem ludzie się podniecają, jaką to "jakość dźwięku" mają.
<Wizard> :P
<kklimonda> hyhy
<pcctw> g930 maja oprogramowanie do dzwieku 7.1
<pcctw> w filmach bdb sprawa, w grach tez, ale juz nie gram ;)
<pcctw> jednak filmy + wygoda bezprzewodowosci
<pcctw> byloby super - a teraz to one jada na stereo zwyklym... ze tam powiem - troche bidnie
<gjm> słuchawki 7.1?
<gjm> :DDDDDD
<Dreadlish> słuchawki 7.1?
<Dreadlish> może 15.1 i jeszcze sonda w odbyt?
<pcctw> moze kliknij linka ;) to nie jest sprzet dla melomana, ale robi swoja robote i to dobrze, wiec ghy ghy ktos mial wczesniej czy tylko tak nosami z przyzwyczajenia krecicie? ;p
<gjm> ile masz przetworników w słuchawkach?
<kklimonda> pcctw: ach, czyli działają ale jako stereo?
<pcctw> gjm - nie to jest tematem rozmowy - szukam sluchawek podobnej klasy - lepsze beda lepsze ;)
<pcctw> kklimonda, no dokladnie
<pcctw> a w takim przypadku takie sluchawki sa zdecydowanie przeplacone ;)
<kklimonda> pcctw: a próbowałeś pogrzebać w ustawieniach pulseaudio?
<kklimonda> bo tam są różne profile
<pcctw> i jak nic innego nie znajde w tej klasie to kupie zwkle stereo
<gjm> Kup po prostu lepszej klasy słuchawki, zobaczysz różnicę.
<pcctw> dlatego pytam - czego wy tam uzywacie ;)
<kklimonda> pcctw: ja uzywam superluxów 668b, za 130zł
<Dreadlish> idź sobie 668b kup
<gjm> Ja używam głośników.
<pcctw> pluseaudio? nie nie grzebalem, zerkne napewno ;) dzieki kklimonda
<kklimonda> nie wiem tbh co jest dobrego w przedziale cenowym 600-700zł
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: wyciąg z członka twórcy
<Dreadlish> i kable zawierające oplot z sierści słonia
<pcctw> oraz mikrofon z funkcją wibratora
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: tak też można, ale są też słuchawki faktycznie warte 600-700zł ;)
<Dreadlish> w sumie
<gjm> Są, ATH-M50
<Dreadlish> ah
<pcctw> powiem tak, gdyby te g930 dzialaly tak na ubuntu jak na widowsie, to jeszcze dzis zamawiam ;)
<gjm> Nawet tańsze.
<Dreadlish> piękna audiotechnika
<kklimonda> tylko wtedy chyba potrzebna jest dobra karta muzyczna
<kklimonda> bo na takiej zwykłej zintegrowanej jest różnie
<kklimonda> swoją drogą ciekawe jak z laptopami
<Dreadlish> tak samo.
<pcctw> zintegrowana to nie ma wcale takiej opcji ;)
<Dreadlish> jakiej ;d
<gjm> SuperDuper Turbo Bass
<pcctw> najtaniej i tak wychodza na usb bo placisz 700 ale masz i sluchawki i karte - i razem to naprawde slyszysz 7.1 mimo ze wiesz ze to oszukane
<Dreadlish> >usłyszysz 7.1
<pcctw> taki wlasnie g930 bateria trzyma 10 godz zasieg ok 10m wygoda obslugi
<gjm> usłyszysz 7.1 :DDDDD
<Dreadlish> ja chce usłyszeć dobre stereo, a nie jakąś mizerną przestrzeń marketingową
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> subwoofer w pierdziawkach
<Wizard> Nie no, tu jest tylko jeden komentadz. O KURWA :D
<Wizard> Słuchawki 7.1
<gjm> centralny w pierdziawkach
<pcctw> Dreadlish, no do muzy to one nie sa az tak super, ale ja wole filmy niz muze
<Dreadlish> dobre 5.1 w filmach jest tylko w kinie.
<Dreadlish> 5.1
<Dreadlish> nie 7.1
<Wizard> Są zrobione w postaci takiego toczka - dysku, który zakłada się na głowę.
<pcctw> ignoranci sami widze ;p
<Dreadlish> nie, po prostu prawdę Ci mówią
<Wizard> A subwoofer kładzie się na głowie.
<Dreadlish> ;d
<pcctw> prawde? jaka prawde?
<Dreadlish> gdzie masz 7.1 w słuchawkach?
<gjm> Prawdziwą.
<Dreadlish> .1 na pewno nie masz, bo gdzie ci suba tam wsadzą?
<Dreadlish> 7. - gdzie masz tam 7 przetworników?
<gjm> Papka z mózgu.
<Dreadlish> robienie ze stereo szerszej przestrzeni nie czyni z tego dolbi didżital super duper najs sond
<Dreadlish> end sarond
<pcctw> kto ich prosil o mowienie prawdy? ;p ja prosilem o opinie - najlepiej poparta doswiadczeniem wlasnym ;) czytac umiem, i tez moge sie madrzyc na temat silnikow rakietowych choc zadnego nie widzialem na oczy ;p
<Dreadlish> tu lecą stwierdzenia nt tego typu rozwiązań.
<gjm> Co za łeb…
<gjm> To po co się pytasz, skoro wiesz lepiej?
<pcctw> ale widze teraz musialbym poprosic o zakup g930 instalacje windowsa, sprawdzenie i wtedy moze jakiejs porady sie doczekam ;)
<Dreadlish> gjm: bo jest cebulakiem ;d
<Wizard> Ja jestem cebulakiem.
<Dreadlish> i musi najmojszyć swoją najmojszą prawdę
<gjm> Głośniki też kupujesz 1000W bo mają tak napisane?
 * Dreadlish też i co
<Wizard> I nie nadążam za współczesnym marketingiem w audio
<Wizard> Widziałem już "kino domowe".
<Wizard> Głoścniczki biurkow 320W.
<Wizard> biurkowe*
<pcctw> zupelnie nie na temat...
<Dreadlish> wiesz, ja widziałem monitory odsłuchowe 2500W
<Wizard> Jamnika 320W.
<Wizard> Dziś - słuchawki 7.1
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Żeby jak basista szarpnie strunę, to lewitował na fali dźwiękowej? :P
<pcctw> Wizard, jak znajdziesz jakies pod ubuntu - dja koniecznie znac ;)
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ja nie musze lewitować, wystarczy, że jak cztery 15 sie rozkręci, to jest tak tłusto, że trzeba pokroić :D
<Dreadlish> s/15/10/
<Wizard> :)
<gjm> Niektórym nie wytłumaczysz.
<Wizard> Zawsze się zastanawiałem jak zasilany czterema paluszkami magnetofon może mieć moc 300W.
<Dreadlish> miałem sobie rypnąć cztery dyszki do domu, ale enomoney i weź to napędź
<Wizard> Ale co ja się tam znam ;)
<gjm> Porównaj stare ZG30C 30W i nowe SuperMegaBassy 1000W.
<Wizard> 1kW mogli napisać.
<Wizard> ;)
<Dreadlish> moje kochane stare tonsile grają dobrze nieprzerwanie od 1986 roku
<Wizard> Tylko trójfazówkę musisz sobie do domu puścić wpierw.
<gjm> Wizard: 1kW brzmi mniej dumnie niż 1000W
<Dreadlish> tak i jeszcze niech elektryk Ci troche ruskiego kabla da
<Wizard> Gniazdko od krajzego gratis.
<Wizard> pcctw: Wybacz trollo, ale jakoś mnie naszło :D
<gjm> kabel od prodiża
<Wizard> gjm: przejściówka mini jack - prodiż?
<gjm> #YOLO
<Dreadlish> #kabelodprodiża
<Dreadlish> ew żelazkokabel do lutownicy
<Dreadlish> polecam
<pcctw> ciesze sie ze dalem wam temat do zartow ;0 tak cicho tu bylo...
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, to tak czytam, to prodiże miały mniej niż 1kW ;)
<gjm> A kable takie grube…
<Wizard> http://www.sadistic.pl/przejsciowka-z-malego-jacka-na-kabel-od-prodiza-vt86602.htm
<Wizard> Tak dla przypomnienia ;))
<gjm> :)
<gjm> Nie przeglądam tego.
<Wizard> Czego?
<gjm> sadistica
<Wizard> Ja też nie.
<Wizard> Kiedyś ktoś gdzieś wlepił, wpisałem w google przejściówka jack prodiż i wyszkoczyło ;]
<Wizard> lisu żyje :|
<lisu> czołem złamasy :)
<lisu> Wizard: a zyje i ma sie dobrze
<lisu> co u was?
<Wizard> Kopę lat, lisu :)
<lisu> a kope, zarobiony człowiek... ale juz niedlugo urlop
<BlessJah> lisu \o/
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Do mojego urlopu jeszcze dużo.
<Wizard> O ile wypali (odpukać)
<Wizard> Ale i tak w pracy nic nie robię, więc co za różnica :D
<BlessJah> jak to nie, testujesz
<Wizard> Dobra, gaszę windę i idę na serial.
<Wizard> Pa
<Wizard> Byda jutro.
<gjm> A ja idę grać w grę.
<lisu> o kurce, sie blyska masakrycznie, chyba juz pora wylaczyc to dziadostwo i pojsc spac.
<lisu> narka ludziki
<lisu> oby tylko nic nie uwaliło bo jutro będzie ciezki dzien. cyk
<geekboy68k> oh
<geekboy68k> po wooja ja sie grzebie z tym bindem'
<geekboy68k> jak moj registrar ma swoje serwery
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-12
<Wizard> Śpią :(
 * geekboy68k slaps Wizard
<Wizard> Czego znów? ;/
<geekboy68k> (09:36:15) Wizard: Śpią :(
 * geekboy68k nie śpi ;/
<TheNumb> gejboj69l
<Wizard> TheNumb: Ave.
<TheNumb> ave Wizard
<TheNumb> Wizard: dalej się bawisz w linuksy?
<Wizard> Ostatnio nie.
<Wizard> Znaczy potrzebowałem windy na lapku, a nie zwykłem bawić się w multi-boot.
<TheNumb> Słusznie.
<TheNumb> Szkoda czasu.
<Wizard> Więc chwilowo nie mam w domu linuksa nigdzie.
<Wizard> W pracy mam trochę redhatów.
<Wizard> I nawet innych.
<TheNumb> (:
<Wizard> W pracy na biurku by mi się linux przydał.
<Wizard> Ale nie, bo nie.
<Wizard> TheNumb: A co takiego wesołego powiedziałem?
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja mam rhela na biurku, da sie
<Wizard> Wiem, że się da, jakbym mógł mieć linuksa na biurku w pracy, to bym postawił centosa 7.
<BlessJah> ^^
<BlessJah> czemu akurat centos?
<ftpd> Ja bym postawił Archa albo Ubuntu Server.
<gjm> Ja bym postawił kloca.
<BlessJah> gjm: i dlatego ciebie nikt nie pyta
<gjm> hrhr
<Wizard> Nie wiem.
<kklimonda> Wizard: w pracy zmuszaja cie do windowsa?
<BlessJah> windows to system dla drwali, wczoraj probowalem proste zadanie oskryptowac
<BlessJah> powershell ma fajna konwencje CamelCase-With-Dashes
<BlessJah> skonczylo sie na instalacji basha (git-bash dokladnie z msysgit)
<Wizard> kklimonda: Tak.
<Wizard> Już od ładnych paru lat.
<Wizard> Jeszcze mi się nie chcą guest additions zainstalować.
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> drathir: hrhr
<Wizard> kklimonda: Barbarzyństwo, nie?
<Wizard> Ja do samego windowsa bym nic nie miał, ino on tu jest w wersji korpo-korpo, z doinstalowaną toną syfu ;]
<kklimonda> hyhy
<dweller> korpo-syfu
<Wizard> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyenRCJ_4Ww
<Wizard> We are korpo. Resistance is futile.
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> Ktoś z Was jakoś mocniej OSX? Próbuję odpalić coś przez security(1) i o ile z palca bangla, to ze skryptu już za cholerę nie chce (i nie, to nie $PATH :P)
<jacekowski> mac ssie
<mati75> jacekowski++
<ftpd> To temat na inną rozmowę.
<mati75> podobno użytkowniczki maca też dobrze ssą
<ftpd> To prawda.
<Ashiren> tyko macowe odkurzacze nie ssa
<mati75> http://blog.gaborit-d.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/macpro-parodie-2.jpg
<kklimonda> ech, ja byłem w sumie o krok od kupienia rMBP, ale gwarancją mnie thinkpad przekonał
<lisu> siemka
<drathir> witam...
<kklimonda> no hej
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-13
<system0x01> Jak zgłosić, fakt że certyfikowany sprzęt nie działa na nowszej wersji kenela ?
<system0x01> Tj, gdzie dokładnie ?
<system0x01> chodzi o układ rt3290 combo wifi+bluetooth, gdzie część wifi działa a część blootooth nie.
<system0x01> Jest to część z notebook-a Hp G1 455
<system0x01> Oficjalne sterowniki na stronie HP są tylko do SLED-a 11 i to na kernel w wersji z 2 w przedzie.
<mati75> google za trudno użyć
<qermit> o/
<qermit> nie ma to jak wylaczyc zle korki i zapomniec potem
<TheNumb> \o
<Lakii> ;o/
<qermit> 0_0
<gjm> :D
<drathir> bry...
<kklimonda> bry
<geekboy68k> potrzebuje kogoś kto umie w DNSy
 * geekboy68k myślał, że umie, ale premium.pl to zmieniło
<geekboy68k> mam serwer VPS i domene xyz.pl. na VPSie jest Apacz, żadnego BIND-a czy innego serwera DNS nie ma, ale oferuje mi go registrar domeny. chce żeby xyz.pl kierowała na moją nagą fotke, a serwer.xyz.pl - na defaultową strone Apacza
<geekboy68k> wiec robie sobie vhosta dla xyz.pl i wrzucam tam nagą fotke + jako defaultowy vhost podaję serwer.xyz.pl po czym w panelu registrara w rekordach A dla xyz.pl i serwer.* podaje adres IP serwera
<geekboy68k> dobrze kumam? bedzie banglać?
<kklimonda> w DNS robisz
<kklimonda> xyz.pl IN A [IP]
<kklimonda> a potem *.xyz.pl IN CNAME xyz.pl afair
<geekboy68k> no i oczywiście w apaczu odpowiednie vhosty -> xyz.pl dla fotki i serwer.xyz.pl dla defualta?
<geekboy68k> good, dzieki wielkie ;*
<kklimonda> ale ogólnie serwer.xyz.pl jako default nie ma chyba sensu
<drathir> geekboy68k: linuxpl? ++
<kklimonda> bo jak wejdziesz na xyz.pl to i tak będzie fotka, a dopiero pod serwer.xyz.pl twoja domyślna straona
<geekboy68k> drathir: nie, ovh
<geekboy68k> kklimonda: kumam, ale to jest dokladnie to co chcialem uzyskac. raz jeszcze dzieki wielkie
<geekboy68k> tzn oddzielna zawartosc na serwer.xyz.pl i oddzielna na xyz.pl
<TheNumb> lepiej zrobić przekierowanie
<TheNumb> ;]
<grek> zna sie ktos moze na prądzie ? mam spawarkę jakąś samoróbkę - i wychodzą z niej 3 kable z oznaczeniami Z N i W i szukam gdzie będzie masa a gdzie podłaczyć elektrode
<drathir> grek: lepiej uwazaj, zeby nieszczescia nie bylo ;/
<grek> ok podłączyłem do z i w i dziala w sumie to przez specjalistyczny uchyt się trzyma więc raczej z nieszczęść to wywalenie korków albo spalenie spawarki ale nie jestem pewny jakie było zagrożenie -ważne że działą :)
 * geekboy68k ogarnął GNUCash
<geekboy68k> mega program
<geekboy68k> gdybym nie miał wykupionego biura rachunkowego z ifirma, to pewnie skorzystałbym z w/w, a nie kupował jakiś Subiektów czy innych dzieł
<Ashiren> good for you
<mateusz> sa plusy i minusy subietka, plus to niewatpliwie to ze korzysta z bazy danych ktora mozna sobie podpiac do sklepu internetowego
<mateusz> Subiekta*
<Wizard> Siema
<gjm> Sie nie ma.
<kklimonda> hej
<Wizard> kklimonda: Kodujesz, waćpan?
<kklimonda> Wizard: jestem na urlopie xD
<kklimonda> i tak, jak wyjeżdżałem
<kklimonda> to na peronie ssh na serwer, by naprawić coś
<Wizard> :D
<kklimonda> a jak przyjechałem, to vim w dłoń by poprawić kod
<Wizard> Spoko, kiedyś naprawiałem w PKSie.
<Wizard> Jeden telefon z internetem, drugi do gadania z gościem.
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> ja nie zapomnę gościa, który naprawiał serwery na dwa telefony
<Wizard> kklimonda: W sensie?
<Wizard> Z jednego się logował, przez drugi rozmawiał?
<kklimonda> Wizard: nie, przez oba rozmawiał :D
<kklimonda> i obu słuchał naraz
<Wizard> Borze święty! :)
<Wizard> To się tak da?
<Wizard> Może to była laska?
<Wizard> Hmm, jacyś szpiedzy francuscy przyszli.
<Wizard> Alyaron: Bonjour!
<Alyaron> hej Wizard
<kklimonda> Wizard: nie, jakiś sysadmin na konferencji ;)
<kklimonda> coś się musiało porządnie popsuć ;)
<Wizard> Tzw. pożar.
<Wizard> A jak wiadomo, pożary gasi się telefonami.
<Alyaron> tak jestem francuskim :)
<Wizard> Szpiegiem?
<Alyaron> uczę się polskiego
<Wizard> :)
<Alyaron> jeszcze nie!
<gjm> zażółć gęślą jaźń
<Wizard> Alyaron: No to mała podpowiedź, powinno być "Jestem Francuzem".
<Alyaron> wygląda lepiej!
<Wizard> Alyaron: Uczysz się polskiego i używasz Ubuntu? :)
<Wizard> Ah, właśnie, może też być "Jestem Francuzką".
<Wizard> :D
<Alyaron> używam Mint :)
<gjm> Przydać Ci się może też: "Biała flaga"
<Wizard> gjm: :|
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<Alyaron> nie "Francuzką", jestem człowiekiem!
<gjm> :DDD
<Wizard> Francuzka to kobieta z Francji.
<geekboy68k> lol
<geekboy68k> przecież to bot jakiś
<Wizard> I tam ;)
 * Wizard trochę wypił cydru (modnie!)
<Wizard> Na zgubę Putina.
<geekboy68k> zjedz jabłko, ogryzek zostaw Putinowi
<Wizard> Nie jestem głodny.
<Wizard> A cydr się skończył.
<Wizard> ;[
 * geekboy68k walczy z serwerami OVH
<Wizard> geekboy68k: Co, ciągle nie możesz pliku rozpakować? :>
<BlessJah> o/
<Wizard> BlessJah: Cześć.
<geekboy68k> ;_;
<geekboy68k> Wizard: jestem level up, teraz próbuję skonfigurować BIND-a.
<Wizard> Nie ma lepszych DNSów?
<geekboy68k> OVH go wrzuca domyślnie z systemem. nie ma tych plików co w dokumentacji (przynajmniej tak zrozumiałem)
<geekboy68k> a jak wrzucam coś swojego, np PowerDNS
<geekboy68k> to mi w menedżerze OVH wyświetla ciągle "DNS - wyłączone"
<gjm> zostaw, nie umiesz
<geekboy68k> wiem
<geekboy68k> dlatego chcę się naumieć
<geekboy68k> samo sie nie wpoi, niet?
<Alyaron> Smutno tutaj nie sprzedają jabłka od Polski
<geekboy68k> Alyaron: a Ty skąd [fizycznie] jesteś?
<Alyaron> Paryż
<Alyaron> niedaleko od OVH!
<geekboy68k> : D
<geekboy68k> swoją drogą
<geekboy68k> nie ucz się polskiego
<geekboy68k> ucz się rosyjskiego
<geekboy68k> za kilka lat może Ci się bardziej przydać : D
<gjm> arabskiego :>
<Wizard> E, polski jest fajniejszy.
<Wizard> I zawsze można do Polski do pracy przyjechać.
<gjm> Dowcipniś.
<Wizard> Czemu?
<Wizard> W IT stosunek zarobków do kosztów życia jest dość wysoki.
<gjm> Może w IT tak.
<geekboy68k> można zostać politykiem
<geekboy68k> albo urzędnikiem
<geekboy68k> tam stosunek zarobków do kosztów życia jest wręcz bajeczny
<Wizard> Albo geekboy68k i trolować na ircu.
<geekboy68k> ;/
<Wizard> ^^
<Wizard> Na bonus, skończyły mi się fajki.
<Wizard> Ale w końcu dziś 13.
<BlessJah> to nie ma zadnego zwiazku
<BlessJah> ^^
<gjm> przypadek? tak sądzę
<geekboy68k> nie, to kara boska za znęcanie się nade mną
<geekboy68k> aby uwiarygodnić - ja mam prawie całą paczkę, hehe
<gjm> kara mustafa
<gjm> klawo
<Wizard> geekboy68k: Nie pal, bo nie urośniesz.
<geekboy68k> ;/
<geekboy68k> polazł
<geekboy68k> będzie spokój wreszcie
<geekboy68k> o/
<geekboy68k> oho
<geekboy68k> ebola atakuje
<geekboy68k> a niedługo mistrzostwa FIVB. u nas oczywiście
<geekboy68k> hostname serwera i vhost w apaczu, na którym znajduje się strona, to może być jeden i ten sam adres?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-14
<magic663> oprucz gimpa jakis inny fajny program do obrubki fotografi znacie
<Wizard> Niecierpliwi.
<Wizard> Taka piosenka kiedyś była.
<gjm> Łatwopalni.
<gjm> Taka też.
<Wizard> Tego samego Chojnackiego i Piaska ;)
<Wizard> A nie..
<Wizard> To chyba jakiegoś Varius Manx
<gjm> dunno
<geekboy68k> https://www.facebook.com/1435533406694464/photos/a.1435540420027096.1073741828.1435533406694464/1476101299304341/?type=1
<mati75> wyczerpująca odpowiedź
<Wizard> Hmm
<Wizard> Access denied ;D
<Wizard> Nie ma wjazdu dla dresiarzy.
<TheNumb> (:
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Siema.
<Wizard> TheNumb: Jak tam Ubuntu 14?
<geekboy68k> czy w ostatnim DOSie 6.22 (tzn tym ostatnim :"suwerennym") była możliwość zakładania kont użytkowników?
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie wiem
<TheNumb> Wizard: jak miałem ostatni raz to działało.
<Wizard> geekboy68k: Kpisz?
<geekboy68k> Wizard: nie, w interpreterze poleceń w NT było, więc chciałem sie zapytac
<Wizard> NT nie ma wiele wspólnego z DOSem.
<Wizard> DOS to DOS.
<Dreadlish> o/
<Dreadlish> windy do me były po prostu nakładkami na dosa
<Dreadlish> winnt to osobny kernel już
<Dreadlish> ma ntvdm, ale tylko go z dosem łączy
<Wizard> No, MS stwierdził, że nie umie pisać systemów i kupił gotowe jajco ;D
<geekboy68k> dos tez byl kupiony
<geekboy68k> ale NT to chyba dzieło całkowicie MS z tym, że wyewoluowało z OS/2 dzięki podkradniętym komuś programistom
 * drathir z tego co gdzies tam kiedys slyszal podobno m$ na poczatku podkradl pelno pomyslow z oknami, z myszka i chyba wiele innych jeszcze...
<geekboy68k> no z myszką i oknami to nie ulega wątpliwości
<geekboy68k> GUI i myszka powstały w Xeroksie na długo przed tym, zanim MS wprowadził DOS-a na rynek. Apple przejęło do tego prawa poprzez nabycie pakietu kontrolnego laboratoriów Xeroksa i wprowadziło w Macintoshu
<geekboy68k> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xerox_Alto
<geekboy68k> nawet ethernet miało i FPSa po sieci
<geekboy68k> M$ to po prostu zerżnął
 * drathir tam woli linux, a jakby linux sie zepsul to zostaje bsd...
 * geekboy68k tez na linuksie
<geekboy68k> chociaz to też zżyna
<TheNumb> linuks gówno
<geekboy68k> z MINIX-a
<Wizard> geekboy68k: Nieprawda.
<geekboy68k> co nieprawda?
 * geekboy68k slaps Wizard
 * qermit slaps Wizard
 * TheNumb slaps TheNumb
<qermit> a AD? kto pierwszy zrobil tak fajne AD jak MS?
<qermit> no i do tego exchange
<TheNumb> ms tylko wyszło z AD
<TheNumb> :P
<Dreadlish> ad jest fajne
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej wszyscy tak mówią
<qermit> jest jest
<drathir> qermit: a exchange nie ma co czasem ubitego z szyfrowaniem?
<qermit> a kogo szyfrowanie obchodzi :P
<qermit> poza tym i tak uzywa SSL/TLS
<drathir> nie pamietam co to bylo dokladnie niestety.. ale cos z szyfrowaniem serwera bylo niebezpiecznego...
<Dreadlish> oj tam
<Dreadlish> co z tego jak ad jest fajne
<Dreadlish> bym sie pobawił tym ad ;d
<drathir> w sumie w przypadku ms racja "who cares"...
 * drathir musi w koncu poczytac na jakiej zasadzie dziala to zmienianie hosta...
<Dreadlish> na żadnej.
<Wizard> geekboy68k: MS kupił NT od DECa.
<Wizard> geekboy68k: MS kupił prawa do GUI w win3.1 od Apple
<Wizard> Choć, nie, to chyba do win 2
<geekboy68k> sprawa apple wyglądała troche inaczej, nikt nikomu nie sprzedał praw do GUI
<geekboy68k> o ile dobrze pamiętam
<geekboy68k> to pierwszy proces Apple vs Microsoft ta pierwsza położyła
<geekboy68k> a potem Apple odstapiło od kolejnych sporów w zamian za przeportowanie MS Office na Maka
<geekboy68k> co do DEC-a
<geekboy68k> to jest to o czym wspominałem
<Dreadlish> dec sie sam sprzedał
<geekboy68k> Microsoft przejął część ich pracowników - programistów
<Dreadlish> po kawałku ;d
<geekboy68k> do stworzenia NT na bazie doswiadczen z poprzedniej roboty
<geekboy68k> zadnej transakcji zakupu systemu nie bylo
 * geekboy68k slaps Wizard
<geekboy68k> jak ktos wprowadza zamęt na tym kanale, to jak zwykle Wizard, hrmphfnm
<geekboy68k> nie wie a sie sprzecza ;/
<Dreadlish> ale Wizarda to ty zostaw, co?
<Wizard> geekboy68k: A chcesz +q?
<geekboy68k> sam zaczął
<geekboy68k> ;/
<geekboy68k> ...
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah_> sigh
<optymista> Witam
<pesymista> witaj
<optymista> ;D
<pesymista> :>
<optymista> Mam pewien problem z chromium, po aktualizacji ubuntu do wersji 14.04 program żyje własnym życiem, niestety.
<TheNumb> Czyli?
<Ashiren> skynet
<geekboy68k> zmień zasilacz
<geekboy68k> zawsze od tego się zaczyna
<optymista> największym problemem jest to, że czasami po uruchomieniu wyrzuca mnie z konta, muszę ponownie się logować, czasami nie włącza się, a znowu innym razem działa bez zarzutu
<mati75> Było 100 razy. Użyj google. Zamykam.
<geekboy68k> jak nie pomoże spróbuj zmienić system, proponuję Archa albo Debiana. Ewentualnie, jezeli chcesz wszystko wyklikane out-of-the-box to CentOS 7 na repo RHEL
<geekboy68k> a tak na serio
<geekboy68k> wylogowywuje Cie z konta google, czy z konta usera w systemie, bo nie łapię?
<TheNumb> Zainstaluj windowsa.
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej wszystko działa.
<optymista> z konta systemowego
<Ashiren> tylko arch
<TheNumb> arch? nie, dziękuję
<geekboy68k> jak ze zużyciem pamięci?
<geekboy68k> Ashiren: +1 : D
<TheNumb> I pewnie jeszcze KDE.
<geekboy68k> po co KDE
<geekboy68k> MATE lepsze
<nvll> arch jest dobry
<geekboy68k> i mieści się w 50 MB RAM
<TheNumb> mate nie
<nvll> jak ktoś lubi po każdym update system naprawiać
<mati75> konsola jest najlepsza
<mati75> na tosterze też działa
<geekboy68k> jak ktoś chce system na toster to tylko NetBSD
<TheNumb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/twitter-facebook-notification-ubuntu-phones?utm_source=feedly&utm_reader=feedly&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=twitter-facebook-notification-ubuntu-phones
<geekboy68k> jego zaletą jest to, że możemy zbudować identyczne środowisko pracy na kosiarce, pececie i piecu węglowym!
<geekboy68k> oh
<geekboy68k> Ubuntu nauczyło się Twittera i Facebooka
<geekboy68k> może niedługo zacznie do kompletu działać
<geekboy68k> wtedy w ogóle będzie cud, miód, malina
<TheNumb> i oszeszki?
<geekboy68k> orzeszki nie
 * geekboy68k jest uczulony
<geekboy68k> optymista: to jak z tym zużyciem pamięci?
<optymista> podczas używania jednej karty w chromium menadżer zadań pokazuje 50-60% zużycia pamięci, wybacz nie zauważyłem wcześniej pytania
<geekboy68k> tak czy siak
<geekboy68k> skoro to sie pojawiło po aktualizacji, to obstawiam, że Ci coś crashuje serwer X-ów
<geekboy68k> masz karte nvidii?
<TheNumb> optymista: zainstaluj google chrome i sprawdź czy ten sam problem.
<TheNumb> xaxes`: kiedy ukochasz KDE?
<TheNumb> nvll: TY TEÅ»
 * geekboy68k lubi KDE, ale do wersji 3.5
<nvll> ja zainstalowałem ostatnio plasme 5
<nvll> działało to tak ze nie dało się używać
<TheNumb> bo to jest "preview"
<optymista> nie, mam karte ati, mój obecny sprzęt na którym jestem zmuszony pracować do końca wakacji, jest dość zaawansowany wiekiem
<TheNumb> Zresztą, wydali 5.0.1
<nvll> zresztą jewnity działa
<nvll> po co zmieniać? ;x
<TheNumb> nie działa
<nvll> soa#1
<geekboy68k> optymista: spróbuj obciążyć system czymś innym z wyłączoną przeglądarką
<TheNumb> kklimonda: prawda, że nie działa?
<geekboy68k> optymista: jak nie będzie wywalało to winny jest X.org. niestety, nie pomogę, ale pocieszę - nie jesteś jedyny. na nvidii pomagało przeinstalowanie sterowników GPU
<geekboy68k> jak ktoś tęskni za klasycznym KDE to polecam ogarnąć JWM (mieści się w 5 MB RAM)
<geekboy68k> albo Trinity
<geekboy68k> które jest forkiem KDE 3.5 o ile mi dobrze wiadomo
<TheNumb> ...albo zainstalować KDE 3.5
<TheNumb> w opensuse się da ;P
<optymista> obciążenie innymi programami nie robi wrażenia na moim złomie, nic się nie dzieje
<geekboy68k> TheNumb: bym sie bal security issues
<drathir> TheNumb: uzywasz opensuse moze?
<TheNumb> drathir: już nie.
<drathir> TheNumb: ale znudzilo Ci sie czy taki niedobry byl?
<geekboy68k> Linus Torvalds używał
<TheNumb> brakuje jednej krytycznej dla mnie paczki.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<geekboy68k> w ogóle, jak dobrze zrozumiałem, to Torvalds jest miłośnikiem dystrybucji "out of the box"
 * TheNumb też
<geekboy68k> mówił kiedyś w wywiadzie
<drathir> TheNumb: w sumie powod jak dla mnie zrozumialy...
<geekboy68k> "I'm not sentimental with technology"
<geekboy68k> czy jakos tak
<drathir> czasem sie oplaca sie kompilowac czegos co na sprzecie wieki trwa...
<TheNumb> drathir: to nawet nie chodzi o to.
<TheNumb> Po prostu nie chce mi się tego paczkować :D
<TheNumb> drathir: do pewnego czasu kompilowałem wszystkie pakity.
<TheNumb> pakiety*
<drathir> TheNumb: to widze albo fajny sprzet, albo duza cierpliwosc... hrhr
<geekboy68k> optymista: /var/log/syslog masz jakies fatal errory?
 * drathir teraz wszystkie kompilowane podpisuje...
<drathir> optymista: przejdz na ff najlepiej...
<drathir> swoja droga konta systemowego jesli nie ma potrzeby unikac jak ognia...
<drathir> root-a w sensie...
<optymista> geek, pojawiają się błędy, ale to nie "fatal error", drathir, chyba to będzie najlepsze rozwiązanie
<drathir> optymista: wrzuc dmesg na jakas wklejke...
<drathir> oczywiscie nie caly tekst luzem tutaj na kanal...
<drathir> bo tragedia bedzie nastepna :p
<optymista> ;D
<optymista> http://wklejto.pl/209001
<geekboy68k> ojej
<geekboy68k> ale mnie wyjebało
<geekboy68k> optymista: wiele nie zdziałamy. jak zasugerowano - zmien przeglądarke. mozesz tez zainstalowac Chrome z innych źródeł
<TheNumb> pupka boli?
<drathir> to zlodzieje z plusa - norma...
<geekboy68k> optymista: bug jest software'owy i znany od dłuższego czasu -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/980519
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 980519 in Fedora "Random log off in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" [Undecided,New]
<drathir> optymista: ile famu wolnego teraz masz?
<geekboy68k> optymista: chociaz oznaczony jako fixed, to komentarze mówią, że nie
<optymista> więc do września będę musiał korzystać z innej przeglądarki
<geekboy68k> ja bym w ogole skorzystal z innego systemu ;D
<geekboy68k> np z Debiana
<geekboy68k> jak juz ma byc w miare łatwy w obsłudze
<drathir> chromium zawsze mozesz sprawdzic, ale lepiej na ff sie przesiasc..
<geekboy68k> jak jestes w stanie poswiecic 2-3 h na konfig, to arch
<optymista> nie, z ubuntu całkiem dobrze się dogaduje, tylko, że nie na tym sprzęcie
<drathir> geekboy68k: jak ktos szybko czyta to 30min bez pobierania wliczonego zapewne jest realnym do osiagniecia...
<geekboy68k> tylko Ci się tak wydaje
<geekboy68k> to toksyczny związek
<geekboy68k> spróbujesz czegos innego, zmienisz zdanie ;D
<TheNumb> tylko nie próbuj archa
<TheNumb> bo nie działa
<geekboy68k> drathir: być może. moja pierwsza instalacja Archa + konfiguracja środowiska zajęła mi jakieś 2-3h właśnie
<drathir> geekboy68k: a z xfce4?
<geekboy68k> drathir: wpierw wrzuciłem tam fluxbox-a, ale ostatecznie zostałem przy MATE
<geekboy68k> podoba mi sie to srodowisko
<geekboy68k> bo raz, ze mam sentyment do KDE 3.5 i GNOME 2, a to jest fork tego drugiego
<geekboy68k> to dosc zgrabnie skomponowany i napisany
<drathir> geekboy68k: jestem ciekaw jak Tobie mate sie spisuje i ich repo?
<TheNumb> geekboy68k: będziesz cierpiał jak przepiszą wszystko na gtk3 (:
<geekboy68k> w 50 MB RAM sie miesci
<TheNumb> drathir: mate jest w repo archa.
<geekboy68k> instalowałem z oficjalnego repo
<geekboy68k> nie z matowskiego
<drathir> gnome2 bylo jest i bedzie idealnym srodowiskiem jak dla mnie...
<geekboy68k> ale nie jest "zbeszczeszczony"
<geekboy68k> nawet logotypów MATE na Archa nie zmieniono. to czysta kompilacja
<optymista> dzięki panowie, zamiast instalować nowy system znajdę inną przeglądarkę, to chyba mniej pracochłonne
<TheNumb> "zbesczeszczony"
<geekboy68k> że literówka?
<TheNumb> tak
<geekboy68k> specjalnie
<drathir> TheNumb: o... dzieki za sprostowanie...
<geekboy68k> chciałem zobaczyć skilla Ashiren w polskim
<geekboy68k> :D
<geekboy68k> ale się nie połapał, kulturalny chłopak (dziewczyna?)
<TheNumb> asziren
<TheNumb> Nerihsa znaczy się.
<optymista> jeszcze jedna drobna sprawa, w jaki sposób przywrócić obszary powiadamiania w panelu?
<TheNumb> obszary powiadamiania?
<optymista> yhym
<TheNumb> ale co to?
<geekboy68k> chyba chodzi o te ikonki, pierdolniki
<geekboy68k> jak coś Ci w tle pracuje, albo od dźwięku
<optymista> tak, właśnie to
<geekboy68k> kiedyś to sie robiło PPM na pasek -> Dodaj do panelu
<geekboy68k> ale jak teraz to ie wiem
<TheNumb> no to najpierw musisz coś zainstalować i uruchomić żeby się pojawiło w trayu :D
<optymista> teraz też się tak robi, ale u mnie coś się się ...
<TheNumb> A co zainstalowałeś?
<optymista> nic nie instalowałem, miałem to od momentu instalacji systemu, ale w jakiś dziwny sposób to zniknęło
<drathir> w g3 to chyba shift i ppm i powinno menu sie pojawic...
<drathir> optymista: i tak na wszelki wypadek sprawdz dysk czy powoli nie odchodzi na tamten swiat... odpukac...
<optymista> aż tak źle?
<TheNumb> Zainstaluj smartmontools
<optymista> http://zapodaj.net/images/7a69dfb88b481.png
<TheNumb> to z xfce
<TheNumb> nie?
<optymista> yhym
<TheNumb> W unity nie dodasz tak napletów.
<TheNumb> Musisz zainstalować jakiś "indicator" i go uruchomić.
<optymista> ale dlaczego mam dodawać to "w unity"?
<TheNumb> A jakie masz DE?
<optymista> co to jest de? jeśli chodzi o środowisko graficzne to xfce
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> no to w xfce tylko prawoklikasz
<TheNumb> na panelu...
<optymista> wiem, wiem, ale w tym problem, że po zrobieniu tego aplety mogę dodać, oprócz "powiadomień"
<TheNumb> :|
<optymista> zależy mi tylko na możliwości regulowania dźwięku, da się coś z tym zrobić?
<drathir> obszar powiadamiania dodaj leszcze raz...
<drathir> panel preferencje
<drathir> aplet
<drathir> dzwiek to mikser dzwieku sie zwie
<optymista> gdybym w ten sposób mógł to zrobić, to już dawno miałbym to zrobione
<TheNumb> Usuń panel i dodaj jeszcze raz.
<drathir> a dzwiek nie wiem czy na dolny nie dodaj, bo nie mam pojecia czy sie zmiesci na gornym...
<optymista> po usunięciu panelu i stworzeniu nowego mogę dodać te nieszczęsne obszary, ale za cholerę nie wiem jak wrzucić w to dźwięk, w preferencjach tego apletu nic nie mogę zrobić
<geekboy68k> od dźwięku jest inny applet
<optymista> w tym aplecie miałem możliwość regulowania dźwięku, ale skoro jest inny .... to proszę nazwę
<drathir> mikser dzieku powinien byc na liscie
<optymista> zainstalowałem, dodałem, działa, dzięki
<drathir> optymista: oplaty gjm zbiera :p
<optymista> nr konta?
 * drathir zartuje oczywiscie...
<drathir> a i dysk sprawdz...
<geekboy68k> kay
<geekboy68k> wyjaśni mi ktoś jeszcze kilka kwestii związanych z tymi nieszczęsnymi serwerami DNS?
<^Shibumi^> geekboy68k: dopóki nie zapytasz, może być z tym ciężko...
<Dreadlish> geekboy68k: już popsułeś?
<geekboy68k> w sumie nie wiem o co zapytac ;D
<geekboy68k> ciekawi mnie tylko, czy po postawieniu własnego serwera DNS i oddelegowaniu domeny xyz.pl na dns1.xyz.pl, dns2.xyz.pl powinienem założyć sobie hosta na dns1.xyz.pl,dns2.xyz.pl u registrara domeny
<geekboy68k> czy zostawić jak jest
 * drathir pewien nie jest, ale chyba tam gdzie masz domene musi miec zaktualizowane Twoje adresy dns, zeby wiedzial gdzie kierowac? i chyba jeszcze autentyfikacja potrzebna, zeby potwierdzic ze jest sie wlascicielem...?
<geekboy68k> no to tak
<geekboy68k> stawiam sobie binda
<geekboy68k> robie w nim dns1.xyz.pl
<geekboy68k> po czym u registrara kieruje domene na dns1.xyz.pl
<geekboy68k> no i wlasnie, ten ich jebitny mechanizm "Hosty"
 * geekboy68k nie kuma co to jest, jak to działa
 * geekboy68k sie zapytał supportu, ale oczywiście odpowiedź była równie rzeczowa, co opinia sprzedawczyni w zieleniaku na temat epidemii wirusa ebola
<geekboy68k> tak czy siak
<geekboy68k> za 15 PLN mam serwer z anty-DDoS i infrastrukturą wartą kilka ładnych setek. nie mogę jeszcze oczekiwać, że support będzie działał
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-15
<drathir> bry...
<neo_> czesc nie moge wygooglac jak ustawic mate jako domyslne srodowisko w 14.04 pomozcie please
<Ashiren> mate? lxde?
<neo_> ok mam sorry :P
<Ashiren> do uslug
<mati75>  sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<mati75> a poszedł
<neo_> nie udalo sie :/
<neo_> pomozecie ustawic MATE jako domyslne srodowisko w 14.04?
<gjm> nie
<gjm> 19:17 Starting query in freenode with neo_
<gjm> 19:17 < wal sie na ryj pedrylu :)
<gjm> 19:17 <<       quit < neo_
<mati75> chuj mu w dupę, a na imię RKS chuwdu
<BlessJah> spokój
<mati75> BlessJah: nie wkurza cię jak przyjdzie taki, walnie pytaniem i wyjdzie?
<blessjah_> po do-release-upgrade lightdm nie potrafi wystartowac sesji unity
<blessjah_> jacekowski: jest z ssh jakis problem?
<drathir> gjm: prawie jak plachta na byka dzialasz hrhr a przeciez tylko jedno slowo nie obrazliwe i rownie dobrze to zart mogl byc, albo nawet nie skierowane do niego...
<gjm> nie
<jacekowski> blessjah_: nic mi nie wiadomo
<geekboy68k> jaka jest techniczna różnica w pamięci "cached" i "used" w linuksie?
<geekboy68k> mógłby mi ktos rozjasnic? głównie chodzi mi o to, czy: a) cached jest przydzielana do konkretnego programu, b) jak jeden sobie przydzieli za duzo, a nie uzyje, to czy moze zostac przeniesiona do innego c) jak cached wynosi 500 MB a used 10 MB i ten stan sie nie zmienia przez dluzszy czas to cached spadnie?
<TheNumb> cached spadnie
<TheNumb> w cached masz... cache ;]
<qermit> blessjah_: tez tak mialem kiedys
<qermit> blessjah_: pewnie nie dokonczony proces aktualizacji
<qermit> blessjah_: sprawdz co w logach jest bo musi cos byc
<geekboy68k> no wlasnie ciekawi mnie to
<geekboy68k> ze free -m mi pokazuje prawie 800 MB cached, a zuzyte tylko ~80 MB
<qermit> blessjah_: ewentualnie gdm mozesz sobie jeszcze doinstalowac i zrobic dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<qermit> i wybrac gdm
<geekboy68k> a munin - zuzyte 95 MB, wolna reszta zupelnie
<geekboy68k> tak czy siak, jestem dopiero co po instalacji kilku softów, moze dlatego
<nvll> cache zostanie zwolnione jak ram będzie potrzebny
<nvll> ew. możesz zrobić z roota echo 3 /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<nvll> to ci wyczyści cache
<nvll> *echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<geekboy68k> spoko, nie jest mi ta pamiec potrzebna teraz
<geekboy68k> chcialem sie tylko upewnic, czy zostanie zwolniona jakby co, czy ja jakis proces na sztywno trzyma, niezaleznie od zapotrzebowania
<TheNumb> Niby jak coś może trzymać "cache"?
<geekboy68k> oh shit
<geekboy68k> http://purecss.io/
<geekboy68k> i mają nawet skin builder zeby sie z prototypami nie pieprzyc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: okazalo sie ze ISP gubił połowę pakietów
<BlessJah> qermit: zdazyli na to buga zglosic
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-16
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/xjsDmsU.jpg
<geekboy68k> re
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/8u0w7eI.jpg
<gjm> :)
<geekboy68k> czy mądrzy ludzie orientują się
<geekboy68k> czy zmiana rewersu serwera wymaga dokonania jakiś zmian w plikach konfiguracyjnych Apacza/nginx/mysql?
<drathir> bry...
<geekboy68k> hi
 * drathir zgaduje, ze nie...
<drathir>  @revdns...
<lukas1> siema
<BlessJah> ]/6
<gjm> ]\9
<kklimonda> geekboy68k: reverse dns nie zmienisz sam zazwyczaj
<geekboy68k> ale moge
<geekboy68k> wiec sie pytam
<kklimonda> to to nie musisz robić zmian w konfiguracji apache/mysql
<geekboy68k> thx
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/uUduoPU.jpg
<TheNumb> nom
<kklimonda> Ashiren: tyś jest chyba kot botem ;)
<Ashiren> swiece dzien swiety
<gjm> ramen
<geekboy68k> lol kotyyyy
<geekboy68k> http://resources2.news.com.au/images/2013/11/28/1226770/056906-cat.jpg
<geekboy68k> wszędzie kotyyyy
<Ashiren> eeyup
<TheNumb> eyyyyyyy
<geekboy68k> re
<gjm> sre
<pinklerose> czolem
<pinklerose> nie ogarniam tego calego ahci
<pinklerose> zainstalowalem system z wlaczonym ahci i porestarcie nawet gruba nie widze
<pinklerose> jak zmienie z ahci na ide to wszystko dziala
<pinklerose> ma ktos pomysl czemu tak sie dzieje?\
<TheNumb> ?//?/????/
<geekboy68k> pewnie nie zmienil zasilacza
<geekboy68k> samo ahci, a zasilacz zostal stary
<geekboy68k> ignoranci ;/
<Dreadlish> no
<gjm> hehehe, nie
<pinklerose> z tego co widze to chyba czyszczenie caleg dysku mi tylko pozostalo
<pinklerose> partycje tworzylem dawno temu majac ide wlaczone
<pinklerose> i podobno informacja o tym sie zapisuje gdzies w sektorach dysku
 * drathir nie jest pewien czy linux tez sie wyklada przy zmianie ide/ahci... ale winzgroza to wiem ze tak i przewaznie zmiana nie pomaga reinstall potrzebny, albo moze i przywrocenie samego boot loadera wystarczyloby...
<pinklerose> drathir: jak mam wlaczone ahci to nawet grub sie nie laduje
<Ashiren> masz wiecej niz 1 dysk?
<Ashiren> poza tym czy ide czy ahci to nie powinno rzutowac na mbr
<drathir> czyli znaczy ze to niezaleznie od systemu zmiana trybu pracy kontrolera rozklada...
<pinklerose> tak, ale instalowalem tylko z tym jednym
<pinklerose> wczesniej instalowalem z wszystkimi dyskami i to samo bylo
<drathir> chociaz mam wrazenie ze linux przy ide i zmianie na ahci potrafil odpalic bez problemow, ale to tylko mgliste skojarzenie z wielka dawka niepewnosci...
<pinklerose> wczesniej juz z innym sata sie rozstalem bo nie wykrywal go bios w cale ale to staruszek byl
<pinklerose> ten dysk jest w miare nowy
<drathir> pinklerose: aktualizacja biosu powinna byla wystarczyc...
<Ashiren> a mozesz na chwile odlaczyc dyski i zostawic tylko 1
<pinklerose> drathir: najnowsza wersje mam
<pinklerose> Ashiren: tak tez robilem i to samo jest
<drathir> pinklerose: to mail do supportu powinni od reki zaktualizowac wsparcie...
<drathir> pinklerose: moze kolejnosc zmienilo i gruba na innym dysku zainstalowalo?
<pinklerose> gdzies tam wyguglowalem ze przy zakladaniu nowej tablicy partycji zapisywana jest informacja na dysku o ahci/ide
<drathir> pinklerose: niestety nie moge tego potwierdzic ani zaprzeczyc...
<drathir> wiem ze winzgroza sie wywala po zmianiee...
<drathir> -e
<pinklerose> drathir: tak tez bylo ale w rejestrze cos zmienialem i od tego czasu dziala
<pinklerose> tyle ze winde mam na innym dysku\
<pinklerose> a moze to faktycznie plyta glowna nie radzi sobie najlepiej
<drathir> pinklerose: pamietaj ze winzgroza lubi robic co jej sie tylko podoba, wiec lepiej uruchamiaj ja z gruba...
<drathir> pinklerose: jesli to asus to wszystko mozliwe...
<pinklerose> dysk na ktorem teraz instalowalem ma tylko partycje ntfs bez systemu na niej
<pinklerose> plyta gigabyte
<drathir> a to nie powinno problemow robic...
<drathir> sprobuj w biosie podczas startu z boot menu esc/f1/f8-f12 zalezy od plyty wybierac rozne dyski...
<drathir> uruchom z live i zobacz czy mozesz sie chrootnac do systemu - czy dysk widzi dane...
<pinklerose> juz to robilem
<pinklerose> testowalem tylko na tym jednym dysku i ewidentnie przyczyna jest zmiana ahci/ide
<pinklerose> chroota moge zrobic bez problemu gdy mam ahci wlaczone
<pinklerose> jedyny problem to pojawia sie komunikat z biosu ze wczytuje system i na tym koniec
<pinklerose> nawet gruba nie odpala
<pinklerose> zmienie na ide i dziala jak trzeba
<Ashiren> no to masz walniety bios na ahci i tyle
<pinklerose> Ashiren: ale windowsa moge odpalic w ahci i nawet dysk z linuksem ktory ma partycje ntfs tez pod windowsem dziala
<drathir> pinklerose: wez jeszzcze raz samego gruba przeinstaluj...
<pinklerose> drathir: robilem to juz, ogolnie to kilka reinstalacji dzis robilem i caly czas to samo
<Ashiren> to po co ci ahci
<drathir> moze gruba winzgroza ubila... a najlepiej wez ten czysty ntfs i na nim sprobuj zainstalowac od zera...
<pinklerose> Ashiren: trim i hackintosh wymaga
<drathir> lol to mac ? O.o
<pinklerose> drathir: nie, na pc mam osx zainstalowany
<drathir> hardcore...
 * drathir osobiscie uwaza to za dosc dziwny pomysl jesli nie tylko dla sprobowania czy sie sie da...
 * pinklerose sprawdzil ze sie da i nawet dziala jak trzeba
<pinklerose> bede chyba musial kupic kolejny dysk zeby backup zrobic i wyczyscic wszystko na tym dysku
<drathir> a dlaczego nie na tym czystym ntfs?
<pinklerose> ten fts nie jest czyst
<pinklerose> ntfs*
<drathir> aaa.. to ok...
<pinklerose> wszystkie dane z windy na nim trzymam tam
<pinklerose> prawie 500gb do skopiowania
 * drathir bedzie musial kiedys w koncu zabrac za odswiezenie arch-a na nowym dysku...
<pinklerose> http://wklej.org/id/1441174/
<pinklerose> moze uklad partycji jest do kitu?
<drathir> gdyby to nie byla instalacja od poczatku zabawy to zapewne bym przeniosl po prostu...
<pinklerose> hmmm
<drathir> wyglada ok tylko co do rozruchowej nie jestem pewien...
<pinklerose> na dyskach z winda i osx mam efi
<drathir> efi?
<Ashiren> "bios"
<Ashiren> a nie, to uefi
<pinklerose> plyta ma jakis hybrid bios
<TheNumb> sam jesteś hybrid
<TheNumb> zwykłe efi z legacy boot
<drathir> ale to znaczenia nie ma wiekszego byleby nie zmieniac po instalacji...
<Ashiren> i nie na dysku a na plucie glownej :V
<drathir> myslalem ze o efs chodzi...
<pinklerose> TheNumb: Hybrid EFI Technology
<pinklerose> ale to pewnie bez znaczenia
<drathir> lol i plyta w takim razie stara nie jest...
<TheNumb> First things first: this is not an EFI BIOS (although, technically, EFI is more of a replacement for the BIOS than a specific kind of BIOS). Gigabyte's 6-series motherboards still use an old-school Award BIOS. However, they incorporate an EFI bootloader to enable support for hard drives larger than 2.2TB.
<TheNumb> >.>
<drathir> czyli maja to wirtualne cos jak mniemam...
<pinklerose> to moze powinienem miec partycje efi dla linuksa?
<drathir> pinklerose: zalezy czy instalujesz w trybie uefi czy w trybie legacy...
<pinklerose> no ale na tym samym dysku mialem archlinux wczesniej i dzialal
<pinklerose> potem zmienialem wielkosc partycji ntfs
<pinklerose> arch mi sie na jakims upgrade wysypal i sie z nim rozstalem
<Ashiren> :c
<pinklerose> nie robilem upgrade przez kilka miesiecy i za duzo zmian bylo
<Ashiren> moze to bylo gentoo jednak
<pinklerose> zwiekszylem rozmiar ntfs kasujac archa
<pinklerose> teraz mnie naszlo na jakiegos linuksa i jest problem z tym ahci/ide
<Ashiren> argh
<drathir> zmiana wielkosci zawsze niebezpieczna... a arch przy updacie odpukac sie nie wysypuje...
<pinklerose> zmienialem wiedzac ze pozbede sie archa
<pinklerose> nie mialem czasu dlubac w nim zeby dzialalo
<pinklerose> a moge zainstalowac w trybie uefi gdy mam normalnego biosa?
<pinklerose> chyba partycja gpt musi byc z tego co pamietam
<drathir> pinklerose: gpt najlepiej pod uefi... ale gpt pod biosem winzgrozy nie zainstalujesz...
<drathir> bez brudnych hackow i hybrid dysku...
<pinklerose> do odpalenia osx i windy uzywam chameleona
<pinklerose> wiem ze w nim zeby odpalic winde musze wybrac partycje okolo 100mb
<pinklerose> jest ona w ntfs
<pinklerose> ale to chyba cos jak efi jest
<pinklerose> dysk z osx ma partycje efi
<pinklerose> i tak mysle ze moze taka partycje dla linuksa potrzebuje
<pinklerose> zeby w achci wystartowalo
<pinklerose> nie wiem juz sam, za duzo kombinuje
<pinklerose> kupie nowy dysk i wtedy zobacze
<Dreadlish> więcej tego syfu se napchaj.
<pinklerose> Dreadlish: co masz na mysli?
<gjm> syf
<pinklerose> wszystko za wyjatkiem linuksa mi dziala tak jak trzeba
<gjm> bo linux ssie
<pinklerose> skoro tak uwazasz...
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> głęboko
 * drathir tam na konfiguracje stawial nie na linuxa...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-17
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> kaitanya: say something in native lang if You can...
<drathir> ups...
<gjm> wydało się
<geekboy68k> drathir jest zachodnim szpiegiem
<Belzebub> albo telefonistą w górach :D
<Dreadlish> albo zachodnim telefonistą w szpiegu górskim
<Belzebub> tja i kabelki przepina ;)
<Voldenet> w natywnym?
<Voldenet> +▒`▒l4▒zv\▒z -p T  D<^▒▒}`;▒`H▒ !hlF,Pp
<Voldenet> robię to dobrze?
<gjm> świetnie
<Dreadlish> polecam
<Belzebub> killall -9 -u komputer
<komputer> :>
<geekboy68k> sudo exorcism
<geekboy68k> godbless -9 -u Belzebub
 * Belzebub is unkillable monster
<komputer> killall -u |B|enedyktXVI
<geekboy68k> lol
<geekboy68k> chyba mu sie okna z tym kill-em pomyliły
<Belzebub> :P
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-11
<artur_> siema
<Ashiren> ohai
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-12
<Ashiren> 1st
<en0x> pfff
<Ashiren> przegrales
<Ashiren> i to z takim handicapem
<firemark> lol
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-13
<Voldenet> 1st, nikt mi tego nie odbierze
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-14
<Ashiren> 1st
<firemark> last
<mati75> 666tk
<mati75> 666th*
<firemark> przypomniales mi
<firemark> Małgorzata 3000
<drathir> bry...
<nehemiasz> drathir: cześćæ
<czlowiekacz> siema
<czlowiekacz> mam problem z instalacja ubuntustudio
<Ashiren> hm?
<czlowiekacz> na razie chcialbym sie dowiedziec jak w gparted zamontować usb
<czlowiekacz> bo sformatowałem
<czlowiekacz> miałem problem z instalacją na pc
<czlowiekacz> wcześniej robiłem to przez unetbootin
<czlowiekacz> ale wydaje mi się, że to wina, że nie sformatowałem
<czlowiekacz> bo myślałem że unetbootin formatuje
<czlowiekacz> mam opcje mount wyciemnioną
<Bodzioslaw>  :|
<Ashiren> :-
<firemark> nikt niebpomogl to poszedl
<drathir> firemark: 12min od zadania pytania?
<drathir> w 12min*
<Bodzioslaw> to ty nie wiesz ze jak nowy wchodzi po pomoc
<Bodzioslaw> to musiszm u na tacy podac 10 wariantow w 10sekund?
<drathir> Bodzioslaw: to nawet w serwerowniach czas reakcji chyba z godzina max czesto jest spotykany... a tu 10s... ?
<drathir> Bodzioslaw: wiesz ile ludu by sie zlecialo? kanal by pekl w szwach...
<Bodzioslaw> ;D
<Bodzioslaw> wszedł i poszedł
<Bodzioslaw> jak to inaczej wyjaśnisz
<gjm> teleportował się
<drathir> marsjanie zaatakowali...
<lukizkukiz> hej
<lukizkukiz> mam problem z Lubuntu
<lukizkukiz> ktos pomoze?
<lukizkukiz> @Bodzioslaw jezeli dobrze pamietam Ty mi ostatnio pomogles
<Bodzioslaw> co
<lukizkukiz> poradziles mi aby wklepac sudo dpkg -i *.de
<lukizkukiz> poradziles mi aby wklepac sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<lukizkukiz> tylko, ze to nic nie daje
<Bodzioslaw> no i co, działa?
<Bodzioslaw> :E
<lukizkukiz> mam do zainstalowania chrome i skype'a
<Bodzioslaw> office działa?
<lukizkukiz> nah
<lukizkukiz> nic nie dziala
<rover> jest ktoś?
<lukizkukiz> ja xD
<rover> pomógłbyś
<rover> ?
<lukizkukiz> w?
<rover> mam problem z zainstalowaniem ubuntu
<rover> jestem na ostatnim etapie
<rover> cały dzień się męcze
<rover> XD
<Bodzioslaw> a co to za problem
<Bodzioslaw> jak opiszesz
<rover> chodzi mi o hasło do gościa
<Bodzioslaw> to będzie łatwiej
<rover> mam artistX
<rover> pod ubuntu
<rover> przechodząc do powłoki
<rover> chyba
<lukizkukiz> @bodzioslaw mam problem z wgraniem screena
<rover> za pomoca alt ctrl i f2
<Bodzioslaw> lukizkukiz: apt-get install screen?
<rover> nie mam dostępu
<Bodzioslaw> sudo
<rover> sudo nie dziala
<rover> musze miec haslo do goscia
<Bodzioslaw> to nie było do ciebie
<rover> aa okej
<rover> :D
<rover> nie chce się błagać, ale pomoże ktoś]
<rover> :D
<Bodzioslaw> ale co nie działa :f
<Bodzioslaw> bo ja nie
<rover> Jestem w live usb, nie mogę zainstalować
<rover> ArtistX
<lukizkukiz> bodzio mam coś takiego
<lukizkukiz> http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/F1c6lFqj/file.html
<lukizkukiz> na liveusb nie można instalować programów jeżeli dobrze pamiętam
<rover> nie chce instalować programów, mam dystrybucje ubuntu artistx
<Bodzioslaw> 1. masz napisane co zrobić 2. nie widzę co jest e terminalu
<lukizkukiz> ahaaaa
<lukizkukiz> bodzio robie to
<Bodzioslaw> a chrome powinieneś mieć nawet w centrum aplikacji
<Bodzioslaw> dawno nie miałem ubuntu
<Bodzioslaw> :
<lukizkukiz> nie mam centrum aplikacji
<Bodzioslaw> s
<lukizkukiz> mam LUBUNTU
<lukizkukiz> ahaaa mam -.-
<lukizkukiz> lukiz idiota
<rover> XD
<lukizkukiz> x
<Bodzioslaw> lubuntu to nic innego jak ubuntu z lxde
<lukizkukiz> xD
<Bodzioslaw> czy tam lxqt
<Bodzioslaw> nie wiem w sumie
<lukizkukiz> bodzioslaw nie ma chrome
<Bodzioslaw> a chrmoium?
<lukizkukiz> nah
<lukizkukiz> w kategorii Internet są:
<lukizkukiz> claws mail
<lukizkukiz> evolution
<lukizkukiz> fajerszok
<Bodzioslaw> uname -m
<lukizkukiz> gajim
<lukizkukiz> co mam zrobic z uname  -m?
<Bodzioslaw> a próbowałeś szukać?
<Bodzioslaw> wpisz i mi pokaż
<Bodzioslaw> ;v
<rover> Bodzislawie - pomogłbyś?
<lukizkukiz> "wyszukiwanie pakietu" nie reaguje na NIC
<lukizkukiz> any help?
<rover> cisza
<lukizkukiz> nah nie ma chromium :<
<Bodzioslaw> dpkg -i powinno się dać jak pobrałeś
<Bodzioslaw> z ich strony
<Bodzioslaw> :v
<lukizkukiz> no wlasnie robie tak
<lukizkukiz> wyskakuje jakis error
<lukizkukiz> w terminalu
<Bodzioslaw> nie jakiś
<Bodzioslaw> tylko masz zjebane zależnosci
<Bodzioslaw> pisze jak byk
<lukizkukiz> i potem daje o zjebanych zaleznosciach
<Bodzioslaw> to pokaż  ten terminal może
<Ashiren> co tu taki ruch dzis
<Ashiren> przeciez Caturday dopiero jutro
<lukizkukiz> http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/F1c6lFqj/file.html
<lukizkukiz> http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/F1c6lFqj/file.html
<lukizkukiz> a bo mam problemy z lubuntu
<lukizkukiz> xD
<lukizkukiz> sorki za ten spam
<lukizkukiz> to stare
<lukizkukiz> Bodzioslaw łap http://www83.zippyshare.com/v/ELHuwFa9/file.html
<Bodzioslaw> lukizkukiz: >PAKIET NIE JEST ZAINSTALOWANY
<Bodzioslaw> sudo apt-get pakiet_here
<Bodzioslaw> a potem dopiero dpkg
<Bodzioslaw> ,___,
<Bodzioslaw> Ashiren: a nie wiem, linugz im nie działa xD
<lukizkukiz> aha
<lukizkukiz> sorka,ale jestem nób wychowany na windowsie'
<rover> Ashiren. Mógłbyś pomóc? :(
<lukizkukiz> xD
<Bodzioslaw> lukizkukiz: zainstaluj ten pakiet i wtedy puść dpkg
<lukizkukiz> instaluję tym apt-get
<lukizkukiz> wywala:
<lukizkukiz> nieprawidłowa operacja <nazwa pakietu>
<lukizkukiz> jezu mam dość zaraz odpalę windowsa :(
<Bodzioslaw> lukizkukiz: to nie wiesz jakeigo pakietu ci brakuje
<lukizkukiz> a jakiego? xD
<Bodzioslaw> TAM CI PISZE
<Bodzioslaw> palcem ci pokazać?
<lukizkukiz> mam czyste lubuntu 14.04
<Bodzioslaw> a ja mam paszport polsatu
<lukizkukiz> a ja mam pelerynę z aksamitu <#
<lukizkukiz> a ja mam pelerynę z aksamitu <3
<lukizkukiz> znowu nieprawidłowa operacja libappindicator1
<lukizkukiz> piszę tak: sudo apt-get libappindicator1
<lukizkukiz> w xtermie
<gjm> xD
<gjm> co tu sie
<lukizkukiz> lukiz aka kukiz walczy z lubuntu
<lukizkukiz> wiec o co biega? -.-
<lukizkukiz> ja mam taki paszport: http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111210205922/nonsensopedia/images/1/19/Paszport.jpg
<drathir> wth...
<lukizkukiz> fth...
<Bodzioslaw> install gentoo
<lukizkukiz> mam tak wpisac w xterma?
<lukizkukiz> sudo apt-get install gentoo?
<drathir> ktos zaraz przywdzieje pelerynke niwidke cos tak czuje ;p
<lukizkukiz> drathir https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQWDBTNNrm-rqB145OMaEathcBQ2qIjq16Pxkb1EMfGUVOPVLzt
<lukizkukiz> jezu pisze tak jak bodzioslaw mowi i bania'
<lukizkukiz> packet has not installation candidate
<Bodzioslaw> drathir: ^ :o
<Bodzioslaw> co tu sie
<drathir> moze niech zrobi apt-get update/upgrade?
<lukizkukiz> wlasnie robie update :D
<lukizkukiz> bo instaluje sobie numix'a
<lukizkukiz> mam poradnik ;)
 * drathir jak narazie zadnego programu nie kojarzy ;p
 * lukizkukiz posiada paszport polsatu i peleryne niewidke
<lukizkukiz> HAHAHAHAH!
<lukizkukiz> DRATHIR DZIEKI!
<lukizkukiz> SMIGA!
<lukizkukiz> dalem update i smiga
<drathir> lukizkukiz: to tak na przyszlosc przy live ;p
<lukizkukiz> wkurza mnie jedno
<lukizkukiz> nie ma lubuntu javy wbudowanej
<drathir> btw ktos ma jakies wiesci o bastemilo moze? cos kawal czasu nie widzialem tutaj...
<Stirlitz> a za mną to nikt nie tęskni?
<Stirlitz> a baste zagłaskała kota, na śmierć, jak ją znam ;)
<mati75> ni
<mati75> e
<Stirlitz> mati75, Ty to akurat jesteś tym co najgorsze spotkało linuksa.
<Bodzioslaw> co
<Bodzioslaw> co
<drathir> Stirlitz: przeciez tu jestes...
<drathir> Stirlitz: i by nie skrzywdzila...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-15
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/RhcCbkO.jpg
<lukizkukiz> haj
<lukizkukiz> :D
<lukizkukiz> znowu problemy xD
<lukizkukiz> openoffice'a nie idzie zainstalować oraz openttd
<lukizkukiz> Bodzioslaw ratuj xD
<lukizkukiz> zainstalowalem tez KDEToys i nie wiem gdzie wlaczyc :<
<lukizkukiz> jestem nób :(
<lukizkukiz> czesc
<matti_> <matti_> hej
<matti_> [08:38] <matti_> mam problem dotyczący braku obramowania w oknach
<matti_> [08:39] <matti_> w jaki sposób można przywrócić ramki
<matti_> [08:39] <matti_> używam KDE i Debian testing
<Ashiren> mhm
<lukizkukiz> pomoglbym ale uzywam tylko lubuntu
<Ashiren> a nie ma tego w ustawieniach kde ~
<matti_> działało do którejś aktualizacji
<matti_> później przestało
<matti_> nie chcę stawiać systemu raz jeszcze
<lukizkukiz> widocznie usuneli
<lukizkukiz> xD
<matti_> to prawdopodobnie przez sterowniki do amd
<lukizkukiz> to usun
<lukizkukiz> xD
<matti_> jak usuwałem to nie działało
<lukizkukiz> zainstaluj inne
<matti_> To nie takie proste
<matti_> tylko na tych działa mi steam
<matti_> :)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<lukizkukiz> po chuja leguin.freenode.net moje IP?
<lukizkukiz> happy caturday ;')
<gjm> nie chujuj
<matti_> Hej czy ktoś może mi pomóc z tymi ramkami?
<lukizkukiz> ok nie będę ch**ował xD
<matti_> a właściwie ich brakiem
<lukizkukiz> a mi z apkami?
<matti_> mój system nie nadaje się do użytku
<lukizkukiz> xD
<lukizkukiz> gra ktos w ets2/worms?
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> matti_: ramkami? to raczej od de zalezy, zawsze w wine mozesz wirtualny pulpit zalaczyc...
<lukizkukiz> niestety ale uciekl
<lukizkukiz> xD
<lukizkukiz> czy PlayOnLinux dziala normalnie?
<lukizkukiz> na lubuntu?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Dip1O2u.jpg
<nehemiasz> Ashiren: ja bede miał kota w przyszłym tygodniu :p
<nehemiasz> Ze schroniska takiego  dachowca maciupkiego bierzemy
<drathir> nehemiasz: ++
<nehemiasz> drathir: nie beðe szmaciarza kupował za kupe kasy jak te biedaczki w schroniskach siedzą.
<drathir> nehemiasz: m.in. datego ++
<drathir> dlatego*
<jacekowski> a na co ci kot
<jacekowski> zlosliwe i nieprzyjemne to
<nehemiasz> jacekowski: żona chciała sierściucha
<nehemiasz> no i fajne takie stworzonko :)
<Samus1994> swinka morksa > kot
<Samus1994> a nawet morska
<mati75> teściowa > all
<Ashiren> nehemiasz: koniecznie zrob zdjecia i filmiki
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/vy7HKIn.jpg
<nehemiasz> ;D
<nehemiasz> Nazwę go Ashiren :D
<gjm> gaaay
<Ashiren> aww http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a9PKG56_460sv.mp4
<TheNumb> hje krwy
<TheNumb> co tu sie
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/tLWLfeh.jpg
<Bodzioslaw> caturday
<firemark> sraturday
<TheNumb> firemark: szanuj kotki
<TheNumb> goju
<TheNumb> Ashiren: wiesz co z nim zrobić.
<Bodzioslaw> zamknąć z głodnym kotem w małej komórce?
<TheNumb> tak
<martysia> czesc :)
<martysia> mam Xubuntu 14.04.2
<d42> przykro mi :-D
<drathir> witam...
<martysia> nie mam network managera, który by wykrywał sieci z automatu
<martysia> czesc drathir :)
<d42> wydaje mi się, że masz, ale potrzebujesz aplet
<martysia> znalazłam połączenia sieciowe natomiast, ale nie wiem jak je skonfigurować samemu
<drathir> a to domyslnie dalej ubu nie korzysta z nm?
<d42> to w końcu nie masz network managera, czy nie umiesz konfigurować sieci xD
<drathir> polaczenia sieciowe troche jak w m$ brzmi...
<martysia> tak to jest przetłumaczone...
<drathir> moze applet po prostu zcrashowal...
<martysia> moze
<martysia> nie wiem
<martysia> mój cel: chcę się połączyć z wifi
<martysia> pytanie - jak to zrobić?
<d42> trzeba mierzyć wysoko xD
<drathir> sudo nm-applet ? ale z tabem porownaj...
<d42> aplet z sudo?
<d42> drathir: masz rozum i godność człowieka? xD
<martysia> próbowałam przeinstalować nm z synaptica
<martysia> ale nie jest połączony z siecią więc nie pobiera
<drathir> d42: z usera nie uruchomisz raczej musi miec dostep do sieci...
<d42> drathir: no niebardzo xD
<drathir> a prynajmniej kiedys tak bylo...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/iZKNUtT.jpg
<d42> martysia: a masz pod ręką jakiś kabel z internetem?
<martysia> nie mam
<martysia> próbowałam sama skonfigurować nowe połączenie sieciowe
<martysia> wpisałam nazwę sieci wifi, wybrałam wifi
<martysia> ale hasło nie wiem gdzie wpisać
<martysia> metoda prób i błędów nie podziałałą
<drathir> martysia: to moze wpa supplicant gui sprobuj moze sie nie pogryza...
<d42> martysia: weź wrzuc jakiś obrazek :U
<Ashiren> kup kota
<d42> bo ja nie wiem co ty tam klikasz, a to nie brzmi zbyt optymistycznie
<d42> sam sie kup
<d42> adoptuj ;3
<martysia> kurcze
<martysia> zrobiłam identycznie jak na Linux Mint
<martysia> i na Linux Mint działa, a na Xubuntu nie
<d42> martysia: a jaką masz karte wifi wiesz? :u
<d42> ewentualnie czy magiczny instalator widział internet.
<martysia> coś tam widział
<martysia> bo jak odpalam Xubuntu to wyskakuje mi powiadomienie ze sieci wifi są dostęþne
<martysia> i zebym użyła czegośtam zeby się połączyć z wybraną
<martysia> taki pop-up sie pojawia i znika
<d42> martysia: generalnie to ma wyglądać tak, że klikasz sobie w jakąś ikonke w trayu
<d42> która jest apletem network managera
<d42> i tam sobie klikasz i działa ,_,
<martysia> no tak powinno, ale tak nie jest
<martysia> znaczy na Linux Mint tak jest
<martysia> ale na Xubuntu nie
<d42> janiewiem
<martysia> drathir: co to znaczy wpa supplicant gui?
<martysia> drathir nie wiem, czy mnie pamiętasz, ale to Ty mi pomagałeś to Xubuntu zainstalować...pamiętasz?
<drathir> martysia: za pomoca tego wifika tez powinno dac rade skonfigurowac...
<martysia> przejście było od Ubuntu Unity do Ubuntu Xfce do Xubuntu
<martysia> no powinno
<martysia> ale nie działa
<martysia> a ustawiłam identycznie jak mam działające na LM
<martysia> i jeszcze jest jeden problem
<martysia> komp się nie zamyka (system nie reaguje na opcję wylogowania/zamknięcia)
<drathir> moze wpa supplicant nie ma... dmesg w konsoli cos krzyczy?
<martysia> musze go twardo przyciskiem na netbooku zamykać
<martysia> jak sie używa dmesg w konsoli?
<martysia> nie wiem o co chodzi teraz
<d42> wpisujesz dmesg, wypisuje dużo rzeczy
<drathir> martysia: ale to zamykanie nic dobrego nie wrozy...
<drathir> martysia: i cos tam kojarze...
<martysia> no, terminala nie było
<martysia> terminal instalowaliśmy
<martysia> czy coś
<d42> a w zasadzie to czemu nie mint? xD
<martysia> czy z terminala emulator czy z emulatora temirminal przywracaliśmy
<martysia> coś tam było takiego
<martysia> mint jest suuuuper
<drathir> martysia: najszybciej byloby przeinstalowac na czyste xubuntu, tak jak na bank musialem wspominac wszystkie takie zmiany w ubu sa nieobliczalne...
<martysia> ale potrzebuje jeszcze jeden system
<d42> do czego? :v
<drathir> martysia: po prostu dowiazanie bylo z unity...
<martysia> d42 bo mi się ikonki na pulpicie nie mieszczą :P
<d42> co.
<martysia> lol
<martysia> popłakałam sie ze śmiechu
<martysia> sorki
<martysia> takie mam głupawe poczucie humoru czasem
<martysia> po prostu potrzebuję i już
<martysia> bo ja mieszam jak pracuje na jakimś
<martysia> coś zainstaluje, coś się wykiepści...
<martysia> i potem w razie w trzeba mieć drugi na zapas
<martysia> albo tak jak teraz
<martysia> ze zmieniłam dostawcę itnernetowego i wifi inne i konfiguracja inna i juz net nie działa
<d42> to czemu nie mint, skoro działa :3
<martysia> bo nie chce dwóch takich samych
<d42> xD
<martysia> to co, mam się przenieść na inny system?
<drathir> martysia: dmesg cos mowi?
<martysia> ale mam coś robić czy tak po prostu odpalić w konsoli dmesg
<d42> po prostu wpisujesz i dostajesz ścianę tekstu w zamian
<martysia> ok
<martysia> to zw
<drathir> ale nie wklejaj oczywiscie calego tutaj..
<martysia> jestem?
<drathir> nom...
<martysia> :D
<martysia> działa!
<martysia> dobra, to kwestia internetu rozwiązana
<martysia> to jak teraz zrobić, zeby sie zamykał?
<martysia> czego mam szukać w tym dmesg?
<martysia> bo rzeczywiście dużo tego
<drathir> martysia: z zamykaniem to zagadka lepiej z konsoli sudo shutdown -h now ;p
<martysia> no bez przesady ...
<martysia> to był taki żarcik, tak?
<d42> jest niewielka szansa, że jak go teraz tak przekręcisz, to za następnym razem już zadziała
<d42> xD
<drathir> martysia: ja serio ^^
<d42> ad dmesga, to możesz go wrzucić na jakieś wklej.org
<d42> i drathir ci go poczyta
<drathir> martysia: jak ubu sie sypie to szybciej reinstall zrobic ;p
<drathir> d42: jak prundu nie zabraknie, bo z wiadrami i latarkami ida ;p
<drathir> spotify chore jest niby proxy ma a nie puszcze dnsa przez proxy ;/
<martysia> wow
<martysia> niewiarygodne
<martysia> normalnie działa teraz
<d42> drathir: bo dns nie idzie przez spotify? xD
<d42> jak zresztą wszędzie xD
<drathir> d42: ... chodzi mi  zapytania dns a proxy po socks i tak... nauczyliby sie socks5h uzywac...
<testerek> dobry
<martysia> dobry
<martysia> nawet bardzo dobry
<martysia> po blisko kilku miesiącach wreszcie mam neta na Xubuntu
<martysia> :)
<martysia> i zamyka się ładnie, odpukać
<martysia> dzięki drathir i d42 :)
<drathir> martysia: nie ma za co w sumie...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-16
<BlessJah> r
<TheNumb> tak
<nehemiasz> nie
<TheNumb> tak
<Ashiren> nie mam zdania
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-15
<grek_> czesc
<grek_> zamontowalem przez fusemonut ftp
<grek_> i mam takie zachowanie ze w dolphinie - po kopiowaniu - wywala - nie mozna zmienic praw i wysypuje sie dolphin
<grek_> wie ktos moze jak to naprawic ?
<grek_> dodalem flage default_premisions ale nic to nie zmienilo
<uh4> czesc, ktos kojarzy jaki program trzeba sciagnac zeby utworzyc plik torrent z piliku.iso w konsoli?
<drathir> grek_: a nie lepiej po sftp?
<drathir> uh4: mktorrent ?
<drathir> !next
<Voldenet> uh4: aria2c
<Voldenet> jeśli chcesz najprościej
<jestem_gimbusem> ubuntu upada?
<gjm> na cycki
<CookieM> trzeci raz pod krzyżem
<jestem_gimbusem> muli mi unity
<jestem_gimbusem> remove compiz delete delete
<jestem_gimbusem> usune to zdechlizne ubuntu
<jestem_gimbusem> arch rządzi
<jestem_gimbusem> zrobie wam na złość i będzie jeden użytkownik mniej
<jestem_gimbusem> hehe hihi
<AleksiejLublov> bardz mi z tego powodu wszystko jedno
<jestem_gimbusem> proś żebym został i wspierał distro?
<JanPawelTrzeci> jestem_gimbusem: mogę cię wyruchać
<jestem_gimbusem> JanPawelTrzeci: jesteś   kobietą?
<jestem_gimbusem> tylko kobiety mogą
<JanPawelTrzeci> jestem_gimbusem: tatusia nie poznajesz?
<TheNumb> a co tu sie odjebywuje?
<gjm> eh bulwa
<jestem_gimbusem> ide po kija
<TheNumb> jestem_gimbusem: jebnij nim się w głowę.
<TheNumb> i to tak mocno
<jestem_gimbusem> to na jana
<jestem_gimbusem> wsadze mu w odbyt aż wyjdzie nosem
<JanPawelTrzeci> prawilnie
<CookieM> prawilne pedały – brzmi jak oksymoron. To ja już wolę Japończyków http://x3.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/c3201142/comment_xb8cvraguF1rGRXqOeKFiuIKOJThS7Qu.jpg
<Bodzioslaw> CookieM: at least it looks like hetero
<mati75> nie wiem jak się można jarać narysowanymi cyckami
<Bodzioslaw> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Bodzioslaw> oni mają cenzurowane porno
<Bodzioslaw> ale rysunków już tak nie cenzurujo
<Bodzioslaw> mati75: teraz już pewnie rozumiesz
<Bodzioslaw> :D
<mati75> bo porno może być puszczane publicznie
<mati75> one wszystkie mają bobra
<CookieM> zasadniczo oni się wszystkim jarają: seks z nieletnimi (loli/shota), seks w rodzinie (chyba wszystkie konfiguracje), sodomia, sadyzm, mord, nekrofilia, nie mówiąc o klasycznych stosunkach seksualnych – wszystko istnieje w wersji ‘rysunkowej’
<gjm> z warkoczykami albo bez
<Bodzioslaw> kek
<Voldenet> >arch rządzi
<Voldenet> wow
<Voldenet> mocne słowa o distro, które nawet nie ma upstarta domyślnie
<gjm> tylko gentoo
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> z runitem
<Voldenet> gjm: i widzę, że pan tutaj naprawdę zna się na linuksach
<Voldenet> TheNumb: tylko runit + gentoo
<TheNumb> tak
<Voldenet> Najlepsze w gentoo jest to, że "nie podobają ci się defaulty? Możesz sobie wbić w /etc/portage/patches wbić system patchowania!"
<Voldenet> ale jeśli chodzi o system, który po prostu działa, to niestety jeden jest bezkonkurencyjny
<Ashiren> a imie jego to A... L...
<Voldenet> Ashiren: nie tak się pisze mint
<gjm> amelinum
<Voldenet> (;
<Voldenet> ale serio, ubuntu jest naprawdę dobry, jak chcesz coś, co po prostu działa
<Voldenet> ostatnio jak potrzebuję na szybko jakiegoś linuksa pod ręką, to biorę ubuntu
<Voldenet> CookieM: albo raczej "rysowane, wymyślone postacie nie muszą działać zgodnie z prawem, bo nie żyją w naszym świecie"
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-16
<fff> .
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zerknij jak mozesz w dmesg czy nie wybuchł dysk albo fs
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wc: 07-07.log: Input/output error
<Dread> co temu jacekowskiemu tak te dyski wybuchają
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-17
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ktory to plik dokladnie?
<jacekowski> BlessJah:         scrub started at Tue Aug 16 14:54:11 2016 and finished after 00:08:36
<jacekowski>         total bytes scrubbed: 468.85GiB with 0 errors
<jacekowski> BlessJah: sprawdzilem snapshota z wczoraj i jest ok, tak samo w backupach jest ok
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wiec moge to wyciagnac
<jacekowski>         scrub started at Wed Aug 17 05:35:06 2016 and finished after 00:08:28
<jacekowski>         total bytes scrubbed: 468.81GiB with 0 errors
<jacekowski> BlessJah: naprawione
<jacekowski> BlessJah: drop caches pomoglo ale nie jestem pewien dlaczemu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pomoglo, to log z lipca, w poniedzialek robilem backup i dzialalo
<drathir> tak z ciekawosci ma ktos logi kiedy mnie wywalilo i z jakiego powodu?
<drathir> mati75: moge pm?
<BlessJah> 0346 -!- drathir [~kamiljk8@unaffiliated/drathir] has quit [Ping timeout: 252 seconds]
<drathir> BlessJah: dzieki wielkie...
<mati75> drathir: hmm?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-18
<kopias> hej mam problem gdy uzywam fn+up (zwieksz jasność ekranu) przy okazji wpisuje się ten znak: "±"
<kopias> jakieś pomysły jak można sprawdzić co się dzieje
<kopias> uzywam ubuntu-mate 16.04 na lapku lenovo U550
<kopias> tak na szubko pomyślałem żeby usunąć ten znak z mapy znaków, ale nie wiem jak to zrobić
<Voldenet> ach, dobrze, że istnieją cierpliwi ludzie, którzy po zadaniu pytania potrafią poczekać z 10 godzin na odpowiedź
<laz0r> :0
<laz0r> :)
<laz0r> n
<Ashiren>  
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-19
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/an1Oy1o_460sv.mp4
<TheNumb> Ashiren: кошка
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-20
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8969615616/hC7872FFA/
<gjm> Ashiren: http://yarr.me/c/1072/5/mario-you.gif
<Ashiren> :3 http://www.petsworld.in/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/011.jpg
<Ashiren> :p https://i.redditmedia.com/hvY9W6SBixncvQWPqZr2pi0InuqHo3su1pi3nrK_-iA.jpg?w=768&s=2b3e58af28656e39bba17eb8feac3460
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/1VuQkXE.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-15
<Mhrok> hejka, umarli.
<malutka> Hej Mhrok
<Mhrok> O, ktoś tu żyje! :P
<malutka> Op zawsze
<Mhrok> Ludzie nie mają już problemów z linuksem, że tutaj tak martwo?
<Bodzioslaw> zainstalowali windows 10
<Bodzioslaw> a tam jest ubuntu
<Bodzioslaw> działa? działa :D
<Mhrok> Ja mam linucha, ubuntu po prostu, a obok mam Windows 8. Normalnie siedzę na ubu, bo wygodniej. Jak mam fazę na granie w coś, to odpalam windowsa.
<Mhrok> Ale fakt, że to nie to samo, co kilka lat temu, że byle sterowniki trzeba było kompilować specjalną procedurą, żeby się nie pomylić. ;)
<bartek_> w windows 10 jest ubuntu?
<bartek_> na jakiej zasadzie? bo się nie interesowałem
<gjm> bartek_: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<bartek_> właściwie po co to zrobili?
<Ashiren> zeby kontrolowac ubuntowcow
<jacekn> nie tylko ubuntowcow, suse albo juz jest dostepne albo ma by niedlugo
<jacekn> ach i jeszcze fedora
<Ashiren> to teraz niech ubuntu ma windowsa
<Ashiren> i bedzie git
<jacekn> https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2017/05/11/new-distros-coming-to-bashwsl-via-windows-store/
<jacekn> git to juz jest, na githubie na przyklad
<Bodzioslaw> archa widzialem
<Bodzioslaw> gentoo tez ludzie podstawiali
<Mhrok> Jak jest taka cisza, to wezmę i się pochwalę. Walczę o miejsce na kursie na kontrolera ruchu lotniczego, i zostało nas pewnie z 8-10% początkowej liczby kandydatów.
<bartek_> co trzeba żeby się tam dostać?
<Mhrok> 1. Ukończyć szkołę średnią. 2. Przetrwać proces rekrutacji ;)
<Mhrok> 1. egzamin z angielskiego + predyspozycje, 2. FEAST Web, 3. FEAST DART, 4. Assessment Centre, 5. Rozmowa kwalifikacyjna, 6. Kwalifikacja lekarska
<bartek_> czyli po szkole normalnie składam sobie tam papiery do roboty
<gjm> Tak, kurwa.
<gjm> xD
<gjm> Po średniej idziesz na kontrolera lotów.
<bartek_> jest w programie kursu wycieczka do Smoleńska?
<gjm> Tak, ale to lot w jedną stronę.
<bartek_> yhy
<Mhrok> Aplikację posłałem w kwietniu, pierwszy etap był 1.07, drugi 22.07, trzeci 12.08, czwarty mam 22.08
<bartek_> i podobno to wycieczka niskich lotów
<gjm> Mhrok: gratki
<Mhrok> Jak wczoraj zadzwonili to mnie bardzo zaskoczyli, bo DART mnie wymęczył i myślałem, że popełniłem tam tyle błędów, że mnie uwalą.
<Mhrok> DART to taki prosty symulator radaru, gdzie się wydaje polecenia samolotom. Jak teraz sobie pomyślę, jak to było trudne, to ciężko to opisać.
<Mhrok> Podnoszą trudność z każdym ćwiczeniem. Najpierw cztery samoloty, potem cztery samoloty i ruch niezależny, potem cztery samoloty, ruch niezalezny i jeszcze przy okazji przetwarzanie liczb słyszanych na słuchawkach. ;)
<gjm> Szanuję.
<Mhrok> Spoko, jeszcze dwa etapy i już mogę żyć za minimalną krajową od PAŻP.
<gjm> xD
<Mhrok> (Tak, na kursie dostaje się 2055 zł brutto)
<gjm> Też nie zarabiam dużo, ale przynajmniej robię to co lubię.
<bartek_> później se odbijesz
<Mhrok> bartek_: tak słyszałem
<Mhrok> Kobieta z rekrutacji: "Nie słyszałam jeszcze, żeby kontroler albo jego rodzina głodowali" ;)
<gjm> xD
<gjm> Nie brzmi dobrze.
<Mhrok> gjm: plotki mówią, że jest dobrze.
<gjm> No to fajnie.
<gjm> Pieniądze to i tak ułomek problemów.
<Mhrok> To jest zawód, w którym pracodawca dba o ludzi. Zmiana w pracy trwa 7,5 godziny, z czego dwie godziny to są przerwy (2x1h). Kontroler na przerwie ma do dyspozycji basen, siłownię, korty tenisowe, pokój telewizyjny...
<Mhrok> Trzymajcie za mnie kciuki za tydzień, od 8:30 będą mnie oceniać na sesju Assesment
<Mhrok> Assessment Centre
<gjm> Będę.
<gjm> Żeby chociaż komuś się udało.
<Mhrok> Słusznie!
<Mhrok> 20 osób z 1300 ;)
<gjm> najs
<bartek_> niezły przesiew
<gjm> Mhrok: btw. gdzie?
<gjm> Znajomy z którym pracowałem szedł na pilota.
<Mhrok> gjm: do Warszawy, teraz idą tylko nabory do Warszawy, na obsługę obszaru.
<gjm> haha
<gjm> Znasz Burcickiego?
<Mhrok> Nie wiem o kim mówisz.
<Mhrok> Ja tam nie znam nikogo, powinienem kojarzyć to nazwisko? :P
<gjm> Nie wiem.
<gjm> On lata.
<gjm> Zaczynał na Bemowie.
<Mhrok> Ja nigdy nie chciałem latać. Chyba, że na wakacje jako pasażer. Nigdy nie chciałem mieć pracy związanej ze znikaniem z domu na dłużej.
<gjm> ah, Flight Safety Inspector
<gjm> nie wiem co to znaczy
<Mhrok> Ja też nie, nie pomogę :D
<gjm> Spoczi.
<gjm> Mnie nie kręci latanie.
<gjm> Ani nawet patrzenie.
<Mhrok> Ja się czasem przyglądam, ale to mi lata nad głową od ponad dekady, to zwracam uwagę tylko na te ciekawsze sztuki. ;)
<dfgg> Mhrok: tez kiedys chcialem isc do pll na kontrolera
<dfgg> ale bylem zbyt leniwy ,-,
<dfgg> teraz moje programy robia za mnie xD
<Bodzioslaw> praca w korpo tylko dlatego ze lubie komputery i gentoo to blad
<Bodzioslaw> nie robcie tego
<Voldenet> praca w korpo tylko dlatego ze lubicie windowsy i bloated java shit to wygrana
<Voldenet> róbcie to
<Bodzioslaw> ok
<Bodzioslaw> ale lepszy bedzie c#
<Bodzioslaw> bo masz wtedy lepszy wzrok ;?
<Bodzioslaw> :/
<piterr> Hej. Czy ktoś z obecnych ma jakieś doświadczenie z openwrt (teraz lede) lub ogólnie z siecią?
<d42> fajniej sie zadaje pytania, a nie pytania o pytania
<piterr> Chcę udostępnić skrętką internet raspberry pi z lede przez komputer, który ma udostępniony internet przez wifi
<piterr> wiem d42 :-) byłem w trakcie pisania
<piterr> maskarada jest potrzebna czy coś w ten deseń, ale słabo to ogarniam niestety
<d42> no to brzmi robialnie
<d42> robisz sobie w openwrt bridge i yolo? :v
<d42> chociaz nie, chyba inaczej to nazywali ;~;
<d42> https://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/clientmode cośtam, przeczytasz sobie i wyklikasz :^)
<piterr> chciałem udostępniać skrętką z komputera internet (tak byłoby najprościej, bo raspberry pi ma gniazdo ethernet - nie licząc oczywiście problemów z tą maskaradą)
<piterr> a tu można od razu się po wifi połączyć, hm
<d42> eh, seba, to co ty chcesz zrobić
<d42> bo ja zrozumiałem, że chcesz spiąc raspi z innym apkiem i podpiąć coś po eternecie do raspi żeby miało sieć :^)
<d42> czy chcesz literalnie zrobić apka z raspi
<d42> czy co tu sie
<piterr> chcę po prostu żeby raspi miało sieć, a nie mam jak tego zrobić, bo internet mam z komórki
<piterr> smartfona inaczej
<piterr> potem po wifi leci sygnał do komputera stacjonarnego
<piterr> z ubuntu
<piterr> i jak do tego najprościej podpiąć raspi?
<d42> a ty masz to magiczne raspi z wifi?
<piterr> raspi II mam w standardzie bez wifi
<d42> k
<d42> to generalnie możesz podpiąć ten kabel i wyklikać w networkmanagerze żeby współdzielił wifi z kablem :^)
<piterr> łatwo się mówi d42 :P
<piterr> kiedyś próbowałem i mi nie szło...
<d42> no klikasz w aplet i klikasz dalej
<TheNumb> naplet
<d42> ewentualnie jeśli ten aplet na ubuntu jest gównem to możesz po prostu naklepać regułke dla systemd.networkd na kiju
<TheNumb> ten w ubango to nm-applet zwykly
<TheNumb> napplet*
<d42> twarde kde tutaj od 10 lat
<d42> ja nie wiem co tam sie dzieje :^)
<TheNumb> kde
<TheNumb> wspoldzuje
<TheNumb> kde 4 bylo cycus malina
<TheNumb> plasma 5 to nieporozumienie
<TheNumb> dawno nie widzialem tylu bugow ;/
<TheNumb> np pasek zadan mi losowo przeskakuje miedzy monitorami :D
<TheNumb> albo ustawienia sie gubia
<TheNumb> super kde bulwo
<d42> bo nie umiesz
<TheNumb> sam nie umiesz daziu
<d42> no tak, bo mi działa xD
<d42> 11/10
<TheNumb> i pewnie w parchu
<TheNumb> :D
<mati75> tylko windows 10
<TheNumb> tak
<mati75> ubuntu srubuntu
<TheNumb> kde dla plebsu
<piterr> o, i nawet zerwało przez to połączenie wifi, bo z eth0 stało się głownym połączeniem (dwóch nie może być...)
<d42> bo masz dhcp na tym raspi? :^)
<TheNumb> piterr: mogą być dwa
<TheNumb> tylko jedno będzie default route
<TheNumb> ja jestem bardzo często wpięty do tej samej sieci po wifi i kablu
<piterr> mam wgrane lede na tym raspi, także może być dhcp
<TheNumb> lede na raspi
<TheNumb> wtf
<TheNumb> po co ci takie dziwactwo?
<d42> no troche to xD
<piterr> oj tam oj tam
<piterr> :P
<piterr> wlan0 u mnie ma sieć, a eth0 chcę żeby udostępniało
<piterr> chcę potestować na raspi jak się będzie u mnie rozchodził sygnał wifi po domu, później ewentualnie kupię router w wgram lede
<d42> dude what
<d42> co ty chcesz testować pudełkiem podłączonym do komputera po kablu
<piterr> mam zewn. antenę wifi usb
<d42> zastanawiam się czy to w ogóle będzie porównywalne z sensownym routerem, ale ok :^)
<d42> no to generalnie musisz wyłączyć magiczny serwer dhcp na lede i albo ustawić ładną statyczną sieć, albo sieć po dhcp
<d42> i sobie albo ustawić w nmapplecie dzielenie sieci z dhcp albo bez, albo napisać regułke do systemd networkd z IPMasquerade i dhcp albo bez
<d42> i yolo
<d42> xD
<Mhrok> Nadal nie wiem, do czego to ma być.
<Mhrok> Jak chcesz testować wifi to nie wystarczy pochodzić z telefonem po domu?
<d42> on chce sobie udawać router
<d42> na pewno ma jakiś bardzo dobry powód :^)
<Mhrok> W sumie, jak lubi. Not maj byznes.
<Mhrok> Też kiedyś przechodziłem ten etap, tylko ja zamiast stawiać ruter na rpi postawiłem sobie gentoo na desktopie.
<Bodzioslaw> to sa wakacje
<Bodzioslaw> 2-4 tyg i bedzie normalnie
<Bodzioslaw> bo mame bedzie gonic do robienia pszyry
<Bodzioslaw> a facetka stawiać jedynki
<firemark> jak ja sie ciesze ze juz nie mam szkoly :D mogę tylko kodzić
<firemark> i nie uczyc sie pana tadeusza ktory mi ch** dał
<drathir> TheNumb: lede na pipi dziala ^^
<drathir> problem w tym, ze inne radia inna propagacja...
<drathir> d42: lede automagicznie zapewne zadziala tylko na odpowiednie urzadzenie wan dac...
<drathir> firemark: no jak nie dal jak dal, mozesz sie pochwalic, ze znasz ^^
 * drathir joking ofc...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-16
<bartek> :*
<malutka> No Hejo
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> używa ktoś KeePass?
<Bodzioslaw> tak
<Bodzioslaw> ja używam
<bartek> spolszczyłeś go może?
<bartek> bo ściągnąłem plik ze spolszczeniem ale nie wiem gdzie go wrzucić
<firemark> spolszczenie programów w 21 wieku? huh?
<gjm> into trash it goes
<bartek> no co, ja wole ;p
<Bodzioslaw> nie
<Bodzioslaw> moje locale to en_US/en_GB
<Bodzioslaw> i keymap pl
<Bodzioslaw> latwiej sie debuguje wszystko
<TheNumb> bartek: keepassx lepszy
<TheNumb> A tak właściwie keepassxc
<bartek> hmm, właśnie jest tyle wersji że nie wiedziałem
<bartek> baza kluczy będzie kompatybilna z keepassdroid?
<TheNumb> Nie używam
<TheNumb> On zapisuje bazy w wersji 2.x
<malutka>  drathir bedzie wiedział!
<bartek> yhym, czyli by było
<bartek> popatrze ten xc
<drathir> bartek: a probowales ~/.config/KeePass
<bartek> zaraz sprawdzę
<drathir> bartek: ogolnie keepassx2 jest troszke swiezszy w teorii, zalezy czy chcesz miec integracje z keepoxem...
<drathir> bartek: i zalezy ktora wersja bo tam sa v1 i v2 bazy...
<bartek> a ten keepassxc co mówił TheNumb?
<drathir> bartek: to przez community fork rozwijany z tego c pamietam...
<bartek> aha
<bartek> patrze w katalogi nie mam tego ukrytego configa
<drathir> w teorii jak wrzucisz spolszczenie do ~/.config/KeePass powinno widziec jak nie to sprobuj /usr/share/keepass/ jeszcze...
<drathir> bartek: jak uruchomisz pierwszy raz keepass-a powinno utworzyc...
<bartek> tam wrzuciłem, ale w programie nie widzi
<drathir> juz zerkam...
<bartek> usr/share/keepass2 dokładnie, tam sa same pliki ico, tam dorzyciłem i folder XSL tam jest to do niego też  w razie co wrzuciłem
<bartek> ten plik lngx ze spolszczeniem
<Bodzioslaw> bartek: keepassx, keepassdroid i keepass + baza 2.x i śmiga wszystko :x
<drathir> k dziala z ~/.config/KeePass
<Bodzioslaw> keepass - windows, keepassx - linux, keepassdroid -fon
<Bodzioslaw> podział u mnie
<Bodzioslaw> one db to rule them all \o/
<drathir> jeden prosty powod, ze nie uzywam keepass-a to ze on mono uzywa...
<bartek> to zle?
<bartek> ja az tak ogarnięty nie jestem
<drathir> ~/.config/KeePass tutaj spolszczenie dziala wlasnie sprawdzilem...
<bartek> ok tam wrzucam wlasnie
<bartek> i juz patrze na efekty
<drathir> bartek: keepassx2 bardziej natywny ze tak powem ^^
<bartek> to moze wywale tego keepassa i keepassx zainstaluje, tez widze mam w repo w mincie
<drathir> bartek: mozesz miec nawet dwa ^^ pogryzc sie nie powinny...
<bartek> ale zwykly x, bez 2
<bartek> ahhh działa :D
<Bodzioslaw> bartek: mono to c#
<Bodzioslaw> taki na linuksa
<Bodzioslaw> troche skrzywiony
<Bodzioslaw> Voldenet will explain
<Bodzioslaw> on lubi widzieć ostro
<drathir> keepassx2 nawet dostal locka na baze po prosbie, ze dobrze byloby cos takiego dodac i to dosc szybko, wiec nie jest zle...
<Bodzioslaw> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<bartek> w keepassx w ten sam sposób powinno spolszczenie zadziałać?
<drathir> w mono dosc czesto 'portuja' appki z ms...
<drathir> czy nawet m$ ;p
<drathir> bartek: tam nie trzeba z lang-a wezie sie dostosuje ^^
<drathir> wezmie*
<bartek> o nice
<drathir> taa tez sie zdziwilem ;p
<drathir> ze osobom jak tlumaczylem to sie okazywalo, ze po pl maja a ja po en lece z pcjami ;p
<bartek> dobra to wywalam keepassa i biore z ixem
<bartek> tylko bez dwójki
<bartek> bo taki w repo jest
<drathir> bartek: trzymaj oba nie pogryza sie ;p
 * drathir musi tylko rozgryzc jak zmusic, zeby schowek przez ssh -XCv przekazywalo...
<drathir> choc zawsze od biedy baze sama mozna zgarnac...
<drathir> a tu dlaczego keepass-a wybieraja tez czesto:
<drathir> (3/9) installing keepass-plugin-rpc                [######################] 100%
<drathir> > If you are using KeeFox, please change the "KeePass installation
<drathir> > directory" setting on the "KeePass" tab in the KeeFox addon
<drathir> > options to the following value:
<drathir> >     /usr/share/keepass
<TheNumb> O widzę że kolega drathir ma archa
<drathir> TheNumb: no tak jakos sie zlozylo, juz nie chcialem psac, ze na archu dziala ^^
<bartek> ;]
<malutka> drathir: ++
<bartek> faktycznie keepassx od razu spolszczony i taki jakiś ładniejszy
<bartek> me gusta
<gjm> Lorem ipsum
<Voldenet> nie wiem czy ktoś używa mono od kiedy jest .net core
<Voldenet> chyba tylko legacy apps
<Bodzioslaw> jak keepass
<Bodzioslaw> :-D
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-18
<Mhrok> hejka
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-19
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.redditmedia.com/JbwE2ZEZRGOeR0T3HhYc2dInwmctAZLwzra8ZpQ2uAU.jpg?w=768&s=d581214bf1da54d93f16a79c888e8a31
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/oBDyj20.jpg
<malutka> Happy
<malutka> http://i.imgur.com/uBsxtIU.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/s5mZ9tFwLz60RGp7DCxwTQTTBI4fx-xDNWf8cD3KcWs.jpg?w=576&s=7265c76386812926c51164917652d189
<malutka>  Wow
<malutka> <3
<malutka> Śliczniusi
<malutka> Lub sliczniusia ;)
<TheNumb> Wygląda na młode. Szybko by się gotowało
<malutka> Palce lizać TheNumb
<TheNumb> No
<Ashiren> https://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2017/08/dd6d20132d78d3c14d5f540742a9efef.jpg
<TheNumb> :3
<d42> słodki jezu
<malutka> Mniami
<malutka> Jeszcze jabłuszko do pyszczka
<mikolaj9> Witajcie
<mikolaj9> Mam pytanie, jak użyć 2 interfejsów do ściągniecia jednego pliku ? W jaki sposób użyć dwóch sieci by mieć szybszy internet?
<TheNumb> w sensie masz internet od dwóch dostawców?
<mikolaj9> tak
<TheNumb> aha
<TheNumb> to tak nie działa
<TheNumb> co najwyżej zrobisz sobie load balancing
<mikolaj9> Nie bardzo rozumiem czym to by sie roznilo, potrzebuje load balancing. Czyt. mam slaba siec wiec chce miec szybsza
<mikolaj9> co za roznica. Chce load balancing na pakiety ;-)
<mikolaj9> a moze juz jest taki program? moze jakis curl albo cos?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/22v6r7cm6zfz.jpg
<mikolaj9> i co to ma znaczyc, bo kultura obrazkowa o mnie nie przemawia
<Ashiren> ach dzis sobota
<Ashiren> w ifconfig masz 2 interfejsy do internetu?
<Ashiren> a curl ma opcje --interface
<Ashiren> moze to https://askubuntu.com/questions/514176/using-curl-command-to-download-file-in-parts-from-different-interfaces-and-to-ru
<mikolaj91> tak moge miec 2 interfejsy do internetu, choc na razie w route mam jedno wyjscie.
<mikolaj91> najlepiej po prostu proxy, ale nie znalazlem.
<TheNumb> load balancing na iptables
<mikolaj91> jakis konkret?
<TheNumb> gotowca nie znajdziesz
<drathir> mikolaj9: problemem jest brama domyslna aka to tak latwo nie dziala...
<drathir> ogolnie w teorii, zeby tak dzialalo musisz miec dwa wyjscia do jakiegos hosta po openvpn-ie co ma wieksza przepustowosc anizeli suma uplinkow i to ma dzalac na zasadzie pakiety ida do hosta a pozniej sa przekazywane po obu lub danym uplinku do kompa, bo normalnie jak jednym wyjdzie to nie bedzie wiedzialo jak drugim wrocic... ogolnie host laczyc sie musi z duza przepustowoscia do docelowych miejsc i rozdzieac z powrotem inteligentnie do ...
<drathir> ... kompa...
<confluency> http://i.imgur.com/VgB8Q16.gifv
<d42> to nie jest load balancing, ale elo
<d42> wrócmy do kotów
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/7-nDJBYt6ePnTLTW0TqlDqu89NDatpqQ0oa7IwRDS0I.jpg?w=1024&s=9e0b99fed2f786a90d322d1e3f6d240a
<malutka> <3
<memlock> cześć
<malutka> Siemson
<malutka> Ktoś dzisiaj idzie na miasto?
<memlock> malutka: graba :D
<memlock> kurcze nie wiem jak sie pozyć tego "zanim przejdziesz dalej" jak wchodze na google?
<malutka> Wyłącz i włącz komputer jeszcze raz. memlock
<memlock> malutka: juz to zrobiłem 3 razy i nic :(
<malutka> Przyjedź do poznania to Ci naprawie memlock
<memlock> ehhh
<malutka> Poznania *
<memlock> kurcze mam problem z jednym dyskiem ...
<malutka> Zmień na ssd
<memlock> nie nie chodzi mi oto ze wiem ze jest zapisany ale nie wykrywa mi go jako zapisany ale jako pusty :/
<memlock> czy istnieje jakaś wersja Linuksa z wszystkimi możliwymi sterownikami do wykrywania dysków?
<malutka> Meh..
<memlock> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<memlock> ¯\_(dev/sdb)_/¯
<memlock> malutka: chcesz wyrwać na miasto jakiegoś informatyka ? ಥ_ಥ
<malutka> Nie... memlock chce wyrwać na mieście jakiegoś informatyka 😂😎🕺💃
<memlock> (ｏ・_・)ノ”(ᴗ_ ᴗ。)
<memlock> o fajne motto "My motto is:If at first you don't succeed, ... the hell with it."
<memlock> szkoda ze windzi$arze go nie znają ヾ(-_- )ゞ
<memlock> malutka: nie dasz rady wyrwać ... chyba ze przebierzesz się za komputer xD
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aADgmNd_700b.jpg
<memlock> ฅ^•ﻌ•^ฅ :D
<malutka> Piękny koteł
<memlock> słabe ... http://tinyurl.com/y7maeyj6 xD
<memlock> drastyczne zbliżenie: http://tinyurl.com/y8ybeyzq :D
<memlock> щщщ ฅ^⇀ﻌ↼^ฅ щщщ
<memlock> -_- właśnie próbowałem od 10 minut wysunąć cdroma ...
<memlock> ale okazało się że przecież podpięty mam w jego miejsce dysk 0o
<memlock> Sobota nie robota kończę z tym i sata się napić
<memlock> 3mcie się bb
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/crOiZgPdqJ-4Gkp3yGPhjn49o6zLo-l7wD73sZHO1Nk.jpg?w=1024&s=bc74cbb9affeb07cca3e26a0d335e4b2
<Mhrok> Helou
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-20
<Ashiren> jak sie nazywal ten obcokrajowiec co rzucal sucharami? brakuje mi go jakos
<malutka> Hmmm
<malutka> No był jakiś
<gjm> Ashiren: chatter29?
<Ashiren> gregorij czy jakos tak raczej
<gjm> ah
<malutka> cze gjm
<gjm> Cześć.
<TheNumb> Ashiren: gregorijus?
<TheNumb> ten z litwy?
<Ashiren> moze
<firemark> mowicie o allah is doing? :D
<TheNumb> Nie
<TheNumb> Taki legitny Litwin
<TheNumb> Ale Allah is doing też spoko
#ubuntu-pl 2018-08-14
<grek69> czesc uruchamiał ktoś coś takiego
<grek69> https://medium.com/@francoisromain/host-multiple-websites-with-https-inside-docker-containers-on-a-single-server-18467484ab95
<grek69> potrzebuję podobnej konfiguracji, jak ktoś miał by chwile czasu oczywiście zapłacę za pomoc
<grek69> nie znam sie na tym wiec mi to zajmie pewnie pare dni
<grek69> mam srodowisko w docker
<grek69> ale potrzebuje podlaczyc ssl i kilka innych zmian
<grek69> pewnie prostych
<TheNumb> Jakaś dziwna rzeźba z tym nginx
<TheNumb> https://docs.traefik.io/user-guide/docker-and-lets-encrypt/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-08-15
<buncol> logout
#ubuntu-pl 2018-08-16
<shuman> ech..
<dfgg> ...
<drathir> ;(
<Ashiren> moge zapytac co dokladnie sie stalo
#ubuntu-pl 2018-08-18
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/9bqysgm5zog11.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/fvfuxIq.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-12
<malutka> wspaniałe Ashiren <3
<lisu> O/
<lisu> BlessJah: ty to tu masz opa? Od kiedy?
<Dread> od zawsze
<lisu> Chwile mnie nie bylo tu. Ale nie pamietam aby on mial opa. Nvm.
<Ashiren> :o
<mati75> lisu: jeden op nie żyje
<mati75> za 3 dni rocznica
<lisu> Jesli to zart nie smieszny.
<b4rtek> hiho
<lisu> Kto?
<Dread> to nie jest żart.
<Ashiren> gjm?
<Dread> ta
<b4rtek> co sie stało?
<lisu> Co z nim?
<Dread> no zmarł.
<mati75> śmiercią tragiczną
<lisu> To sie dowiedzialem. Szkoda chlopa.
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-13
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> hihi
<b4rtek> hiho
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-14
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-15
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> malutka: na mini Caturday https://i.redd.it/67vfhv8142g31.jpg
<malutka> Ashiren, ;*
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-16
<malutka> o/
<b4rtek> hiho
<b4rtek> czy sa jakies urzadzenia do zakłucania BT? sasiad slucha strasznego chłamu i podejrzewam ze na glosniku BT
<Ashiren> :O
<d42> chyba mu możesz wysyłać jakieś deauthy
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-17
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/wv58c6fj48g31.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://cdn2.thecatapi.com/images/ecu.jpg
<Ashiren> :p https://i.redd.it/6vwnhgtgb4g31.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/pctr9vg4f0g31.jpg
<Ashiren> :D https://i.redd.it/htcex9os9yg31.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/anchtnjn3xg31.jpg
<Ashiren> :12 https://i.redd.it/0klxs2jq90h31.jpg
<Ashiren> :D https://i.redd.it/3ix0s736twg31.jpg
<Voldenet> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76TRoGOlGZA
<Voldenet> nadal caturday
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-18
<malutka> o/
<javor> Hej
<javor> zapewne każdy z Was używa tutaj LUKS?
<Ashiren> mozliwe
<Ashiren> jakies pytania?
